#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-12
<asac> night
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/82805
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82805 in mozilla-thunderbird "During install mozilla-thunderbird recommends mozilla-firefox, but the package is called firefox in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> Can someone confirm this bug? Its only on Feisty I believe
<asac> AlexLatchford: you already confirmed it ... should be a safe bet. Took it to my TODO list.
<AlexLatchford> yeah I went and looked through synaptic and asumed it wouldn't have changed
* Admiral_Chicago waves to room,
<Admiral_Chicago> comap is hard.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hiho
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there asac
<Admiral_Chicago> i just realized I have to be up at 6 am tomorrow as well
<Admiral_Chicago> ...fun
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: then you will nearly get up when i am
<asac> though its 1100 here :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a healthf 4.15 am
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to shower, clear my head, leave this problem for nom
<Admiral_Chicago> now*. see ya
<asac> cya
<gnomefreak> ok maybe that will help :(
<asac> hello :)
<gnomefreak> hello :)
<asac> can i help?
<gnomefreak> nope i got everything under control so far.
<asac> ok great ;)
<gnomefreak> is there a Roel on our team?
<hjmf> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<hjmf> can you take a look to the Stacktrace on bug 82440 , to me looks very close to bug 82601
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82440 in firefox "firefox crashed while downloading/opening pdf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82440
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82601 in firefox "Firfox shuts down occassionally when switching tabs or to open an URL in a new tab. (dup-of: 74576)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82601
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "crash [@nsWindowWatcher::OpenWindowJSInternal]  [@nsContentTreeOwner::ShowAsModal] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<hjmf> could it be the same issue? maybe mark as dup
<gnomefreak> asac: you still here?
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at bug 48617 i was being pinged about it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48617 in firefox "galeon says it is Firefox via ssh URI" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48617
* gnomefreak wonders if it would be better to merge feistys ff into edgy
<gnomefreak> seeing as it seems more stable than edgys
<gnomefreak> hjmf: what version of apport are you using and are you in an edgy chroot?
<hjmf> apport 0.5 from feisty in edgy chroot
<gnomefreak> hjmf: how are you running the retraces?
<hjmf> ie: apport-retrace -o retraced.crash -v -d -C /tmp/foo _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
* gnomefreak thinks im missing dbg package but cant find one
<hjmf> I'm trying to fit all dep issues form the apport's ouput
<gnomefreak> the problem ther eis -dbgsym are not updated so you would have to use -dbg but they are not all there
<gnomefreak> but your getting more output than me on retraces
<hjmf> I'm using the -dbg I find based on the package versions I'm using
<hjmf> from   http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/
<gnomefreak> are you using that as a repo or just grabbing the debs?
<hjmf> just grabbing using dpkg -i
<hjmf> it's faster
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> then when finished, I leave the chroot updated with apt-get
<hjmf> ready for next retrace
<gnomefreak> where are the -dbg packages? i dont see them in main
<hjmf> on each package directory (if there is one -dbg, not always)
<hjmf> ie: http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-0-dbg_2.10.6-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<hjmf> just google as "libgtk2.0-0-dbg_2.10.6-0ubuntu3 site:mirror.linux.org.mt"
<gnomefreak> oh ok i didnt thin google could use site:bleh
<gnomefreak> ty will try it out. are you not getting errors when running apport-retrace. like asserstionerror?
<hjmf> not at all, only dep issues that can be solved most of them
<gnomefreak> hopfully ill find the ones i need
<gnomefreak> what does the retrace.crash do?
<gnomefreak> im getting errors trying to run that command
<hjmf> the retrace.crash is just the retraced crash report, just to not mess up the original
<hjmf> In case that helps you, these are the only feisty packages I'm using:
<gnomefreak> i was just looking at that. heres the error i get (kind of weird)
<hjmf> python-launchpad-bugs_0.1~r75_all.deb python-apt_0.6.20ubuntu4_i386.deb apport_0.50_all.deb
<gnomefreak> (mychroot)gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/bug84702$ apport-retrace  -o retrace.crash -v -d -C _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<gnomefreak> usage: apport-retrace [options]  <apport problem report | Launchpad bug number>
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace: error: incorrect number of arguments; use --help for a short online help
<hjmf> chech if you have installed those packages
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> i dont
<gnomefreak> i am installing them now
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> if ff stops crashing
<hjmf> ?
<gnomefreak> when i go to download froma  mirror ff crashes
<gnomefreak> 3.0
<hjmf> I see
<gnomefreak> what version of libc6 do you have in your chroot?
<gnomefreak> python-apt depends on feistys version
<gnomefreak> >2.5
<gnomefreak> lots of depends on feisty
<asac> ok ... avail again to serve you :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i just need you to look at the above bug about ssh :(
<asac> give me numbers :)
<asac> found it :) 48617
<asac> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: what happens if you click an ssh:// url from within firefox?
<gnomefreak> never tried
<asac> same dialog
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> hjmf: they are both installed it seems i must have had wrong names :(
<hjmf> gnomefreak, libc6 2.4-1ubuntu12.3
<hjmf> right now
<gnomefreak> yeah edgys version is installed
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have a link for me to try ill try it on 3.0
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test.html
<gnomefreak> hjmf: your not using apport 0.52?
<gnomefreak> i get it here too
<hjmf> gnomefreak, no, 0.50
<hjmf> I'm using that always since it was the one available when started
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<hjmf> and I'm installing / removing it when using apt-get
<gnomefreak> ill try it with that version
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> I have to go
<asac> hjmf: cu
<hjmf> asac: take a look to bug 82440 | I'll review the logs later
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82440 in firefox "firefox crashed while downloading/opening pdf file (dup-of: 74576)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82440
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "crash [@nsWindowWatcher::OpenWindowJSInternal]  [@nsContentTreeOwner::ShowAsModal] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<hjmf> cu
<asac> do we have public logs of this channel?
<gnomefreak> yes hold on ill get the link
<asac> maybe we can put it in wiki?
<gnomefreak> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<asac> ok ... I am usually online too ... was just curious
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... you are right ... its a dupe.
<asac> can we try to get someone who can reproduce these crash on open (some) dialog into this channel?
<asac> I would like to upload a preview version with the upstream fix for the theme change crashes and see if those go away too
<gnomefreak> i can see if i can find one but i dont know if they are even on irc
<asac> have you seen any of those crashes?
<asac> I can reproduce the bug on theme switch (at least it hangs for some time here) ... but haven't seen a crash on file download et al
<asac> maybe it happens more often on i386  than on x86_64
<gnomefreak> not here im just getting crashes when clicking on some download link
<gnomefreak> and its starting to piss me off bad
<asac> hey
<asac> that might be it
<asac> you have a trace?
<gnomefreak> next time it does it ill will see if i can grab it. it wants to send it to mozilla since its ff 3.0
<asac> hmmm then this is probably not fixed by the theme change patch
<asac> as this already landed on trunk
<asac> ... which makes the trace even more interesting
<asac> ok ... maybe I shold tell you if you have unconfirmed bugs in bugzilla I can confirm them ... if you have patches that should land of branches, I can nominate them :)
<asac> however thats almost the end of my upstream powers :)
<gnomefreak> can you translate the following error in english?
<gnomefreak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gnomefreak>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 19, in ?
<gnomefreak>     import apt, apt_inst
<gnomefreak> ImportError: No module named apt
<asac> yeah
<asac> you miss the apt python module :)
<gnomefreak> python-apt?
<asac> probably
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> its kind of installed
<asac> dunno how its called ... its not in edgy i guess
<gnomefreak> its not
<asac> not installed or not in edgy?
<gnomefreak> the version is not in edgy
<gnomefreak> it says installed but all kinds of depends that havent been
<gnomefreak> and i cant install the depends due to libc6
<asac> what?
<asac> what did you mess up?
<asac> whats your libc6 issue?
<gnomefreak> i downgraded apport to 0.50 along with all the other packages. and i need python-apt 0.6.20ubuntu4 but trying to install all hell breaks loose
<asac> ah k
<asac> try to respin python-apt?
<gnomefreak> no but i have a few ideas i can try
<asac> i think python-apt is build against newer libs
<asac> if you do apt-get source python-apt
<asac> from feisty
<asac> and build that on edgy everything should be fine
<gnomefreak> might have jsut fixed everything :)
<asac> major wizardry :)
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<asac> who was interested in getting his feed wet on packaging?
<gnomefreak> me
<asac> :) ... but do you still have time left?
<gnomefreak> yeah i can take break from retraces for a day
<asac> hehe
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> i think i ony have 1 left if that
<asac> you remember the locale bug ?
<asac> by rimas?
<gnomefreak> no unless your talking about the one where the feeds are only on en?
<gnomefreak> s/on/in
<asac> no ... its a wishlist bug
<asac> for adding -lt locale to our firefox-locales package
<asac> or was it thunderbird?
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> ah no i didnt see that
<asac> i thzink the latter
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> not subscribed to thunderbird package?
<gnomefreak> i am i just dont rremember that one
<gnomefreak> checking email now
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-locales/+bug/61229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61229 in thunderbird-locales "Please provide missing locale (lt) for Thunderbird" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> i have to ask pitti if mozillateam we are responsible at all ... if we are this is a good thing to learn about packaging I guess
<asac> its quite straight forward
<asac> by you will have to touch a good bunch of debian/ files in order to properly update
<asac> /^by/but/
<asac> s/^by/but/
<gnomefreak> thats fine im not afraid of debian files i think i can figure it out (i hope)
<asac> yeah ... i ment its good to edit debian files because in that way you will get more used to general packaging things
<gnomefreak> is this edgy build?
<asac> no we will add locales for feisty I guess, but I first have to clarifiy before being sure about ubuntus locale procedures
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i want it from debian unstable right?
<asac> gnomefreak: unfortunately debian has no thunderbird-locales package anymore
<asac> we have to maintain our own
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> or maintain a conversion script so we can use debians as blueprint
<asac> but i doubt that makes sense
<asac> you would need to patch the package name
<asac> and have to replace all .xpi in source tarball as we want the original upstream ones
<asac> with the official branding
<asac> anyway, maybe it makes sense to do the conversion once
<asac> to begin
<asac> because I know the guy who maintains the icedove locales pretty well
<asac> and he did a good job recently to add tools in order to maintain the tarball recently
<asac> however maybe grabbing the last avail thunderbird-locales from archives.debian.net would be fine too
<asac>  .... to get things started ... then we are all alone ;)
<gnomefreak> if we dont need debians packages at all to add a patch than why use thier locales are they that much different than ours?
* gnomefreak looking at a patching guide and it looks hard as hell. please tell me its not as hard as it looks :)
<asac> what?
<asac> sorry ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> no i don't want to use their locales
<asac> I just would start from it, because the package is well build
<asac> and it would duplicate work
<asac> is that what you asked?
<asac> patching is not difficult ... learning by doing works pretty well.
<asac> however ... merging might be difficult, because you have to understand what was done ... or at least have to recognize code patterns
<asac> but its all a matter of excercise
<gnomefreak> so i still need to grab debians source package?
<gnomefreak> i was thinking apt-get source m-tb and just work in those files
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what i am assuming from what it says at: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/updating-chap.html
<asac> actually its not that bad ... what in particular do you want to know?
<asac> gnomefreak: apt-get source mozilla-thunderbird will downoad source and extract it
<asac> as it uses a broken dpatch mechanism
<asac> the patches are not yet applied
<asac> they lie around in debian/patches
<asac> and will be applied at the beginning of the build
<gnomefreak> after apt-get source mozilla-thunderbird i cd mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.9/debian/patches and i see a list of patches.
<gnomefreak> isnt it enough to add the patch there change a few files in mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.9/debian and rebuild it? this is all in ubuntus version that i apt-get source package
<asac> 00list
<gnomefreak> i see that one
<asac> thats what actually get applied
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i think you can use fakeroot ./debian/rules patch
<asac> do extract source to build-dir/mozilla and apply current patches
<asac> however things like dpatch-edit don't work as thunderbird dpatch is broken
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> I want to create a more detailed wiki page on how to submit crash reports ... how should it be named?
<dfarning> Alex is the expert but I think he would use Mozillateam/Bugs/CrashReports
<asac> MozillaTeam/Bugs/CrashReports ?
<asac> or even one more hierachy :)
<asac> MozillaTeam/Bugs/Crash/Reporting
<asac> AlexLatchford: ping ^^^
<gnomefreak> have we heard anything on pitti's repo being updated?
<asac> for edgy? we can use -dbg package don't wee?
<gnomefreak> yes and no
<gnomefreak> it seems the dbg packages arent all there (example: thunderbird)
<asac> hmm ... okay but for firefox we have no issues with his repo anymore, do we?
<gnomefreak> yes still not updated. it only have 2.0+0 in it and causes others to fail because of clash in versions
<asac> so where is his repository at all :)
<gnomefreak> where?
<asac> what url
<gnomefreak> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<asac> ah sure. .. should have known
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> bbl gonna start lunch
<dfarning> gnomefreak, I should have been more clear.  I just changed your admin email on the lists.
<dfarning> asac, what is special about pitti's repo?
<asac> dfarning: nothing :) just wanted to take a look what packages are there and how outdated they are.
<dfarning> ty,  I started working on clue files last night
<dfarning> any strings you would like me to search for?
<asac> what doe clue files do?
<asac> can you filter for tags et al?
<asac> actually I would like to have something to find bugs that have an illegal state, like State "Needs Info", but no tag set
<asac> and other consistency checks
<asac> you think something like that is possible?
<dfarning> I'll try, I don't believe to we can specificall request within tag though
<dfarning> got pick my nephew up from pre school be back in a few hours
<asac> dfarning: ok ... cu
<asac> me is away now
<AlexLatchford> asac: you pinged?
<AlexLatchford> MozillaTeam/Bugs/Crash/Reporting would be the most appropriate
<AlexLatchford> this way if there is more items about Crashes it will have the same header
<AlexLatchford> I can also use a wildcard search to match all pages easily within the subfolder
<asac> AlexLatchford: ok. makes sense
<asac> AlexLatchford: you moved the Tags and States pages too? Can we remove or disable the old ones somehow?
<asac> so they don't show up when searching?
<AlexLatchford> yeah sure
<AlexLatchford> I redirected the old pages to the new ones
<AlexLatchford> but if you want to delete the pages then ill do that
<asac> yeah .. if the links to them have been properly moved too, i think its safe to remove them?
<AlexLatchford> Erm yeah sure
<AlexLatchford> ill do it later on
<AlexLatchford> I didn;t think there were any links
<asac> sure ... nothing to hurry :)
<asac> from the main bugs page
<asac> the is a link to BugsProcedures
<AlexLatchford> aha ok
<asac> and from that page there are links to BugStates as well as BugTags
<AlexLatchford> well ill go over them in a bit
<asac> thx a lot
<AlexLatchford> Pages are gone :)
<AlexLatchford> going to work on a small document for the wiki now
<asac> good so now I can add new content :)
<AlexLatchford> so other people can contribute in a similar style
<AlexLatchford> yeah sure
<asac> yep ... a short introduction on how to organize hierachy would be nice .. if one can actually word this comprehensible :)
<AlexLatchford> yeah ill try my best
<asac> thats most likely good enough ;)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I've taken bug 84545 just to play and I've gotten a Stacktrace that shows more info, I'm uploading it right now, hope you dont mind
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84545 in firefox "firefox crash on youtube" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84545
<hjmf> looks like a flashplugin-nonfree issue
<crimsun> I can't find the actual youtube url in that bug.
<gnomefreak> hjmf: thats fine im gonna play with this bug to find out why im not getting everything sinc ei seem to have almost all ff related dbg packages plus some
<hjmf> actually there is no youtube link in the source package of the link in the chrashreport
<hjmf> gnomefreak: k
<asac> anyone can interpret what reporter of Bug 84716 means?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84716 in firefox "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84716
<asac> "normal page splits to left and jumbled version of magnifier goes to lower right and doesn't track..."
<asac> what does that mean?
<crimsun> I think the reporter means that the magnifier in the trailing (right) side of the vertical division seems "frozen"
<crimsun> a digital photo would do wonders
<asac> yeah ... now i get it ... somehow
<asac> is it installed by default?
<asac> magnifier?
<asac> not in the menu
<asac> hmm buts installe
<asac> d
<crimsun> gnome-mag is the package iirc
<asac> i see i have orca installed
<asac> isn't it that?
<crimsun> according to the description, -orca is just the keybindings and their responses
<asac> aha
<asac> found in preferences
<gnomefreak> what the hell am i missing? http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/352401
<gnomefreak> hjmf: are you using firefox 2.0.0.1 or 2.0+0*
<hjmf> sorry I was away
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I'm using the one reported on each crash report
<hjmf> ... and I have to go now, see you
<dfarning> hey asac can you give me a few more hints about the states you would like to know about
<asac> dfarning: yeah wait a sec
<asac> can you search for tags?
<dfarning> can't search for tags specifically but can search for strings with in the tag
<asac> good ... so if you search only the description and title you should get them, right?
* gnomefreak gave up installing ubuntu-desktop in chroot :(
<asac> can you do something like ... all bugs that are "Needs Info" State, but have no tag or the wrong tags attached?
<dfarning> current one can search the entire report which includes title, body, tags
<dfarning> I can if the boolean dosen't get too hairy
<asac> for now we could say ... all bugs that are "needs info", but that have either "needreport" "retrace" "traced" "needtestcase" "needtester"
<asac> though the last ones are not yet official :)
<dfarning> i'll start coding that one and get back to you;)
<asac> s/but have either/but have neither/"
<dfarning> ok
<asac> see important to negation :)
<asac> i want to find need info bugs that are not properly documented
<asac> dfarning: thanks
<dfarning> It is going to be a while because bughelper caches all of the attachements locallu the first thime you run it with the -A option
<asac> oh ... i think its important not to search any comments for the tags because the will not go away from there. .. just from the description.
<dfarning> ok i'll try....and file feature requests as needed with daniel
<asac> great
<asac> interesting ... my feisty chroot is now broken
<asac> apt-get, aptitude say they cannot resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> but ping archive.ubuntu.com works
<asac> wierd
<asac> :(
* asac bbiw
<dfarning> AlexLatchford, Are you about?
<AlexLatchford> just about
<dfarning> did you just squish the tags page
<AlexLatchford> I moved it to /Bugs/Tags
<dfarning> ok, thanks
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: is the Mozilla Council in place now?
<AlexLatchford> or is that on the agenda for the next meeting?
<dfarning> not yet;( lets wait until the next meeting we don't want to over step or bounds
<dfarning> I will set up the infrastructure today
<AlexLatchford> okay
<AlexLatchford> ill add it to the agenda quickly now then
<dfarning> AlexLatchford, Im going to put up the results of the last run bughelper on the wiki where would you like it ?
<AlexLatchford> erm.. /bugs/bughelper/test-date
<AlexLatchford> would that be okay?
<dfarning> sounds good to me
<asac> dfarning: we already have results?
<dfarning> some really simple ones that I would like the rest of you to look at before i continue
<asac> can you pastebin ?
<dfarning> pastebin?
<asac> http://pastebin.ca/
<asac> ?
<AlexLatchford> www.pastebin.com
<dfarning> sure, I'll paste to www.pastbin.com in a few minutes
<dfarning> I have listed four new needinfo tags at /tags
<dfarning> asac, AlexLatchford  I have post the first set of results at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/Results
<AlexLatchford> nice
<AlexLatchford> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Wiki
<AlexLatchford> just added this page a minute ago
<dfarning> cool we should post something on the docteam list begging for a wike person to help us;)
<dfarning> wiki
<AlexLatchford> yeah probably
<AlexLatchford> working on the Trademarks page now
<asac> dfarning: yeah ... quite some work :)
<dfarning> Once you get the syntax it is pretty straight forward
<dfarning> what would you like next;)
<dfarning> AlexLatchford, is it possiable to link to a section of a wiki page
<AlexLatchford> yes, but the page in question needs a Table of Contents
<AlexLatchford> wait.
<AlexLatchford> gimme 2 secs
<dfarning> I would like NeedTag to point to the Needs Info Block of /tags
<AlexLatchford> To insert anchors into a page you need the macro Anchor: [[Anchor(anchorname)] ] , where "anchorname" is the actual identifier of the anchor. To reference an anchor on the same wiki page use [#anchorname]  or [#anchorname label text] . To link to an anchor on another wiki page write [wiki:Self:PageName#anchorname]  or [wiki:Self:PageName#anchorname label text] , where "PageName" is the name of the other page and
<AlexLatchford>  "anchorname" is the identifier of the anchor on that page.
<dfarning> thanks
<dfarning> time for dinner
<AlexLatchford> so put the wiki tag.. [[Anchor(*Name of Tag*)] ]  and then link to it using the #*Name of Tag* in the ["MozillaTeam/Bugs#*Name of Tag*"]  line
<dfarning> I will do so
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-13
<dfarning> a little cleaner partial results page is up
<asac> n8
<gnomefreak> only here for a moment to pick up some stuff. im a daddy :)
<AlexLatchford> Night people
<AlexLatchford> PS. Congrats John
<AlexLatchford> :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> ill be gone for a day or so i think :) but ill leave irc up
* gnomefreak gone again :)
<asac> gnomefreak: take care ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you became daddy recently?
<gnomefreak> today
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you are so crazy ... go away :)
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak needs to get back to hospital ill be back sometime this week
<asac> congrats too of course ... and only the best for your new family
* jhnjwng is working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/49478
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49478 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird warning on installation (breezy)" [Low,Confirmed] 
* jhnjwng dont know how to change the upstream url. 
* jhnjwng has figured it out :-)
<dfarning> jhnjwng, nice
<jhnjwng> david, do we need to change the bug status?
<dfarning> jhnjwng, I'll take a look
<jhnjwng> thanks
<dfarning> we are no longer going to be using debian us upstream so that fixes from debian will not flow down to us.  I think that we need to see if it fixed in mozilla
<dfarning> asac would know the real answer to that question
<jhnjwng> I will follow up with asac.
<dfarning> try asking him on the mailing list I am insrested in learning how we are going to handle this
<jhnjwng> will do.
<dfarning> jhnjwng, thanks
<dfarning> jhnjwng, if you are look for some starter bug there is a list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/Results
<dfarning> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there dfarning
<dfarning> how did the comp go
<Admiral_Chicago> it was busy and we didn't go as in depth as we would like but it was a good experience
<dfarning> are you on the agenda for tomarrow morning
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, as of 3 minutes ago
<Admiral_Chicago> i kept forgetting to save changes
<dfarning> I was thinking you were chickening out;)
<Admiral_Chicago> nah, i'll be there
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm waiting to try out the new LP page
<dfarning> did you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/Results?highlight=%28CategoryMozillaTeam%29 pretty cool
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i saw it in the channel but i had to do other things
<Admiral_Chicago> nice link
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to close old bugs when I get back, expect emails from me
<dfarning> I'll brace myself against the wave of bug spam
<dfarning> good night
<Admiral_Chicago> okay LP is being odd. i'll do bugs tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: mozilla team bugs ML works now
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems
<asac> anyone here :) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i ma asac
<asac> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going
<asac> fine ... despite that i wiped parts of my home directory a few minutes ago :)
<asac> :(
<Admiral_Chicago> so good
<Admiral_Chicago> orr no
<Admiral_Chicago> not good
<asac> yeah its a mess
<Admiral_Chicago> what happened?
<asac> long story ... I setup chroot ... mounted home bind
<asac> and then rm -r
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yes i read you destroyed your feisty chroot
<asac> yes ... though this one was a breezy one
<Admiral_Chicago> :( breezy....
<Admiral_Chicago> that's when I started using Ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: ping, are you awake?
<gnomefreak> im home i got lucky if your not up before i have to leave ill leave my comments with htem
* gnomefreak came home to shower and go to postoffice
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, well leave your comments, I had a question to ask...which I promptly forgot...
<gnomefreak> ill be here for a little while so feel free to remember
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, is there a mozillateam-bugs on LP gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i looked to assign bugs to that team but it wont let us yet
<gnomefreak> when i get home for good i will work on it
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, i thought the mozillateam on LP was just being forwarded to mozillateam-bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, go do whatever you have to do.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i cant post office isnt open yet
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, i see.
<Admiral_Chicago> wait you're EST correct?
<gnomefreak> when they ope im heading back to hospital
<gnomefreak> open
<asac> gnomefreak: why are you still here? :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, it's way too early, i'm CST...
<gnomefreak> asac: i just got home lol
* gnomefreak needed a shower something fearse
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: an hour
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i also wanted to ask about this guy. Hjih or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes you're +1 me
<gnomefreak> what about him?
<Admiral_Chicago> do you know anyone talking to him about membership on the team
<gnomefreak> hes been a member
<gnomefreak> i thought
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: hjmf?
<Admiral_Chicago> that's the one
<gnomefreak> he is a member
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see he has been, okay i wasn't sure
<Admiral_Chicago> good, we need more people anyways
<gnomefreak> that was easy :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ty john
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> btw thats mark
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i know. didn't want to flood the channel
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you have your speach ready?  speach == lack of a better word
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, short intro.
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i've got one done.
<gnomefreak> just make sure it has you wiki and LP page in it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> oh okay let me grab those
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: ok from me you are set just get others asac AlexLatchford david and any others would be good
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford dfarning and asac, you heard the man
<Admiral_Chicago> if you are around, please come to #ubuntu-meeting to cheer me on
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok im off :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: when is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: now. we are going to get to the new members in a few minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu-meeting
<asac> we have a meeting?
<Admiral_Chicago> CC does.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: did the round on new members already started (sorry, but I couldn't follow so far ... will do so in a minute)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: not yet.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: starting soon for new members
<dfarning> I'm joining now
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i hope i have any say at all :) ... I have to be added to developer team too first - hopefully today :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: they suggest bringing a fan club which speeds up the process
<asac> hehe ... ok :)
<AlexLatchford> meh
<AlexLatchford> whats up?
<Admiral_Chicago> not much, waiting for this membership to go through
<AlexLatchford> u been discussed yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'm last of 8 iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> 6 more between me and current person
<AlexLatchford> oh right ok
<dfarning_> should be enough time to toast a bagel and spread a bit of cream cheese...But I'll check back back before I pour my juice;)
<Admiral_Chicago> tons of time
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: how long?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: an least another 20 i'd say
<asac> how many applications left before you?
<dfarning_> 5 or 6
<asac> ups
<asac> k
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning_ asac and AlexLatchford, i'm next
<AlexLatchford> coolio
<Admiral_Chicago> if you want to go and make me look good, that would be great :)
<asac> k
<dfarning_> I am ready to hit ctrl-v with a blurb
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm ready to go back to bed. had to wake up at 5.30 to make sure i was ready
<Admiral_Chicago> :) okay
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: congrats ... I think you made it, didn't you?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: waiting on sabdfl, he is impressed with our team very much
<asac> why should he then vote -1 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, he just needs to give the word
<asac> done
<asac> ok ... going out for late lunch :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks dfarning_ and asac !
<asac> i am almost starving now as it took so long :)
<Admiral_Chicago> lol, i have a class to get too.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: keep up the good work ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> will do asac. gotta run to class
<dfarning_> congrats
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a lot
<asac> dfarning_: you there ? can you subscribe mozillateam to enigmail bugs too?
<dfarning_> asac, what are you some sort of glutton for punishment;)
<dfarning_> will do
<asac> what did i do?
<asac> punish?
<dfarning_> subscribed
<asac> dfarning_: sorry, I am not a native speaker so I might have missed the point/irony :/
<dfarning_> I am a native speaker and still often miss the point or joke
<asac> fortunately :)
<asac> but maybe its because you chat with non-native speakers ;)
<dfarning_> I didn't realize that you are the debian thunderbird guy!
<asac> hehe :)
<asac> yeah ... one of the crimes i did :)
<asac> not anymore ... now I am icedove maintainer :)
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/121-a-new-face-for-Icedove.html
<dfarning_> opps
<dfarning_> once we get the triage mess under control I'm looking forward starting to work on patching
<akruth> hi!
<asac> yeah ... good to here ... but I have the feeling that bug triage will hunt us for quite some time :)
<akruth> i am using thunderbird 1.5 with a profile on my usb stick
<akruth> it always forgets the columns i selected
<akruth> what can i do?
<Admiral_Chicago> akruth: define columns
<dfarning_> asac, especilly when you keep requesting that we add more packages to our big list
<akruth> in the message view, i can select sender, receiver, size, date and so on
<dfarning_> s/big/bug/
<akruth> from the list of messages
<Admiral_Chicago> akruth: it forgets the columns after you unplug the stick?
<asac> dfarning_: enigmail is mostly care free :) ... just good to have it under the mozillateam umbrella :)
<akruth> no, after restarting thunderbird
<akruth> i tried to delete xul.mfasl
<akruth> but it doesn't help
<Admiral_Chicago> akruth: hmm, i'd say that is just a limitation of the portability
<dfarning_> I'm off to work on apport hooks
<dfarning_> yell if you need anything
<asac> i remember a bug about usb sticks ... don't know if its this issue
<asac> akruth: does it work for you if you don't put the profile on usb mass-storage?
<asac> dfarning_: ty
<akruth> while i don't unplug it, it is like a ordinary hard-disk
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone run me through working with symbolized crashes?
<asac> ask if you need specific infos ... there is not much one can give as asummary other than you can try to figure out duplicates why matching similar stack traces
<akruth> asac, wait a moment, i have to test that
<asac> s/why/by/
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: then you can try to find upstream crash reports that contain the same backtraces
<Admiral_Chicago> no no, i mean say i find a bug report with symbolised report. where do i go from there
<akruth> it doesn't matter if it is on hd or usb
<asac> akruth: then you have some other problem. Do you still use a special directory for profile or the default one (.e.g. .mozilla-thunderbird)?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe show me an example bug ... maybe I can explain something then
<akruth> asac, this is my directory: /media/ALEX-USB/Thunderbird-Profil
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i don't have one, i'll let you know when I do. perhaps I shouldn't speak in generalities
<asac> search for "traced" tag
<asac> there should be plenty that need to be evaluated and raised to confirmed level if info is good.
<asac> there are quick links on the wiki for tag-searches
<akruth> what does: user_pref("mail.preferences.compose.selectedTabIndex", 2); mean?
<asac> akruth: can't tell out of my head ... anyway, can you create a new user account and see if things work as expected if you just run thunderbird (without anything special about the profile) from there?
<akruth> asac, with a new profile it works correctly
<asac> do if you create a new profile on usb it does not work?
<akruth> do you know that user_pref("mail.root.none", ...) is for?
<akruth> s/that/what
<asac> yes it should contain your path to your standard mail boxes
<akruth> there is another with "-rel" appended, which is preferred?
<asac> -rel is [ProfD] Mail for me
<asac> for you?
<akruth> in thunderbird
<asac> what do you have in those settings?
<akruth> the first one is a wrong absolute path and the second one [ProfD] Mail
<asac> akruth: did you import your profile from mozilla once?
<asac> akruth: does it help to solve your problems if you fix the absolute one?
<akruth> i don't remember, maybe
<akruth> i deleted the absolute one and tb is still starting
<asac> does it regenerate the absolute one?
<akruth> no
<akruth> what for is the chrome subfolder?
<asac> i guess its a relict of old times ... I don't have it here. iirc, there used to be user installed extension chrome files installed in that place .
<akruth> do you think i can safely delete it?
<asac> at best make a backup before you do anything
<akruth> i did
<asac> what path is it at?
<akruth> in my profile
<asac> somewhere below .../extensions/ ?
<asac> or in top-level?
<asac> what are the contents of it?
<akruth> no directly on top-level
<akruth> chrome.rdf, userContent.css and another folder: overlayinfo
<akruth> tb starts also without it
<asac> sounds old ... try to remove it (if you are sure you have everything backed-.up)
<akruth> a lot of thrash in my profile....
<asac> what fs do you have on your usb stick?
<asac> apparently its pretty old
<akruth> fat32
<asac> hmmm fat32 allows case sensistive files?
<akruth> i hardly don't know
<akruth> mount options are:  "rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8"
<Admiral_Chicago> There isn't much we can do with Bug #81896
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81896 in mozilla-thunderbird "adress book crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81896
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to close it
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: right ... no report no processing (for crashers)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe give him a few more days to answer
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: but its you to decide that
<Admiral_Chicago> actually no
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to let them know where the crash may be
<asac> thats even better :)
<Admiral_Chicago> /var/crash/firefox am I correct?
<akruth> is there something obviously wrong with the mount options?
<asac> no ... /var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.xxx for me
<asac> akruth: I don't see anything at a glance
<asac> akruth: so creating a new profile on usb stick does work?
<akruth> yes
<asac> and state is remembered?
<akruth> ye
<akruth> s
<akruth> is there a safe way to copy settings from my old profile to a new one?
<asac> unfortunately not ... maybe your permissions are messed up ... do an strace -f thunderbird &> /tmp/somelog ... and the log of a complete thunderbird session to some pastbin please
<akruth> there are about 250 MB mails, newsgroups and a lot of settings and accounts
<asac> s/and the/and put the/
<akruth> i am on dapper
<asac> that is unlikely to matter
<asac> maybe you need to install strace package before
<akruth> the logfile is about 7,5 MB
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for the path
<asac> akruth: can you grep for ENOENT ?
<akruth> please wait
<akruth> 1502 lines matched
<asac> or upload the complete log to some place of your convenience ?
<asac> i think i would need to take a look at the complete log
<akruth> where is a good pastebin?
<Admiral_Chicago> akruth: pastebin.ca
<akruth> i am pasting.........
<akruth> i am pasting..................
* asac wonders if they allow that huge pastes :)
<akruth> i'm anxious
<akruth> Sorry, an error has occurred. Reason: The paste you submitted was over one megabyte in size. Please trim it down.
<akruth> :(
<asac> you have no other place to upload the gzipped log?
<asac> if not ... submit a bug :)
<asac> and attach it there ;)
<asac> i have the feeling we have to make a proper bug out of this anyways.
<akruth> http://bfpi.de/somelog
<asac> hmmm see nothing at a glance
<akruth> hansenet?
<akruth> bist ja garnicht soweit weg
<asac> jo :)
<asac> hamburg :)
<asac> dammtor um genau zu sein
<akruth> ich sitz in wismar :)
<asac> naja ... doch ne ganz schoene ecke weg :)
<akruth> naja dichter als usa oder so
<akruth> ist in datei nichts zu finden?
<asac> nicht auf den ersten blick
<akruth> schade
<asac> vielleicht doch ein setting
<akruth> oder was am filesystem
<asac> glaube ich nicht ... wenn man das ganze mit einem neuen profil auf dem stick loesen kann
<asac> maybe you can confirm the prefs from a fresh profile on stick with the old one that does not work?
<asac> s/confirm/compare/
<asac> :)
<akruth> yes, maybe
<akruth> my prefs.js is very long
<akruth> i'll try to create a new profile
<asac> but maybe its worth a try
<asac> to compare
<akruth> thx, CU
<asac> however you should be able to copy mailfolders over ... though i didn't do that recently
<akruth> bye
<dfarning> asac, I believe you will find a feature request from mdz in your mailbox.
<dfarning> sorry, I was discussing apport and matt turned things around on me;(
<Admiral_Chicago> so i confirmed a bug, need to get it working on a new profile to make sure it's not an extension causing it
<asac> dfarning: so what does this imply?
<dfarning> asac, sorry what does what imply?  I had to reboot and lost the thread.
<dfarning> ahhh,  It has to do with adding a report a bug option under the help menu on product we work with.
<asac> dfarning: just a link to the submit bug report page?
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> what's up with tags? do we won't use anymore retrace, traced... tags?
<dfarning> I think not
<hjmf> dfarning: ? are the new tags defined to be used with bughelper?
<hjmf> sorry I think I've missed the whole issue
<dfarning> it seems to make more sense to use the needs tags that asac  has come up with
* hjmf thinks has to re-read all the new wiki work ;) 
<asac> btw, I added some more content
<asac> its a draft and still incomplete
<asac> but maybe you want to comment on the structure right away
<asac> its currently in Bugs/State iirc
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States?highlight=%28mozillateam%29
<dfarning> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<hjmf> I see
<dfarning> has the tags that I am using in bughelper
<dfarning> asac, have you added more tags?
<asac> Tags is the comprehensive page to reference tags ... while state contains the big picture ... e.g. what to do at what state and what tags are valid at what state
<asac> some ... anyway, thats open for discussion
<asac> not yet to the tag list ... they are named on the state page for the time being
<hjmf> great, I now see the picture
<dfarning> I like the idea of thinking of the bug resolution process as a state machine
<dfarning> that methodilly moves from one state to the next
<hjmf> to me that makes a lot of sense
<dfarning> asac, to keep the syntax parrall retrace should be changed to needsretrace
<dfarning> I also suggest that we add a needsinfo tags to indicate that the issues is waiting for misc information
<hjmf> makes sense since the needs info state may also mean 'waiting for work from triagers'. The needsinfo tag will mean need feedback from the user
<dfarning> info like version numbers video cards....
<asac> dfarning: i am still wondering if we should use a prefix like
<asac> mt-needsretrace (e.g. read mozilla team tag: needsretrace)
<asac> actually I don't want bugs in state confirmed if we cannot effectively process it
<asac> so we need either good traces for crashers
<asac> or testers as well as testcases for feature bugs
<dfarning> I was wondering about that also
<asac> confirm will show: here is all information to evaluate in depth, triage upstream, develop a fix on our own
<asac> as soon as we either submit bug upstream or say, yes we know how to implement it, we should take the bug to in progress
<asac> there might be different opionion on whether a bug posted upstream is already in progress even though it might be NEW ... but i think from ubuntu pov it is in progress
<dfarning> if the state tags are well thought out they should apply across lp
<asac> probably ... though it will just makes sense for packages with a high load of bugs
<asac> using this workflow for general bug triaging might be difficult, because the actions attached to state/tag  combinations can be quite package specific
<asac> but who knows ... establishing a well done workflow in mozilla team allows us to learn a lot ... and maybe we can really find a way to generalize that
<dfarning> once we get a version .o1 we can publish a note to the bugsquad for their feed back
<asac> yes ... I am in contact with launchpad team as well ... if we find suggestions on how to improve launchpad to support our workflow better,  they appear pretty eager to help us to set things up
<dfarning> for confirmed issues we can use pending* tags
<dfarning> ie pendingupstreampush, pendinglocialization, pendingbranding
<hjmf> pendingupstreampush awful
<asac> hehe
<hjmf> lol, looks like a german word
<dfarning> so devs can quickly pick up bugs they are familar with
<asac> for know I am still unsure which tags are needed at confirmed level.
<asac> it depends if we will defer upstream triage completely to confirmed state or place that in needs info too
<asac> actually at least searching for already known upstream issues is definitly needs info
<asac> while pushing upstream is due in confirmed state
<asac> imo
<dfarning> makes sense
<asac> what do you think? We could as well argue that need info is only used as long as informations are needed on our behalf
<asac> while all upstream triag belongs to confirmed
<hjmf> makes sense, but we need a proper tag to mark as 'searching for known upstream issues'
<dfarning> once a bug has been filed upstream it should be moved to inprogess
<hjmf> ... in the needs info state
<asac> needupstream :)
<asac> dfarning: yes that is clear
<dfarning> I sure you can add more letter to that if you try;)
<asac> i prefer to have tags that are short worded :)
<asac> needsomeonetopushthisthingupstreamandsetstatetoinprogress
<dfarning> needstobepushedupstream;) no we might be confused with java devs
<hjmf> to fit in the browser window
<hjmf> or have a wide screen
<dfarning> needs info - needsupstream - indicates that some should verify the issues exist upstream
<asac> ok ... lets assume we start that way
<hjmf> yep
<asac> how will it proceded
<asac> we have 2 cases
<asac> 1. there is a bug upstream
<asac> 2. there is no bug upstream
<asac> but case 2 is quite tricky as it might as well be difficult to find the appropriate upstream bug on the first run
<hjmf> 2. we start a bug upstream
<hjmf> ?
<asac> have you used bugzilla?
<dfarning> confirmed - pendingupstream - indicates a triager with experience with the upsteam tracker
<hjmf> asac: no just a search or two
<asac> often you need a sleep or two and then you find the proper upstream issue
<dfarning> push it upstream
<asac> actually if we decide that an issue is upstream, we should take greates care that the bug really is not yet known upstream
<asac> otherwise we just waste there time ... and obviously we want to be a good downstream that filters as much duplicates as possible
<dfarning> That is one or my main concerns also
<asac> s/there/their/
<hjmf> agree, you are the expert
<dfarning> the best way we can pay back our upstream is to provide good bug reports
<asac> we could try to tag something like
<asac> findupstream-1 ... findupstream-2 ... findupstream-3 :) ... to do multiple runs at best by different people
<hjmf> scary
<asac> but for that we would need to add infos on who already did the search ... so this bug will not show up in his task list.
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe we can say ... at needs info state we require one search
<asac> and triager at confirmed state must do a brief search too
<asac> before submitting upstream
<dfarning> this is a bit off topic but I am working on developing a relationship with Adobe so we can push good flashplayer bug up to them
<asac> in that way we would at least get 2 guaranteed rounds
<asac> dfarning: really? great to hear :)
<asac> maybe you can say abit about that progress on the next meeting?
<hjmf> dfarning: any way to get a flashplayer -dbg package?
<asac> hehe .... they might have it and then can use their own -dbg package if they don't want to release it
<asac> hjmf: i doubt that they will
<hjmf> i knew lol
<asac> so did we at least found some consensus on what tags to use for upstream triage at what state?
<asac> i would like to introduce needsummary to call for a proper description/title of bugs before they are allowed to enter confirmed state
<hjmf> IMHO we should leave in your hands the draft on MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<hjmf> then if a tag doesn't fit we can discuss
<asac> ok ... fine with me ... however just stop me if you think this process gets too complicated. I think it will not get much more complexity ... but anyway :)
<hjmf> I think that you asac have very clear what to do
<hjmf> I love complexity :)
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: i woud like to push more into that department as well (Adobe upstream)
<asac> actually my primary goal is not to keep the complete process really easy. Its more important that we can sort out easy tasks where new contributors can easily get started on
<asac> thats why I want to categorize bugs with tags etc.
<dfarning> It make me cranky we have flash bugs that are blamed on fx
<dfarning> the same process can be used to push bugs up to gnash
<hjmf> asac: sure, I'm a needs info triager ;)
<dfarning> this irc dicussion moving too fast for my brain;( can I think for a few hours and we'll pick this up again.
<asac> sure
<dfarning> asac, hjmf  this irc dicussion is moving too fast for my brain;( can I think for a few hours and we'll pick this up again.
<dfarning> sorry, lost my connection
<asac> will be here tomorrow
<hjmf> lads, for me is time to go to bed
<hjmf> cy
<asac> good night!!
<dfarning> good night
<hjmf> good nignt
<dfarning> Admiral_Chicago, I am also talking with Click and Run to establish a positave relationship with them
<Admiral_Chicago> i see, i don't particularly see a need for CNR but I would like healthy relationships with them
<asac> CNR?
<Admiral_Chicago> Click and Run
<dfarning> Linspire/freespire is going to be shipping products on top of ubuntu
<asac> is this official?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<dfarning> it is
<Admiral_Chicago> i detest anyone with an enterprise edition, i'm opposed to that idea in any form
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: opposed to what idea exactly?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: having to pay for linspire.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hard to judge ... I don't know their business model
<Admiral_Chicago> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linspire
<Admiral_Chicago> the have Linsprie and Freespire
<Admiral_Chicago> on one hand, they donate millions to Free projects
<asac> imo ... in order to fix bug 1 there need to be distributors that somehow take care that oem systems ship with some linux distribution
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> so i am not against it ... though personally i won't pay for it
<asac> ... iirc linspire actually tries to find ways to ship systems with gnu/linux preinstalled
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it goes against the idea of free software. I like that it is free as in beer, free as in speech
<Admiral_Chicago> Jeff Waugh said something along the lines of "a lot of the software we ship we don't write ourselves, so charging for it is ridiculous"
<asac> agree ... for me free as in speech matters only. however, thats why i asked about the business model, if they provide end-user support and things like that i am fine with charging a fee.
<asac> as long as they obey gpl and other license term, the community still has its benifit from commercial linux vendors
<Admiral_Chicago> i like how Red Hat does support
<asac> you won't get any security updates when you don't pay your support subscription, right :) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm of the belief that people should pay for quality items
<Admiral_Chicago> but I see nonfree formats as inferior. ogg vs. mp3 for example
<asac> agree ... but in order to free the world we first have to catch loads of users :)
<Admiral_Chicago> we are doing that now though. 8 million in 3 years or something like that.
<asac> actually mp3 is the lesser evil ... ms formats focussed on drm is the real evil in this world atm.
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that too. I've heard a lot of people saying they aren't going to use Vista because of the DRM
<Admiral_Chicago> which is why I applaud them
<asac> you are jokin?
<Admiral_Chicago> however, I think the biggest problem is getting hardware vendors ship desktops with Ubunut
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no, my best friend who uses XP said he won't use Vista for that reason
<asac> they won't unless they get a margin on it
<asac> ah ok ... I thought you applaud people going vista :)
<Admiral_Chicago> aren't is the key word. :)
<asac> yeah ... its late here :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i have to run
<asac> however as soon as people realize that they cannot play music just bought in some webshop they might consider to upgrade
<asac> as they don't understand that they sacrifice themselves and get a step closer to hell :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ok ... bye
<asac> I am off now for real :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-14
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: you should add yourself to the ML
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
* Admiral_Chicago looking at wiki pages now to make them better
* Admiral_Chicago get his Loco mate to help him.
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like karma got fixed today. it doubled for me
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yep ... though who knows if this is a fix or another bug :)
<asac> anyone running feisty avail?
<asac> gnomefreak: hi ... how is your baby doin?
<asac> gnomefreak: I have extended the bugs/states page a bit ... if you have comments let me know
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<gnomefreak> shes doing good :) they are both sleeping atm
<gnomefreak> ok ill look
<asac> gnomefreak: are they at home already?
<gnomefreak> yeah i was able to bring them home this morning
<gnomefreak> what happened to the show bugs link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<asac> they will be extended ... but in general tags used there as quickreferenced should be explained in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States too
<asac> as each state has his own set of valid tags
<asac> anyway ... someone has to update the urls for them :)
<asac> dunno why they are not there anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> 06:36 < asac> anyone running feisty avail?
<Admiral_Chicago> I am
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: did you make it?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> yeah ... great
<gnomefreak> congrats
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: I will upload a new firefox package ... can you at least try if it still integrates well in gnome desktop?
<Admiral_Chicago> sabdfl was highly impressed by my work with our team. well our team in general
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i am not sure because I switched to use official branding build infrastructure und had to revert several patches
<Admiral_Chicago> well i don't run GNOME but i'll install it when i'm in class
<asac> you run kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<asac> or what?
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> kde should have kde-intergation afaik the spec was oked
<gnomefreak> asac: are you uploading it to ubuntu servers?
<asac> today sometime ... but want to test desktop integration before
<gnomefreak> s/servers/repos
<gnomefreak> asac: ok give me about an hour?
<asac> hour for what?
<gnomefreak> i have feisty i just need to do a few things than i can revert the symlinks and test it
<asac> ok ... I still need an hour too :)
<gnomefreak> ah good
<asac> have to once again walk through the latest interdiff :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: unfortunetly I just woke up and have class from 8am - 5pm. it is 7.09 here
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: that sound like a filled schedule
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, so I can test at 24 UTC at the earliest
<gnomefreak> um wtf is Could not open the address "https://launchpad.net/bugs/85094":
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85094 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<gnomefreak> can anyone open that link?
<gnomefreak> i can open it by copying nad pasting the link into ff but not ctrl+left click :(
<gnomefreak> i cant launch any link from irssi anymore :(
<asac> gnomefreak: opening link from terminal works
<asac> i use irssi too in console
<asac> but use gnome terminal feature to open links
<gnomefreak> i cant open it :( i removed ff3 and now no links will open from terminal. (using gnome-terminal
<asac> ah
<asac> go to preferences->preferred applications
<asac> there firefox has probably changed your default browser
<asac> fix it by resetting to default app firefox
<gnomefreak> ah thats right
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah ... the great "register as default browser feature" :)
<asac> which is broken if you install firefox in /usr hierachy properly
<asac> it just works for dist/bin installs :)
<asac> at least for thunderbird
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm off everyone. long day ahead af me.
<gnomefreak> its no longer there :(
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: cu
<gnomefreak> should be firefox %u right?
<gnomefreak> have fun Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> yes and i will gnomefreak
<asac> dunno ... if you select firefox from drop down than it should be right
<gnomefreak> asac: no drop down :(
<asac> gnome preferred application dialog?
<gnomefreak> the drop down only says custom. i think this is a bug in gnome-control-center
<asac> or where are you?
<gnomefreak> asac: in perferred apps
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> than you have no firefox package installed _:) ?
<asac> the preferred application dialog looks if there is an executable /usr/bin/firefox to enable the firefox entry
<gnomefreak> sure i do :)
<asac> then you messed something else up
<asac> but should be
<asac> firefox %s
<gnomefreak> it works now
<gnomefreak> i think it the control ceter that is bugged
<asac> have you tried beryl?
<gnomefreak> yes ofcourse :)
* gnomefreak head of the desktop-effects team 
<asac> ok ... going to lunch .. thing the firefox package should ready for preview upload when I return :)
<asac> really?
<asac> great
<asac> will definitly come back to you :)
<gnomefreak> ok and yep :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you can try
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/feisty/firefox
<asac> either pull by hand or add to sources.list
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<gnomefreak> aded repo to sources : its easier that way :)
<gnomefreak> and what do you mean by better intergration in gnome? its in the menus its got a launcher already ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: what package am i wanting? upgrade isnt grabbing it
<gnomefreak> hold that thought smart didnt see your repo
<gnomefreak> wont let me add your repo it keeps saying malformed line and i had added deb to the front
<asac> wait
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/81-APT-repository-Backports-for-sarge-available-+-testing-dropped!.html
<gnomefreak> wth is that
<asac> the line should look like that (of course replace the proper url)
<gnomefreak> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/feisty/firefox is what i added since that is where the packages are
<asac> yeah ... append ./
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> like in the examples above
<gnomefreak> ok trying again ty
<gnomefreak> they seem to be all amd64.debs that are upgrading my 32bit (this mistake in naming?)
<asac> yeah ... sorry
<asac> can you respin on i386?
<gnomefreak> its all good :) might want to change it for upload
<asac> upload will be source only
<asac> thats ubuntu policy
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> respin as in rebuild?
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> should be easy enough not really any file changes just grab source diff and dsc and just runt he commands?
<gnomefreak> run the*
<gnomefreak> will try it in a few
<gnomefreak> Host 'FeistyFawn', running Linux 2.6.20-8-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 17:05; Users: 4; Load: 0.06; Free: [Mem: 26/250 Mio]  [Swap: 1398/1459 Mio] ; Vpenis: 20.9 cm;
<asac> just make
<asac> apt-get source firefox
<asac> then go to the firefox-2.0.0.1+1 dir
<asac> and run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> and resolve missing build dependencies
<asac> until it builds
<gnomefreak> ah easy enough
<asac> of course you need to add deb-src line
<asac> for apt-get source
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> there is some apt(itude) command to install build depends
<asac> but I forgot
<asac> and do it manually (like described above)
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<asac> ah ... will not build on edgy
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> on feisty :)
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> you want firefox-gnome-support firefox and firefox-dbg respun? or all of the packages?
<asac> just all
<asac> just
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<gnomefreak> for all the packages though right?
<asac> no ... just once in the extracted source directory
<gnomefreak> ah ok for firefox
<asac> does it build?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
* asac should setup a 32bit chroot
<gnomefreak> dont know still getting the 64bit named packages from update when thats done ill build it
<gnomefreak> asac: if i get building ff comfortable i can build the 32bit. respinning should be no issue at all
<gnomefreak> lol i cant update ill begin rebuilding them now
<asac> you probably shouldn't be able to upgrade
<asac> either you install is 32 or 64 bit
<gnomefreak> 64bit name stopped me from upgrading them
<asac> gnomefreak: i would be fine if you can contribute i386 builds for preview packages ... you have a place where you can put them up temporarily, so I can sync them to my people.ubuntu.com directory from there?
<gnomefreak> i should have a place but it will be downloadable not repo type
<asac> thats no problem ... i will sync them to my place so we have one place for all ... there I can generate repo files
<gnomefreak> k
* gnomefreak feels stupid now :( i forgot to apt-get update after adding src repo 
<asac> does it work well?
<gnomefreak> havent ran it yet
<gnomefreak> grabbing build-deps and source for firefox atm
<asac> ah ok :) now I remember that your connection is on the low end :)
<gnomefreak> yep :(
<gnomefreak> about 23 minutes left for the source
<asac> just to be sure everything is right:
<asac> does it pull the source from my repo?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> fine
<asac> then its just a matter of time. Maybe I will manage to setup a system soon where you all can log in and build ... with some more decent bandwidth :)
* gnomefreak gonna build firefox first than ill go with -dbg and so on 
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> no
<asac> as i said
<asac> there is just one source tree
<asac> if you build from there
<asac> everything will be build
<gnomefreak> ohhh
<gnomefreak> sweet
<asac> you end up with a firefox-xxxx/ directory
<asac> running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> produces all packages defined in debian/control
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thats easy enough :)
<asac> you will even end up with transitional packages that i didn't upload
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<asac> e.g. mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector et al
<asac> those are no problem
<asac> as they are pretty small
<asac> a problem?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> not a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: when im done let me know what you want uploaded and ill upload them to a firefox dir on the server so you can grab them
<asac> yep
<asac> we need all (non transitional) debs produced ... but not the orig.tar.gz nor the .dsc file
<asac> nor the diff.gz and .changes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> the easiest way to ensure that you don't miss a package is to setup dput or dupload
<asac> but maybe later :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> its building but i didnt use -k<KEYID> so i might have to redo it
<asac> yeah if you want to sign the result then yes
<asac> would be ok to just sign the .changes manually afterwards so I can at least do some basic verification
<asac> whats your id?
<asac> ah ... lp
<gnomefreak>  3C1C3C2A
<gnomefreak> key id
<asac> yep already have it
<dfarning> good morning all
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> this is taking longer than i thought. but its all good :)
<dfarning> what are you working on;)
<gnomefreak> 32bit firefox packages :)
<gnomefreak> just repackaging them for 32bit
<dfarning> nice are you packaging them from scratch from mozilla tarball?
<gnomefreak> from 64bit builds from asac
<dfarning> is there a bzr branch were you are doing this work?
<gnomefreak> no not yet
<gnomefreak> i was trying to test the builds but they wouldnt install due to being 64bit
<asac> dfarning: me?
<gnomefreak> you ;)
<dfarning> would it be much work to set up a bzr branch?
<asac> yep from scratch :)
<asac> i have a git archive now ... but more to organize patches than to keep a histroy atm
<asac> actually I like some features and still had not time how to properly do it in bzr
<dfarning> while i was asking gnomefreak but if you have something that would be great
* gnomefreak doesnt know bzr all that well. it took me 3 days to set up my blog for planet
<asac> dfarning: you know bzr a bit?
<dfarning> crikey i'm still trying to get IRC to work;)
<dfarning> I have played with it bit
<dfarning> I could set up something up and put up a short wiki page on how to use it.
<asac> or just link a good tutorial :) there are plenty I gues
<dfarning> It may be crude but it will work
<dfarning> ok Will work on this later today
<dfarning> asac, did you get the mail from Martin about bug-report?
<dfarning> it is really useful
<asac> dfarning: let me play a bit with bzr first
<asac> yes I got ... what does it do?
<dfarning> basically, we can write some hooks for individual programs so that wecan have specific information automatically reported to us.
<asac> sounds interesting
<asac> can one extend command-line arguments of bug-report too?
<dfarning> the hooks can take care of frequently asked question such as flash version
<dfarning> I don't thinks so yet
<asac> so we can run arbitrary scripts?
<dfarning> but we can write a number of scripts and have them include in the apport package
<dfarning> it will take some planning ahead
<asac> will those hooks work on poth ... crash report as well as menu link?
<asac> s/poth/both/
<dfarning> yes
<asac> ... we cannot install extension scripts from our packages?
<asac> e.g. ship the scripts on our own?
<dfarning> We will have to look
<dfarning> currently the hooks are stored in //usr/bin/apport/package-hooks
<dfarning> that is a good idea
* gnomefreak pretends to know what is going on ;)
<dfarning> each package _should_ install its own hook rather than have apport worry about it
<asac> yes, i think if this is not yet done, it will be soon.
<dfarning> gnomefreak, I'll post some sample hooks and their results this afternoon on the wiki
<asac> does bug-report include any information on its own (e.g. like package version, distribution, etc.)?
<gnomefreak> dfarning: ty
<dfarning> at this point no but that would be easy to implemt as it is already part of crash report
<dfarning> I'll file some feature requests and send you the links
<asac> gnomefreak: build still running?
<gnomefreak> yep
* gnomefreak thought p4 would make it short but i guess theres alot to build
<asac> if you have enough memory it might not be that bad.
<gnomefreak> 256 :(
<dfarning> I have posted a clue file  that reflects the current /states page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/ClueFile
<gnomefreak> some sort of differnet ram than normal so its too much money to spend on this pc
* asac reading
<asac> dfarning: so do we want to prefix?
<asac> that would the match even more unique
<asac> like
<asac> mt:needtester
<asac> ?
<dfarning> Yes, I think that would be good to reduce confussion
<asac> now to create namespace? ... colon, dash, slash ??
<dfarning> yikes I hate naming
<dfarning> are their any tools where a colon in the sting will cause them to barf?
<dfarning> s/sting/string
<dfarning> offtopic: AlexLatchford  has done already done two months of good work with us.  Should we encourage him to apply for ubuntu membership next month?
<dfarning> good bug work and really good wiki work
<asac> i think so ... but lets him decide if he feels ready :)
<gnomefreak> yes i think we should
* gnomefreak will look more into his Lp and wiki and see if he needs to point to more things
<dfarning> ok sounds good i'll email him know that we are behind him if he is ready to apply;
<gnomefreak> :)
<dfarning> I'll be off line for the next several hours. hope to have some hooks ready to go
<dfarning> bye
<asac> great ... i will be away for 2 hours or so from now
* gnomefreak will be in and out and i will upload the builds when its done and post link in here
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
* asac is now temporarily away
* gnomefreak away for a bit while this is building.
<gnomefreak> built and being uploaded atm
<dfarning_> New wiki summarizing how we are you bughelper at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper
<dfarning_> s/you/using/
<gnomefreak> ty
<dfarning_> gnomefreak, next is the apport stuff espically for you;)
<gnomefreak> :) ty
<gnomefreak> asac: all you need uploaded is firefox ff-dom-inspector -dbg -dev -gnome-support libnspr libnspr-dev libnss libnss-dev (all .debs of those packages) you dont need changes, source, dsc or diff
<gnomefreak> and you dont need the mozilla-* packages?
<gnomefreak> uploaded all just in case should be done in an hour or so. not uploading source since its already uploaded unless you need it just let me know
<AlexLatchford> Meh?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: how about going up for membership next CC meeting?
<AlexLatchford> maybe in a few months
<AlexLatchford> think I need to build up a bit more Karma before I try
<gnomefreak> no your ok on that
<AlexLatchford> nah I have only been involved for a few months also
<AlexLatchford> feel like I should contribute a bit more
<gnomefreak> if you document what youve done and what your plans to learn to do or do on your wiki you will be fine :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok built almost done uploaded and im gonna test it now
<gnomefreak> bad news:  it kills your icon :(
<gnomefreak> its not letting me set one either
<gnomefreak> ok cant use the firefox icon mozilla-firefox.xpm but seem to beablet o use .png icons in pixmaps
<gnomefreak> looks like icon was left out of build
<gnomefreak> asac: ok here is the link it should be fully complete in about 28-30 minutes from now. http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/FireFox/ but looks like we are gonna have to rebuild after icon is included (or fixed) other than that testing is going well.
* gnomefreak goes away for an hour or 2
<asac> gnomefreak: but only in the menu, right? can you please try to cp /usr/share/firefox/icons/mozicon128.png /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png  as well as to /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png helps?
<gnomefreak> asac: menu and launcher
<asac> tried?
<gnomefreak> where am i getting them from?
<asac> /usr/share/firefox/icons/mozicon128.png
<asac> that should exist
<asac> the other two should exist too
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> so just copy it over for now ... I create links in package
<asac> actually /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png should already be a link to nowhere
<asac> so maybe remove it
<gnomefreak> that works
<gnomefreak> still cant expect users to have to do that?
<asac> they don't need to
<asac> i update package to link it
<asac> please try:
<asac> rm those new files
<asac> again
<asac> and link:
<asac> ln -s /usr/share/firefox/icons/mozicon128.png /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<asac> ln -s /usr/share/firefox/icons/mozicon128.png /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png
<gnomefreak> works also
<asac> fine
<asac> then it will be fixed i guess
<gnomefreak> can it be fixed without having to rebuild it?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you find a place where something is not called "Mozilla Firefox" .. .e.g. like BonEcho
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> nope its called mozilla-firefox everywhere that i can tell
<gnomefreak> without the -
<asac> great
<asac> aehm
<asac> one more thing
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> if you reset your homepage to default
<asac> is the homepage in place?
<asac> or not found?
<gnomefreak> it works it brings up file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<asac> in my chroot it appears to not exit
<asac> does it exist for you?
<gnomefreak> but its Edgys page :(
<asac> maybe not yet been updated?
<gnomefreak> guess not
<asac> but it exists in feisty for you?
<asac> then its fine
<gnomefreak> yes
* gnomefreak likes the get help online feature
<gnomefreak> i dont remember seeing that befor
<gnomefreak> e
<asac> what happens if you use it?
<asac> at least we should remove the translate entry
<asac> its of no use atm
<gnomefreak> brings me to LP
<asac> yeah
<asac> unknown page
<asac> quite a mess
<gnomefreak> yeah the translate doesnt seem to work
<asac> maybe we should drop it for now
<AlexLatchford> Admiral_Chicago: can you take a look at the membership page and tweak it to suit the new membership requirements?
<AlexLatchford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Membership
<asac> mozilla already asked us to better work together with them if we want to translate
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+sources/firefox/+gethelp that is where the get help online brings me
<asac> and not to do it on our own
<asac> makes sense imo
<gnomefreak> i agree if they are willing to help us
<asac> there are already a good bunch of translations available
<asac> they all come from them
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> if we want a new, we can help them?
<asac> look at source firefox-locales
<asac> or thunderbird-locales
<asac> the translations are already maintained under their patronage
<gnomefreak> i agree to work with them for translations/locales (does that mean i need to send locale issues upstream?)
<asac> depends of what kind
<asac> po files we maintain ... but there shouldn't be any necessary for us in the long run
<asac> maybe thunderbird sill has a debconf template ... firefox not
<asac> mostly people ask us to add new .xpi ... because they exist upstream
<asac> quite similar to the request about the lt.xpi
<asac> you remember?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> it doesnt seem we have any lang packs installed
<gnomefreak> i cant change the language the page displays in
<gnomefreak> oh i have a crash report too :)
<gnomefreak> i mean :(
<gnomefreak> and i dont see anything at all usful in it. it looks like its missing parts
<asac> gnomefreak: changing the language is not what is achieved, rather translation for the UI
<asac> hmm
<asac> when did it happen?
<asac> opening some dialog?
<gnomefreak> when i closed ff after changing default lang.
<gnomefreak> sorry after oipening it after closing it
<gnomefreak> opening*
<gnomefreak> no stacktrace nor threadstacktrace
<gnomefreak> i just unpacked it
<asac> hmm not so good ... anyway, there will be others with more success I guess
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> and i dont mean no symbols i mean its missing them totally
<gnomefreak> but i will keep playing with it while i can. can we build this version of edgy by chance?
<gnomefreak> or is a backport needed for that
<asac> what do you want for edgy?
<gnomefreak> this version of firefox
<gnomefreak> less issues with feistys version than edgys afaics
<asac> its not yet that new ... its just build with official branding
<asac> aren't they the same build?
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought (versioning is different) but i dont see why so many crashes in edgy not so many in feisty
<asac> more edgy users of course :)
<asac> most have edgy i guess
<gnomefreak> could be
<asac> i think it is ... we will see that in feisty too as soon as its out
<asac> the idea is to push upstream to wink needed changes in before we release or in one of the security/stability updates
<gnomefreak> they havent released 2.0.0.2 yet?
<asac> not yet
<asac> 23
<asac> is projected date
<asac> might be latest
<asac> later
<gnomefreak> 23rd as in next week?
<asac> yes
<asac> i will try to land the package on the day they release :)
<gnomefreak> thtas concidered an update right?
<asac> because of freeze?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> we can do what we want :)
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<asac> otherwise I would have to stop working :)
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> we even push full new versions as security updates
<asac> so a freeze should not be a problem at all
<asac> as long as we don't switch from 2.0 -> 3.0
<gnomefreak> ah ok cool
<asac> actually most importantly 2.0.0.2 is a security update
<asac> upstream already enforced quite hard branch policies
<asac> enforces
<gnomefreak> so that should be no issue with feisty but what about edgy?
<gnomefreak> all thought edgy is very broken for some people anyway
<gnomefreak> though
<asac> edgy will get security update too
<asac> so new version as well
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> dapper and breeze get latest from 1.5 branch
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> not sure why we didnt run 1.6 in them though
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think it was because 1.5 was an unplanned branch which was introduced because it would have taken too long to go 2.0 in one step
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> but maybe i am completely wrong ... just have the feeling that i remember that from somewhere :) not more.
<gnomefreak> asac: so if ther eis a depends bug ff depends on this and should depend on bleh all i would really have to do is change it in control update changelog and just build as i did today?
<asac> i would say yes :)
<gnomefreak> sweet
<asac> did you ever setup a xen VM?
<gnomefreak> nope pc doesnt have enough mem for xen iirc
<gnomefreak> never ran any VM due to that
<gnomefreak> did you ever push that patch in? the one with the download progress bar?
<asac> no ... its not finished ... I still need tests for the second half :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> if you have it by say friday i can get it and test it on the slow pc this weekend
* gnomefreak wants to give gf time to heal. she is sore as hell :(
<asac> sure
<asac> hope she is doing better soon
<gnomefreak> me too but i dont mind waiting on her hand and foot :)
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: will do
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-15
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: question about irssi
<Admiral_Chicago> how do you identify yourself on Freenode. I'm trying to do "autosendcmd = "/^quote NickServ IDENTIFY password;wait 2000";"
<Admiral_Chicago> that doesn't identify my correctly so my cloak doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> well that and the quotes are correct
<crimsun> /ircnet add -autosendcmd "msg NickServ IDENTIFY pass" Freenode
<crimsun> or whatever your current ircnet for Freenode is
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: thanks, let me try.
<Admiral_Chicago> no, that still has me cloakless. I wonder if this has anything to do with it "18:26 [Freenode]  freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect]  requested CTCP VERSION from admiral_chicago:"
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see, i'm going to try something new.
<crimsun> no, that's normal
<crimsun> does it work if you invoke it manually?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, i think the issue is that i type /msg nickserv identify password
<Admiral_Chicago> what if I add a line to the Freenode info:
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i set it up. trying now
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, that works. the problem is probably the cloak not saving
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: how many channels are you autojoining?
<Admiral_Chicago> 7 i think
<Admiral_Chicago> 6 on freenode
<gnomefreak> ok hold on i will post my config somewhere for you to look at to make it right
<Admiral_Chicago> ty
<gnomefreak> this is the first part that ids you to freenode this should be like the first section of the file http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/356328 i changed password for protection :)
<gnomefreak> opps
<Admiral_Chicago> you sure you don't want to give that out? :) let me check it
<gnomefreak> give me a sec :(
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, that's how my config looks
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/356333
<gnomefreak> sorry missed a part
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have anything that is unsafe to me
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i had issues doing it the way they say so i used someone elses file and changed to my liking
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yea i used the guide someone posted on Planet Ubuntu but i'm going to do my own blog about how to use irssi
<gnomefreak> good :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/356347 should be all the relevant stuff
<gnomefreak> yep for the most part but i would get rid of your password
<gnomefreak> ok i have a conference call i need to give my attention too ill be back later.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh man. terrible news. time to change it
<Admiral_Chicago> changed my password. haha
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there daniel
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<Admiral_Chicago> how do we feel about the link to Fx pages
<Admiral_Chicago> Shouldn't Bug #14911 be fix commited
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<Admiral_Chicago> brb.
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to look at Bug #77272
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77272 in firefox "Firefox crash - maybe unresponsive script problem?" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77272
<dfarning> asac, ping
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: just saw your comment on the blog. Many thanks
<AlexLatchford> lol go to bed
<AlexLatchford> its like 3am
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, no classes tomorrow, catching up on some work around here
<AlexLatchford> fair enough :P
<Admiral_Chicago> as you may have seen in your email, i went bug report stomping
<AlexLatchford> yeah :)
<AlexLatchford> Hehe I get to meet the Queen in April
<Admiral_Chicago> sweet
<AlexLatchford> yeah, just got the letter saying I get my Queen Scout Award presented to me by her
<AlexLatchford> should be good
<Admiral_Chicago> whats that award for?
<AlexLatchford> its the highest awarding UK scouting, has about 7 parts to it, taken me 3 years to get it finished
<Admiral_Chicago> scouting? as in...outdoors type adventuring?
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<AlexLatchford> well not really in my case, my group mainly has a lot of parties
<Admiral_Chicago> ah so in the states it's called Boy Scouts, very few people become Eagle Scouts.
<Admiral_Chicago> that's a top honor, good work
<AlexLatchford> oh right okay
<AlexLatchford> yeah, well the group im in has about 50 of my mates in
<Admiral_Chicago> is that big?
<AlexLatchford> we are the biggest one in the country
<AlexLatchford> our group is
<AlexLatchford> so kinda
<Admiral_Chicago> speaking of groups, you're in the Uk loco right
<AlexLatchford> indeed
<AlexLatchford> not too involved but read the mailing list
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay. i'm trying to make the chicago LoCo much larger, we have ~60 members but only about 10 of us are in regular development
<AlexLatchford> well send an Email to Nik Butler, he is the head of the UK LoCo Team, there is about 30 emails from the list daily, so he seems to have done a good job getting people interestec
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that's awesome. we are workin on some really interesting stuff, one of which is a full video. i mean TV quality
<AlexLatchford> nice, I would love to stay and chat but I got to go
<Admiral_Chicago> see pa
<AlexLatchford> talk to you later bud, and congrats again :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<AlexLatchford> woop, my Ubuntu Cd's arrived
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you have any questions about the firefox copyright/trademark thing?
<asac> matt fowarded a request from you to me ... don't know if your questions are sufficiently answered for now
<gnomefreak> good morning
<asac> morning
<asac> what do i need to do/install/setup when i don't get crash reports in edgy?
<asac> first i want to document this ... second i really had a crash and didn't get any notification
<asac> apport-gtk (and apport) is installed
<gnomefreak> asac: are you on gnome?
<gnomefreak> asac: if you are on gnome you only need ubuntu-desktop the rest should be installed that you need. including all apport packages. if on kde in edgy apport isnt used you would have to install it and the gtk depends with it but most apps should give you a crash. if not i would file a bug to find out why. pitti is the most adverse in apport that i am aware of.
* gnomefreak not impressed with edgy apport either :(
<gnomefreak> isnt sunbird  the mozilla(metapackage) replacement
<gnomefreak> asac: i subscribed you to a bug about removing mozilla from feisty.
<asac> does it still exit
<gnomefreak> not sunbird i meant seamonkey
<gnomefreak> i added the link to the bug report about removing mozilla from feisty. IMHO if we cant get seamonkey in feisty than wait till feisty+1 to remove mozilla and add seamonkey (assuming people use mozilla suite)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla/+bug/85335 is the bug im refering to
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85335 in mozilla "[Remove]  Remove mozilla from feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> seamonkey is mozilla-suite ... yes
<asac> its iceape in debian :)
<asac> mozilla is in universe?
<gnomefreak> yeah i think so let me check
<asac> probably ship iceape instead :)
<asac> for now
<asac> ;)
<asac> -> aka as debian downstream package
<gnomefreak> yes universe
<asac> rather then standalone packaged
<asac> once feisty is out I might adapt seamonkey properly
<gnomefreak> iceape is fine by me. i only mentioned seamonkey cause i knew it replaced it
<asac> yes ... keeping mozilla would be not doable
<asac> no security support at all anymore
<asac> either remove or replace
<gnomefreak> feisty released is gonna be a hard time to get that acked unless in backports for feisty
<asac> yeah ... probably drop it ... i will approach motu folks :)
<gnomefreak> ok cool :)
<asac> i have to find out if shipping iceape in universe would be hard to chew on by mozilla corp
<asac> don't want to risk good faith from their side, now that we work with them and let them review patches.
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please try if bug 85147 testcase crashes for you in ffox 3.0 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85147 in firefox "SVG crashes Mozilla Firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85147
<gnomefreak> i got rid of ff 3.0
<asac> k
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> it was getting un usable at points
<gnomefreak> unusable
<gnomefreak> it works fine on feistys ff
<asac> really?
<asac> edgy crashes
<asac> hmm ... probably a cairo thing then
<asac> what is the cairo version on feisty?
<gnomefreak> how do i find out?
<gnomefreak> what package is it
<asac> dpkg -l libcairo2
<gnomefreak> 1.3.12-0ubuntu
<asac> ah ... so new upstream version. Might really have fixed this
<gnomefreak> you grabbed the version we built yesterday from upstream right?
<asac> yes
<asac> the orig.tar.gz ball to be exact
<asac> is unmodified upstream
<gnomefreak> than should we try to build for edgy
<asac> i still have almost all patches we previously had
<asac> doubt that this is the difference
<asac> we cannot just rebuild because in edgy libhunspell is brokenly linked
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/iwj/patches/
<asac> those are the patches we ahve
<asac> have
<asac> not up-to-date (there are some more) though
* gnomefreak likes this theme :)
* gnomefreak playing with ff themes and addons :)
<gnomefreak> i cant even open my firefox in my chroot :(
<gnomefreak> asac: why would i be getting (firefox-bin:4285): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display when trying to run firefox from edgy chroot?
<asac> echo $DISPLAY?
<asac> if that is not set enter chroot with
<asac> -p (preserve enviornment)
<asac> and run xhost localhost to allow access to your display
<gnomefreak> there is nothing it gives blank line than back to prompt
<asac> run xhost in main system
<asac> yep
<asac> you have to preserve enviornment when entering chroot
<asac> for schroot its -p
<asac> dunno for dchroot
<asac> man dchroot i guess
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i wasnt using the -d :(
<gnomefreak> damn it is crashing on edgy
<gnomefreak> and its not saving crash report to /var/crash in my chroot :(
<gnomefreak> i did however get a generic error when it crashed
<asac> as i said
<asac> it does neither in my main system on edgy
<asac> though default gnome install
<gnomefreak> does all of X crash or is it just firefox on a main edgy install?
<asac> just firefox :)
<asac> hopefully we don't have to ask if X crashes as this should be really an exception
<gnomefreak> it seems default ff in feisty untouched doesnt crash on that link either
<asac> yep ... thought that
<asac> its really cairo issue then I guess
<asac> can we reassign?
<asac> how is this done?
<asac> in launchpad?
<gnomefreak> asac: you tell me who to reassign to i can do it but if you click on the package name you can change who its assigned to
<asac> yes, but how is it done in general?
<gnomefreak> in what way? who would be assigned?
<asac> -> libcairo .. i guess ... leave a note that this is gone in feisty, but still crashes on edgy with the backtrace posted in bug.
<gnomefreak> asac: do you want the bug still on firefox? or just libcairo?
<asac> don't know what common procedure is ... reassign and ask to re-reassign if they think its not appropriate or just add new package and see if they accept the bug?
<asac> i think for ubuntu its the latter
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> ok, so just add libcairo and reject as soon as they confirm that this was an issue
<gnomefreak> sounds good. i was looking into the libcairo and im tempted to agree it is causing the issue.
<AlexLatchford> asac: can you apply this to the Ubuntu Thunderbird also?
<AlexLatchford> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/114-thunderbird-+-reply-to-list-...-here-it-comes.html
<AlexLatchford> I cannot get it working correctly at the present moment, with 1.5.0.9 and Reply-to-list 0.2.0
<asac> currently we have patch stop for mozilla apps
<asac> AlexLatchford: yes it does not work
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> but if you want you can make your own package
<asac> its simple
<AlexLatchford> any work arounds?
<asac> without patch it does not work
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> you need just to drop the patch in debian/patches
<asac> add the patch to debian/patches/00list
<asac> and then build
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> AlexLatchford: if you want to try I can give you the patch to drop in there
<AlexLatchford> Hmm okay
* AlexLatchford knows next to nothing about packaging
<gnomefreak> asac: easy enough just to list the patch by name in debian/patches and 00list?
<asac> yep
<asac> without the .dpatch suffix
<asac> we should probably setup a wiki page
<gnomefreak> just use the .xpi one?
<asac> no ... the patch is in debian package :)
<asac> icedove
<asac> :)
<asac> but I can give it
<asac> have to setup a new sid chroot anyway
<asac> ah ... its still there of course, only my home was deleted :)
<asac> its in my people.ubuntu.com home now
<asac> 91_replytolist.dpatch
<asac> as soon as tbird is build with that patch, the .xpi will work
<gnomefreak> i added it in 2.0 without an issue
<asac> does it work?
<asac> i so, patch probably landed for 2.0
<gnomefreak> dont know waiting for a email to test it with
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to add this patch i maight fail but ill try it :)
<gnomefreak> asac: so drop the .dpatch all together so the name of the patch is now 91_replytolist?
<asac> in 00list you add that without .dpatch ... right!
<gnomefreak> ok and when i list it in /debian/[atches what do i name it?
<asac> the same name that its named on webserver
<asac> just drop it there :)
<asac> and enable by adding name to 00list
<gnomefreak> cool i might beablet o do this :)
<gnomefreak> asac: when im done ill upload it for you to look at?
<asac> sure
<asac> what is the current version in changelog?
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: its still downloading source atm when its done ill let you know
<asac> yeah ... but you should see when downloading, don't you?
<gnomefreak> if its 1ubuntu1 than i make it 1ubuntu2 if its dfsg i guess just up the number after it 1
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> yes i do :(
<gnomefreak> so i would change it to 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu2
<asac> just add +mt to the current one
<asac> for mozilla team
<asac> 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1+mt
<asac> should do
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: did you need this on edgy also?
<gnomefreak> or just feisty?
<AlexLatchford> I am on Edgy
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna build it for feisty now to make sure its all good :)
<gnomefreak> if it works out i will try edgy build
<AlexLatchford> coolio
<gnomefreak> is there a bug wishlist on this or any bug on it?
<asac> so do we have a meeting sometime? what is the planned frequency of meetings? once a month?
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno ... search for reply list
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i havent thought of one yet but i would like one fairly soon within a week or 2 to see how far we got
<gnomefreak> asac: what was the patch command again? the one i used to patch ff on my edgy system
<asac> bug 52667
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52667 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<asac> you don't need it for the dpatch
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> as dpatch is a patch system
<asac> if you ask because of that
<asac> otherwise you use
<asac> patch -p1 < /tmp/patchfile.patch
<asac> if its a full patch patch
<gnomefreak> i can use dpatch?
<asac> dpatch will apply those patches listed in 00list during build
<asac> you are using it already
<asac> if you place the dpatch in dpatch dir, add name to 00list
<asac> you are done
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> thunderbird build will extract tarball, apply patches and run build then
<gnomefreak> can i do it simply by using cp to add it to debian/patches than just name it in 00list than build
<gnomefreak> than when running dpkg-buildpackage it should build it in right?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> you will see after build has started that those patches get applied
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> at best insert the name (not append) ... in line with the number in its name
<gnomefreak> i should have feistys uploaded today i hope
<asac> good ... i will setup a sync maybe later tonight then
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i would like a good or not good before i run edgys build (in best of conditions atleast)
<asac> sure ... but if you just drop patch, document it in changelog then there might hardly be anything that you might do wrong
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> where do i find the numbers for the patch?
<gnomefreak> or can i name it in 00list as 91_replytolist-patch
<asac> its just 91_replytolist
<asac> as the name MINUS the dpatch
<asac> extension
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> its building we will see what happens when done :)
<gnomefreak> now my gnome-terminal scrolling break :( why would i think it would work
<asac> breaks?
<asac> too short history buffers?
<gnomefreak> its not scrolling at all i have to pull it down
<asac> you mean mouse wheel or by alt+pgup/down ?
<asac> aeh shift-pgup/down
<asac> sorry
<gnomefreak> asac: not in irssi but in the terminal im building it the scroll bar isnt following the text. i have to slide it down
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> press return once
<asac> than it should follow again
<asac> you can adapt the behaviour in preferences -> scrolling
<asac> enable "on keystroke"
<asac> thats what I have
<gnomefreak> can i hit return during build?
<asac> sure
<asac> look what is set
<asac> maybe a keystroke is enough
<gnomefreak> enter fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> np
<asac> its actually good that it does not follow always
<gnomefreak> should i name edgys tb +mt also?
<asac> otherwise its hard to look if a certain thing worked the way you wanted
<gnomefreak> asac: true
<asac> hmmm i am unsure about the number
<asac> let me think a few minutes
<asac> lets append
<asac> +mt-<distribution>
<asac> +mt-edgy
<asac> +mt-feisty
<gnomefreak> so redo feistys?
<asac> as release name appear to increase alphabetically we don't need a number
<asac> no ... its important that people that upgrade from edgy to feisty will get feisties package
<asac> ok
<asac> yes
<asac> rebuild
<asac> sorry
<asac> bug take
<gnomefreak> can i kill it during build?
<asac> +mt.feisty
<asac> not a dash
<asac> as this might get confused
<gnomefreak> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no i don't have any ? about trademarks
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: but you asked mdz for clarification, right?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird (1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1+mt.feisty)
<asac> looks good i guess :)
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i fowarded our discussion to him
<asac> oh ... so we have a loop :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<asac> did I discuss this already with you?
<Admiral_Chicago> i did it wrong and ended up having to email his twice
<asac> or is there something I should do in order to fix confusion on this topic?
<asac> (within our team)
<gnomefreak> do you want me to leave you maintainer?
<asac> yeah ... maintainer doesn't change ... you add your name in changelog
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> this would make you appear in the changed-by field in launchpad
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> whats up with ubugtu
<asac> netsplits?
<asac> or live bug fixes?
<gnomefreak> not sure i know seveas did it the first time
<gnomefreak> he may be working on him
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, just noticed that now
<asac> ok ... just happened a few times in last our
<asac> hour
<gnomefreak> if it continues ill ping him about it
<asac> is that bot dedicated to our channel or is it a global one we have invited?
<gnomefreak> its all over the place
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i will try to improve wiki on the mozilla logos topic ... as soon as I have more concrete feedback from mozilla
<gnomefreak> its in 16 channels atm but some plugins work in some channels and dont work in others
<asac> ah ok
* gnomefreak gonna grab lunch while i wait for this to finish
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, I fixed one of the pages two days ago, hopefully I can get more done over the weekend
<hjmf> asac: off-topic; I've just seen dfarning's email about tags prefix, so I'm going ahead with it
<hjmf> but when I try to set mt-needreport tag launchpad asks:
<gnomefreak> if you want to define it
<gnomefreak> ?
<hjmf> The tag "mt-needreport" hasn't yet been used by firefox (Ubuntu) before. Is this a new tag?
<asac> we should definitly migrate existing tags as soon as we have registered
<asac> go ahead
<hjmf> k
<asac> and maybe migrate current ones :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: yes should do it
<hjmf> k, I'm starting now :)
<asac> wonderful ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, there seem to be a lot of crash reports related to kernel_vsync() or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> __kernel_vsyscall()
<Admiral_Chicago> would it be feasible to create a meta report and mark those as dupes?
<Admiral_Chicago> same thing for firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()
<crimsun> that's a red herring
<asac> there is nothing we can know from that
<asac> they might be completely unrelated ... just having __kernel_vsyscall on top means nothing
<asac> same for raise
<asac> all crashes should go through raise
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird (1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10+mt.edgy) seems a bit redundant?
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu0.6.10
<gnomefreak> 6.10 ==edgy
<asac> oh
<asac> apparently they do it that way ... whats the feisty version you build now?
<gnomefreak> +mt.feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: can you show me how to look trace a crash report
<Admiral_Chicago> in ~ an hour, it's lunch time here
<asac> its difficult and there is no such thing like a general rule that can be used for all
<asac> better ... we can go through existing ones you want to triage and I can tell how I would interpret them
<asac> one just needs experience
<asac> just ping me when you are back
<gnomefreak> should i name feistys the same way with +mt at end?
<asac> gnomefreak: no i mean the full version
<asac> 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10+mt.edgy ... that is edgy
<asac> how does it look for feisty?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird (1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1+mt.feisty)
<asac> ah .... ok
<asac> then we can drop .feisty as well as .edgy again
<asac> sorry
<asac> but take care that you base you edgy build on
<asac> 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10
<asac> and not on 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1
<asac> :)
<asac> i am so sorry
<gnomefreak> so just add +mt to the end of them
<asac> yes ... like we started :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ... now i am qa team member too :) ... what will be next?
<gnomefreak> :)
<hjmf> oh, how boring is to add those many mt- prefixes :S
<asac> maybe write a script :)
<asac> how many already have tags?
<asac> lots?
<hjmf> wget | sed | lynx .... no thanks not that many tags
<hjmf> less than 40 ?
* asac wonders what mt-needinfo is for :)
<hjmf> just less than ten minutes or so, but it is boring!!!!
<hjmf> lol
<hjmf> mt-needinfo - we need additional information before proceeding with bug evaluation.
<hjmf> from the user I guess
<asac> yeah ... but thats quite redundant ... isn't it?
<asac> i mean ... it does not help bug triage :)
<asac> because all bugs that are in "need info" need some info ;)
<hjmf> state needsinfo / tag needsinfo; yep a bit redundat
<asac> maybe it is ment to be a catchall tag, like mt-really-tricky-we-dont-know-how-to-proceed-or-what-info-we-need
<hjmf> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: is that all you are doing?
<hjmf> atm yes
<Admiral_Chicago> let me know if you start doing something else, i'm deleting these emails straight then
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: did you take a look at the headers?
<asac> you can filter bugs which you are no asignee on
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: link please, lunch now
<Admiral_Chicago> but yes, will do
<asac> X-Launchpad-Bug: distribution=ubuntu; sourcepackage=firefox; component=main;
<asac>         status=Needs Info; importance=Undecided; assignee=mozillateam;
<asac> thats the relevant header
<asac> for bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i misread that.
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> building 2 packages at same time will make them both slower right?
<gnomefreak> its not working on tb 2.0 :(
* hjmf has migrated all needinfo, retrace, and traced tags to mt-*
<hjmf> I've ended with semi-automatic script ;)
<hjmf> afk for a while
<Admiral_Chicago> okay hjmf, no more bug work from you
<Admiral_Chicago> just kidding, go nuts if you want
<gnomefreak> damn dont say that ;)
<gnomefreak> 52 out of 53 emails are from him
<gnomefreak> and it goes to 2 emails (think i need to fix that
<Admiral_Chicago> although, I have been going rampages myself as of late.
* gnomefreak starts to wonder what i hav eto do to get it to work on tb 2.0
<gnomefreak> thats true too
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to do with TBL
<Admiral_Chicago> TB?*
<gnomefreak> i am building edgys and feistys tb with the reply to list patch but i use tb 2.0 and installing the .xpi let me ad buttons but doesnt work
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see.
<dfarning> Hey guys any experts in pulling out information from .debs out there
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> should beable to open it with archive manager and unpack it might have to unpack the data.tar and the control.tar
<gnomefreak> the files should be in there
<dfarning> I am a bit embarassed to admit this, but since I after switched from fedora to ubuntu i use synaptic too much
<gnomefreak> lol
<dfarning> What I am woking on is how to pull information about which packages are installed via the cl
<gnomefreak> i use it for removeing kernels mainly rest is terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: second
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: i think this is what you want to do, correct me if i'm wrong
<dfarning> I am working on getting apport to extract information such "which flash is intalled and which version" so that the information will automatically be attached to issues
<Admiral_Chicago> http://pastebin.ca/357529 << dfarning is that what you want?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l
<dfarning> ok thanks. I will look that stuff over and post what I got for your feedback
<Admiral_Chicago> yup. gnomefreak  is correct   To list packages related to the editor vi(1): dpkg -l '*vi*'
<Admiral_Chicago> from the man page of dpkg
<gnomefreak> yeah its just dpkg -l vi
<gnomefreak> or vim since vi opens vim
<dfarning> dpkg, apt-catch, apt-get, aptitude.... at least I could get my head wrapped around rpm:)
<gnomefreak> apt-cache has a bunch of them
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been reading a unix book lately, very useful
<gnomefreak> like apt-cache show vim
<Admiral_Chicago> that's a very useful one.
<dfarning> which book
* gnomefreak doesnt use dpkg -l often
<Admiral_Chicago> Unix User's Handbook, second edition
<dfarning> i'll look at it
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a good 1500 pages
<gnomefreak> ubuntu book should have most of what you need :)
<dfarning> Admiral_Chicago, btw thanks for the bug spam last night;)
<Admiral_Chicago> just returning the favor dfarning
<gnomefreak> it was hjm^f's turn today
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm always tempeted to buy it at the store. i know it's online but I like books best
<gnomefreak> mako will be giving them away in NYC at uubuntucon(sp)
<gnomefreak> and signing them
<dfarning> Wisconsin to NY long way to go to get a book
<Admiral_Chicago> i read that on the planet.
<dfarning> I do want to try to get to the dev conference that spring
<gnomefreak> dfarning: agreed but its gonna be  big (talks,install feast, ect)
<Admiral_Chicago> btw how does one get *on* the planet. I read about people that just got membership and are on the planet and it makes me jealous :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i really want to make it out to Ubuntu Live
* gnomefreak wants to go to UDS this year but i doubt ill make it
<Admiral_Chicago> where is it this year?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you have to set up an ssh and configure it to use your blog
<gnomefreak> not sure yet
<gnomefreak> theres a wiki on setting up planet
<Admiral_Chicago> my network won't allow it, ssh is blocked on the school network.
<Admiral_Chicago> no no, we have a planet. i mean Planet Ubuntu
<dfarning> If we get Mozillateam going well enough maybe we can get sponsered;)
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: yes planet ubuntu is what i meant
<dfarning> Uds is in spain i this beginning of may
<gnomefreak> dfarning: iirc they sponser 1 person not a full team
* gnomefreak wont be driving to spain
<gnomefreak> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> really. hmm. oh spain, i want to go. /me will translate
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<dfarning> how did your package building session go the other day
<gnomefreak> dfarning: doing it now
<gnomefreak> again :)
<dfarning> great
<gnomefreak> ff is built i patched tb today and building them
* gnomefreak doesnt like the look of dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: format of `NEEDED libplc4.so' not recognized
<gnomefreak> 30+ times over different .so files
<dfarning> I want to learn enough packaging to submit good patches to asac for inclusion
<Admiral_Chicago> i would eventually like to be a MOTU
<gnomefreak> me too but ff and tb are in main :(
<dfarning> me too, but I also think my plate is full enough
<gnomefreak> shouldnt it have built the source package :(
<gnomefreak> the .debs .diff .dsc .changes are built but no source tar was built
<dfarning> gnomefreak, sorry I have no idea how .deb packaging works.
<gnomefreak> asac: is this bad? dpkg-buildpackage: binary and diff upload (original source NOT included)
<Admiral_Chicago> see you gents i n a bit, I have class now then helping a Kubuntu user with an apt problme
<Admiral_Chicago> have to make it over to his place but that's alrigh
<dfarning> good luck with that
<Admiral_Chicago> it's an apt-get -f install fix i think
* gnomefreak will run edgys build and work out feistys later when asac is around i think
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<dfarning> sounds good I be listening in on how to do the build too
<dfarning> thanks
<dfarning> what is going wrong?
<gnomefreak> dfarning: edgys i think i found the issue but feisty didnt build source file :( so that cant be uploaded to ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> i get edgys build going
<gnomefreak> got
<dfarning> nice
<gnomefreak> starting over on the feisty build i think i know what happened see ya in a few hours :)
<dfarning> cu and thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: are you stuck?
<gnomefreak> asac: ill let you know later i think from running the buildpackage command screwed up the orig. source so im starting feisty over
<asac> what
<asac> no never
<gnomefreak> when i ran it 3 times
<asac> screws orig source up
<gnomefreak> asac: it failed to build the source
<asac> error message?
<asac> ->pastebin ?
<gnomefreak> dpkg-genchanges: not including original source code in upload
<gnomefreak> not that many lines
<asac> thats not a problem
<asac> thats fine
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: binary and diff upload (original source NOT included)
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats ok
<gnomefreak> shit
<asac> its because the orig.tar.gz already exists
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage guesses this by version
<asac> to force source inclusion you could pass -sa
<asac> but you don't want that
<asac> usually
<asac> other then for the first upload of a new upstream source package
<gnomefreak> well since i got ahead of myself and rm -rf builddir ill start over :(
<asac> ok
<asac> :)
<asac> will take some time
<gnomefreak> so dont use -sa?
<asac> no
<asac> only if its first upload
<gnomefreak> yeah thats ok i got edgy building now
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> doesn't matter if you don't upload to any auto processed archive anyway
<asac> if you want to use dupload or dput for upload to your ftp server
<asac> then it would help
<asac> they upload files mentioned in .changes
* dfarning pretending to follow along this time
<gnomefreak> nah i got used to nautilus to upload to my ftp
<asac> hehe
<asac> but you might miss files
<asac> dupload is at least worth a look
<gnomefreak> is ther a page on it or shoul di just read the man
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think as you know what dpkg-buildpackage basically does man is more helpful to read about specific features
<asac> aka switches
<asac> otherwise -> debian new maintainer guide
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> if all goes well i should have them both for you in morning :)
<asac> ok ... will dive into something else for another :) ping me if you have anything
<gnomefreak> k will do
* gnomefreak off while these build
<omgponiezlol> Admiral_Chicago: remember to change FxNewVersion. no source compile
<dfarning> asac, are you about?
<asac> meeting
<dfarning> ahh let me know when you are done please. I have a few questions;)
<asac> sure ... might take some more minutes :)
<dfarning> asac, np I just joined to see what is happening
<asac> not much for mozillas:)
<gnomefreak> asac: is there going to be?
* gnomefreak already confused on the build process/maintainers thing from earlier
<dfarning> I just posted a blurb on apport  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport
<dfarning> anyone raising their hand to write a bash script to determine which flash is installed?
<gnomefreak> was i mistaken when i saw the part something about no more <somethingpackage> builds
<gnomefreak> ?
<dfarning> asac, Im off to see if I can follow the log of your build discussion with asac yesterday
<dfarning> s/asac/ gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> k any questions i should beable to answer if not he can :)
<dfarning> ty
<dfarning> bye
<gnomefreak> bye
<asac> so dfarning is off?
<asac> or just temporarily?
<gnomefreak> temporarily i think
<asac> ok ... back with throttled power :)
* gnomefreak getting ready to go to store. when they are done ill upload to my site and link you with the links. and should be ready for tomorrow for more fun work :) I enjoy this please give me more 
<gnomefreak> also i dont think i will be attaching the difs to the bug because it says its leaving the patches out of it but i will look at it.
* gnomefreak goes for shower
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you enjoy? building packages?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> or patching them and building afterwards
<asac> ?
<asac> great!
<gnomefreak> sick i know
<asac> no its good ... :)
<gnomefreak> patching isnt too bad
<asac> patching is simple ... preparing patches is the hard part :)
<gnomefreak> agreed :)
* gnomefreak leaves all preparing to you ill be glad to patcha nd build
<asac> but patching is one step in the right direction
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | The team is still under-construction. | [asac]  repackaged firefox uploaded to feisty
<gnomefreak> asac: you want orig. source uploaded?
<gnomefreak> im uploading edgy's build :)
<AlexLatchford> sending out an update?
<gnomefreak> tb update for edgy is being uploaded to my server
<AlexLatchford> aha nice, whats it contain?
<gnomefreak> asac: in about 30 minutes you can have edgys tb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Edgy/
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: the replyto patch
<AlexLatchford> nice, it going to be sent out to everyone?>
<gnomefreak> replytolist patch even
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yes he has to sync it to repos after he grabs it from my site
<gnomefreak> asac: it maybe a bit longer looks like the orig. tar is gonna be about 2 hours
<AlexLatchford> nice
<gnomefreak> i should have feisty's uploaded tonight some time.
* gnomefreak goes to store while this is uploading.
<asac> gnomefreak: anyone has upstream nighly for tb installed?
<asac> 2.0 ?
<asac> beta?
<gnomefreak> asac: im up-to-date 2.0
<gnomefreak> but no ubuntu build
<gnomefreak> if you need me to test something i can when i get home. just give me link to bug and what i need to do :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back in about an hour
<dfarning> asac, where is the debian/patches dir in firefox?
<asac> non exists
<asac> ;)
<asac> wait a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: getting the newest package now
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll test it and try to look at some of the bug reports
<dfarning> are all of the patchs inline? yikes
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i help read Bug #85447
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85447 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85447
<asac> dfarning: unfortunately yes ... for feisty+1 i will consolidate this
<asac> e.g. same layout for thunderbird and firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> does it have all the relevant stuff in it?
<asac> then I will add patchsystem
<asac> for now i have patches here:
<dfarning> ok
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/feisty/firefox-patches.2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1/
<asac> those accumulated are the same as diff.gz
<dfarning> got it
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: is the package already available?
<Admiral_Chicago> checking now
<Admiral_Chicago> my sources are updating
<Admiral_Chicago> slow network..
<asac> can we add links for packages we support to launchpad mozillateam page?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: ask dfarning, he runs that
<asac> dfarning: ^^^
<dfarning> checking
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-16
<dfarning> shoud be the forth link down on the lp page
<dfarning> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs/+packagebugs
<asac> dfarning: hmmm i don't come to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox hierarchy from there
<asac> i mean ... those are just quicksearches for bugs ... but no links to the main page of the package
<dfarning> i have not found out how to link directly yet
<dfarning> we could list each package manually on the lp
<asac> yeah ... but on our home page it should be pretty easy :)
<dfarning> i'll take that hint;)
<dfarning> on my todo
<asac> ty
<asac> but maybe it should be something that is automatically shown by lp ?
<dfarning> we have already been hammering the lp team with enough requests for this week;)
<asac> i still don't get it why we need a subteam mozilla-bugs
<asac> whats the difference other than more maintenance overhead :)
<asac> can you setup a list on what requests we have submitted and that are pending?
<asac> would help a lot not to submit duplicates :)
<dfarning> in order to make the -bugs mailing list work
<asac> ok ... and on what purpose do we assign bugs to that team?
<asac> to allow opt-out from bugmail?
<dfarning> we want -bugs subscribbed to bugs so bug spam is directed to the mailing list rather then mt members
<asac> hehe bug spam :)
<dfarning> right
<dfarning> also the bugbot in irc is a member of -bugs
<asac> hmmm ... am i subscribed already?
<asac> i can't remember :)
<asac> otherwise I won't be subscribed to bugs anymore :/
<dfarning> I don't think so but...
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: you are just on mt, not -bugs
<asac> k
<dfarning> I am still trying to unsubscribe mt from the bugs
<asac> where are links to our mailing lists?
<dfarning> that is what AlexLatchford  was asking about this morning
<dfarning> checking
<dfarning> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam under contacts
<asac> dfarning: ... but no word about -bugs :)
<dfarning> i will add -bugs
<asac> :)
<asac> ok subscribed ... will i receive duplicates for now?
<dfarning> evolution is filtering out my dups;)
<asac> i think my mail setup does that too ... but depends on how mails are send
<dfarning> asac, what is our agreement with mozilla on patching fx?
<Admiral_Chicago> afk people. let me know if you need anything
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, i edited wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Admiral_Chicago> should clear up some issues people were telling me about
<asac> dfarning: we currently ship it with original branding
<asac> we submit patches for approval
<asac> they review with high priority ... at least i hope so :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe that page should be split in pieces?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: how can I make it better? i mean what pieces specifically
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe move specific install approaches to separate page each and just outline existing methods on main page?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, I saw that, maybe I'll print it out and hack on paper
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to return to my homework though
<Admiral_Chicago> i do work offline sometimes.
<asac> good for your eyes :)
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, my eyes are terrible. I'm at my desk but reading at a book and not looking at the screen
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Edgy/ its done uploading
<gnomefreak> uploading feistys atm
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, latest fx isn't in feisty yet
<asac> not yet built
<asac> :)
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> latest fx? you mean 2.0.0.1?
<gnomefreak> oh been there done that
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> should be built for i386 too soon i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: should i mark the bug as fix released after done uploading feistys patched tb?
<gnomefreak> asac: didnt i build that yesterday?
<asac> gnomefreak: ... we don't fix it :)
<asac> you can mark it as fix committed
<gnomefreak> ah ok who fixes it than?
<asac> we don't upload to feisty with new patches
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> these are packages for our convenience atm
<asac> until thinks with mozilla have worked out
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> aka patch approval process is running
<asac> s/think/thing/
<gnomefreak> you have to ok all patches with mozilla?
<asac> i don't think that this will be an issue in the long run
<gnomefreak> ok but edgys can still be uploaded (after checking with mozilla)?
<asac> will work out quite well once we have reviewed our current patches
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> on security updates, we update edgy, of course
<gnomefreak> asac: the replytolist patch for edgy's tb
<asac> no ... new features are for new relesaes
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> but that has nothing to do with mozilla, but rather sane release policy
<asac> you just cannot update features if you want to maintain huge software collection in a stable fashion
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i know i figured atleast backport this to edgy (many people are looking for this fix)
<gnomefreak> including AlexLatchford
<asac> yeah we can release it from an mozillateam repository
<gnomefreak> oh your repo is gonna be the latest/greatest patches features we cant release to archive.u.c
<asac> gnomefreak: we can do that ...but maybe we have to build firefox with unoffical branding for that repository. mozilla.org does the same for nightlies, so it is fair imo.
<gnomefreak> agreed
<Admiral_Chicago> can we chose one that doesn't suck (blue globe is terrible)
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i don't want to setup a repo to upload arbitrary improvements to. But if there is demand it can be included.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like a testing repository so we can mark bugs as fix release
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: the one we have is fine :) i have  ablack ff logo but shhhh
<Admiral_Chicago> black? i use the original Fk logo
<Admiral_Chicago> Fx*
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: release to a testing repository is fix committed for us i would say
<asac> released is only when uploaded to main
<asac> reasonable?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh right, i thought commit was main, release was fixed in testing
<asac> release and rejected are final states (as far as I understood) ... commit is available for testing/preview
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll check on Bugs wiki
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> if you have another patch handy to build i can run it over night
<asac> hey ... you could replace the included tarball in archives directory with original upstream tarball and see what happens :)
<Admiral_Chicago> bear with my paste..
<Admiral_Chicago> #
<Admiral_Chicago> nah, pastebin
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> i386 is built
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> thats a bit over my head i think
<Admiral_Chicago> http://pastebin.ca/357976
<asac> yep
<asac> 'that a fix was uploaded' ... refers to main
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> oh hell i can do that
<asac> gnomefreak: you want to?
<gnomefreak> and rebuild it and hope it doesnt break it ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: sure
<asac> ok:
<asac> in changelog ... choose new upstream version
<asac> as this will be a new orig.tar.gz
<asac> what is the current version ?
<gnomefreak> of what tb?
<asac> j
<asac> y
<asac> 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1+mt
<gnomefreak> you want this with tb or ff
<asac> tb
<asac> firefox is already migrated :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> yes thats tb version
<asac> you can take
<asac> 1.5.0.9+1-0ubuntu0+mt for the version :)
<gnomefreak> what do i rename it to?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> no need to play with rules or control right?
<asac> not atm
<asac> ok
<asac> 1. adapt version (done)
<asac> 2. replace tarball inside archives/ dir
<asac> 3. tar the archives dir up
<asac> -> new orig.tar.gz ... look at how the directory layout is in current orig.tar.gz
<asac> then you just need to replace the proper filename of the original tar.bz2 you placed inside the archives dir
<asac> in debian/rules
<asac> that should at least allow you to build
<asac> ad 2. ... replace the tar.bz2 file in archives/ with the original upstream tar.bz2 from ftp.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> ok ill give it a shot. and this is for tb 1.5newest not 2.0 right
<asac> yes
<asac> 1.5.0.9
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> or was it 10 already?
<asac> hmm
<asac> latest available
<asac> :)
<asac> same as in archives/ directory
<asac> i would say
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> maybe you get something done... might brake branding here and there ... but maybe it will just build and we can look on what is broken then :)
<asac> good luck ... have to go to bed soon :)
<gnomefreak> k ill give it a shot. the archive dir only has a tar in it
<asac> yes ... replace that
<asac> adapt filename of that in debian/rules
<asac> but remember to retar orig.tar.gz
<asac> with the new upstreamversion
<asac> 1.5.0.9+1
<asac> in its name
<asac> so ... mozilla-thunderbird_1.5.0.9.orig.tar.gz i guess
<asac> so ... mozilla-thunderbird_1.5.0.9+1.orig.tar.gz i guess
<asac> of course
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> here is feistys tb you wanted give it a while to finish uploading http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Feisty/
<asac> ok will do tomorrow .. have bookmarked
<asac> cu ... thx :)
* jhnjwng confused with gnome theme and firefox theme in bug#32233, he need to go to sleep.
<Admiral_Chicago> newest Fx has been put on the repos
<Admiral_Chicago> installing it now
<AlexLatchford> which repos?
<Admiral_Chicago> feisty
<AlexLatchford> oh ok
<AlexLatchford> whats Feisty like>
<AlexLatchford> stable?
<Admiral_Chicago> 2.0.0.2 i think. should have a bug fix to one that I have
<Admiral_Chicago> pretty stable, a lot more stable than Edgy testing was
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<Admiral_Chicago> I have four bugs but they are all reported
<AlexLatchford> I am thinking about making the update at Herd4 or 5
<Admiral_Chicago> 2 related to X, one to desktop icons, one related to screen resolution.
<AlexLatchford> really want to try out the new network Manager
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<Admiral_Chicago> oh and one related to Fx, but that was upstream
<AlexLatchford> aha ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't use GNOME so I'm not sure
<Admiral_Chicago> there is some really cool stuff in Feisty
* Admiral_Chicago makes a note to check with Marketing
<Admiral_Chicago> the Herd 4 page should be done by now
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways, don't you have class ever?
<dfarning> Admiral_Chicago,  speaking of class. don't you sleep?
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: reading.
<Admiral_Chicago> I have a test tomorrow, have to read up on the Qur'an
<dfarning> enjoy, I am going back to bed.  Just got up for a snack;)
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: i wish I could go to bed. I have another 40 pages.
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<dfarning> ouch good luck
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not intense, just tedious. well see ya around
<AlexLatchford> lol I go to class Freddy, but its normally when you are asleep
<AlexLatchford> I have a few mornings and afternoons off a week though, only have 1 day where I have to go in for all lessons
<Admiral_Chicago> ah well my classes are usually 16 UTC - 23 UTC
<Admiral_Chicago> man I got lucky Alex, one class on Tuesdays and Thursday at 2 - 3.30 PM
<Admiral_Chicago> slept all morning, almost missed lunch
<Admiral_Chicago> have you seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4
<Admiral_Chicago> i really like the migration stuff
<asac> hi
<asac> you had problems with the new build so far?
<dfarning> morning all
<gnomefreak> morning ill be around (on phone with irs
<dfarning> phone with irs? sounds like a lot of time on hold
<gnomefreak> btw asac there is no 1.5.0.10 release. the latest is 1.5.0.9
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> yep
<asac> will be out soonish
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: can you give me your url please?
<asac> once more
<asac> :(
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
<gnomefreak> pick a file you want from ther
<gnomefreak> why cant a talk to a frigging person :(
<asac> dunno ... pulling
<gnomefreak> i foresee this being an all day afair :(
<asac> gnomefreak: oh
<asac> edgy-security
<asac> hmm
<asac> thing it should be edgy :)
<asac> but doesn't matter for now
<gnomefreak> asac: what?
<gnomefreak> what should be in edgy-security?
<asac> ah
<asac> in changelog
<asac> first line
<asac> you use edgy-security as target distribution
<asac> which should be edgy i guess
<asac> as this is not a security upload
<gnomefreak> ah oops :( can be changed
<asac> can keep it now
<asac> i won't upload the .changes file anyway ... so nobody can just reupload to official archive
<asac> so it doesn't matter if I don't get things wrong
<gnomefreak> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> have a good day everyone!
<gnomefreak> you too
* Admiral_Chicago tries to be positive on ~3 hrs of sleep
<dfarning> asac, where was the link to fx patches? I lost it
<gnomefreak> do we have patches ready for implmenting into either?
* gnomefreak wonders if i can do the same thing with tb 2.0 that i was gonna do with 1.5.0.10
<gnomefreak> that way at the very least i have .debs for it
<gnomefreak> asac: is that even worth a try? this way i can build -snapshot .debs (including patches like the replytolist one) mainly for my own personal use since i love tb 2.0
<asac> gnomefreak: I guess patches will not apply
<gnomefreak> oh :(
<asac> gnomefreak: but try :)
<gnomefreak> i will try if you need something more pressing let me know
* asac gone for a while
* gnomefreak too
<gnomefreak> asac: it looks like only patch 91_fontsfix_359763 will stick. it failed on everyother patch including the one i wanted in there. :( oh well worth a shot
<gnomefreak> looking in the tb archive to see if it was added or not
* gnomefreak testing the tb builds i did yesterday
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look like it was included in the tb build. (the replytolist patch) atleast for feistys build
<gnomefreak> ok oops forgot to install the .xpi ;)
<gnomefreak> i just uploaded the .xpi to my thunderbird feisty and edgy folders
<poningru> asac: I had couple of other ideas for mozteam
* gnomefreak has a few too but :X
<poningru> like having a peter6 like posts in ubuntu forums for all the moz packages
<gnomefreak> peter6?
<poningru> its a well known guy in mozzine forums
<asac> poningru: peter6?
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=23
<poningru> take a look at the posts created by peter6
<poningru> we can provide a .deb for testers
<poningru> or a repo
<asac> poningru: ah ... ok you want automated rc builds somewhere
<asac> hmm
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> I just dont have the proc power for such a project
<gnomefreak> what packages do you want us to put in a forum? me confused
<poningru> gnomefreak: like latest builds of firefox
<poningru> firefox gp
<poningru> and mf
<asac> gnomefreak: he wants that we upload weekly builds to my people.ubuntu.com repo for instance
<poningru> right
<gnomefreak> are we doing weekly builds?
<asac> not yet
<gnomefreak> :)
<poningru> yeah I didnt know that either
<poningru> but doing that for all moz packages
<asac> we just have tbird and ff for now
<poningru> :(
<asac> the main problem i see is that I don't have all archs here
<poningru> what are we missing?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have 386 for all your needs
<poningru> lol
<gnomefreak> edgy+fesity
<poningru> gnomefreak: I dont think he is missing that ;)
<gnomefreak> poningru: he has 64
<asac> yeah ... but as soon as you (gnomefreak) contribute, I would need to setup a real upload queue with gpg check and all
<poningru> oh...
<asac> which of course needs some time to setup :)
<poningru> asac: or you know provide you with a account on the ssh capable box
<gnomefreak> asac: well i am fairly comfortable with contributing when you are ready :)
<asac> poningru: can you be here on monday?
<asac> 2000 UTC?
<poningru> yes sir
<gnomefreak> poningru: 3pm for you :)
<asac> we have a meeting then ... maybe you can put this on the agenda
<poningru> uh... wait what?
<poningru> crap
<poningru> no I cant
<asac> i will think about  how much work it would be for me to set things up
<poningru> oh wait yes I can
<asac> :)
* poningru is an idiot
<poningru> I will be like 5 mins late
<poningru> but is cool
<poningru> my class gets out then
<gnomefreak> add it to agenda and we will wait for you on that agenda point
<poningru> awesome
<asac> great ... can't promiss that we will get started with weekly builds in the next 2 weeks ... but at some point we should definitly have some
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> also I wanna decrease the release time of firefox security point releases
<gnomefreak> asac: are the patches made per version of package? like the replytolist.dpatch is only for tb versions 1.5*?
<asac> mostly yes ... some might still apply cleanly on 2.0 branch ... but some might not
<gnomefreak> poningru: seeing as we didnt have a maintainer until a week or 2 ago poningru it should get closer together
<gnomefreak> 2-3 maybe
<asac> poningru: i have to work with pitti on improving responsiveness with security builds
<poningru> asac: let me know what I can do to help
<asac> poningru: what is your feature-set?
<poningru> what do you mean?
<poningru> my featureset?
<asac> yeah :) ... what can you do and what not :) ... what do you want to learn, what not :)
<poningru> oh hehe
<gnomefreak> i guess i can build the snapshots without the patches :(
<poningru> um... not much really, I am not really that good of a coder
<poningru> but I can do patching, testing etc.
<gnomefreak> poningru: patching? as in repackage with the patch added?
<poningru> I dont know the moz codebase as much as I would like to
<poningru> gnomefreak: :p
<poningru> yeah I know... trivial
<gnomefreak> not really
<asac> poningru: .... so you can do basic packaging work?
<asac> poningru:
<poningru> yeah learning that right now
<poningru> would love to
<gnomefreak> hint that all goes towards the decreased point releases
<asac> poningru: thats fine ... i think there are plenty of things to do :) ... but most importantly we need more people that lurk on bug mail and care for those that lack information :)
<asac> its best to start working on need info issues ... in that way one gets a good overview on what bugs exist and what symptoms they have
<asac> later one can help out in screening newly posted bugs and working to ensure that a bug getse properly processed upstream
* gnomefreak will be doing bug day either sat. or sun.
<gnomefreak> is it safe to remove all ubuntu patches and build it?
<asac> no :)
* gnomefreak read a few patches and didnt see anything to easily change :(
<asac> it might be safe to drop all patches that do not effect a Makefile.in or configure.in
<gnomefreak> makefile patch wasnt allowed
<asac> but that is quite a shot in the dark :)
<poningru> makefile?
<asac> what?
<poningru> what happened to mozconfig?
<asac> does not exist :)
<poningru> waah
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see if i still have the errros.
<asac> i plan to consolidate packages post feisty
<asac> then I will use mozconfig
<gnomefreak> poningru: all ubuntu packages need a make file or they wont be allowed in ubuntu
<poningru> 0.0
<asac> for now configure switches are carefully selected :)
<poningru> ok did not know that
<poningru> eek
* poningru is scared now
<asac> poningru: what is the source of scaryness?
* poningru shrugs
<asac> :)
<poningru> has never tried building any moz packages without mozconfig
<asac> poningru: ... its pretty much the same
<asac> in debian/rules
<gnomefreak> 50_arch_mips_Makefile_fix not applied to ./ .   was not gonna be applied and killed the build
<poningru> ah
<asac> configure is invoked with all the options
<asac> that make -f client.mk would use
<asac> gnomefreak: you can drop all mips/arm/m68k patches
<asac> those are for architectures we don't have in ubuntu
<poningru> ah gotcha
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/359237 were all the ones i had to remove
<gnomefreak> the only one that would build was a font patch
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> 91_fontsfix_359763
<asac> all failed?
<gnomefreak> asac: didnt ask it :(
<asac> the output in pastbin is not a fail
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i can paste the failures if you like
<asac> no ... if you say they failed
<asac> then you are right
<gnomefreak> applying patch 10_pangoxft_linkage to ./ ... failed.
<asac> gnomefreak: what did you try? which upstreawm version?
<gnomefreak> 2.0b2
<asac> just the font patch applied?
<gnomefreak> but it would fail 1 or 2 than i would remove them run it again failed another few and did that until all patches were gone
<asac> hmm
<asac> did you edit 00list
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> thats the only one i didnt get an fail notice on i didnt try to build it after that
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> removed patch than deleted it from 00list
<asac> yeah ... then you are probably out of luck
<asac> 70_single_typeaheadfind_package
<asac> is needed
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> without that the typehaeadpackage will be messed up
<gnomefreak> will try again to make sure :)
<asac> otherwise ... will do it eventually ... but takes some time:)
<gnomefreak> and it wouldnt let me name it bleh0ubuntu1+mt becasue of the ubuntu so i figured i wouod use dfsg
<asac> hmm
<asac> version would be 1.99+2.0b-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> it said something about the maintainer didnt have a ubuntu address
<asac> did you add yourself as maintainer?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> or just in changelog?
<gnomefreak> changelog
<asac> what did you do?
<asac> took 1.5.0.9 package ... replaced upstream tarball ... changed changelog ... and what else?
<gnomefreak> just added my the stuff to changelog and rules
<gnomefreak> left control alone
<asac> paste your chlog
<asac> entry
<gnomefreak> dont have it anymore :( since the patches wouldnt apply but im gonna redo it in a few monutes
<asac> yeah ... probably just apt-get source
<asac> replace upstream tarball
<asac> change name of tarball in debian/rules
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> tar up new orig :)
<asac> use version as above
<gnomefreak> no +mt?
<asac> ah ... yeah use ... 1.99+2.0b-0ubuntu0+mt1
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> and remove patches as they fail?
<asac> just remove from 00list
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ok ... unavail for a few hours again :)
<gnomefreak> keep maintainer feild with you
<gnomefreak> have fun ill let you know how it goes later
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address.   is the error i get with 0ubuntu0+mt1
<gnomefreak> asac: thats the error i get with your email in control.
* gnomefreak goes away for a while.
<dfarning> poningru, don't belive I have met you;)
<dfarning> asac, ping
<gnomefreak> @schedule
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<dfarning> @schedule
<gnomefreak> the plugin is disabled in here
<dfarning> just wondering what it did;)
<dfarning> hows the build going
<gnomefreak> im stuck. im working on the beta thunderbird and the versioning is clashing with asac's email as maintainer
<dfarning>  some thing new to learn;)
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<gnomefreak> ok just pinged the guy i need
<gnomefreak> i can change the package version but i kind of like the 0ubuntu0+mt setup as it is
<dfarning> is the -mt portfix a permanent thing or just for testing
<dfarning> postfix
<gnomefreak> not sure im thinking permanent but would have to ask asac  on that
<dfarning> ok
<gnomefreak> wiki is slow as crap today :(
<gnomefreak> agenda == https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings please add to agenda with anything that needs to be discussed
* dfarning was going to start working on agenda items
<dfarning> but i'll wait til you are done working on the page
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | The team is still under-construction. | [asac]  repackaged firefox uploaded to feisty | Next meeting will be Feb. 19 2007 at 20:00UTC in #ubuntu-meeting.
<gnomefreak> dfarning: i should be out of it
<dfarning> ok thanks
<dfarning> also going to work on the todo page
<gnomefreak> cool
<dfarning> going to add external contacts section
<gnomefreak> i thin kwe have one already just not sure wher eit is
<gnomefreak> poningru: whats your LP ID?
<dfarning> so we know who is talking to who
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<dfarning> it is poningru i looked him up a few hours aga;)
<gnomefreak> ah ok i had it but couldnt remember it
<dfarning> i think several of us spamed mdz with trademark question a few days ago
<dfarning> opps
* gnomefreak hasnt touched that subject. i know better
<dfarning> gnomefreak sticks to safe stuff like packaging the most popular application in the distro:)
<gnomefreak> yep :) it works for me. i got the 2 thunderbird builds set so the replytolist works :)
<dfarning> thank goodness we have asac to herd us. I was starting to worry;(
<gnomefreak> ok fixed a link on the todo page
<dfarning> ty
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<dfarning> I am subscribe to all of the wiki pages so i can follow changes
* gnomefreak used to be subscibed to alot of them i just gotten to ignore them in email :(
<dfarning> I have asked Helio if he would be interest in maintaining our bughelper stuff
<gnomefreak> has our changes been uploaded to bughelper or just on you local bughelper
<dfarning> I have not yet committed our cluefile.
<dfarning> I will do so. to figure out bzr if nothing else
* gnomefreak thinks we should have instructions on what bughelp can do for us once the uploads are in.
<dfarning> what do you mean
<gnomefreak> a wiki on how to use bughelper for best results when it comes to mozilla bugs
<dfarning> ok Ill add that to my todo list
<dfarning> the really cool thing is the ability to scan for strings in attachment
<gnomefreak> :)
<dfarning> will help to find related crashes--after they are retraced
<gnomefreak> what firefox release did you upload to feisty asac ?
<gnomefreak> nvm seems to be 2.0.0.1+1-1 :)
<gnomefreak> wth is wrong with linking
<dfarning> on the wiki?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<dfarning> what problems are you having
<gnomefreak> found a dead link and im trying to fix it no matter how i do it it shows up as the full link. here ill show you page let me save it
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<gnomefreak> the last section
<gnomefreak> i tried  with [bleh]  and {{{  }}}
<dfarning> checking
<gnomefreak> here is the linking page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugProcedures will make it show as link but its wrong link
<dfarning> [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures BugProcedures]  seem to work
<gnomefreak> hm tried that
<dfarning> it worked for me in preview
<gnomefreak> its not showing up right here
<gnomefreak> Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures BugProcedures for an Introduction
<gnomefreak> is how i see it
<dfarning> try view the page now
<dfarning> your lock times out so i save the change
<dfarning> looks right here
<gnomefreak> now it looks right. maybe it is my lock
<gnomefreak> ty
<dfarning> could be the wiki save really sloooowly
<dfarning> yw
<gnomefreak> asac: the new version of ff in feisty only had trademark changes?
<asac> gnomefreak: the version in feisty is a repackaged package ... i worked hard to have nothing changed though :)
<asac> anyone read bugmail today? are there new bugs introduced by this upload?
<gnomefreak> well we have changes from what one reporter says
<gnomefreak> i have atleast one
<asac> let me know
<asac> what has changed?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/85587
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85587 in firefox "[feisty]  Back/Forward buttons cease to work" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> bunch of crashes too but havent looked at what version yet
<asac> can you reproduce?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> can you purge firefox ... and install from feisty
<asac> and see what happends?
<Admiral_Chicago> can't reproduce either
<gnomefreak> i tried it earlier before i commented on it
<asac> yeah ... but you used your build?
<asac> that might make a difference as the current package has been build on autobuilders
<gnomefreak> ah ok ill try in a bit
<gnomefreak> working through these crash reports with no info :(
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minute
<asac> sure :)
<gnomefreak> im about to lose everything too
<asac> hah?
* Admiral_Chicago is gone for the weekend.
<Admiral_Chicago> talk to you all tomorrow
<dfarning> have a good weekend
<Admiral_Chicago> you too.
<asac> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be back sometime tomorrow but I'm going to be out and about
<gnomefreak> the hell do they do that stupid shit
<gnomefreak> in an hour or so i will beable to test it
<Admiral_Chicago> good work gnomefreak. blew up my inbox but that's okay
<gnomefreak> now everything is fucking crashing including hald and gdm and there are about 20 total
<gnomefreak> im still getting crashes
<gnomefreak> xorg
<gnomefreak> *warning* DONT EVER REMOVE --PURGE FIREFOX WHILE ON GNOME
<gnomefreak> ty Admiral_Chicago more to come i crashed before i could finish
<gnomefreak> what is the agenda page?
<gnomefreak> i have no browser installed atm since removing firefox take all other gecko browsers
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes, that info is on wiki.ubuntu.com/firefoxnewversion
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | The team is still under-construction. | [asac]  repackaged firefox uploaded to feisty | Next meeting will be Feb. 19 2007 at 20:00UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. | The agenda for the meeting is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings.
<Admiral_Chicago> Warning: If you use this guide, do not remove the Ubuntu version of Firefox. Doing so will break the following packages: Yelp (help viewer), Epiphany, Gnome-app-install (Add Applications), Liferea, Blam and any application requiring the Gecko rendering engine.
<gnomefreak> when was that changed?
<gnomefreak> it used to only be 3-4 packages
<gnomefreak> dont forget ekiga gnome-desktop-enviornment and so on
<Admiral_Chicago> that info has been around, I cleaned up that page several wonts ago
<Admiral_Chicago> months*
<gnomefreak> gnome-core
<dfarning> just a couple of the important ones;(
<gnomefreak> doesnt understand why they have ff as a depend when ubuntu-desktop has it
<gnomefreak> hint removing ff should not make X and gnome crash EVER
* dfarning adding check dependancies to todo list
<gnomefreak> dfarning: apt-cache policy show :)
<gnomefreak> but they are mostlike reverse depends
<gnomefreak> what was the bug number?
<gnomefreak> ah i got it :)
<dfarning> I meant add why are they depends
<gnomefreak> asac: unable to reproduce
<dfarning> do you guys have any stuff you would like me to do or followup on this weekend?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd say take a break and relax, after last weekend I am going to be a vegetable
* dfarning off to enjoy my friday night
* asac off till tomorrow
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-17
* gnomefreak off for a while most likely until morning. sorry for the email flood :)
<poningru> ...
<poningru> rheeeeeeeeet
<jhnjwng> hello
<jhnjwng> bug #74576
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "crash [@nsWindowWatcher::OpenWindowJSInternal]  [@nsContentTreeOwner::ShowAsModal] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<jhnjwng> why is it  still in status of "Needs info"?
<poningru> ...
<AlexLatchford> *Yawns*
<poningru> rheeeeeeeeeet
<gnomefreak> is Html Validator 0.8.3.4 in the repos
<gnomefreak> asac: did we push an update to edgys firefox into repos?
<gnomefreak> ok what time was agreed on? I keep seeing it get moved around. maybe we should start on the 26th instead of this monday? I need to contact him to set it up would like to do it before our spot gets taken (if we have a spot)
<gnomefreak> do we have a tag for reading crash reports?
<asac> mt-traced I guess ... maybe we should use mt-hasreport instead
* asac is just here for a few minutes today ... have a heavy hangover :)
<gnomefreak> i have a few they ran dbg on it and got backtrace but couldnt find a tag to have someone read the backtrace
<gnomefreak> we can worry about it monday :)
<asac> yep ... I actually i used the traced tag when there was a valid trace/backport with symbols included
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed  down to 25 :) it was at around 80-90ish iirc. taking break for a bit. sorry again for email flood
* gnomefreak goes away for a while.
<asac> good work :)
<asac> are they all tagged?
<asac> can you please tag as mt-needtestcase and mt-needtester too.
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i will as soon as im up to date on what they are ;)
<asac> so you are at need summary / description stage?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> im trying to get info from them to start with
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: I went ahead and asked nixternal to put it on the Fridge
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: ty i couldnt find him when i was around
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: what time/date is it set for and has everyone agreed on it?
<asac> on the fridge?
<gnomefreak> i saw alot of changes to times so i got confused
<asac> i don't know ... bug 2130 ... is pretty hard here :9
<Ubugtu> Bug 2130 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/2130 is private
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: 21.30 UTC. I figured half a day is enough time to disagrre with it
<asac> oops
<asac> 2130
<asac> :)
<asac> this monday is fine
<asac> but maybe we can vary the hour a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> here is the meetings page http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Admiral_Chicago> breakfast. I should hear back from Richard soon
<gnomefreak> if 21:30 isnt good we need to get a good time before it can be put on fridge or we will miss our own meeting
<asac> this monday its fine
<gnomefreak> 21:30 ok?
<asac> but yeah
<asac> pretty late
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: david said it was fine, that's okay with me, Alex can make it.
<asac> i might skip at some point
<Admiral_Chicago> ohh, right well this one will be informal asac
<gnomefreak> define formal and informal
<gnomefreak> imho a meeting is a meeting
<gnomefreak> anyway i have to get moving ill be back later
<asac> cu
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to eat as well
* AlexLatchford is downloading herd4
<AlexLatchford> going to burn an ISO and test it out, may update later on tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a test page on there
* Admiral_Chicago away
<AlexLatchford> yeah Herd4 was released a few days ago
<Admiral_Chicago> no, there is a page to look at...to see if it installed properly
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: https://launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs the description on this page still has a spelling mistake in the mailing list
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run
<AlexLatchford> oh ok
<dfarning> AlexLatchford,  thanks  --fixed
<poningru> what we gonna do today brain?
<poningru> hey guys
<poningru> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2.0.0.2-candidates/rc4
<poningru> latest respin with all the stuff
<gnomefreak> i want tb 1.5.0.10 :(
<dfarning> I want a pony:)
<gnomefreak> asac: hes right looks like a point release for 2.0
<gnomefreak> :)
<dfarning> do we have a date for tb 2.0
<gnomefreak> no afaik there was alot holding it back but no ETA yet just first quarter
<dfarning> gnomefreak, have you thought about renaming firefox package back to mozilla-firefox
<gnomefreak> poningru: i will talk to asac monday about it
<gnomefreak> dfarning: cant tehre is a mozilla-firefox already
<gnomefreak> there*
<gnomefreak> same versions not real sure what the difference is
<dfarning> mozilla-firefox is a transitional package when we rename to firefox for branding reasons
<dfarning> now we can change back
* gnomefreak can get along with that if needed
<dfarning> I'l post on agenda for discussion
<poningru> gnomefreak: .10?
<poningru> .9 candidacy is available
<gnomefreak> .10 should be out soon
<poningru> oh right
<poningru> hmm they havent even tried packaging it yet
<poningru> hold on I'll ask
<gnomefreak> when it is i can build it but until than im stuck on that. waiting for info on maintainer once i get that i should have -snapshot releases
<gnomefreak> poningru: upstream hasnt spun them yet
<poningru> yeah I know
<poningru> asking neil about it
<poningru> he's sleeping now will bug later
<gnomefreak> poningru: we have upstream guy in this channel :)
<gnomefreak> rhelmer: you around?
<poningru> oh hehe
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> I didnt know rhelmer was working on tb stuff
<gnomefreak> hes upstream mozilla not really tb or ff iirc
<poningru> he is afk
<poningru> ah yeah thats right
<poningru> he is build
<poningru> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRjVeRbhtRU
<gnomefreak> whos using feisty?
<poningru> not I :(
<poningru> my lappy cant use the alternative cd or the desktop cd
<gnomefreak> poningru: will you go to a link for me :)
<poningru> sure
<poningru> you want it in ff 2.0? gp? or minefield?
<gnomefreak> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy
<gnomefreak> 20
<gnomefreak> oopps both
<poningru> oh k
<gnomefreak> 2.0 and 3.0 if you have it
<gnomefreak> looking for crash
<gnomefreak> let me know if you end up with report in /var/crash
<poningru> no crash but I have noscript
<poningru> should i turn off extensions?
<gnomefreak> yes try it
<dfarning> been using feisty daily since herd 3
* poningru does so
<poningru> dfarning: me too on my server
<gnomefreak> dfarning: try that link please. i crash on it but no apport crash report :(
<dfarning> much more stable on my new laptop;)
<poningru> can you believe that the mysql server does not allow freakin root??? I'm like wtf
<poningru> gnomefreak: no crash on 3.0
<dfarning> gnomefreak, will do
<poningru> this is edgy
<gnomefreak> it seems to be that persons blog
<gnomefreak> http://www.wretch.cc/blog  == no crash
<dfarning> it closed my browser without a report!
<poningru> hmm no crash on 3.0 weird
<gnomefreak> not weird at all
<gnomefreak> no crash on edgy either?
<gnomefreak> poningru: do you have flash and java enabled?
<poningru> no
<poningru> no plugins
<dfarning> I have both flash and java
<gnomefreak> poningru: can you install flash and try it than install java and try it?
<poningru> :(
<gnomefreak> im betting there is some sort of JS on her/his blog
<gnomefreak> poningru: wait i have edgy chroot
<poningru> YAAH
<poningru> its not js
<gnomefreak> i can try it. but need atleast  a test for 3.0 with flash9 and java (if someone has a 3.0 fully stocked
<gnomefreak> poningru: what is it?
<poningru> cause with/without no-script it doesnt crash
<poningru> so its gotta be the flash or java
<gnomefreak> i will run backtrace. David if you get time can you also run a backtrace and post it to bug 85198
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "when I drag some Icons , firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<gnomefreak> shit hes an idiot :(
* gnomefreak thinks
<dfarning> I didn't get a crash report fx shut down cleanly
* gnomefreak is gonna have to try to manualy grab backtrace
<poningru> -enable-debug ;)
<poningru> gnomefreak: [15:59:58]  <Tomcat> poningru: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:1.5.0.10-2.0.0.2 "Target Release Date: Thursday 2/22 (Firefox) and Tuesday 2/25? (Thunderbird)"
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> looks like a totem crash
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit
<gnomefreak> i think i have totem-xine maybe it needs something else?
<poningru> ah yeah there was a wmv plugin prompt
<poningru> w32codecs
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<gnomefreak> poningru: yes i know all that and i have them already
<poningru> hmm
<gnomefreak> poningru: not using gstreamer so wont use w32codecs :)
<poningru> eew why not?
<gnomefreak> poningru: im using -xine engine
<poningru> ah
<gnomefreak> totem-xine :)
<poningru> ah I see that
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit
<poningru> switch to mplayer-plugin for wmv then
<gnomefreak> more python updates :(
<gnomefreak> david i am thinking about closing that bug since its the site not firefox
<gnomefreak> sob
<dfarning> gnomefreak, sorry I wasn't following
<gnomefreak> dfarning: the crash bug on that blog link i gave was due to a file on the site
<dfarning> How can a file crash a browser?
<dfarning> was it media player related
<gnomefreak> yes wmv file
<dfarning> fx _should_ handle wmv more gracefully then to shut down;(
<gnomefreak> dfarning: should yes but cant if you dont have the right codecs/player-plugins to veiw the restricted format
<dfarning> gnomefreak, was it the media player that died bringing down fx or did fx die
<dfarning> should be able to tell from the stack trace
<gnomefreak> never got to play it. it tried to play it than poof (seems the site forces you to try and play it)
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<dfarning> Let's ask asac to show us how to run gdb correctly and study the result together
<gnomefreak> give me a few i found a dupe of that bug from the backtrace
<dfarning> ok
<gnomefreak> another what looks like totem crashing ff
<dfarning> do you have a like to that bug?
<gnomefreak> lol no not at all it was one that crashed for me so i work on it :)
<dfarning> s/link/like/
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/85198
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "[Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy" [Medium,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> im gonna tryu a few more backtraces on it
<crimsun> gnomefreak: we have a breakdown of how to process apport's dumps, correct?
<crimsun> (someone in -bugs is inquiring)
<gnomefreak> with differnet options being ran.
<gnomefreak> you would have to know how to read a stacktrace for most part. unless he means apport-retrace
<gnomefreak> than its a bit more work
<crimsun> the latter
<dfarning> crimsun, what do you mean by breakdown
<crimsun> 16:34 < cowbud> is there a run down somewhere on using apport and all the files it produces?
<gnomefreak> yeah kind of we are still working out the details on it (edgys apport is not good to run them with)
<gnomefreak> it errors
<dfarning> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport?highlight=%28CategoryMozillaTeam%29
<dfarning> is a link to how we are using hooks
<gnomefreak> also edgys repos are not up to date so using the -d flag may not do it right eother
<dfarning> crimsun, I could email you the issues we have come across with apport and apport-retace
* gnomefreak came across all of them :(
<dfarning> don't want to sound like we are whining but we do have some constructive feedback.
<crimsun> if you've been in contact with Martin regarding said issues, then that's probably better
<gnomefreak> we have
<dfarning> Yes, all conversation has been with martin or on -dev
<gnomefreak> just waiting for him to get time to work on it afaik
<gnomefreak> dfarning: im working on the normal way peopel should run backtraces if it produces more info as i think it will we need to update our wiki to run it like this
<gnomefreak> setting all the gdb options
<dfarning> gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<dfarning> Im not sure but to be as useful as possiable I belive that retrace -d needs to be  run in a chroot with all version matching the orginal reporters versions
<gnomefreak> dfarning: if martins repo was up-to-date we could
<gnomefreak> he only has symbols for ff-2.0+0dfsg...
<gnomefreak> we could really use thunderbird-dbg or -dbgsym
<gnomefreak> martins feisty repo has it but not edgy
<dfarning> do we need to work to insure that -dbg ware present for all of our packages
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> and depends
<gnomefreak> i suggest (dont know how much work it will be) but i think we need to hold our own repo of dbg or dbgsym packages so we know they are up to date as we update a package we can update the -dbg. but apport looks to martins repo only
<dfarning> put it on my task list
<gnomefreak> so if we make -dbg we cant use the -d flash
<gnomefreak> flag
<gnomefreak> -d flag downloads -dbgsym from martins repo
<dfarning> I thought -d grabbed -sbgsym from a repos in sources
<dfarning> s/a/all
<gnomefreak> we dont have them in normal repos dbgsym is only in his repos i thought
<gnomefreak> it seems gdb cant run firefox :(
<dfarning> since apport is a ubuntu wide tools would it make since to set globel standard to build -dbgsym across all packages and stick them in a repo
<gnomefreak> would have to ask martin but im 90% sure it uses his repo
<gnomefreak> how do i look up error codes for firefox?
<dfarning> no idea
<dfarning> will look at martins repo
<gnomefreak> dfarning: if you dont have his repo enabled just apt-cache search firefox and it wont list the -dbgsym unless its in one of ubuntu repos
<dfarning> dfarning@dfarning-laptop:~$ apt-cache search firefox
<dfarning> epiphany-browser - Intuitive GNOME web browser
<dfarning> firefox - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<dfarning> firefox-dbg - debugging symbols for firefox
<gnomefreak> the way i did it doesnt give any more info that makes me think ff isnt crashes
<gnomefreak> dfarning: you dont see -dbgsym files though
<gnomefreak> only -dbg
<dfarning> lets push it off to the correct media player
<gnomefreak> and just that file isnt enough to get a good retrace you need to set up exactly what the user had (not as easy as it seems without the -dbgsym files
<dfarning> totem-mozilla?
<gnomefreak> cant yet dont know what the users have (mostlikely totem-gstreamer but hell im using totem-xine)
<gnomefreak> and its crashing here
<gnomefreak> closing
<gnomefreak> no backtrace is able to be gotten so im assuming its closing not crashing
<dfarning> where is martins repo?
<gnomefreak> willing to bet if they install mplayer with w32codecs and use it as default it will work fine but i cant say use w32codecs
<dfarning> i agree
<gnomefreak> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs feisty main universe
<dfarning> ty
<gnomefreak> im gonna add multiverse and restricted to that
<gnomefreak> see what i get than if anything more
<gnomefreak> dfarning: yeah add restricted and mulitverse to that
<gnomefreak> multiverse even
<dfarning> ok
* dfarning browsing through the repo now
<gnomefreak> crimsun: can you look at a bug or 2 for me :( i attached gdb output not really alot though
<dfarning> http://lwn.net/Articles/201302/ good article on ddebs!
<gnomefreak> yeah but i think he got busy with feisty stuff and hasnt had a chance to update his repos in a while but he is aware of the issues last i heard
<dfarning> the bit i am concered about is not keeping old version
<dfarning> don't we need them
<dfarning> ?
<gnomefreak> we do
<gnomefreak> to retrace fx2.0+0dfsg... you need that version of fx
<gnomefreak> that was in edgy latest edgy is 2.0.0.1
<dfarning> We could request that old firefox -dgsym be retained
<gnomefreak> im happy with martins repos only issue is there is few fx and tb stuff including flash-dbgsym
<dfarning> is the build system sticking the -dbgsym in his repo or is he doing it him self?
<gnomefreak> so it needs major overhaul if we are gonna use it. if you run the -d flag it gives you lib... cant be found lib... cant be found for a bunch of libs we need dbgsym for to beable to get all symbols
<dfarning> could you put together an email about what you need/would like I'll turn it in to a spec or bring it up on -dev
<gnomefreak> dont know what their plan is but atm its using martins repos is all i know and we need to get some more  in there to aid us in getting good stacktraces. hj... is going to an outside place to grab -dbg symbols to get his reports more or less full. but i dont see it being effeciant
<gnomefreak> dfarning: that is a huge list. im not sure exactly what libs are needed i can really only give you like tb-dbgsym and flash-dbgsym java-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> but there are libs that are needed but either versions dont match or there are none. i can give you the report i got from apport and add those to the list but thats about it
<dfarning> gnomefreak, was not thinking list rather over view of current failings and how to fix them;)
<gnomefreak> i will start with what we need in the way of dbg/dbgsym packages that apport complains about but i cant tell you what package lib... belongs to
<dfarning> ty
<gnomefreak> and not sure if they are directly or indirectly related to add-ons themes or what not
<gnomefreak> after my smoke ill start on it and send it to the ML
<dfarning> sould good, I needs to leave for dinner before I get in trouble;)
<dfarning> s/sould/sounds/
<gnomefreak> cu
<gnomefreak> dfarning: when you get back its sent to ML and im off most likely for the night. reply to ML just incase power goes out :( and i will check in morning. Thank you for looking into this further
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-18
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i'm on feisty if you need anything
<Admiral_Chicago> 14:41 < gnomefreak> whos using feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> 14:41 < gnomefreak> whos using feisty?
<dfarning> since herd 3 on my laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got the latest as of today
<dfarning> only way to get the touchpad to work;(
<dfarning> or suspend
<dfarning> or bluetooth mouse
<dfarning> or ...
<Admiral_Chicago> really? might want to document that with laptop team
<dfarning> I bought the laptop in Late December so the hardware is pretty new
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yea, it'll take a while. When I buy a new laptop, I'm going to try to boot Ubuntu off the display model
<dfarning> Drivers likely did not exit when edgy went out the door
<dfarning> makes sense
<dfarning> whatch the sales guy freak out;)
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: hehe, gotta know what I'm buying. Plus, I tend to hate sales people...mostly because I know more than they do
<dfarning> yeah best buy is the worst
<Admiral_Chicago> oh tell me about it. I saw a kid working for their Geek Squad that was in the same programming class as me.
<Admiral_Chicago> while I was working on the physics engine for my 2D shooter, he was looking up flash games
<dfarning> I had a guy tell me c was a dead language;)
<dfarning> no need to do backups anymore becuase new harddrive are so reliable;)
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: i had a guy tell me FORTRAN was a dead language.
<Admiral_Chicago> that's why i'm using it right now...
<dfarning> Be nice to fortran it was my first language
<dfarning> what are you using it for
<dfarning> in the late 80's it was all the rage in engineering circles
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: protein folding prokect.
<Admiral_Chicago> FORTRAN is awesome. someone had a problem compilying their code on their non-free machine so I told them to just apt-get install g77 and compile it.
<dfarning> funny and ironic
<Admiral_Chicago> could you look at the -bugs ML
<dfarning> what is up?
<Admiral_Chicago> what do I do with that, defer?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I see
<dfarning> oh you got a message about dealing with a mail message
<Admiral_Chicago> the original bug report was too long
<dfarning> looks like some one sent the report to the mailing list rather then adding to lp
<Admiral_Chicago> no it's on LP, john looked at it.
<Admiral_Chicago> what happened was since they tried to comment teh whole report, ML caught it.
<Admiral_Chicago> someone just did that too, IMO we should just defer them
<dfarning> ah lp forwarded the bug to the ml
<dfarning> yes agree defer
<dfarning> attachment don't get forwarded
<dfarning> but discriptions and comments do
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: sorry already taken care of :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay cool
* dfarning off to starbucks to get some peace and quite
<gnomefreak> who wants to see something funny than crash :(. i have a bug you go to this link and it crashes but read what it says before it closes and tell me if you think its supposed to close afterwards. http://hereisyourpolicebrutality.ytmnd.com/  try on feisty and edgy if you got it
<gnomefreak> i wish mozilla would either have crashes or closing but not both :(
<gnomefreak> ill be back in morning
<Admiral_Chicago> omg who ever wrote that is not a good programmer
<Admiral_Chicago> no crash for me gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> no close?
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> Version: 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> flash9?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> Version: 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> hmmmm it closes here
<gnomefreak> java?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure if I have it...
<gnomefreak> java -version
<Admiral_Chicago> java version "1.4.2"
<Admiral_Chicago> gij --version
<Admiral_Chicago> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2
<Admiral_Chicago> so, that might be of use
<gnomefreak> that might be it :)
<gnomefreak> can you try with normal java installed see if you still get away with it. also do you have NoScript?
<Admiral_Chicago> noscript is *not* installed on my system
<Admiral_Chicago> which one is regular java?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: sun-java6-plugin  or sun-java5-plugin  than change it in update-alternatives to use the sun-java one
<gnomefreak> im using sun-java6-plugin and it closes
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: do you see any type of file or anything else that might cause it on that site?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, it's only javascript
<Admiral_Chicago> i read the page source
<gnomefreak> that might be it than. i cant find the bug now :(
<Admiral_Chicago> yea...i dunno what to do with that. blame the web page?
<gnomefreak> i would but im seeing alot of that tonight
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, hmm, you recently changed the plugin?
<gnomefreak> no its not me
<gnomefreak> im testing others crashes
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, i see
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<gnomefreak> most were due to .wmv files and totem not being ablet o open them
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: hey
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: i do both ff and tb releases, among other random things
<rhelmer> (mozilla.org releases i mean)
<poningru> :p
<poningru> dude put your -afk here too
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't find 2.0.0.2...I want to try it out.
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe mozilla has an SVN or something
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever, it's way too late for all this
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: Can you try to write a short guide on Bug Fixing, the process needed sometime in the future?
<AlexLatchford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Develop
<AlexLatchford> So people can jump in and submit patches that are useful and how to test them etc.
<poningru> ...
<poningru> Admiral_Chicago: its on the ftp
* AlexLatchford just mailed the Accessibility people asking for instructions on how best to help them, also outlining what we are currently doing with the Tags
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:AlexLatchford] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | [asac]  repackaged firefox uploaded to feisty | Next meeting will be Feb. 19 2007 at 20:00UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. | The agenda for the meeting is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:AlexLatchford] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | [asac]  repackaged firefox uploaded to feisty | Next meeting will be Feb. 19 2007 at 21:30UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. | The agenda for the meeting is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings.
<gnomefreak> k i think im awake for a little while
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what do you mean bug fixing?
<AlexLatchford> well like patching etc, what needs to be done to pick up a patch froma bug report, and test it
<gnomefreak> i can try im no expert by any means
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> for testing patches it a simple command ( i have to ask asac for the command as it seems to be the one i didnt wring down. adding pactches to the build process is fairly easy though
<gnomefreak> anyone know anything about nss signtool?
<AlexLatchford> Anyone object to me rejecting bug 14911 as it isn't a firefox bug, merely a flash bug and its been fixed in Flash 9
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<gnomefreak> only issue i see with that is its still open upstream
<gnomefreak> should we ask the users to file upstream or should we be doing it for them? they know more about the bug than we do if we cant reproduce it.
<gnomefreak> poningru: you here?
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: As far as I can see everyone who has switched to Flash 9 is now not experiencing any problems, thus I believe it was a flash bug
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i agree im not sure what upstream is doing. i would have to say check with crimson he might know better what is going on
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> we could really use a mt-waitingforupstream tag i have been tagging and marking them as needsinfo but im not sure if that is fitting
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<AlexLatchford> think we need to get this page changed
<AlexLatchford> https://launchpad.net/thunderbird/
<AlexLatchford> set the Bug Contact as Mozilla Bugs
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: set it for agenda for the meeting me or david will work on it
<AlexLatchford> okay
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: care to look at bug 58008  im not real sure what to do. there is no upstream bug to that affect but there is 1 upstream bug on training.dat file in tb
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58008 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird freezes after downloading mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58008
<AlexLatchford> okay
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bug/48401
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48401 in thunderbird "dapper thunderbird opens new folder view on ^M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> this bug is confusing me,
<gnomefreak> k
<AlexLatchford> ^M means Ctrl+M right?
<gnomefreak> yep i would reject it as not enough info to continue
<gnomefreak> there was no upstream bug defined so i rejected the upstream
<gnomefreak> both
<AlexLatchford> hmm, well Ctrl+M Minimizes the text to fit the window.
<gnomefreak> fixed
<gnomefreak> hes stating ^M opens mail
<gnomefreak> the ubuntu task was rejected and neither of the upstream tasks defined bugs
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bugs
<AlexLatchford> meh oh well
<AlexLatchford> which package are these bugs relating too?
<gnomefreak> i wouls say thunderbird for the most part
<AlexLatchford> well yeah, but there isn't a thunderbird package
<AlexLatchford> its mozilla-thunderbird
<AlexLatchford> we really need to sort out this naming soon
<gnomefreak> correct but upstream is thunderbird not mozilla-thunderboird
<AlexLatchford> I dont see why we dont change it to be thunderbird then
<AlexLatchford> or are we?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: the naming for mozilla-thunderbird is fine just we have firefox and mozilla-firefox that i think we can condence
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i believe thunderbird and firefox should be final names
<AlexLatchford> final names?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: drop mozilla from the names
<gnomefreak> and ubuntu would just have firefox and thunderbird
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> mozilla-* is a transitional package
<AlexLatchford> so why are we renaming firefox back to mozilla-firefox then?
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt
<gnomefreak> poningru: wants to
<AlexLatchford> right okay
<gnomefreak> he had one on there for thunderbird too but i removed it since there is no thunderbird package only a mozilla-thunderbird. but in the meeting i will bring up what i feel should be dine with both packages
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<AlexLatchford> just think we need to sort out the naming throughout of thunderbird, firefox, flash plugins because its complicated as to exactly which is being maintained and which people should be using
<gnomefreak> i agree
<gnomefreak> poningru: dont panic i removed the 2 agenda points you added adn condenced them into one
<gnomefreak> hostal takeover of mark?
<gnomefreak> lol
<AlexLatchford> lol yes of course
* gnomefreak wonders if its possible to do our own bugs :(
* gnomefreak off for a bit
<poningru> I do?
<poningru> I wanna rename it?
<asac> hello :-P
<asac> anyone has feisty installed and can test bug 85174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85174 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with wmv in html page (dup-of: 85198)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "[Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
<asac> looks like totem requires some symbol that is not exported by firefox.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i can try
<asac> if its really a bug, than it should be 100% reproducible ... if you have mozilla-totem installed
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: great.
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't have that installed, i used mplayer-plugin
<asac> would you mind to use it for a minute :) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> so it works in mplayer-plugin. I'll install totem now
<Admiral_Chicago> err take that back, i use VLC
<asac> if we can reproduce, then we can nail down :) .... guess most crashes with totem should be due to this problem
<asac> does totem (plugin) ship in main or universe?
<Admiral_Chicago> main
<Admiral_Chicago> btw. I got this at apt-cache show firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> hmmm ... maybe not so bad :) ... users should first try to argue on ml if this is a bug at all :) ... but I guess if they look at apt-cache show they already know what they are doing.
<Admiral_Chicago> From: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion "The Totem video plugin doesn't seem to work with Firefox 2.x. You may want to install package mozilla-mplayer instead before you start."
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, that page made Fx crash
<asac> output on console?
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't open from konsole but I have my dbg files, let me run teh command
<asac> just want to know if its really the missing symbol
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see what I did wrong..
<gnomefreak> poningru: already  renamed to for both ther eis a wishlist bug on it so i just listed the bug
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay uploading the log
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: is that correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> teh info I added for Bug #~
<Admiral_Chicago> teh info I added for Bug #85174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85174 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with wmv in html page (dup-of: 85198)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "[Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
* asac looking
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you didn't run firefox :) ... you have to type
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> in order to startup in debugger
<gnomefreak> the debugging output is slim i even tried the "bug way" but cant gen a backtrace i think its because ther eis no crash its just closing
<Admiral_Chicago> so in the konsole, I type "firefox (gdb) run"
<Admiral_Chicago> as you may have guessed, I never had to do this
<asac> no ... you started firefox like: firefox -g
<asac> right?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: actually it would be enough to just start firefox in console and see what happens
<gnomefreak> cant with gdb firefox command but without gdb you can use the -g
<asac> on console if it crashes
<asac> ok ... in order to run firefox in debugger:
<asac> firefox -g
<asac> ...
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> ... (CRASHES)
<asac> (gdb) bt full
<asac> for the basic output
<asac> the instruction on wiki is wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll update them, i followed teh wiki
<asac> good... something like
<asac> firefox -g 2>&1 | tee ~/Desktop/gdb-firefox.log
<asac> ...
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> ...
<asac> (gdb) bt full
<asac> should be enough for the cases where no normal crash report can be generated
<gnomefreak> trying again
<Admiral_Chicago> playing video now...
<Admiral_Chicago> no crash
<asac> no crash because of debugger?
<asac> what happens without debugger?
<asac> e.g. just firefox
<asac> in console
<Admiral_Chicago> err wait, it just crashed after I navigated a few pages away
<gnomefreak> (gdb) bt full
<gnomefreak> No stack.
<gnomefreak> (gdb)
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> re running backtrace on the (gdb) bt full
<gnomefreak> No stack.
<gnomefreak> (gdb)
<asac> you have a crash or something?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> im the one that gave the gdb output on those bugs :) im tryint to rerun it with bt full
<gnomefreak> and it wont same error if i type backtrace as the bug-squad page says
<Admiral_Chicago> i got the output from the konsole with dbg runnig
<Admiral_Chicago> i ran firefox -dbg
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit   is all i get other than a error code
<dfarning> asac, do you have a couple of common strings that we can input into bughelper to find thes totem bugs
<gnomefreak> dfarning: the above might be a good start but i dont know if you will always get that or not
<asac> not ... i just assume that most run into this problem (e.g. missing symbol) ... the potential duplicates had no output from console attached iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> uploaded the file now. let me know if it is correct
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... so there is indeed a bug. maybe you can try if the same happens on pages of other totem reports as well?
<gnomefreak> i did i think i marked 3 as dupes
* dfarning checking dups form common strings
<gnomefreak> i was working on this yesterday
<asac> dfarning: we should really look if other bugs really end because of undefined symbol
<Admiral_Chicago> looks like the crash is after I navigate away from the page...totem can't handle being stopped...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: interesting
<asac> but video could be played?
* dfarning will check back in few hours when the run is complete
<dfarning> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: it played all the way through, I waited after it stopped (~20 seconds) then navigated away
<asac> gnomefreak: what combination of totem-mozilla and firefox package have you installed ? how do you get that output
<gnomefreak> totem-xine fx 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 i think
<asac> what versio has totem-mozilla?
<gnomefreak> i think it has alot to do with wmv files. only thing that can play them is w32codecs iirc
<gnomefreak> 2.17.91-0ubun
<gnomefreak> 2.17.91-0ubuntu2
<asac> what page does the crash occur?
<gnomefreak> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy is one of them
<gnomefreak> i was able to confirm the bugs is why i got into testing them
<asac> i don't see a video on it??
<gnomefreak> nope i dont see it long enough
<asac> interesting
<gnomefreak> there is a .wmv file i heard
<asac> maybe i miss the codec and it doesn't even happen
<asac> http://pic5.pic.wretch.cc//photos/icon/site_music/default/90.wma
<asac> does this crash for you alone?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: for you?
<gnomefreak> nope access denied
<asac> hmmm for me too
<gnomefreak> im clicking on the inside link
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check.
<gnomefreak> http://boa4.wretch.cc:86//photos/icon/site_music/default/90.wma
<gnomefreak> its taking its time loading
<asac> k
<Admiral_Chicago> acess denied on the first one
<asac> from what page did you get that url?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> from the page you gave us
<gnomefreak> http://pic5.pic.wretch.cc//photos/icon/site_music/default/90.wma
<asac> so that one crashes for you?
<gnomefreak> i see chinese fonts (maybe japenese) and the url stuck in there
<asac> for me it takes ages apparently
<gnomefreak> its not done loading
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<asac> how long does it take to crash for you on front page?
<gnomefreak> The server at boa4.wretch.cc is taking too long to respond.
<gnomefreak> the page you gave me didnt crash
<gnomefreak> insode the fonts above it said in english access denied
<gnomefreak> inside
<dfarning> What the bug number you are working on
<gnomefreak> 58174 and its dupes. they are from yesterday
<asac> bug 85174
<gnomefreak> remember i was asking for testers
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85174 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with wmv in html page (dup-of: 85198)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "[Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
<asac> so ... what page crashes for you like this?
<dfarning> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> both pages timed out on me
<gnomefreak> i crash on the same pages as the users do
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<asac> http://multimedia.repubblica.it/home/557820
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> im thinking totem is causing the crash personally totem>crash firefox goes down
<gnomefreak> yes crash
<asac> k ... trying
<dfarning> ** (totem-plugin-viewer:21483): WARNING **: Mimetype 'video/x-ms-asf' doesn't have a handler
<dfarning> Compiler did not align stack variables. Libavcodec has been miscompiled
<dfarning> and may be very slow or crash. This is not a bug in libavcodec,
<dfarning> but in the compiler. Do not report crashes to FFmpeg developers.
<gnomefreak> there were about 4 links i got to crash on yesterday all seemed to be media releated
<dfarning> did you notice this in freddys -gdb
<asac> dfarning: yes i saw that .... looks a bit scary
<asac> however Admiral_Chicago did not get symbol problem
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that but that looks not so good
<asac> < gnomefreak> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error:
<asac>                     /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit
<gnomefreak> thats what i get on all of them
<gnomefreak> dfarning: where did you get that warning?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but never trust the output at compile time
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> might as well be really outdated or something
<asac> gnomefreak: i try to reproduce
<dfarning> that last attacment on the bug
<asac> i get that too ... great!
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> im glad your happy
<gnomefreak> its like yay i crashed
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, lolz
<dfarning> Look like we can hit up the FFmpeg site for info on this bug
<dfarning> if they stick in a disclaimer they must a seen it several times
<asac> gnomefreak: ... there is a help page on firefox for ubuntu ... they claim that upstream firefox would work ... can you confirm that?
<asac> doesn't matter ... will have to take a look now :)
<dfarning> where are you finding this string? so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit
<asac> on the console
<dfarning> so it is not anywhere in the default crash report?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: confirmed that 3.0 didnt close
<asac> is this a problem in edgy too?
<gnomefreak> i am down to onlu ubuntus version due to testing
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> he was running edgy
<asac> yeah ... but he didn't see that messag?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: didnt get close on any that i did
<asac> undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit ?
<gnomefreak> that means it doesnt happen upstream?
<asac> have no idea ... thats what is told on the ubuntu help page; but I found it hard to read, so maybe i missed the point
<gnomefreak> if i find a way where i can set fx to run both upstream or ubuntus without re symlinking than i will run both
<dfarning> http://developer.mozilla.org/xpcom/api/NS_CStringContainerInit info on the call
<gnomefreak> hmm
<asac> dfarning: in edgy it does not crash
<gnomefreak> that is also a wishlist bug i ran into
<asac> anyone has still the previous feisty firefox packages in his cache
<asac> and can downgrade
<asac> not that this symbol thing is just a new issue that is introduced by my latest upload
<gnomefreak> let me find it but hes pretty much stating to change xpcom to something
<asac> ah
<asac> i have totem-gstreamer installed here on edgy
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/62802  guys
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62802 in firefox "missing static libraries" [Medium,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> is it possible if we do that it may not crash?
<asac> don't think so
<asac> its about exporting oly stable api elements
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> but have to think about this
<asac> can you please assign to me such bugs?
<gnomefreak> i was going to but i wanted to ask you first
<asac> assign how you like ... i mean reassign to team if don't like it :)
* gnomefreak not sure what ones you wanted off hand
<asac> what a mess ... how to use aptitude to smartly replace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine
<gnomefreak> asac: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<gnomefreak> or aptitude
<gnomefreak> it will remove totem-gs and install -xine
<asac> yeah ... but I like aptitude and fear that using apt-get once will mess with the smart features of it :)
<gnomefreak> than use smart :)
<asac> aptitude install totem-xine gives me incomprehensible suggestions
* gnomefreak for most part dont use apt any more
<asac> but non suggestion will install totem-xine
<gnomefreak> thats aptitde trying to be smarter than it is
<gnomefreak> IMHO aptitude is always trying to fix depends when it cant
<asac> i have the feeling that aptitude is somehow right ... mybe totem-xine does not exist in 2.16.2-0ubuntu3 ?
<gnomefreak> it does
<gnomefreak> it alteast did
<gnomefreak> asac: this is up-to-date edgy?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> its in edgy
<gnomefreak> the bot told me so :)
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak+> !info totem-xine
<gnomefreak> 15:41 <           ubotu > totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome  desktop based on xine. In component universe, is  optional. Version 2.16.2-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package  size 1076 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<gnomefreak> <end flood>
<asac> crazy ... so totem-xine is in universe for edgy, but in main for feisty?
<gnomefreak> yes i think let me check mine
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> universe in feisty
<asac> maybe then universe was not updates ... and now it is not even possible to isntall it at all?
<gnomefreak> totem-xine: *** 2.17.91-0ubuntu2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<gnomefreak> totem-gstreamer= main totem-mozilla:
<gnomefreak> main also
<gnomefreak> xine might be in universe due to the codecs it uses
<asac> i think i found a suggestion that might work :)
<asac> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]  y
<asac> The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
<asac>   libmodplug0c2 libxine1 libxvmc1
<asac> The following packages will be automatically REMOVED:
<asac>   totem-gstreamer
<asac> The following packages will be DOWNGRADED:
<asac>   totem totem-mozilla
<asac> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<asac>   libmodplug0c2 libxine1 libxvmc1 totem-xine
<asac> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<asac>   totem-gstreamer
<asac> crazy ... isn't it?
<gnomefreak> thats a bug
<asac> haha ... now I get a security update available message :)
<asac> and can actually upgrade
<asac> funny
<gnomefreak> asac: what verision of totem and totem-mozilla are they downgrading to
<asac> 2.16.2-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> so it fixes the downgrade?
<asac> lets see
<asac> no ... if i run dist-upgrade now ... it will switch back to gstreamer
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought :(
<asac> anyway ... good enough to see for now
<asac> no crash :(
<asac> but no video played either
<asac> maybe missing codecs
<dfarning> gnomefreak, have you tried downloading the .file and viewing it with totem?
<gnomefreak> dfarning: i dont see the page long enough
<gnomefreak> it closes before its done loading
<asac> should probably work ... at least the symbol tries to refer to something mozilla'ish
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: was only one i know ale to view the page
<asac> http://mediaserver.kataweb.it/tgrep/reuters/attentatoiran.wmv
<asac> this?
<gnomefreak> asac: libxine-extracodecs
<gnomefreak> crash right away
<gnomefreak> not even 3seconds worth of loading
<dfarning> looks like a bad wmv tht is causing totem to barf;(
<dfarning> wget http://mediaserver.kataweb.it/tgrep/reuters/attentatoiran.wmv
<gnomefreak> what do we do with bug 61326
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61326 in firefox "Spell-check for NZ should use En_GB instead of En_US" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61326
<dfarning> totem attentatoiran.wmv
<dfarning> frezzes totem
<gnomefreak> totem cant play wmv file
<dfarning> not even with proper codecs
<dfarning> ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> w32codecs are the only ones that can play it afaik
<dfarning> then how can we expect fx to call totem to play a wmv?
<gnomefreak> gstrea,er with w32 should play it
<gnomefreak> gxine plays it
<gnomefreak> im watching it atm
<gnomefreak> dont understand it its in arabic
<asac> where can i get libxine-extracodecs
<asac> in edgy it appears to not exist
<gnomefreak> asac: multiverse repo
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> totem-xone isnt even listed to open it with
<gnomefreak> xine
<gnomefreak> totem-xine plays it fine
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<asac> so who can either reproduce the crash or play a video with totem-xine in edgy?
<gnomefreak> that would mean the site is bad of fx and the site are doing the hokey pokey?
* gnomefreak paying it in feisty
<gnomefreak> playing
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug is in the totem-mozilla plugin bridge
<gnomefreak> that could do it
<dfarning> that is my guess too
<asac> yeah ... but we already know that :)
<gnomefreak> if you save it and play it its all godd
<gnomefreak> good
<asac> that is what the missing symbol output tells us (e.g. totem refers to a mozilla symbol for which it cannot find an implementation)
<asac> anyone has an old firefox version in his apt cache?
<asac> for feisty?
* dfarning no
<gnomefreak> bug 85616
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85616 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird crashed while trying to open a message." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85616
<gnomefreak> ignore me
<gnomefreak> bug 68074
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68074 in curl "Seg fault when connecting" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68074
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is freezing up :(
<asac> bug 68074 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68074 in curl "Seg fault when connecting" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68074
<asac> thats not thunderbird related
<dfarning> has any one done a retrace -d against the stacktrace
<gnomefreak> its the email that the guy typed that froze it :(
<gnomefreak> there is no stacktrace
<asac> bbiw ... house cleaning
<dfarning> Is it possiable to retrace the new feisty type crash reports
<gnomefreak> i dont think so i think it does it for you (not very well i may add)
<dfarning>  pitti has not yet set up the service;(
<dfarning> the info is coming straight from the reporter
<gnomefreak> there is no telling where he is at with that.
<dfarning> I'll follow up -- on my todo
<dfarning> btw what is the command you use to run retraces
<gnomefreak> if you talk to martin bring up everything but he doesnt really seem inerested imho he closed the bug i reported on apport agiast edgy cause it was fixed in feisty :(
<dfarning> My impression is that he is very intrested in moving forward in feisty!
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace -o retrace.crash -v -d _usr_lib....... 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<dfarning> ty
<dfarning> just unable to make it work on edgy;)
<gnomefreak> dfarning: that makes a seperate file retrace.crash so it doesnt touch the _usr_one
* gnomefreak tired of trying to get feisty apps running in edgy when edgys should run in it
<dfarning> I feel you pain
<dfarning> In terms of developer resources I think nearly all of the effort is going towards feisty
<dfarning> really leaves us bug fixers hanging;(
<Admiral_Chicago> yea there is a lot going on for feisty.
<dfarning> I'll go look into apport
<gnomefreak> btw dfarning i need to get with you on something when you have  aminute i had it added to the agenda but more i think about it we can see what we can do out of meeting
<dfarning> I think that we can consider bughelper blocked until apport is fixed
<gnomefreak> correct
<dfarning> gnomefreak, on irc?
<gnomefreak> sure
<dfarning> what is up?
<gnomefreak> im gonna ping mark about taking https://launchpad.net/thunderbird/
<gnomefreak> what is your opinion on it
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: sec.
<dfarning> about reassigning to mozilla team?
<gnomefreak> atleast adding us to bug contact
<gnomefreak> we cant edit that page only a few people cacn
<gnomefreak> can
<gnomefreak> this is AlexLatchford's idea
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd request bugs to get fowarded to -bugs ML
<dfarning> that is a good idea
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> so have mozilla-bugs or mozillateam-bugs put in there?
<dfarning> there is no reason he should be worring about details  like tb
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think that team is really doing anything though...more like just registered as a precaution
<gnomefreak> tb needs loving though
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: no but it puts our team out there is all this should do
<dfarning> hey when did I assign launchpad.net/firefox to MT?
<Admiral_Chicago> well 27 bug reports. take that for what you will
<gnomefreak> dfarning: im thinking all the bugs you have assigned to mozillateam should be pushed over to mozillateam-bugs this should cut down on the duplicate emails we get
<dfarning> what is the difference bewteen https://launchpad.net/thunderbird/ and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/
<dfarning> I don't under stand the difference.
<gnomefreak> dfarning: the first one is just a page doesnt do anything but tell people about it
<AlexLatchford> meh?
<dfarning> but they have diffent bug at least the firefox pages do.
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/thunderbird/ == pretty much nothing just to get our name out there would be the only thing it does
<asac> dfarning:  https://launchpad.net/thunderbird/ is the upstream product not the ubuntu package afaik
<dfarning> I have asked the LP team to reassing the bug to -bugs
<asac> if you go to bugs from there you will only see those bugs that are known from upstream (e.g. by adding them as upstream bug to ubuntu bugs)
<dfarning> ok so once they are pushed upstream they are added to launchpad.net/firefox
<asac> yep
<asac> that happens automatically
<dfarning> shit i've been tring to figure out the difference for weeks;)
<asac> its quite unfortunate
<asac> sometimes you end up on the top level product page
<asac> and there is no obvious way to go back
<asac> e.g. when you assign an upstream url in bug ... then suddenly you are not in the ubuntu package page anymore, but the thunderbird one ... quite confusing.
<dfarning> ty for explaining
* dfarning been lost before
<asac> actually there is some quite nice feature in launchpad for scheduling upstream triage
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: would you be interested in using the new Meeting Bot tomorrow, I think there will be someone from the Scribes team there present to deal with any issues also
<asac> you set upstream bug, but don't set an url
<gnomefreak> we can try it
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: do we need to play with chan settings for that?
<gnomefreak> working on something to clean up email for me
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: for what?
<asac> where is the agenda?
<Admiral_Chicago> to allow a bot ?
* Admiral_Chicago doesn't know too much about bots
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: shouldnt
<dfarning> reguarrd bug assignment: does it make more sense to have triages assign bugs to themselve for better continunity with reporter?
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<asac> why do you want to take over the thunderbird package from mark? what is the difference from a technical pov?
<dfarning> MT could maintain the page
<asac> we can't atm?
<AlexLatchford> Admiral_Chicago: no it just comes in, gnomefreak will be the meeting chair so he can control it
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: I will forward you the command list in a sec
<dfarning> no we do not have admin rights on launchpad.net/thunderbird
<gnomefreak> alook
<asac> dfarning: ok i see
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<Admiral_Chicago> nice, i like it
<gnomefreak> what is the trigger?
<dfarning> gnomefreak, you are unsubscribing;(
<gnomefreak> dfarning: i resubscribed
<gnomefreak> im trying to get everything to one email
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: trigger?
<dfarning> gnomefreak, differnet mail;)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yes like ubugtus trigger is @
<gnomefreak> or just type #startmeeeting
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: don't think there is one, just the commands listed as far as I know
<AlexLatchford> yeah I believe so
<gnomefreak> [topic] ?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: how to know what topic its gonna recored
<AlexLatchford> [topic]  Discussion of the Mozilla Team Council
<gnomefreak> oh type the topic
<AlexLatchford> add in the title after the command
<AlexLatchford> :P
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<gnomefreak> is there a universe command or all topics?
<gnomefreak> i dont really see a need for it to record one topic over another
<gnomefreak> dfarning: god i hope this worked :)
<gnomefreak> wait a minute is this bot gonna echo everything?
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: its more to help me summarising things, it produces a formatted minutes afterwards
<AlexLatchford> that follows the standard specs that the Scribes Team have set in place
<dfarning> gnomefreak, any thought on my up/down stream blurb?
<gnomefreak> ok but [topic]  bleh topic1 i woul dhave to do that for each topic or will #startmeeting do it all for me
<gnomefreak> dfarning: no :( see before i get all the info i look for upstream bug find it attach it but if ther eis no upstream bug what would we need to know (what classifies all info)
<AlexLatchford> no you would have to do it for each topic in turn
<AlexLatchford> then initialise a vote if necessary
<AlexLatchford> we can then say +1, -1 etc
<gnomefreak> ok just make sure it doesnt echo the full meeting
<AlexLatchford> it can calculate it
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<gnomefreak> guys the meeting is gonna go slow tomorrow
<dfarning> that why god invented coffee;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> io have to figure out bot and chair ;)
<gnomefreak> -o
<dfarning> gnomefreak, so do an upstream search early on?
<gnomefreak> can do it just i may have to pause to turn feature on (should be automated)
<gnomefreak> dfarning: yes
<gnomefreak> anytime i can find upstream i push it
<gnomefreak> it adds another tab i have open and pisses me off but it works :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: we will try it out
<AlexLatchford> well gnomefreak all you have to do is at the start type #startmeeting, for each new topic say [TOPIC]  <Topic Description>,  [VOTE]  <Vote title>, [ACTION]  <action needed> then #endmeeting
<AlexLatchford> lol
<dfarning> I am hoping to  get apport working enough that we have good info to push up
<dfarning> with out much work
<gnomefreak> can i turn them all on ectep for topic at the beginning?
<gnomefreak> or all three actions for each topic
<gnomefreak> like i said we can try it (i would rather not in a long meeting have this make the meeting that much longer)
<dfarning> all info = everything we would need to start working on the bug ourselves
<gnomefreak> bot should beable to search for words and automaticly turn on an option
<gnomefreak> i still think adding a few tags wouldnt hurt and get asac's opinion on changing it to confirmed
<gnomefreak> i will brb
<dfarning> I don't want to be getting crap reports from our downstream:) we get enough of that from our own users
<asac> gnomefreak: the problem with adding too much tags is that things are getting complicated
<asac> and people will do it wrong
<asac> we should try to keep amount of tags to minimum
<asac> of course if something is needed it has to be added.
<dfarning> we must also consider that fx has been with out a maintainer for a long time
<dfarning> once we get the backlog down it won't appear quit as awful!
<asac> dfarning: yes thats important ... the point is that bug handling has been without direction. we have to clean up a lot ... there should be lots of duplicates or bugs that don't exist any longer
<asac> once we are done ... we have more experience and less traffic on bugs ml
<dfarning> asac, agree.  that Is why I am pushing apport and bughelper so hard.  to identify dups quickly
<asac> can bug helper look into attachements too?
<dfarning> yep?
<asac> ok ... so for crashers we can look for stacktrace elements ?
<dfarning> it caches appachement locally so they don't get downloaded every time
<dfarning> yes
<gnomefreak> ok we can use mt-wishlist because not everyone can chage to wishlist (or importance in general) we need some way of knowing what bugs we sent upstream (will help in bughelper) not real sure why there are to test tags
<dfarning> my attachment cache is 2.5g and growing
<asac> wishlist bugs are something special
<asac> we have the obligation to not forward arbitrary wishes to bugzilla
<gnomefreak> asac: you are only person that can ack a wishlist in mozilla
<gnomefreak> unless i assign all wishlists to you instead of tagging them
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: this is what the bot outputs, http://cjo20.net/bot/ubuntu-scribes.20070205_2003.html
<dfarning> asac, once we get apport and retrace working we can easily the same strings in any attachments
<asac> in general we have a NO rule for wishlist bugs.
<asac> say, they should try to get feedback on mozillazine first ... and if there is lot of applaude, go to bugzilla
<asac> dfarning: thats good ... crashers will have lots of duplicates.
<asac> though on the long run ihope that we will move those crashers out of our normal bug system
<asac> something like a talkback database
<dfarning> asac, agree but let's not kill Martin quite yet;)
<asac> sure :)
<gnomefreak> asac: not all wishlists are for upstream though some are just for ubuntu firefox or like adding another mozilla product or whatever they are. we need to give these attention IMHO either reject or approve or needs more info
<asac> gnomefreak: right ... i referred to application feature bugs
<dfarning> once we can prove how valuable apport and bughelper can be. We can start pushing for crash system.
<asac> gnomefreak: exception: in case that is something gnome/desktop integration specific
<asac> and of course if its ubuntu packaging related
<gnomefreak> asac: my my idea of mt-wishlist would give you a way to work on wishlists without going through all bugs to find them
<dfarning> Where would user request feature on mozillazine?
<asac> imo initial screening should only be done by QA members ... they should propely set severity to wishlist
<gnomefreak> example adding a depend to firefox wishlist ok fine we can do that but your ack would make it go better
<asac> dfarning: they don't request it ... they might discuss it there first
<asac> gnomefreak: imo ... wishlist bugs in need info state should directly pass to tag mt-needconfirm
<gnomefreak> asac: we try to but say dfarning doesnt have qa access how is he gonna mark it a wishlist if noone is around? he tags it and we get to it when we are around
<gnomefreak> we dont have that tag on the wikis
<asac> that tag will be monitored by me or any other who feels safe in judging whether there is enough info available for further processing.
<asac> we talked yesterday about that tag
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> will discuss tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> ah didnt see you added that
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> imo we need to start signing our agenda items
<gnomefreak> like who added tb 2.0 topic?
<asac> ack
<gnomefreak> it has to be declined
<asac> at best with a short summary
<gnomefreak> cant get it in feisty
<gnomefreak> things like that shouldnt make it to meeting IMHO
<gnomefreak> only way it makes it in feisty is an outside repo be it mozillateam repo or someones personal one
<asac> if someone feels that this is worth discussing, i don't have something against it
<asac> at least it will be documented properly
<asac> in minutes
<gnomefreak> true if i can figure the bot out :)
<AlexLatchford> :P
<asac> The necessity of packaging extensions.
<asac> what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> dont know
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<gnomefreak> i added my name to what i added
<dfarning> sorry, that was me
<gnomefreak> i suggest everyone does that so we can atleast look to the person at the meeting
<dfarning> should we even package extension or should the user grab them from upstream
<gnomefreak> if someone figures out how to get @sig@ to work let me know it never works for me
<gnomefreak> ah good
<asac> @sig@ ?
<gnomefreak> that is one i would like to discuss
<asac> dfarning:  ok
<gnomefreak> asac: to sign wikis @sig@ will sing your name and date added
<gnomefreak> should
<asac> date? why that?
<gnomefreak> its automatic with @sig@
<gnomefreak> maybe for leftover topics
<asac> yeah ... but is it of help here?
<asac> you will always see that last editor, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: but that would mean you would have to go back page by page to find out what the person added unless you are subscibed.  most if not all use @sig@ when adding agenda items. but at the very least adding your name to the agenda item is good so atelast we can ask the person at the meeting instead of searching for it in backlogs
<gnomefreak> teams*
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: I have added that to the page now
<gnomefreak> i saw. the locks are messed up lately
<asac> gnomefreak: now i got it :)
<asac> edit conflict?
<AlexLatchford> asac: yeah I added something to the page a minute ago
<gnomefreak> because i saved it but the lock never released and AlexLatchford changed it
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: let me know if you get the edit conflict gone
<gnomefreak> if not i will
<AlexLatchford> yeah i will :P
<dfarning> hey, what happened to my bits about naming consistancy
<asac> on the meeting page?
<dfarning> yes
<gnomefreak> i dont remembe rit
<asac> apparently gone too :)
<gnomefreak> remember*
<asac> what was it about?
<gnomefreak> add it again when alex is done
<AlexLatchford> 2 secs
<dfarning> firefox vs mozilla-firefox and thunderbird vs mozilla-thunderbird
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<AlexLatchford> im done :)
<AlexLatchford> readd it, I havent seen it
<gnomefreak>     *
<gnomefreak>           o
<gnomefreak> checking bug DB consistency.
<gnomefreak> that?
<asac> thats mine
<dfarning> try looking up firefox in synaptic some stuff is called firefox* some mozilla-firefox*
<dfarning> same with thunderbird
<gnomefreak> dfarning: i moved that into one
<gnomefreak> dfarning: there was a wishlist bug on it
<gnomefreak> about dropping mozilla-thunderbird to just thunderbird and just use firefox
* dfarning see the wishlist
<dfarning> sees
<gnomefreak> asac: hers one for you :) bug 85878
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85878 in firefox "NoDesktopFile:  Firefox safe mode" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85878
<gnomefreak> dfarning: i thought poningru added them
<gnomefreak> i personally dont like the idea of having a desktop file for safemode
* dfarning will take responibility for his crimes in the future.
<gnomefreak> cluttering of menus is bad enough
* gnomefreak ran out of ways to ask why is this wishlist imporant to ubuntu/firefox without sounding like a dick
<dfarning> sounds like  extension need better qa upstream
* dfarning off to dinner
* gnomefreak off to dinner too 
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> btw ther eis also one about adding colorzilla to ubuntu
<asac> does debian have it?
<gnomefreak> didnt look i doubt  it
<gnomefreak> no they dont
<gnomefreak> ok does to dinner now
<asac> i think native extensions should be packaged ... while non-native extensions should stay out of our archive
<asac> maybe we can at some point ship important non-native extensions as unmodified xpi.
<asac> colorzilla is a native one? it contains a .so file, right?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-11
<asac> bug 190856 , bug 190845 & bug 190675
<ubotu> Bug 190856 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/190856 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190845 in seamonkey "seamonkey has no Help > Report Problem in Help Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190675 in firefox "firefox crashes when downloading or uploading attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190675
<asac> Ubulette: with new nss firefox 2 fails to build :/
<[reed]> asac: what error?
<asac> i don't have it anymore. a symbol is missing
<asac> i will try a bit later again and let you know :)
<asac> [reed]: is that considered a bug for nss?
<asac> ( i thought that nss has strong abi/api rules)
<[reed]> depends on the error and the fact that you all are trying to use an unreleased version of NSS with something as old as Firefox 2 :p
<asac> yeah ... if i can confirm that its not packaging related i will ask kaie
<armin76> asac: old news
<armin76> asac: http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/s/seamonkey/1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/11_bz399589_fix_missing_symbol_with_new_nss.patch
<asac> mozilla bug 399589
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399589 in Security: PSM "PSM + tip of NSS, error ‘SECAlgorithmIDTemplate’ not declared" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399589
<armin76> Ubulette: nope, i haven't seen anything like that, in fact i don't use ff3 :P
<armin76> Ubulette: any page i could check that?
<armin76> Ubulette: with beta2 there isn't a button either
<armin76> so probably a feature :P
<armin76> http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/its-an-attack.html
<cheguevara> http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1im8.png
<cheguevara> how nice to see all your browsers pass :P
<asac> cheguevara: the image looks squashed
<asac> which test url is it?
<cheguevara> http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html#top
<asac> yeah ffox 2 fails though
<cheguevara> yep
<asac> ok lunch
<armin76> mozilla bug 15322
<armin76> mozilla bug 172818
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 15322 in XP Apps: GUI Features "Ability to rearrange toolbars (by drag and drop)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15322
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 172818 in Toolbars and Toolbar Customization "Allow movement of toolbars (using visible grippies)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172818
<armin76> asac: fix :P
<asac> you rather mean "implement" ... its not a bug/regression ;)
<armin76> asac: implement! :P
<shirish> asac: you up buddy?
<asac> shirish: yes
<asac> shirish: i asked you about the extensions :)
<shirish> asac: right, I disabled all the extensions, and still while I try to upload it fails.
<shirish> means ff crashes.
<shirish> but there is also another possibility
<asac> did you tell me what those extensions are?
<asac> e.g. post the install.rdf of them?
<asac> shirish: maybe also try with a fresh profile
<shirish> asac: what do you mean post the install.rdf of them?
<asac> yes, like what i asked in the bug
<shirish> asac: there is also another possibility, I came to know I also have ubufox installed, perhaps that might also have something to do with it, what do you think?
<shirish> asac: I can copy & paste the install.rdf files if that's ok with u? What do you say?
<shirish> alongwith the paths that u have given, I am also updating ff2.0.x series as we speak.
<shirish> asac: will also try a fresh profile, just to see if that works out in any way.
<shirish> asac: the first extension is Seamonkey, the second is Adblock Plus.
<shirish> asac: of course will be putting up all this info. on the bug as well, so there is a history there as well.
<shirish> sorry, the first extension is downthemall, a download manager.
<asac> shirish: please attach to bug
<asac> shirish: the ones with the path i named in the bug
<shirish> asac: I couldn't attach it to the bug, because ff crashes, I instead copied & pasted the contents to the bug itself bug 190856
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190856 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190856
<shirish> asac: sorry again :(
<shirish> asac: ubufox is a ubuntu-only thing, is it?
<asac> yes
<asac> copy&paste is ok
<asac> please try a clean profile too
<shirish> sure would do.
<asac> shirish: what do you mean with "This is seamonkey"
<asac> i don't understand that
<shirish> asac: disregard the bit about seamonkey, I was reading the install.rdf, I misunderstood something.
<asac> try the clean profile (how i described in bug) first
<asac> if that fixes it we at least know the direction to look closer
<asac> if it doesn't we know its the system files that cause this
<asac> shirish: ^^^^
<shirish> asac: working on it, have a clean profile :)
<shirish> asac: how do I recursively mv stuff from my .mozilla to another directory?
<asac> shirish: just mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.backup1
<asac> then start ffox again
<shirish> done, doing the rest.
<shirish> asac: that also didn't work out, it also crashed.
<shirish> asac: although this time, I tried to just upload & then tried cancelling that.
<asac> well ... you most likely still have a contaminated system
<asac> hard to say
<asac> (in worst case hardware error) ... if upload really crashes i would have seen more reports so far
<shirish> asac: true, I don't know about contaminated systems but what you can say could be true.
<asac> shirish: contaminated: e.g. you installed some lib or other thing once on your system that isn't plain ubuntu
<asac> e.g. left over from some 3rd party install et al
<asac> like the ftp archive ... you never know what standards those packagers follow
<asac> for instance installing ubuntuzilla is the worst you could ever do :)
<asac> if i ever meat the author of that package i will get a shotgun :)
<asac> but most likely would just shoot in the air as i am not the kind of person that can shoot anyone :)
<shirish> ah, right, that is entirely possible.
<shirish> also uninstalled the ubufox extensions, let's try this the last time. If nothing works then I am doomed :(
<asac> shirish: ubufox is unlikely to cause this
<asac> shirish: you can attach a strace -f firefox &> /tmp/strace.log to the bug
<asac> (use konqueror to do that if no gecko browser works for you)
<asac> (does ffox 3 work)?
<shirish> asac: I know but just to make sure that isn't the cause the of it
<shirish> ff3 also has the same bug as well as couple of others mozilla/gecko-based browsers.
<asac> shirish: attach the strace ... deinstall all themes (which can cause wierd issues as well)
<shirish> asac: will do, btw where are themes located on ff2?
<asac> shirish: well if you have  fresh profile you shouldn't have any themes now
<asac> check the Tools -> Addons dialog
<asac> if there is anything still left
<asac> maybe try to uninstall vlc plugin as well
<shirish> asac: there are 3 themes even in the fresh profile
<shirish> firefox (default theme) , gnome theme 0.5, Human theme 0.5 & Tangerine theme 0.5 , all of them have uninstall greyed out.
<shirish> asac: perhaps they are the culprit.
<asac> let me see
<asac> yes they are globally installed
<asac> try to uninstall them (you should have packages for them)
<shirish> asac: I think this is most probably it, i   firefox-themes-ubuntu  Firefox themes matching the Ubuntu desktop look
<asac> shirish: that one usually should be good
<asac> there should be others
<asac> (e.g. tango)
<asac> shirish: what does  MR Tech Local Install (version: 5.3.2.6)  do?
<asac> shirish: try to remove gnome and tangerine theme
<shirish> asac: will do, MR Tech Local install is basically a package to use outdated plugins, plugins which have not been updated for a long time, kinda like a patch.
<asac> sounds scary .... and nothing a user wants to install
<shirish> http://www.mrtech.com/extensions/local_install/
<shirish> it does no. of things as u can see.
<shirish> damn, i did something stupid & all my profile is gone :(
<asac> shirish: you moved it away
<shirish> asac: that's why I usually copy the profiles, this time I didn't do & in moving mv it got overwritten.
<shirish> asac: not your fault, all mine, I was just stupid.
<asac> sorry for that
<asac> i didn't tell anything harmful ;)
<asac> but well ... every one working with computers lost important data multipe times and survived ;)
<shirish> asac: I know, its just mv doesn't give a warning when you copy stuff over that, I didn't realize that.
<asac> at some points you'll find that creating incremental backups of your important folders is the only way to reduce the chance to wipe something to a safe probabiliy
<asac> you can also use the file manager (nautilus) if you feel more secure
<asac> command line is pretty efficient, but can be quite destructing if you are tired or something
<shirish> true
<shirish> aha, I do still have ff3 & I have bookmarks synchronizer, so lots of things can still be salvaged.
<shirish> so not much harm done.
<shirish> :)
<shirish> asac: tangerine-icon-theme is a dependancy of ubuntu-desktop
<asac> ok
 * asac wonders why
<asac> is the human theme still a dependency aswell?
<shirish> I have no idea
<shirish> human-theme is also a dependancy of ubuntu-desktop as well as edubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-artwork as well.
<asac> k
<shirish> asac: the 4 themes are still there, firefox-default, gnome 0.5, human-theme as well as tangerine-theme
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: hi
<shirish> asac: got the strace & it crashed without any extensions, just with the themes, I can uninstall the themes if you really want.
<Ubulette> what ?
<shirish> Ubulette: just said hi, asac is helping me to work out that bug which I had filed a day before, which I also put up on the mailing list.
<Ubulette> crash doing what ?
<asac> crash during upload
<asac> shirish: please figure out which theme it is
<Ubulette> [Sun 15:08] <Ubulette> mozilla bug 257427
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 257427 in XP Toolkit/Widgets "opening filepicker without first appending a filter crashes" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257427
<asac> note that in the bug ... attach the strace and let me know :)
<Ubulette> like this one ?
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... but it happens during upload afaict for now
<Ubulette> (fixed in trunk yesterday)
<Ubulette> the stack trace is not usable in the bug so it's difficult to guess
<asac> my bet is that its a contaminated system (by some 3rd party installs done in the past) ... or last chance its a theme
<asac> there were themes in the past that crashes ffox
<shirish> dunno how long this is going to take or whether it will be a successful upload or not, that's 23 MB of strace.log
<shirish> wow, how can it be, it shows 22 MB of strace.log attached
<asac> :)
<shirish> asac: I just have no idea, I hope text isn't garbled when you are downloading stuff.
<shirish> my upload speeds are usually capped at 8-10 kbps or at the most 15 kbps.
<shirish> Anyway best of luck to you if you do manage to crack that one.
<shirish> damn, ff3.0 was also using the same profile, shouldn't this be using a seperate profile ?
<Ubulette> same profile as ff2 ? which ff3 is that ? looks like b3rc2~fta1....
<shirish> ff3 3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<shirish> asac: this is strange, ff2 shows 4 themes at startup, while ff3 shows only 1.
<asac> shirish: can't you disable them?
<asac> shirish: does downgrading help?
<shirish> asac: no I can't there is no way to disable them. its greyed out.
<shirish> asac: downgrading to what, I just upgraded them 2.0.12, the latest release.
<asac> ok but it happened with previous too?
<shirish> asac: yes it happened with 2.0.10 all this time, I just upgraded to 2.0.12 & let's see what's in store here.
<asac> ok
<shirish> asac: at this point in time, its downloading file without an issue, although the assertion is still there on the CLI.
<shirish> asac: once I have made a profile with profilemanager then do I need to give firefox-profilemanager each time, I have made profiles of both at 2 different places so one can't touch the other.
<asac> which assertion?
<armin76> implement!
<armin76> Ubulette: you implement!
<jcastro> Ubulette: asac: got a mail from upstream about a bug, I just fwd'ed it to you guys.
<asac> jcastro: yeah ... thanks. already got it though:)
<asac> better safe than sorry ;)
<jcastro> asac: ok cool, so what do I tell them, that you're applying it already?
<Ubulette> jcastro, I didn't get anything (so far)
<jcastro> Ubulette: I think I have the wrong email for you
<Ubulette> please use the one in my LP profile
<jcastro> k
<Ubulette> maybe you're in my greylist then
<jcastro> you don't have a public address published on lp
<shirish> asac: once I have made a profile with profilemanager then do I need to give firefox-profilemanager each time, I have made profiles of both at 2 different places so one can't touch the other ?
<Ubulette> jcastro, I don't ? I thought anyone logged in could see all emails
<shirish> asac: the assertion such as (gecko:6663): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Ubulette> confirmed, you're stuck in my greylist for a few more minutes
<jcastro> Ubulette: no worries, looks like asac is tracking it anyway
<Ubulette> ok
<shirish> Ubulette: can u tell me the question I asked asac ?
<shirish> that once I have made a profile with profilemanager then do I need to give firefox-profilemanager each time, I have made profiles of both at 2 different places so one can't touch the other ?
<shirish> or do I have to do firefox -profilemanager & firefox-3.0 -profilemanager each time so they don't mix up stuff?
<Ubulette> with  3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000, ff3 is still using ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0 while ff2 uses ~/.mozilla/firefox so you should not need the profile manager
<Ubulette> that will change with 3.0~b3
<shirish> Also I have job for both of u when u have free time Bug 191015
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191015 in amaya "Sync Amaya 9.55 (universe) with Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191015
<shirish> Ubulette: with 3.0~b3 it would stop using ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0 or what?
<Ubulette> yep, asac removed the appname patch i've made a long time ago creating ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0 so it will use ~/.mozilla/firefox, like ff2. That means ff2 will disappear soon
<Ubulette> s/will/should/
<Ubulette> I don't mind myself, i've already removed ff2 from all my boxes
<shirish> right
<shirish> I use both alternatively, especially with the issues which we have been having. Anyways doesn't matter now, would have to think about that when we hit b3 & the .deb comes here.
<shirish> I wish there was a password & URL exporter site too like foxmarks for bookmarks, would make things so easy
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/+builds?build_text=gcj&build_state=all
<Ubulette> asac, did you produce any patches for miro ?
<Ubulette> asac, i wonder if the bad wrapping in miro's left pane is not caused by your tooltip patch in xul1.9...
<asac> Ubulette: how did you get miro to build?
<Ubulette> haven't retried since last time. I'm still with r6000
<asac> 1st .. it just doesn't work with how the do it now (e.g. need to mv platform platformxx)
<asac> most likely they don't use setup.py to build their dev tree
<asac> 2nd they have changed startup order ... i have to tackle that next
<Ubulette> ok, i'll move my branch to mt, feel free to push there :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but miro is not high prio for me atm :)
<asac> though its tempting to do it right and reminds me that there is still work left for python
<asac> i think thu is feature freeze :(
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> people are complaining about the left pane wrapping in hardy too
<asac> bug?
<Ubulette> donno, they didn't say. http://geekport.com/files/mirocrop.png
<asac> they need to file a bug ... i mean its hard enough to look at bugs. searching the web for arbitrary claims is just cumbersome ;)
<Ubulette> i know that. I'll tell them next time
<asac> cool
<asac> if you can reproduce this with hardy verisno you can even file on their behalf
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-12
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think the idea is to rename firefox bin package to firefox-3
<asac> aeh firefox-2
<asac> and using a virtual package |firefox| that depends on firefox-3 to do the transition
<warp10> Hi all!
<asac> hey
<asac> warp10: there are two ways to implement this for seamonkey:
<asac> 1. patching the seamonkey source to add a new menu entry
<asac> 2. writing an extension that overlays the menu and adds a new menu entry
<asac> i would suggest to do 1. first
<asac> and if 1 works we can consider to make an extension out of it
<asac> warp10: do you know how to build seamonkey from upstream sources?
<warp10> asac: mmm... I have just worked on sources packages and packaged a couple of software, building seamonkey shouldn't be so much different, right?
<asac> a bit
<asac> get the upstream source (e.g. maybe use the current orig.tar.gz)
<warp10> I downloaded the source package already, so I have it
<asac> then add a .mozconfig file with content:
<asac> ac_add_options --enable-application=suite
<asac> ac_add_options --enable-debug
<asac> ac_add_options --disable-optimize
<asac> on top i would suggest an entry to set a different build location (so the source stays clean):
<asac> mk_add_options MOZ_OBJDIR=/home/asac/moz-objdir
<asac> ^^ this should go on top
<asac> adapt it according to a location you like
<asac> build with
<asac> make -f client.mk build
<asac> (this will be a debug build and will require about 5G of disk space :))
<asac> when build has finished you can run seamonkey in /home/asac/moz-objdir/dist/bin/
<asac> ./seamonkey
<asac> once you have a working build we can look how to make the changes ;)
<warp10> asac: ok, it is going
<warp10> asac: mmm... build failed :(
<warp10> asac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55707/ these are the last lines, do you need more?
<asac> warp10: instll build dependenciesof seamonkey package
<asac> sudo apt-get build-dep seamonkey ... but i guess you have have
<asac> that
<asac> yu need apatch most likely
<asac> look in seamonkey source package debian/patches/ directroy
<asac> Ubulette: which patch is it? ^^
<warp10> asac: well, some build-deps were missing indeed
<asac> warp10: try 13_bz344818_att264996.patch
<asac> you need to run autoconf2.13 after applying that
<warp10> asac: ok, patched and building now
<asac> good
<warp10> asac: mmm... not so good: same error as before :(
<asac> did you run autoconf2.13 after patching?
<warp10> asac: I did. No output from that
<asac> warp10: maybe that patch only helps for system cairo ... i am doing a test build now ... you can try to add another option to .mozconfig:
<asac> --enable-system-cairo
<asac> --disable-tests you want as well i guess
<asac> and take care that configure is actually rerun during build
<asac> e.g. if its not run automatically after touching .mozconfig you might want to run make -f client.mk clean distclean before bulding
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 416969
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 416969 in RSS Discovery and Preview "When subscribing to an RSS feed, no default applications are listed" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416969
<[reed]> looks like a ubuntu problem
<warp10> asac: ok, I did everything an I can confirm the configure run. Rebuilding now
<[reed]> an*
<asac> [reed]: which defaulta pp is there for you?
<[reed]> you mean what does the drop-down say?
<asac> [reed]: you claimed that we have something that you have ;)
<asac> so yes, what is the drop-down saying :)
<[reed]> "Live Bookmarks", "Bloglines", "My Yahoo", "Google" and trunk has "Choose Application" (not sure if branch has that)
<asac> i have "subscribe" ... "choose application ...", "my yahoo", "bloglines", "google"
<asac> so its the same for firefox-3.0
<asac> [reed]: i think the reporter complains about that choose application ... doesn't guess any default app
<[reed]> ah
<asac> if i select liferea through choose application ... it will be added to that menu later on
<[reed]> true, but where would get we get some "default app" from?
<[reed]> also, why is that guy running 2.0.0.6?
<[reed]> crazy
<asac> through mime-type ... as always ;)
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> [reed]: 2.0.0.6 is what ubuntu gutsy has on CD (as it was current) ... he most likely didn't run any update/upgrades yet
<[reed]> and he's jonathan@ubuntu.com? not running updates? tsk
<[reed]> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> maybe he used a live-cd to test this?
<asac> no idea
<asac> warp10: oh in case it fails with some visibility issues you need debian/patches/20_force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3.patch as well
<asac> (run autoconf2.13 too)
<asac> i think that should be the last
<asac> (sorry forgot most things about the old branch where seamonkey 1.8 is from)
<warp10> asac: ok. It's still running and looks like the critical point is behind us (crossing fingers)
<asac> yeah lets hope
<asac> otherwise you need the pach above as well unfortunatley
<warp10> asac: if this build test ends successfully, what is the next step? Making changes and building again?
<asac> yes ... you don't need full rebuilds ... usually you go to your MOZ_OBJDIR (in .mozconfig) ... and just run make
<asac> sometimes even running make in just subdirectory is enough ... but depends on what you are changing
<asac> warp10: the change would be adding a menu item for the help menu
<warp10> asac: yeah, I gave a look to ubufox as you suggested in the bug report
<asac> ok .. should be similar then
<asac> you need the javascript function that runs apport to report the bug
<asac> next we want to create apport hooks that gather some valuable information from the users profile (e.g. what extensions/plugins are installed)
<asac> we have that in firefox atm
<warp10> asac: so looks like I need ubufoxReportBug() within content/overlay.js, perhaps ...
<asac> [reed]: any news on a native application picker for gtk?
<asac> warp10: yeah ... first figure out where the help menu for seamonkey is in
<asac> then there is probably a .js file already that you could use to add that function
<[reed]> is there a bug on that? I would think we could support that pretty easily
<asac> mozilla bug 397700
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 397700 in File Handling "Implement application selector (nsIMIMEInfo.possibleLocalHandlers) for Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397700
<asac> might be related
<[reed]> hmm, it's a blocker
<asac> [reed]: my vision would be something you get when right clicking on file in nautilus and say "open with other ..."
<asac> currently trying to figure if that dialog is available insome gnome lib
<[reed]> ok, I'm going to go study a bit and take a short nap before I have a test
<[reed]> boo, tests :(
<asac> [reed]: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/apppick.png ... good luck
<[reed]> yeah, that looks useful
<[reed]> figure out the api behind that and post some urls / links
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> or supply a patch!
<warp10> asac: good news! I just launched seamonkey :)
<asac> welcome .)
<warp10> asac: I'm not sure where I should look for the help menu
<asac> warp10: try xpfe/communicator/resources/content/utilityOverlay.xul to start
<warp10> asac: ahh... ok, I found the menu part
<asac> [reed]: i will work on upstream code again after Feature Freeze (which is end of this week);
<warp10> asac: what about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55721/
<asac> warp10: looks good ... try to not make unneeded changes ;) (line 23 and newline removed in line 7 should go to line 10 i guess)
<warp10> asac: yeah, it is :) I'll fix that. What about the position of the item within the menu?
<asac> hmm ... maybe place it below the menu separator
<asac> and put another separator below that
<asac> afaik other overlays anchour their new menu entries at that separator
<asac> but in the end just look at the final result
<asac> we might want other menu entries (e.g. look at what ubufox ships as well)
<warp10> asac: ok. I'll do that and add launchpad and online help too
<asac> good
<warp10> asac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55722/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55723/ Do I need to add something else to the .js?
<asac> warp10: yes, s/firefox/seamonkey/ and s/feisty/hardy/
<asac> and file a bug against ubufox that it still refers to feisty for "Get Help" and "Translate applicatioN" :)
<warp10> asac: ok. I have to go AFK for a while, so I'll do that once I'm back :)
<asac> warp10: sure ;) we can go on whenever you want :)
<warp10> asac: ok, I'm back and I think the source is ready. Is there a way to test the new menu without rebuilding the whole thing?
<asac> try to build just the xpfe directory in the MOZ_OBJDIR
<asac> e.g. cd $MOZ_OBJDIR/xpfe
<asac> make
<asac> or even the communicator dir therein
<warp10> asac: looks like I have broken the menu
<asac> warp10: replace the &...; entities with real words
<asac> you probably lack the translations for that
<warp10> asac: ah, works now :)
<asac> typo?
<warp10> asac: the problem was the "&"
<asac> which?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55721/
<asac> line 17 or 19?
<asac> or both
<warp10> 17
<asac> thats an entity. it most likely just isn't defined anywhere
<asac> (translatable entity)
<warp10> (and corresponding ones for the other two menus)
<warp10> s/menus/items
<asac> try to search where the other access keys are defined
<asac> and how thats done
<asac> (for the log: i don't think that accesskeys are important in this case anyway)
<warp10> asac: i found the .dtd where accesskeys and labels are listed.
<warp10> I don't see any accesskey that I can use for this bug, anyway
<asac> warp10: thats fine ... don't use any then
<warp10> asac: ok. Unfortunately, I have another problem: the three new item doesn't actually work
<warp10> If I click them, nothing happens. something wrong with the .js?
<asac> warp10: look in the javascript/error console for eventual errors
<warp10> asac: it just says: Error: ubufoxReportBug is not defined
<warp10> Source File: chrome://navigator/content/navigator.xul
<warp10> Line: 1
<asac> yeah ... then the .js file is not found
<asac> most likely you didn't add it to the jar.mn
<warp10> (sorry if I answer a little late sometime, today it's a very busy day for me :-S)
<asac> thats ok
<warp10> jar.mn? Oh, I didn't know about that
<asac> warp10: did you find it?
<asac> xpfe/communicator/jar.mn
<asac> you need to add _new_ files you want to become part of the chrome there (e.g. the .js file of ubufox)
<asac> play abit around with it and look with unzip -l /path/to/xpi/file.xpi
<asac> how its included afterwards
<warp10> asac: I did and I fixed that but I have another issue with openUILink
<warp10> Error: openUILink is not defined
<warp10> Source File: chrome://communicator/content/reportbug.js
<warp10> Line: 27
<asac> warp10: maybe thats defined in a different .js file in ubufox?
<asac> just steal the code then and add it to reportbug.js
<asac> maybe rename that to ubutumenu.js
<warp10> asac: I don't see that function in other .js within ubufox, indeed.
<asac> ok thats firefox specific
<asac> its defined http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/base/content/utilityOverlay.js#117
<asac> i think you can do it like:
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/base/content/utilityOverlay.js#211
<asac> maybe create a new helper function in your .js file for that
<asac> e.g. just window.openDialog
<asac> like in plain html/javascript?
<asac> no ida if openDialog exists there
<warp10> asac: should the new page be opened in _blank?
<asac> hmmm ... what does firefox do atm?
<warp10> asac: mmm... it opens a new window, so _blank should be fine
<asac> yep
<warp10> asac: looks like we are almost done, just one more thing: seamonkey shows a (U) close to the item in the menu. How can I fix that?
<warp10> I guess it is related to the missing accesskeys and labels, isn't it?
<asac> warp10: missing labels?
<asac> how that?
<asac> hmmm ... maybe ( don't know) it could be a debug build feature to mark strings that are not translatable
<asac> make them translatable (at least the labels)
<asac> but see that it doesn't break if you run seamonkey with a different locale
<asac> but maybe we should do that when we have intgrated those changes to our bzr branch
<armin76> bumb
<warp10> asac: Ok, I'll leave that unchanged, so. The whole changes list is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55750/
<shirish> asac: you up buddy?
<asac> warp10: ok ... next we need to integrat that change into the package ... but i will be gone soon. will be back later for a while (in ~3 hours) or tomorrow and so on
<asac> shirish: a bit ;)
<shirish> asac: glad, there was something I came to also know, so perhaps the crashes might not have to do anything at all with firefox.
<shirish> http://live.gnome.org/GioToDo
<shirish> asac: do you know about this new library, its supposed to be integrated with lib-glib
<warp10> asac: I merged the changes into the package already and I'm building in a clean pbuilder envy. If build is successfull, probably I can attacch the debdiff to the bug report
<shirish> integrated into libglib
<shirish> warp10: what are u building?
 * shirish curious
<warp10> shirish: seamonkey, for bug #190845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190845 in seamonkey "seamonkey has no Help > Report Problem in Help Menu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190845
<shirish> warp10: oh thank u, I put that one up :)
<shirish> asac: the new library is basically for doing all i/o in gnome. So that's another possibility, what do you think?
<warp10> shirish: I annoyed asac for the whole day, since I never tackled a bug involving mozilla team and I am not very familiar with Mozilla development. On the other hand, I learned a lot of things today :)
<shirish> warp10: well, me neither & I'm just a user & I annoy them everytime, both asac as well as Ubulette_
<shirish> but they are good to me :)
<warp10> shirish: I'm sure of that :)
<shirish> warp10: when u are done with this one, mind trying to do the same for Amaya? That's a nice tool, pity many people don't know about it.
<warp10> shirish: infact I have never used amaya so far. I'll try to fix that too, anyway. :)
<shirish> try the old version, you'll love the way it looks, forget the functionality & all that ;)
<warp10> :D ok!
<shirish> by old version, I mean the one which is on hardy
<warp10> new version upstream not synced yet?
<shirish> nope, there is an old version for which I gave a sync request about a day back.
<shirish> old as in about a yr. back.
<shirish> there would be a new one in the near future, but who knows when that near future would be.
<shirish> I mean as in upstream development
 * asac hsa to run ... bbl
<warp10> shirish: I am just looking to your sync request. It will be never accepted if you don't subscribe u-u-s for it
<shirish> what's u-u-s ? Universe Sponsors or something like that?
<warp10> shirish: yeah, ubuntu-universe-sponsors. I just subscribed it
<warp10> Once they ack your sync request, an archive admin will do the real sync
<shirish> ok, hmm... so this is with all the packages? where I want them to be synced with debian?
<warp10> shirish: it is. sponsors review your request and check if Ubuntu really needs it, but if you don't subscribe them to the bug, they will miss it
<shirish> aha, ok, will remember it then.
<shirish> warp10: I want to subscribe u-u-s, what should I write in the person's name when subscribing other?
<shirish> another bug, another sync request.
<warp10> shirish: sorry, I didn't understand. May you elaborate?
<shirish> warp10: When one tries to subscribe somebody else, one should either know their e-mail address or something like that in the space/drop-down menu on which one clicks choose, what did u put up there?
<warp10> shirish: just type exactely "ubuntu-universe-sponsors"
<shirish> did & they are now proud owners of another sync request ;)
<shirish> warp10: did u realize u just taught me something ;)
<warp10> shirish: it's just the soul of FOSS: if I have an idea and you have one idea, and we share them, we have two ideas each! :)
<shirish> that unfortunately for MS is true ;)
<warp10> shirish: indeed, but they don't rock like we do! ;)
<shirish> I think that's true of most of the free software distributions, one way or the other, but we all feed on & off each other.
<warp10> indeed!
<shirish> warp10: btw u-u-s would be so sorry now that I know them, for I would be much more vigilant.
<warp10> shirish: well, you can became a MOTU: this will allow acking for yourself :D
<shirish> warp10: have no coding, packaging skills at all, just can tell people, this is broken and this needs to be synced, can do bit of gdb & strace & valgrind but that's about it.
<warp10> shirish: I am not a coder and I learned everything about packaging in the last 4 months, but my mentor says I'm almast ready to apply as MOTU. If I could, you can too. ;)
<shirish> warp10: cool, that is cool for sure :)
<warp10> indeed! Being MOTU is not just writing patch and bugfixing, it involves a lot of other things that (almost) anyone can do. We are having Developers Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) soon, that's a great moment to get started! :)
<shirish> warp10: I know I do happen to read sometime the ubuntu-devel but haven't seen the wiki yet.
<shirish> asac: any idea if ff is ever going to move out of cvs?
<raji> asac, r u there?
<armin76> [reed]: around?
<[reed]> armin76: yep
<armin76> http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2008-0416 <- anyone knows something about that?
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-0416)
<armin76> that's rather weird
<armin76> the ubuntu changelog says: * MFSA 2008-04 aka CVE-2008-0416: Multiple XSS vulnerabilities from
<armin76>     character encoding
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-0416)
<armin76> bug MFSA 2008-04  is Stored password corruption
<armin76> s/bug/but
<armin76> http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2008-0420 <- another one
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-0420)
<[reed]> sounds like a problem with ubuntu's CVEs
<[reed]> or is this an issue on mozilla's pages somewhere?
<armin76> nope
<armin76> but i found it rather strange :P
<armin76> saying that a vuln has been fixed and the report doesn't say anything
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> yo
<Ubulette> for MSFA, I use http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html
<Ubulette> that's what I used for the latest seamonkey
<Ubulette> [reed], trunk is broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/4517/
<[reed]> that's an easy fix
<[reed]> file a bug
<[reed]> rename GetMessage to GetMessageMoz
<Ubulette> maybe it's already fixed. my buildbot got that nearly 2h ago
<[reed]> doubt it
<[reed]> webservices isn't part of the build
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> Ubulette: I just got rs= to fix it
<[reed]> I'll commit a fix
<Ubulette> oh, thanks
<[reed]> committed... give it 10 min. and then try again
<Ubulette> [reed], is b3 officially out ? I don't see anything in my usual channels
<[reed]> almost
<[reed]> couple more hours
<Ubulette> what happened ?
<[reed]> happened?
<[reed]> what do you mean?
<Ubulette> i was supposed to be released yesterday according to tons of moz blogs
<Ubulette> it
<[reed]> ??
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> today's always been scheduled
<[reed]> for the last several weeks at least
<rhelmer|afk> Ubulette: we don't release before 3pm, to be nice to our mirrors
<rhelmer|afk> Ubulette: doing final testing now
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<warp10> asac (and whoever): regarding the bug in ubufox (still opening feisty pages for help and translations), should I update pfs/db/sources.list.7.10 too?
<asac> warp10: whats in there?
<asac> that should be gutsy
<warp10> asac: it is, but shouldn't it be updates to hardy?
<asac> armin76: don't bother about them
<warp10> s/updates/updated
<asac> all the info available is the ones in ubuntu changelog. moz security group knows it and thinks its ok
<asac> (read: it was a glitch)
<asac> i don't want to tell the full story now ... but remember me in a while
<asac> :)
<armin76> asac: thanks
<armin76> gentoo bug 209987
<armin76> bad ubotu :P
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> [reed], still broken
<Ubulette> nsSOAPMessage.cpp:68: error: no 'nsresult nsSOAPMessage::GetMessageMoz(nsIDOMDocument**)' member function declared in class 'nsSOAPMessage'
<Ubulette> before, it was
<Ubulette> nsSOAPException.cpp:63: error: no 'nsresult nsSOAPException::GetMessage(char**)' member function declared in class 'nsSOAPException'
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4525/
<armin76> Ubulette: webservices aren't going to be fixed unless you file a bug :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-13
<[reed]> system hunspell coming to a build near you soon!
<asac> uff ... what a marathon meeting
<asac> Ubulette: ever looked at j2se1.4? and why it chokes on perl expression in rules?
<asac> bug 127985
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127985 in libgtk2-perl "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127985
<asac> ok big upload batch now ... off for now
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> bumb
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed the ftbfs of nspr on ppc
<armin76> nspr failed on ppc?
<Ubulette> debian specific failure
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11927838/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-powerpc.nspr_4.7.0~1.9b3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<armin76> i see...
<Ubulette> hmm, is it powerpc or ppc
<Ubulette> armin76, do you have ppc box ?
<armin76> i have access to one
<Ubulette> what does gcc -dumpmachine gives you ?
<armin76> powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu
<Ubulette> hmm, it's supposed to be a triplet
<Ubulette> i486-linux-gnu
<armin76> i686-pc-linux-gnu
<armin76> ppc is kernel stuff, powerpc is userland
<armin76> Linux luna 2.6.14-hardened #1 Tue Nov 15 21:55:38 UTC 2005 ppc 7447/7457, altivec supported CHRP Pegasos2 GNU/Linux
<armin76> but the compiler is powerpc
<Ubulette> ok, i stick with powerpc
<armin76> fyi mozilla uses uname -m in the 1.8 branch
<asac> Ubulette: ok pushed. thanks
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> asac, didn't you say earlier that more build boxes will be assigned to ppas ?
<shirish> guys, any idea when ff3b3 will hit hardy?
<shirish> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<shirish> Ubulette: I know u're up, thanx to the logs ;)
<asac> shirish: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/128-My-5-Today-....html
<shirish> asac: when would that be pushed to ubuntu mirrors?
<asac> shirish: once they are built
<asac> shirish: press reload on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<shirish> ok, thanx :) Do know will get it only if all the architectures are built without any complaints, will take a while. :( But still u guys are awesome.
<Ubulette> xul started 18min ago
<Ubulette> i386
<Ubulette> and 15 min ago on amd64
<shirish> would take it own's time even if everything gets resolved. Even getting it on the mirrors take about couple of hrs.
<shirish> bbl, take care guys , good thing to know is I can check out this in few hours.
<Ubulette> asac, why did you say firefox-4.0 everywhere ???  * provide link /usr/bin/firefox => /usr/bin/firefox-4.0
<asac> everywhere? ... i guess its just that typo, isn't it?
<Ubulette> asac, did you reup ff2 ?
<asac> Ubulette: tomorrow
<asac> its ready ... just want to test a few things
<Ubulette> hm, will it work ?
<asac> why not?
<Ubulette> i mean, with ff3 already in ?
<Ubulette> ff3 has the new ff meta package right ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i renamed the binaries: firefox-2*
<asac> if you want you could adapt your gnome preferred applications patch to look for /usr/bin/firefox-2
<asac> as /usr/bin/firefox is now ffox 3
<Ubulette> ff2 will not be upgraded to 3 with today's upload ?
<asac> it will
<asac> i will only provide a firefox 2 package that will go to universe for those that need some extension
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<Ubulette> so hardy will have no ff2 until tomorrow, right ?
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> hmm rev 122
<asac> no idea why lp doesn't update that branch
<asac> ah now
<asac> hmmm ... i think i should push it to mozillateam
<Ubulette> do you want to rename the ff2 profile to firefox-2.0 or something ?
<Ubulette> would be appreciated by those willing to run the two at the same time
<Ubulette> which is no longer possible right now
<asac> yeah ... i know the implications. not for the first upload.
<asac> so far i didn't pay much attention. just want to provide firefox 2 because some people complained that they rely heavily on some extension that isn't avail for ffox 3 yet
<asac> but we could
<asac> or maybe listen for complains and if there is real demand do it
<asac> i will sleep about it
<asac> Ubulette: do you still have the patch for preferred applications?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> i can update it
<asac> ok i can sponsor then
<asac> i could even replace firefox-3.0 by firefox-2 and the title for you if you give the patch to me :)
<asac> of course, ready to patch appreciated :)
<shirish> asac: ff3b3 is showing dependancy wait while xulrunner1.9 is showing as done both (i386) can u see/tell what the matter is?
<Ubulette> asac, done
<Ubulette> shirish, yep, don't worry, builders are just busy
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/gnome-control-center_2.21.90-0ubuntu2--2.21.90-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<shirish> Ubulette: that's ok what I want to understand is at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/514712
<shirish> it shows that there is a dependancy xulrunner-1.9-dev (>= 1.9~b3) which its waiting for.
<Ubulette> it will keep retrying until it is solved.. which is already the case now
<shirish> and if one looks at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 it shows the i386 to be build.
<shirish> to be successfully built.
<shirish> Ubulette: so now its just waiting for the builders to be idle then it will try again or what?
<Ubulette> armin76, xul failed on sparc for us, what about you ?
<Ubulette> shirish, yes
<Ubulette> shirish, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Ubulette> virtual means ppa
<shirish> ppa as in personal package archive?
<Ubulette> yes
<shirish> the urgency flag is for the builders to who should get the priority ?
<Ubulette> most of the time, some builders are assigned to security builds or cd builds
<Ubulette> now it's not the case
<[reed]> Ubulette: mozilla bug 417312
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417312 in Web Services "webservices build broken" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417312
<shirish> just trying to understand the system.
<Ubulette> [reed], b3 fails on sparc: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11930235/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-sparc.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b3%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Ubulette> g++-4.2 -o nsCookieService.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM_OBSOLETE -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES  -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -DIMPL_NS_NET  -I. -I. -I../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../dist/include/storage -I../..
<Ubulette> /../dist/include   -I../../../dist/include/necko -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -I../../../dist/sdk/include    -fPIC   -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-re
<Ubulette> order-functions -Werror   -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsCookieService.pp nsCookieService.cpp
<Ubulette> cc1plus: warnings being treated as errors
<Ubulette> In file included from ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsCOMArray.h:42,
<Ubulette>                  from nsCookieService.cpp:59:
<Ubulette> ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsVoidArray.h: In member function 'void nsAutoVoidArray::ResetToAutoBuffer()':
<Ubulette> ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsVoidArray.h:193: warning: cast from 'char*' to 'nsVoidArray::Impl*' increases required alignment of target type
<Ubulette> make[6]: *** [nsCookieService.o] Error 1
<Ubulette> make[6]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9-1.9~b3+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/netwerk/cookie/src'
<Ubulette> oops, flood
<[reed]> file a bug
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> Core :: Networking: Cookies
<Ubulette> i hate to file bugs without looking for fixes 1st but here, i can't test, i don't have access to anything other than i386 :(
<shirish> Good luck everybody, it has been a pleasant night :)
<Ubulette> [reed], good, you subscribe me to bugs i'm interested in :)
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> [reed], mozilla bug 417345
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417345 in Networking: Cookies "build broken on sparc" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417345
<Ubulette> [reed], will you commit the webservices patch ?
<[reed]> no, both the people in that bug have commit access
<[reed]> the patch author will commit it
<Ubulette> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: why does firefox-3.0 depend on gnome-keyring  and its libraries?
<Ubulette> it does ?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4567/
<asac> i don't see that
<asac> the first is firefox-3.0 ... the second is xulrunner-1.9
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: why do you think it does?
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps i'm looking at a different version than what was uploaded 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Admiral_Chicago> is that in hardy and not gutsy?
<Ubulette> a8 should be gone even in gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> well considering i'm downloading now and updated my sources yesterday...
<Ubulette> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> oh, backport has b3~cvs from 1/1
<Ubulette> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy-backports
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Ubulette> hm
<Admiral_Chicago> !iinfo firefox-3.0 hardy
<Admiral_Chicago> !info firefox-3.0 hardy
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1077 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> guess it is time for me to update to Hardy
<Ubulette> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> it's in gutsy-backports
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i hate using backports.  i need to update the system anyways to Hardy, I might as well do that now
<Admiral_Chicago> Ubulette: how is gnash working in Hardy? Do you know?
<Ubulette> sorry, i don't use it
<Admiral_Chicago> well thanks anyway
<Ubulette> asac, got the debdiff ?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: in gutsy you should add -backports or my ppa to get a better version
<asac> oh sorry :)
<asac> didn't scroll down before answering
<asac> Ubulette: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/gnome-control-center_2.21.90-0ubuntu2--2.21.90-0ubuntu3.debdiff ?
<asac> Ubulette: why did you remove lool from Uploaders?
<asac> (but keep the others)
<asac> Ubulette: ok if i just drop that control hunk?
<asac> http://songbirdnest.com/top40
<Ubulette> i've read that too.
<Ubulette> we still don't have songbird in :(
<Ubulette> last time i've checked, it was a nightmare to package
<asac> Ubulette: jorge is currently in contact with them about copyright/trademark issues
<Ubulette> it had its private xul, is it still the case ?
<asac> (e.g. they want to be in)
<asac> most likely. we should work together with them once they have sorted their trademark concerns
<asac> but he can probably tell you more
<Ubulette> i wanted to do songbird but i've stopped because i didn't want to have another xul
<asac> yeah ... that was the right decision imo
<asac> they should fix that for xul 1.9 ... if they need help/advice they should ask
<asac> i think i have to reup ephy tomorrow too
<Ubulette> most are moz guys so they should already know
<asac> iirc it is broken now because of nsIXPCNative*
<asac> Ubulette: well ... moz guys still don't practice the split :)
<Ubulette> ephy was broken for me when touching the url bar
<asac> mozilla is the one who has the most interwoven source tree in the world :) ... with everything included
<asac> Ubulette: yes thats because nsIXPCNative* symbol is still referred (uselessly)
<armin76> Ubulette: didn't try beta3 on sparc, i'll let you know tomorrow
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-15
<asac> mozilla bug 413583
<asac> ^^^ thats the corruption bug upstream
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413583 in GFX "cairo xlib buggy_repeat not detected correctly" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413583
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> can you try the cairo patch in there?
<asac> (its a workaround afaik)
 * asac has to run
<asac> http://ejohn.org/blog/sub-pixel-problems-in-css/
<asac> red lines has beend duped btw
<Ubulette> yep, read that too.
<Ubulette> as for trying the patch, i can't at home (nvidia) but I can push it to my ppa
<[reed]> asac / Ubulette: seen mozilla bug 394103? how many people are seeing it
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394103 in OS Integration "All elements are HUGE (when doing dpi autodetect?)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394103
<Ubulette> i don't but we have bugs and reports in the forum
<asac> [reed]: i looked in code yesterday
<asac> its for people that have a dpi higher than 143
<asac> the fix is to force dpi 96 everywhere
<asac> i initially thought it was easy to fix, but then i found that the culprid is the image scaling
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/cairo_1.5.8-0ubuntu1--1.5.8-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<asac> you cannot scale images continously
<[reed]> can you comment in the bug and/or produce a patch? I can get it to be a blocker, but it needs an owner.
<asac> so you can either have 1:1 ... or 2:1 ... thats why you get the sudden boost in size of icons when crossing the 143 border
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> [reed]: yes. i can take that
<[reed]> ok, cool
<asac> 96+48
<[reed]> so, what does the image scaling?
<asac> =144
<[reed]> libpr0n? cairo?
<[reed]> layout?
<asac> [reed]: no its in thebes device context
<asac> gfx
<[reed]> ok, I'll move to GFX: Thebes
<[reed]> and renom for blocoking
<[reed]> blocking
<[reed]> and you can assign to yourself
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/gfx/src/thebes/nsThebesDeviceContext.cpp#233
<Ubulette> asac, seems the kde team guys are daily building in their ppa
<asac> [reed]: try yourself ... set layout.css.dpi to 144 and you will instantly see what they see ;)
<asac> (those poor people that invested soo much in their monitor/laptop) :)
<[reed]> asac: ok, go assign the bug to yourself
<[reed]> I'll get it to be a blocker :)
<asac> "mid-air collission" :) with reed
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> taken
<[reed]> thx
<asac> [reed]: do you have a form thread at hand that complains about it?
<[reed]> forum* ?
<[reed]> if forum*, then no. Ubulette might, though
<[reed]> however, see the other bugs that have been duped
<asac> you wrote that there are lots of complains in the forms ;)
<asac> didn't you?
<asac> i would like to get a few testers in this channel that have such a screen
<asac> well 2 testers would be fine ;)
<Ubulette> ask in the bug
<asac> Ubulette: let me now test the cairo patch
<asac> Ubulette: did you manage to use all hunks?
<asac> ok i see
<Ubulette> pushed to my ppa for testers but it's crowded in there :P
<[reed]> <Ubulette> i don't but we have bugs and reports in the forum
<[reed]> that's why I said that
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> Ubulette: works :)
<Ubulette> wanna sponsor it ? :)
<asac> Ubulette: can you please test if scrolling the preview in wiki.ubuntu.com is slow as hell for you as well?
<asac> (without that patch)
<asac> i am not sure. vlad probably would have applied that patch if it was a good idea to do so
<Ubulette> it's not
<asac> afaik they still hope to figure the real cause for that
<asac> Ubulette: maybe attach the patch to the bug for now, so we remember. we have it set to blocking beta
<asac> i will try to talk to him
<Ubulette> well, we can still drop the patch if/when they really fix it, that's why i've said workaround instead of fix
<asac> let me try if scrolling is normal again after backing out this patch
<asac> Ubulette: maybe you can try if its slow for you with that patch as well?
<Ubulette> [reed], what's a beta bandaid ?
<[reed]> wallpaper fix for beta
<[reed]> instead of the real fix
<Ubulette> ?
<[reed]> umm, it means that it might fix the problem, but it's not the real fix
<[reed]> temporary fix
<[reed]> until the real issue can be found
<[reed]> but a fix needed for the beta
<Ubulette> but it's committed anyway ?
<[reed]> dunno, check bonsai
<Ubulette> yes it in b3
<Ubulette> asac, so there's no problem for us either
<Ubulette> ok, built
<Ubulette> bug 192198
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192198 in firefox-3.0 "rendering problem on firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192198
<Ubulette> armin76, [reed], seen something like this ? ^^
<Ubulette> looks like the miro wrapping bug (miro built with xul 1.9)
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> known bug
<Ubulette> # ?
<Ubulette> [reed], bug number ?
<[reed]> bugzilla is not responding
<[reed]> give me a sec :)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> bug 186771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186771 in firefox-3.0 "use more GTK stock icons." [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186771
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^ what do you think ?
<asac> Ubulette: please don't invalidate bugs that need to be send upstream :)
<[reed]> invalid on your side... please send upstream
<[reed]> Firefox :: Theme
<Ubulette> well, part of it is solved in b4pre
<asac> [reed]: well ... we should not close them _before_ they are send upstream. And even after sending them upstream we should keep them open. otherwise it will trigger dupes here.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-16
<[reed]> I didn't mean close
<[reed]> I just meant it's not an ubuntu bug
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: invalid < close :)
<asac> thats true ;)
<asac> Ubulette: a while back we established the procedure to tag bugs that need to be posted upstream as mt-postupstream
<asac> i did that for this bug now
<Ubulette> ok ok, i don't mind
<asac> no :) ... i just want to talk about bug procedures. there are things to revisit ... for sure
<asac> there is also the feature in launchpad to add an empty upstream target (e.g. just add upstream bug, but don't fill in upstream bug id)
<asac> then you can search in the advanced search for for "bugs that needs to be forwarded upstream"
<asac> "Show bugs that need to be forwarded to an upstream bug tracker"
<asac> there was a bunch of different opinions on how to set the status once the bug is posted upstream.
<asac> some said "invalid" - because its not valid for ubuntu
<asac> other said "wont fix" - because ubuntu wont fix it :)
<asac> other said "in progress" - because from ubuntu point of view the bug is now dealt with, just by upstream :)
<Ubulette> i wanted wont fix but it's not there
<asac> not there?
<asac> its there for sure ;)
<Ubulette> in the drop down list
<asac> anyway, it should be wont fix not before the bug is posted upstream imo.
<asac> Ubulette: strange ... i have it there for 6 month or so now
<asac> "incomplete" "invalid" "won't fix" ...
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/lp_bug_status.png
<asac> Ubulette: which bug is that?
<asac> can you still not change the importance? even though you are in bug-control?
<asac> hmm ... maybe wont fix is related to that
<Ubulette> well, it's an old tab
<Ubulette> refresh is different now
<asac> good ;)
<Ubulette> there are 2 more options in that menu now, including wont-fix
<Ubulette> that means i've changed the other one before you bug-controled me
<Ubulette> mozilla-devscripts needs an update now that ff3 needs mozilla/memory to build
<asac> Ubulette: right.
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> is that enough to be pushed ?
<asac> [reed]: why do you use your own memory management now? (instead of using glib?)
<asac> i know that its good for windows, but is it good for linux as well?
<asac> (or isn't that whats in mozilla/memory ?)
<asac> Ubulette: yes, but now we need a freeze exception :)
<Ubulette> ?
<[reed]> fragmentation
<Ubulette> there's jemalloc in there
<[reed]> jemalloc is FreeBSD's default malloc implementation
<[reed]> it owns
<[reed]> we've already seen huge perf wins with it
<[reed]> over normal malloc
<asac> [reed]: yes right, i know that this is a problem on windows, but why do we need this on linux?
<asac> there is already glib_slice stuff and all
<[reed]> because it's better on Linux? :)
<[reed]> let me show you some graphs
<asac> what is better? jemalloc? then glib?
<asac> s/then/than/
<asac> go ahead
<[reed]> well, jemalloc is better than the default malloc we were using
<asac> Ubulette: we are in feature freeze now ... meaning: all new packages need an exception. i think there is an exception for this exception for in-house development though. i will figure out
<asac> [reed]: thats not difficult :)
<Ubulette> feature freeze ? so soon ?
<asac> Ubulette: you should really subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce :)
<Ubulette> two months without updates ?
<[reed]> even I'm on ubuntu-devel-announce!
<asac> and maybe all the other ubuntu-devel* lists. even if you don't read them
<asac> Ubulette: well ... we can get exceptions.
<asac> and i think that software developed by ubuntu is treated different
<asac> its just for upstream software
<Ubulette> I don't have time to read ml. if there's an rss feed, i can add it
<asac> we want to prevent intrusive changes to be introduced now. to stablize
<asac> Ubulette: -announce is really, really low traffix
<asac> something like 2 messages a week ;)
<asac> (if at all)
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-February/thread.html
<asac> 7 messages this month so far
<Ubulette> so gnome will no longer be updated either ?
<asac> gnome has a card blanche
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> because our release cycle is aligned for that
<asac> we will even update gnome in RC freeze
<asac> same for firefox btw ;)
<[reed]> asac: if Firefox 3 misses hardy, will you all take final as soon as it gets released?
<[reed]> as in, upgrade to final
<asac> would we have a choice?
<asac> i hope this will not happen, but we agreed that we can chew to release an RC
<asac> and of course, we willl upgrade
<[reed]> k
<asac> (we upgrade to latest through security anyway)
<[reed]> it's going to be close
<[reed]> :/
<asac> yeah ... i still hope for a perfect match :)
<asac> synchronous release: firefox 3 + ubuntu hardy ships firefox 3 :)
<asac> [reed]: technically we cannot push things on CD after release, so it will be shipped in -updates
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> that's what I thought
<asac> btw, firefox security releases get immediately propagated to -updates from -security because only -updates is widely mirrored
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> how many things are treated this specially?
<[reed]> kernels, I would think
<asac> i think just kernel, xorg and firefox
<[reed]> nice
<asac> ... oh and of course openoffice :)
<[reed]> hah
<asac> the biggest beast of all
<asac> but openoffice and xorg don't get updated that frequently afaik
<asac> and firefox is the only package that has card blanche to ship complete upstream releases as security releases
<asac> (which is especially painful for me :()
<asac> on every security upload i convert to a religious person :)
<asac> but i think that you dveditz has the same problem :) ... given the track record of regressions and regressions in fixes for regressions and so on :)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> we're discussing Opera being mad at us
<[reed]> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2008/02/14/9-26-coming-soon
<asac> yeah :) i read about that ;)
<asac> when i read the title on mailing list i initially thought that i was to blame
<asac> hmm mozilla bug 413135 is still embargoed
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> no idea if it has been re-embargoed
<asac> you know if there is a way to see changes to bug attributes in bugzilla?
<[reed]> sure
<asac> like what we have in launchpad: activity logs?
<[reed]> click "View Bug History"
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> Activity
<[reed]> top right corner
<asac> lets see
<asac> ah ... even <smaller> :)
<[reed]> yes, I made the bmo show_bug template :p
<asac> no change to the sensivity flag in there
 * [reed] is to blame for a lot of that page :)
<asac> its not that bad anymore
<asac> though bugzilla (same for launchpad) doesn't properly track branches
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> thats whats really great in debugs
<[reed]> dveditz hates that
<[reed]> it's bit us more than once
<asac> in debian it works great
<[reed]> how does debian do it?
<asac> you can close a bug with version
<asac> then they look at the changelog of each distribution/branch and see if that version was ever released for it
<asac> thats pretty decent imo.
<[reed]> hmm, yeah
<[reed]> debian's e-mail-based system seems out of date, though
<asac> yeah ... but it prevents a lot of bogus bugs from n00bs
<asac> (which is the good part of it)
<[reed]> lol
<asac> its really true. i mean there is so much crap in launchpad
<asac> same for bugzilla ;)
<asac> and then there are the usability guys that wanted us to change the menu entries from "report a bug" to "report a problem" ... you can think about what happens now ;)
<[reed]> ugh
<[reed]> kill them
<[reed]> :p
<[reed]> do you work from home, or do you have an office?
<asac> home ;)
<DarkMageZ> "i saw a bug run across my computer!"
<asac> our office is in london ... not too far away from here ;)
<DarkMageZ> what's wrong with "report a problem"
<asac> DarkMageZ: yeah;) ... good thing is that bugs usually hide in the light
<asac> while mankind always has a lot of problems
<asac> DarkMageZ: it attracts a lot of unskilled bug reporters that should rather go to answers.launchpad.net or ubuntuforums.org imo
<DarkMageZ> asac, well then link it to answers then. it can be escalated to a bug report from there
<[reed]> maybe mozilla bug 414558 or mozilla bug 415252 for the gmail bug... unsure
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414558 in Layout "gmail titles shown below label when browser width is reduced. List of contacts is empty." [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414558
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415252 in Layout "gmail (new version) doesn't show names in contacts list" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415252
<asac> [reed]: i think the bug we files was already properly duped
<asac> mozilla bug 417707
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417707 in GFX "unexpected red lines in Google Reader" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417707
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> not greader
<[reed]> the gmail one
<asac> oh :/
<Ubulette> not the red lines, the wrapped texts
<asac> sorry i misread
<[reed]> https://launchpad.net/bugs/192198
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192198 in firefox-3.0 "rendering problem on firefox 3" [Undecided,New]
<Ubulette> looks close to http://geekport.com/files/mirocrop.png to you ?
<asac> [reed]: why doesn't dbaron ask for review on his patches?
<asac> (nor did he commit afaict)
<[reed]> he does most of the time
<asac> yeah ... most :)
<[reed]> what bug #?
<asac> mozilla bug 414558
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414558 in Layout "gmail titles shown below label when browser width is reduced. List of contacts is empty." [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414558
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414558#c9
<[reed]> sometimes if he's not sure about the patch, he won't request review
<asac> aeh sorry . #10
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> well, see his comment
<[reed]> it doesn't fix all the testcases
<[reed]> so, he's probably working on a better patch
<[reed]> that fixes all testcases
<asac> i assume so
<asac> i just got more suspicious after I found out about the corruption patch that vlad landed without requesting review (against cairo)
<asac> in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414558#c9
<asac> damn
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414558 in Layout "gmail titles shown below label when browser width is reduced. List of contacts is empty." [Major,New]
<asac> mozilla bug 413583
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413583 in GFX "cairo xlib buggy_repeat not detected correctly" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413583
<[reed]> very few people understand cairo code
<[reed]> outside of the cairo developers
<[reed]> sometimes things happen like that
<asac> thats ok ... but he didn't even drop a note that this was committed :)
<[reed]> yeah, that's annoying
<[reed]> but happens, too
<[reed]> timeless is really bad
<[reed]> about that
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> i remember that he was bribed by his employer to commit all kind of gtkmozembed code
<asac> :)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> and it was all backed out ;)
<asac> luckily
<asac> it resolved some nasty issues
<[reed]> so, are you working with caillon to set up a build environment for the 1.8.0 branch?
<[reed]> or is redhat doing that all?
<asac> yeah ... we took over that branch now
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> build environment? i think thats moco guys reenabling that
<[reed]> no
<asac> i did most of the backports so far
<[reed]> they are shutting it down as soon as caillon has his up
<[reed]> read the bug :p
<asac> we will start to land things on monday ... to revamp 1.8.0 and come up with a 1.5.0.15 release
<asac> oh cool. thats news fore me
<[reed]> mozilla bug 411341
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411341 in Build & Release "mothball 1.8.0 Firefox and Thunderbird build machines" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411341
<asac> ( i think i should check my bugzilla mailbox more frequently again)
<[reed]> there's even a question for you!
<[reed]> yes, you should :)
<asac> well ... i had to do so many things for feature freeze that i couldn't even eat :)
<[reed]> hah
<asac> but now things improve again and i can work on bugfixes and all
<asac> unfortunately epiphany developers do a boycott on xulrunner 1.9, because they are demotivated ... so i probably will spend more time fixing bug in their realm than i would like
<[reed]> just huddled up in your apartment/house in Germany coding night and day? :)
<[reed]> just let epiphany die :P
<asac> yeah :) ... coding would be good. the point is that if you have far too much to do you usually buy in more overhead (e.g. like switching context frequently, trying to figure out what to do next ... trying to remember the things you wanted to do next and all :)
<asac> just like if you run your processor with too many threads ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> ok i think that chris answered the question directed to me
<[reed]> so, what is your title at Ubuntu? Engineer with specialization in the browser? I see you working on other stuff besides Firefox, too.
<asac> we will have a phone call on monday where we will sort out how to proceeed
<asac> i don't think i have a title. i am here for making ubuntu the best distribution for mozilla related stuff
<asac> unfortunately i ended up doing network manager stuff
<asac> and now touching everything, porting all gecko providers for xul 1.9 and all this
<[reed]> Canonical pays you, and you work on Debian on the side?
<[reed]> very busy guy :)
<asac> yeah ... to some degree i am allowed to work on debian during my work time
<asac> if it fits in my load
<asac> ah i also ended up developing the midbrowser for our mobile devices :)
<asac> but that is fun
<[reed]> should look into the new stuff the mobile firefox team is working on
<[reed]> :)
<asac> well ... they didn't really start yet, did they?
<asac> i always wanted to present the midbrowser to them, but never found the time to do so
<[reed]> yes, they've started
<asac> would be great to join forces with mozillla on that... especially since our browser is a xul browswer based on firefox.
<[reed]> they imported the entire cvs repository into svn as a temporary solution :(
<asac> haha
<asac> we have
<asac> http://www.moblin.org/repos/projects/mobile-browser.git/
<[reed]> http://viewvc.svn.mozilla.org/vc/projects/fennec/
<asac> i tried hard to keep the changes in a way that would be suitable to integrate that in the mozilla tree at some point
<[reed]> well, join #mobile
<[reed]> on moznet
<[reed]> talk to dougt and blassey and christian
<asac> yes i should really do that soon. have to catch up next week, then i can take of nice things again :)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> ok, I'm 45 min. late to an event, woo
<[reed]> I'll be back online from there
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ok i joined the channel for now :)
<asac> yeah ... i think i will rest in bed by then ;)
<asac> cu tomorrow
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> how much sleep do you get?
<asac> hopefully enough to catch up a bit :) ... its weekend after all
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> true
<CyberMatt> hello i'm noticing several incorrect depends on iceweasl and icedove in the unmet deps list what would be the correct dep
<CyberMatt> or ways to figure that out
<asac> CyberMatt: usually iceweasel <-> firefox and icedove <-> thunderbird
<Ubulette_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698154
<Ubulette_> asac, people keep downloading moz nightlies.. you're still far from your goal
<asac> didn't claim that we are ;)
<asac> you obviously cannot convince people that want nightlies if there are no nightlies ;)
<Ubulette> http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/02/15/are-you-kidding-me/
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698080
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698059
<asac> yeah... i will blog about extensions and friends. but now sports.
<Ubulette> i now do sports every week day, twice, so w-e now often means rest
<asac> every week day?
<asac> wow
<asac> unfortunately i don't have the time (and yes, its a lack of self-disclipline as well)
<Ubulette> i commute by bike
<asac> ah :)
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> 2 * 20km
<asac> how many kilometers?
<asac> oh nice
<asac> thats good
<asac> no metro anymore?
<Ubulette> yep (train)
<Ubulette> and it's not flat
<asac> flat?
<asac> what does that mean
<asac> ah ... ok hills ;)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> ok now out ... in the winter cold :(
<Ubulette> 2°C here
<Ubulette> enjoy
<Ubulette> cu tomorrow
<Ubulette> btw, my ppa has a nightly b4pre
<RainCT> asac: what links does seamonkey need (for extensions)?
<warp10> Hi all!
<RainCT> hi
<warp10> I'm looking for a member of Mozilla Team to take a look at bug #190845.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190845 in seamonkey "seamonkey has no Help > Report Problem in Help Menu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190845
<armin76> bad team
<warp10> armin76: bad team?
<armin76> haha
<armin76> yeah :P
<armin76> j/k
<armin76> asac & Ubulette are your guys
<RainCT> hm.. shouldn't firefox-3.0 have a  Provides: firefox ?
<warp10> armin76: asac mentored me in creating that patch indeed
<edu_help_pls> hello
<edu_help_pls> i need your help
<edu_help_pls> :(
<edu_help_pls>  i have tried to implement a project  with edubuntu. 1 server and 20 diskless clients. 10/100 24 port switch. 10/100/1000 nic. I need to run Firefox on all clients. But when 3-4-5 clients access a flash website any other client does not respond as the network is suffocated
<edu_help_pls> the network reaches 12MBs traffic
<edu_help_pls> flash playback probably takes a lot of playback as each picture is transmitted over the network...
<edu_help_pls> do you have a sollution/advice???
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-17
<Ubulette> [reed], is it just me of is middlemouse.paste=true no longer working with b4pre ?
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699416
<Ubulette> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/51
<armin76> Ubulette: asac: you guys enabled system hunspell?
<armin76> btw it will fail with hunspell-1.2.2
<armin76> !info hunspell
<ubotu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-6 (gutsy), package size 68 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Ubulette> i did in my own repository
<armin76> !info hunspell hardy
<armin76> useless bot :P
<armin76> what version is in hardy? :)
<ubotu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 200 kB
<armin76> ah
<armin76> so yeah, you won't have a problem
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> [reed], is it just me of is middlemouse.paste=true no longer working with b4pre ?
<Ubulette> armin76, what about you ? ^^
<armin76> let me see
<[reed]> hmm
<Ubulette> I can't paste an url using middle click
<armin76> it works for me
<Ubulette> 3.0~b4~cvs20080215t1220
<armin76> oh, i use b3 :P
<Ubulette> yeah, b3 was ok
<koolkat> What do the Mozilla Team do?
<koolkat> Anyone?
<koolkat> I guess not.....
<cheguevara> ...
<Ubulette> i guess the answer was obvious, mozilla stuff
<Ubulette> hmm, in b4pre, Japanese is now anti-aliased, fine :)
<Ubulette> well, not everywhere. strange
<cheguevara> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5uz8.png :P
<Ubulette> so you have icons now ?
<cheguevara> i've had icons for time now
<cheguevara> am showing off the kde 4 look :P
<Ubulette> looks good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-09
<fta> seems those 'events suppressed' are what's making the sound crappy /w alsa
<fta> E: module-hal-detect.c: D-Bus error while parsing HAL data: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_29_noserial
<fta> E: module-hal-detect.c: D-Bus error while parsing HAL data: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_29_noserial_if0
<asac> fta: my guess is that its ppp ... need your /etc/ppp/options and the command line arguments for pppd you see in syslog
<asac> fta: so lets create thunderbird-3.1.head ;)
<asac> I don't think we should build that yet daily ... but well; if its just a matter of adding a line to your build config, just do that i would say
<fta> <fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115742/
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> fta: and the command line? (it was cut off in the log paste you gave me)
<fta> tb3 needs a better nss in hardy/intrepid
<fta> asac, NetworkManager: <debug> [1234114356.551458] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute ttyUSB0 noipdefault usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/0 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so
<fta> <fta> same for both
<fta> ..SIMs
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<fta> asac, i guess you're not getting the error logs of the daily ppa, right?
<asac> fta: seems not ... hmm
<gnomefreak> was the last meeting in september?
<asac> cant find anything to subscribe
<asac> gnomefreak: probably yes.
<gnomefreak> ok im gona clear adgenda and fix link in topic
<gnomefreak> what are we doing with NCommander's Membership request?
<asac> gnomefreak: drop it
<asac> or ping him
<asac> gnomefreak: he probably is on -motu or -devel
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> asac, this is a problem then (the logs)
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: asked on #launchpad
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please  help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Next meeting TBA, if you would like add a topic for the next meeting please add it to the agenda. The agenda is available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq.
<gnomefreak> we really need tinyurl back in repos
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke since nothing is working atm.
<BUGabundo> eheh gnomefreak... smoking is bad
<BUGabundo> you should _want_ to stop
<gnomefreak> ok now i can go for smoke and coffee and maybe breakfast ;)
<asac> fta: filed a bug
<asac> fta: 327134
<asac> bug 327134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327134 in soyuz "add support to subscribe to PPA uploads/build failures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327134
<AnAnt> Hello, why is the xulrunner package not synch'ed with Debian ?
<AnAnt> I see xulrunner & xulrunner-1.9 source packages in Ubuntu
<AnAnt> I see xulrunner (1.8) & xulrunner-1.9 source packages in Ubuntu
<AnAnt> while the xulrunner in Debian (testing & unstable) is 1.9
<asac> AnAnt_: because xulrunner in debian is a mess ;)
<AnAnt_> asac: ok, I have a problem, I need the libmozjs 1.9
<AnAnt_> asac: yet it does not exist in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> none of our packages are synced from debian normall we push ours to debian at lease some of them
<asac> AnAnt_: yes. thats intentional. libmozjs is not a first-class lib as there are no ABI/API guarnatees upstream
<gnomefreak> ok back to morning break
<asac> we will work on improving that together with upstream
<AnAnt_> asac: well, is that the reason that in Debian libmozjs 1.9 is libmozjs1d (not 0d as in 1.8) ?
<asac> AnAnt_: no. thats ok if it was underlined by an official upstream policy; the problem is that there is even no guarantee that 1.9.0.7 will have no ABI breakage over 1.9.0.6
<asac> so debian tries to track ABI/API (like you said with libmozjs1d ...), but nobody has a plan what happens if a security update breaks it
<asac> i think its unlikely that this happens, but we have to stay hard so upstream starts thinking about proper ABI procedures for mozjs
<asac> AnAnt_: didnt we talk about all this before?
<AnAnt_> asac: we did ?
<AnAnt_> asac: we talked about firefox plugins before
<AnAnt_> asac: extensions that is
<AnAnt_> so, Debian guys weren't hard about that matter, right ?
<asac> AnAnt_: yes. its most likely ok. but not suitable for our main archive
<asac> AnAnt_: also if we do that we break upstream binary compatibility too
<asac> which debian doesnt care about either
<asac> e.g. stuff build against debian mozjs wont work with upstream builds or anywhere else
<asac> AnAnt_: so the goal is that upstrea mozjs gets proper so version and ABI/API policy
<asac> once thats there we will make mozjs a standalone packjage
<asac> AnAnt_: which app needs mozjs?
<asac> AnAnt_: if its for universe you can use the approach google-gadgets took -> e.g. use a glue
<AnAnt_> asac: elinks (for javascript support)
<asac> but thats not suitable for main
<AnAnt_> asac: it's a special build that I do by myself
<AnAnt_> asac: neither the debian nor ubuntu packages of elinks enable javascript support
<asac> AnAnt_: i would suggest that you robb the google-gadget glue code ... in that way your builds will work on all distros that have a proper xulrunner build
<AnAnt_> asac: what do you mean by "use a glue" ?
<asac> AnAnt_: look in google-gadgets
<asac> and what they do
<asac> AnAnt_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116019/
<asac> thats in google-gadgets. you need to steal them, build and link them statically against your stuff and maybe adjust the codec
<asac> well ... most likely
<asac> if you are not a developer you need to ask upstream about that
<AnAnt_> steal them ?
<AnAnt_> isn't it GPL ?
<AnAnt_> or so
<asac> look at the files. stealing == copying
<AnAnt_> ok
<asac> (without breaching licensing of course)=
<AnAnt_> in this case, I won't need to get mozjs 1.9 ?
<asac> AnAnt_: you need to depend on xulrunner-1.9 then ... yes.
<AnAnt_> huh ?
<AnAnt_> oh, ok
<asac> AnAnt_: http://identi.ca/notice/2208082 ... hope we get a solution for jaunty+1
<gnomefreak> asac: i got to thinking about patch in SM2. if i edit it in /mozilla/ it wont apply. i'm fairly sure we cant edit it in our debian/patches dir. and if so autoconf will fail(i think) is there an easy way around this?
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry ... let me fix
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: ok committed ... rev 192
<gnomefreak> thanks. damn that was fast
<asac> gnomefreak: i had it fixed here ... just forgot to committ on friday
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> it was just a strip-leve thing in the patch
<gnomefreak> ok gonna let it build ill be back to check on it in a bit.
<AnAnt> asac: thanks for the help, I decided that the glue would be too much, so I fixed the upstream code to be compatible with mozjs 1.8 (I just had to comment a single line)
<asac> AnAnt: well 1.8 will die now ;)
<asac> it has to be removed from #jaunty
<asac> actually should already have happened in intrepid
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> is there a wiki page I can bookmark
<BUGabundo> to know EXACLY how to debug NM connection time outs?
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager is this it?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes but that doesnt/cannot give you infos on all
<gnomefreak> bug 214366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214366 in mozilla-thunderbird "Can't delete a folder if Trash already contains a folder of the same name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214366
<gnomefreak> what the hell i cant put upstream tb bug on LP bug
<gnomefreak> what link should i be using?
<fta2> asac: feel free to fix tb3, otherwise, it will keep failing everyday
<fta2> gnomefreak, you can't, it's not in the repo yet
<gnomefreak> fta2: tb 2 is
<fta2> oh, thought you meant tb3
<fta2> nm
<gnomefreak> cant link to upstream bug report
<asac> fta2: do you use .head for all ?
<gnomefreak> ok that did it :)
<fta2> asac, yes, fix head, the bot will catch it
<fta2> asac, you wont see the daily bump in .head, it's in .daily
<gnomefreak> asac: mark the bug you forwarded upstream from bug 214366 since mozilla bug 66763 was already reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214366 in thunderbird "Can't delete a folder if Trash already contains a folder of the same name" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214366
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 66763 in Backend "Deleting a folder fails when there is already a folder with the same name in Trash" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66763
<gnomefreak> s/from/as a dupe/
<gnomefreak> i cant mark dupes upstream
<asac> fta2: yeah. but i guess the build failure is not new on hardy/intrepid ... so .head will do
<fta2> yes
<fta2> well, b1 worked
<fta2> hm, maybe not, my ppa has a fresh nspr/nss couple
<asac> yeah. probably
<asac> i will commit the fix
<asac> just want to get the proper orig ;)
<fta2> get it from the daily ppa
<sveinung> Why is Firefox 3.0.6 in the jaunty archives and in the bazaar branches for Intrepid and Hardy but not in their archives (as in security) yet?
<sveinung> Anywhere I can get it?
<sveinung> (without building it myself from the bazaar branches)
<sveinung> Or is the security problems fixed in 3.0.6 not relevant for Ubuntu?
<sveinung> (Sorry if I sound inpolite, English is not my first language)
<asac> sveinung: please help ou ttesting
<asac> sveinung: we have a security preview archive
<sveinung> where can I help?
<asac> add that to your sources and keep it ... when you have issues you should always escalate here
<asac> sveinung: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive
<asac> sveinung: take that ... add that to sources.list
<sveinung> asac: thank you
<asac> sveinung: there is also a testplan
<asac> sveinung: if you could run that it would be grate
<sveinung> link?
 * asac looks
<asac> sveinung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<gnomefreak> i fucking hate LP
<gnomefreak> is ther eno upstream info for seamonkey? only thing i get is chatzilla when i change it to seamonkey it gives me our package
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe
<asac> let me check
<gnomefreak> for some reason its not letting me mark it upstream
<gnomefreak> bug 327214 is the problem one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327214 in seamonkey "seamonkey does not support gpg signing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327214
<asac> fta2: can you hand over seamonkey maintainer ship to mozillateam :) ... and update the package info ;) so the bugs get automatically a good upstream target
<gnomefreak> ah thatsd why
<gnomefreak> i needed to report another bug but cant recall on what :(
<gnomefreak> good news SM2 is still building :)
 * gnomefreak wonders what i have to do to get upstream duplicate powers
<fta2> asac, I just changed the maintainer
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> still no way to do it
<gnomefreak> if i add Seamonkey it doesnt give me upstream option
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i think it should work now
<asac> try again
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> got it
<gnomefreak> took a littl etime for it to change
<gnomefreak> ok off to wait for build to finish its freezing me up too much
<paran> fta2: I just figured out what caused the firefox 3.1b3 instant segfault on my machine
<paran> fta2: I had a pacakge named "libxul-dev" installed. after removing that it works fine, currently running 3.1 from the daily ppa
<fta2> hm, so the pkg-config files were mixed up
<fta2> asac, how come your tb3 patch will help? it will move to dep-wait, that's it. or did I miss something?
<sveinung> asac: I did step 1 to 10 on the testplan on Firefox 3.0.6. Since I don't use GNOME I can't do step 11. I also tested the plugin Gnash on youtube, and VLC on Wikimedia commons. Gnash on Youtube worked, VLC worked for a time once without finishing and once crashing Firefox
<sveinung> except that all worked
<asac> sveinung: ok. so is vlc a regression?
<asac> or did you get those with 3.0.5 too?
<asac> fta2: yes you missed something ;)
<asac> fta2: i touched rules not control
<asac> hence, "soft-depends" like i named it in changelog
<sveinung> asac: I think I also had it in 3.0.5
<asac> sveinung: thats ok then. we are mostly intersted in regressions
<asac> thats the focus of all the -security testing
<asac> sveinung: are you running hardy?
<asac> or intrepid?
<dorgan> anyone know how to get the from address of a selected message?
<sveinung> asac: Intrepid
<BUGabundo> asac: do you have a min?
<asac> BUGabundo: ask ... and i will decide ;)
<asac> i have to run to post-office as my tax declaration had missing parts which are now overdue
<asac> will run in 5 minutes after this security stuff has finished and i can give it a quick test
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> just need guidelines on how to debug NM
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingNetworkManager
<BUGabundo> been reading this
<BUGabundo> I'm at Tokamak, and the eduroam here is not connecting
<BUGabundo> with PPA NM
<BUGabundo> now a friend arrived
<BUGabundo> and can't connect either with interpid
<BUGabundo> thought you might want fresh logs
<BUGabundo> from ibex and jaunt
<asac> BUGabundo: what type of accesspoint is that?
<asac> a b g n?
<BUGabundo> and yes, I know u want new bugs for jaunty to new reports
<BUGabundo> let me check nm-tools
<asac> well nm-tools doesnt show if you are not connected i presume
<BUGabundo> ah
<asac> check whether iwconfig gives a hint
<asac> when associated
<BUGabundo> so if I can't connect (or at least autenticate)
<BUGabundo> how can I know?
<asac> what is that wpa-psk ? or -eap?
<BUGabundo>     eduroam:         Infra, 00:1C:C5:7B:14:D0, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 51 WPA WPA2 Enterprise
<asac> BUGabundo: manually wpasupp works?
<BUGabundo> let me ask my friend
<asac> and chipset also
<BUGabundo> kill NM first?
<BUGabundo> intel iwl 3945
<BUGabundo> kill NM first?
<asac> BUGabundo: for manually? sure
<asac> kill NM and wpa
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> wpa_suplicant -i ipw bla bla?
<asac> BUGabundo: on that chipset for some disable_hw_scan=1 helps as module parameter
<BUGabundo> where is that?
<asac> BUGabundo: read the wpasupplicant README.modes.gz
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> BUGabundo: add the option from above to /etc/modprobe.d/options for your chipset
<asac> ok have to run now
<BUGabundo> bye
<dorgan> anyone know the overlay in thunderbird for viewing a message
<dorgan> i am trying to extract the from/to/subject of the currently selected message
<gnomefreak> asac: what is your user name on bugzilla?
 * gnomefreak finally figured out how to follow you
<gnomefreak> im going to lunch. Sm 2 succeeded will push it after lunch to PPA.
<gnomefreak> also does tb support hotmail, yahoo and friends?
<asac> gnomefreak: asac at jwsdot.com
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> cant push unreleased to PPA :(
<gnomefreak> fixing than pushing than off for a bit maybe take this afternoon and spend with amily
<asac> fta: oh also if you want ppp debugging (probably one of the causes) add "debug" to /etc/ppp/options
<jcastro> fta: hey, can you push your updates from now on into the "debian" branch for gwibber instead of "packaging"?
<jcastro> fta: for gwibber I mean
<fta> jcastro, do you mean *.packaging is dead now?
<fta> i use it for the daily builds
<jcastro> I didn't know you were making daily builds!
<fta> jcastro, https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<jcastro> oh dude, neat!
<jcastro> fta: if you push your changes into just "debian" then I'll make builds like weekly or something based off of it
<fta> where is that branch?
<fta> i need to see if my bot is able to use it
<jcastro> lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/debian
<jcastro> fta: you have all this automated?
<fta> yes, i'm not crazy ;)
<jcastro> got all that up someplace?
<jcastro> WANT.
<fta> same as https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> i'm tired of updating my own ppa, and i'm good at scripting so here we are
<jcastro> fta: have you chatted with james_w at all? He wants to do this as part of distributed development
<fta> jcastro, hm, it's flat, my bot is not able to use it as it is
<fta> jcastro, over gwibber, yes, when he announced he was writting a spec about the same thing
<james_w> yeah, I'm still drafting it :-)
<jcastro> ah, he's here. :p
<james_w> I was going to chat to you when I had something ready to look at
<jcastro> ok I just wanted to make sure you were both aware of each other
<james_w> it sounds more and more like you've already done it all though :-)
<fta> i had the daily PPA in mind for a long time, even before PPA ever existed, even before i joined ubuntu
<fta> well, i have two scripts doing all the work, with a few requirements
<asac> i would think that our scripts are as of now quite tailored to the way we do maintain branches and how our get-orig-source is implemented
<fta> i need a package maintained in bzr, and if it's not native, it should have a get-orig-source target that knows how to fetch and name a fresh tarball, and it should be mergeable with bzr bd --merge
<fta> that's all about it
<asac> fta: ok. so what is next is probably a quick "probe if something new exists"
<fta> it does that too
<asac> so you dont need to pull full sources in case there is no fresher tarball
<fta> right
<asac> fta: is that probe quick? is that available as a separate "functioN" ?
<fta> no
<asac> no function or not quick? ;)
<asac> ?
<fta> not separate and in fact, it's still pulling the sources, preferably from a local branch, before it realizes there's no new snapshot available
<fta> yet, it still checks for updates in the packaging branch
<asac> fta: yeah. i think when thats fixed without pulling sources we could ask james_w to provide hooks so we can plug-in your logic at some point in his "full ubuntu" thing
<fta> so the debian branch from jcastro doesn't fit, it doesn't work for the bzr bd --merge step
<asac> james_w: in your plans: do you have a quick-probe for new stage? or are you using "get latest" and then check whether thats newer than existing?
<fta> asac, not sure, my stuff is half in shell, half in perl.. I think james_w wants 100% python or something
<james_w> asac: don't know
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<asac> james_w: can you comment on that? do you need everything to be reimplemented in python?
<james_w> preferably
<asac> so preferably != mandatory ;)
<james_w> it will be useful to have access to bzrlib for one thing
<fta> (you can ignore build-ppa.pl for now, it's not used by the bot)
<james_w> well, it's mandatory I guess
<fta> yeah, i figured that out a long time ago, lp = python
<james_w> thanks for the scripts though, I'll look at how they work
<asac> james_w: is it realistically that we get mozilla daily builds within a year?
<james_w> that's up to you guys, or someone else
<asac> now that we have our own, i dont really think its urgent ;)
<james_w> I'm not going to maintain them
<fta> james_w, don't bother reading the code, i plan to write a small spec when i can find so time
<james_w> cool
<asac> james_w: ok different viewpoint: when will the framework land so someone could start to impelement the mozilla backend parts etc.
<asac> ?
<james_w> it's a spec for jaunty
<asac> k
<asac> james_w: well. the spec reads "proof of concept" ;)
<asac> i would think mozilla wouldnt be part of that ;)
<asac> still drafting
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/daily-upstream-builds-poc
<fta> asac, from UDS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty/Report/Foundations (look for "Daily Upstream Builds POC")
<fta> "For 9.04, we will do a simple proof of concept with a small number (approx. 5) of upstream projects."
<asac> yeah. so a year seems not that too far away
<fta> "however the projects we choose will also depend on the anticipated difficulty in implementation" :) the mozilla packages are probably on the difficult side
<asac> especially considering that things that involve launchpad often take ages to sink in
<fta> yeah, that's why i finally decided to start with my own bot
<fta> and my own server
<fta> i will be limited by disk space if i start doing archives, not by bandwidth
<fta> nor by cpu, unless i add a lot more packages
<fta> for ff and xul, i think it's good enough, for tb (and sm, sb, chromium, ..) it needs more work as sources come for several vcs, my local branch feature is not enough
<asac> ok resurrected from swap o rama
<asac> reset button pushed
<fta> where/when did you quit?
<asac> fta: i have everything in my irssi
<asac> just couldnt answer ;)
<asac> i disabled swap now
<asac> rather want OOM kills
<fta> my desktop experience has never been so bad
<fta> asac, tb3.1 means forking the tb3 branch
<fta> it's the same comm-central, by different xul
<fta> moz1.9.1 for tb3 and moz-central for tb3.1
<asac> fta: hmm. sounds like thats not the final setup
<asac> fta: lets wait until upstream has forked comm-central or something
<asac> fta: if its the same comm-central, how do you get the 3.1? thought that client.py just gets whatever is right for that branch
<fta> they said they want their nightly based on moz-central
<fta> mozilla bug 469835
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469835 in Build Config "Change version number to 3.1a1pre for Thunderbird comm-central+mozilla-central builds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469835
<fta> there's an ugly hack in there: version.txt vs version-191.txt
<fta> so it's easy for me to use in mozclient .conf
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> i dont care much then for 3.1 ... i guess 3.1 will take 4 years ;)
<BUGabundo> by then, I'll be using what?
<BUGabundo> 5.2 ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> only $DEITY knows that
<fta> gwibber crashed, again
<fta> now, i can't connect anymore
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> for me, its identica
<BUGabundo> it won't connect
<BUGabundo> jaiku and tw are fine
<fta> oh, good, i'm not alone then
<BUGabundo> but it was just now
<BUGabundo> in the last 2 hours
<BUGabundo> maybe something is bad on identica servers
<BUGabundo> altough XMPP works
<BUGabundo> identichat and gwiber don't
<BUGabundo> humm API change?
<asac> i doubt it
<asac> identi.ca is just under high load imo
<asac> but #gwibber crashing isnt really good imo ;)
<BUGabundo> lots of my Apps crash
<BUGabundo> when I have HUGE IO
<BUGabundo> pidgin, gwibber, kmail, blablalbla
<BUGabundo> bad coding I guess
<BUGabundo> I should file bugs against that, but it would fall under wish bugs or something
<fta> that's also my view of bugs in lp, they won't move unless you move them yourself. sad
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> if I really care for a bug, I have to nag the QA team or the mantainers
<BUGabundo> and I really hate to nag ppl
<BUGabundo> _as you have found from what I do here on the # _
<asac> errr ... "Microsoft's decision to limit Windows 7 Starter Edition to running only three concurrent applications"
<fta> reminds me of windows 2 :)
<asac> crazy
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<asac> i mean i thought windows 7 could really be a good thing and compete with ubuntu
<asac> but now that i read this ;)
 * asac wonders how users feel when the first dialog pops up stating: "ETOOMANYAPPSRUNNING: select which one to kill: firefox, word, skype"
<asac> or icq + skype ;)
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Windows_2.0.png
<asac> the firefox/IE -> done
<asac> now open word -> ETOOMANYAPPS
<asac> or even chrome: open 3rd tab -> two many processes running ;)
<asac> i think now i get why windows 7 will be less resource hungry and better suitable for netbooks ,)
<asac> its similar to thought we had for the classmate PC and restricting ffox to just have 3 tabs ;)
<asac> because 4 tabs would cause the system to lock down due to mem consumption
<asac> amazing
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_1.0 => that's LTS ! Release date: 	November 1985, Unsupported as of December 31, 2001
<asac> heh
<asac> depends on what "support means" ;)
<asac> most likely "hey, i have windows 1 and have this problem; A: please upgrade to windows 2"
<asac> now its "hey, i have windows 1 and have this problem; a: we dont support windows 1 anymore (hangs up)"!
<asac> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/246859/windows-7-a-nonstarter-on-netbooks.html
<asac> "Microsoft says the restriction is designed to ensure that users get the best possible performance from limited netbook hardware."
<asac> hah
<asac> just like i said for the classmate
<asac> just that MS is either incompetent or pretending
<fta> more likely, "hold on, we're sending you a sales squad by jet"
<asac> probably ... but only if you have more thatn 100 installs i guess ;)
 * asac dancing
<asac> ~ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA is getting converted to a non-virtualized PPA ;)
<asac> right now
<asac> with all archs even !!!!
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa O_O
<asac> look!
<asac> hppa + powerpc sparc ia64 ... all spinning
<fta> hmm
<fta> it's not a regular ppa then
<asac> 22:50 < asac> ~ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA is getting converted to a non-virtualized PPA ;)
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> oh, good for you
<BUGabundo1> humm the PPAs were/are virtual machines?
<asac> yeah
<asac> xen instances afaik
<asac> they get trashed after every build for security reasons
<fta> yep, xen
<asac> sandbox etc
<BUGabundo1> great
<BUGabundo1> didn't know
<fta> and the same hardware could be used for PPA or re-assigned to build other stuff, on-demand
<asac> fta: what do you mean?
<asac> afaik xen isnt available on all the other archs
<fta> the list of ppa machines varies as they get preempted for other tasks
<fta> so they come and go in the list of builders
<asac> ah yeah. most likely each xen instance has a name
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<asac> heh. everything idle except my builds
<fta> but not on the ppa machines, you're in the "Official distribution build machines"
<asac> right. thats what i ment
<asac> well the ppa builds have bunch of idle too
<fta> depends, it's sometimes crowded
<asac> yeah. most likely when folks start to build their own kernels ;)
<asac> oh there is a intellinuxgraphics-2008q4 ppa
<fta> and they also keep dep-wait forever, there are hundreds now, retrying every 30min
<asac> at least i see it building
<asac> fta: how do you get that list?
<fta> which list?
<asac> fta: list of dep-wait packages
<asac> so you can say "hundreds"
<asac> or are you guessing from what you see on +builds?
<fta> there's no public list, I just watch this page often enough
<fta> i'm not really guessing, i can see the queue refilling itself twice per hour with the same packages
<fta> and when i click, some are retrying since 2007
<fta> i asked 10+ times the lp guys to do something about it, nothing happened
<fta> it's a waste of resources
<fta> it's not green :)
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> lets file a bug: "PPAs contribute to environmental hazard"
<fta> p-a is a total mess right now
<asac> hmm
<asac> i have my boxes connected to PS3 ;)
<asac> fta: does alsa alone work?
<fta> not for everything
<asac> well. i mean except for parallel streams ;)
<fta> my testbed is openarena or mplayer while building something
<fta> with the new p-a, the sound from openarena is being rate limited
<fta> W: ratelimit.c: 305 events suppressed
<fta> crazy
<fta> asac, pm please
<fta> gwibber still out :(
<fta> boom, ff3.2 crashed
<fta> 5 weeks away from work, not sure i'll be allowed to do that in one row
<fta> oops
<fta> gasp, the storm is close now, they announced it really bad, indeed it's bad and right on time :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-10
<fta> asac, quick-n-dirty hack to fix gwibber: perl -i -pe 's,https://identi.ca,http://identi.ca,' /usr/share/pyshared/gwibber/microblog/identica.py
<dtchen> fta: ok, will take a look. i'm recovering from food poisoning ATM.
<fta> dtchen, oh, sorry to hear that.
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116259/ here is what i see from pa
<fta> going to bed. i'm too tired. let me know if you need more info, i'll post that in the morning
<asac> fta: so why did i get the tbird build failures today?
<asac> fta: are you using the last commit author as changelog author on upoad now?
<fta2> asac, strangely, i got all the ftbfs logs from the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<asac> fta2: wow
<asac> fta2: cant be a coincident
<asac> fta2: did those go through mailing list maybe?
<fta2> donno. no sig, and the To: is my own email
<asac> fta2: hmm. so maybe bigjools went a head and manually fixed our PPAs to send messages to whole team (even though he said this would require a bug)
<fta2> hm, do you really believe that?
<asac> otoh, i didnt get any -security build failsures
<asac> just the -daily ones
<fta2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/862939/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-sparc.firefox_2.0.0.21~20090209t122238+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> thats the crash right?
<fta2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/862954/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-hppa.xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> yeah i see them https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<fta2> ok
<asac> seems we never had successful builds on sparc/hppa in hardy
<asac> only firefox gutsy is a compiler crash
<mconnor> I can never help wondering how much you guys would get done if you weren't fixing sparc/hppa/ppc/omgwtf compiler issues :)
<asac> mconnor: armel ;) ... oh, wait you want that too :)
<mconnor> well... someone wants that
<mconnor> me? it's not my problem :)
<asac> and once compiler issues are fixed you get aligment crashes out of the nowhere
<asac> mconnor: did you really say that bundling doesnt lead to market share? http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/09/1537203 ?
<mconnor> asac: I said that it doesn't prevent others from taking market share
<asac> ok good. i already guessed you ment it that way
<mconnor> I mean, it's pretty hard to assert that bundling prevents a better product from being adopted
<asac> right. but still it would give the better product a boost
<mconnor> sure
<mconnor> asac: it was a little too much shooting from the hip, but basically, I look at it as one of three situations:
<mconnor> 1) you're bundling a better product.  users win.  the competition loses.
<mconnor> 2) you're bundling a similar product.  users don't win or lose.  the competition loses.
<mconnor> 3) you're bundling crapware, users get annoyed and find something better. the competition starts taking share.
<mconnor> of course, smart people than me have cited the must-carry Java stuff as a huge hit to java
<asac> from a software market perspective its probably healthier to not bundle, i agree. OTOH, i also feel bad about training users to search for alternatives and install stuff from the net as they then start to install various things that often comes with spyware and stuff. not sure what is more important. i think i would prefer if the oem market would ship various bundles and not a monoculture
<asac> jcastro: can you please fix gwibber-team PPA package asap? ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I have the daily build from fta and its also broken
<BUGabundo> not sure if it still is the SSL prob
<BUGabundo> or not
<fta2> what is broken?
<gnomefreak> any plans on updated Sm 1.1.X or should i do it when im done with 2.0
<gnomefreak> pinery kept crashing yesterday so i havent gotten to sing/upload yet
<gnomefreak> sign even
<jcastro> asac: what's wrong with the gwibber-team package?
<gnomefreak> anyone care to update m-d for seamonkey-1.1.x? sunbird 1.x but seamonkey is mail one
<asac> jcastro: it doesnt work anymore
<asac> with identi.ca
<asac> jcastro: well. in fact identi.ca seem to have dropped support for https
<jcastro> I thought they turned it back on
<jcastro> checking
<asac> didnt work a few hours ago
<jcastro> they shut it off for 24 hours or so
<jcastro> I saw evan telling upstream to not use https, I'll check with ryan when he wakes up
<asac> jcastro: indeed its back now
<asac> thanks
<asac> anyway, they should give a warning before turning off imo
<jcastro> yeah they were troubleshooting and turned it off, according to them gwibber was using an undocumented thing anyway
<jcastro> I don't even know why you'd care if your dents were over https anyway
<asac> jcastro: huh? afaik their turned of https
<asac> damn ... me cannot type
<asac> afaik they turned off https ;)
<jcastro> Yeah I think no one was supposed to be using https yet
<asac> i think polling for new dents is ok but login + posting over https makes sense
<jcastro> agreed
<asac> ok. but in the end i dont mind that much :)
<asac> as long as the package is working i am happy with whatever ;)
<jcastro> jheh
<jcastro> I hope he finishes the stupid keyring soon
 * jcastro looks at the calendar
<asac> keyring?
<asac> you mean for gnome?
<asac> damn ... /me restarts X session to get back window decorations
<jcastro> yeah, right now he stores the login stuff in a plain text file
<jcastro> he wants that in the keyring before we put it in for jaunty
<asac> oh right
<asac> but now that i know that we will use http it doesnt really make a differnce ;)
<jcastro> heh
<james_w> fta2: Does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyUpstreamBuildsPOCSpec do what you need?
<fta2> james_w, reading...
<gnomefreak> can someone try opening a text file by double clicking. let me know if it opens. this is jaunty
<asac> james_w: is lp:firefox supposed to be upstream branch?
<fta2> yes
<james_w> asac: yes
<fta2> i understand that the pre-requisite is that the full upstream sources are cloned into a bzr branch, that excludes all projects using multiple vcs (thunderbird, seamonkey, songbird, chromium, ...)
<asac> james_w: ok, is there a good read-only hg integration yet?
<james_w> asac: I don't think so
<asac> james_w: yeah. what fta says is also important: we have nested assembled trees from multiple vcs's
<fta2> .. and all projects not currently importable by lp (hg, git, ...)
<james_w> nesting is explicitly addressed in the spec
<james_w> does that not cover your use of it?
<fta2> nesting is not easy, most of the time, you have to run a command after you fetched the 1st tree, to get the rest
<james_w> a command provided by the 1st tree?
<fta2> tb3 wants python client.mk <some flags>
<fta2> chromium wants cd blabla ; ./gclient <some flags)
<asac> in most cases its a command from first tree
<fta2> -mk+py
<asac> but first tree now comes from bzr ... second tree would come from hg again
<fta2> or cvs
<asac> if thats possible we should also allow first tree to come from other VCS#s
<fta2> that's the problem is have with my bot. my local branch feature doesn't work for those
<fta2> so i do it without local branch (equiv to your lp:firefox)
<fta2> james_w, i'm also wondering how it's supposed to work for packages using embedded tarballs
<fta2> and how will you name the versions??
<james_w> oh, I forgot the section on version numbering, thanks
<james_w> and do embedded tarballs make sense for daily builds?
<james_w> do you extract tip and tar it up, then drop it in the package?
<fta2> james_w, well, i decided to stick with the original packaging, there's why i invoke get-orig-source, so all the dh_* rules work, pre-build, patch, etc..
<fta2> so yes, i create a tarball, preferably from a local branch, but i only unpack it to test-build the package (which i don't do right now), the real build happens in the ppa.
<asac> james_w: couldnt we just use custom commands to plumber orig? even without getting some orig branch with bzr?
<asac> i mean if we get comm-central from bzr ... and then mozilla-central from hg we could just take everything from hg ;)
<fta2> here are my confs so far, the bot expects nothing else: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116481/
<fta2> (i should really document my stuff)
<gnomefreak> ff-4.0 is really 3.2?
<james_w> asac: in my opinion that is a small thing
<asac> gnomefreak: undecided
<gnomefreak> the revision # sugest it is
<asac> james_w: you mean a small thing to add custom command for orig?
<james_w> asac: to allow grabbing branches from hg
<gnomefreak> does this look right for dput incoming = ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ubuntu/
<asac> james_w: yes, but we need to run a custom command for nested branches anyway
<fta2> gnomefreak, don't dput anything in ubuntu-mozilla-daily, it's meant for the bot only
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: and neither in -security please :)
<gnomefreak> i dont have security
<asac> good
<asac> ;)
<asac> new dput line should prefix /ubuntu with /ppa ... e.g. ~asac/ppa/ubuntu/
<james_w> asac: the problem is that if you add in custom commands there is little need for a common tool in the first place
<fta2> i'm may even be impossible, i don't think -daily is owned by the team, just me at the moment
<fta2> -i'm+it
<james_w> I understand you are in a bit of a bind though
<gnomefreak> incoming = ~gnomefreak/ubuntu/ is mine
<gnomefreak> same with mt ppa
<asac> james_w: well. it provides cron job and auto upload at least
<fta2> <james_w> I understand you are in a bit of a bind though <= was that for me?
<james_w> I meant the mozilla team
<james_w> your packages are generally outliers in their requirements, and they are not easy to "fix"
<asac> james_w: atm we run this bot on a private machine. having something more officially deployed would be great in the long run.
<james_w> there are no plans for that currently
<asac> james_w: also you need to provide hooks for custom commands anyway. e.g. +dfsg tarballs
<asac> need to get stripped or modified
<james_w> why can't that be a branch?
<asac> yeah. my fault. i still think about not supported bzr imports ;)
<asac> so if i remove or replace files i need to bzr merge new upstream releases
<asac> err ... upstream dailies. that would work most likely
<asac> depends on git and hg support though
<asac> james_w: once we can sync from such branches, we could also try to provide a "hg", "git" wrapper that maps the sub-checkouts to the right bzr equivalent
<asac> not sure how easy it would be to guess bzr rev-ids from git/hg commits
<asac> but thats usually in such branches right?
<asac> so we would have:
<asac> lp:comm-central (aka tbird)
<asac> and when client.py runs something like: hg clone -r REVISION http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central, we would do bzr branch -r MAPPEDREVISION lp:mozilla-central
<asac> sounds hard to do ;)
<asac> too bad
<gnomefreak> asac: where is the nobinonly script? sm1.1.x needs to be done by hand
<asac> gnomefreak: in debian/?
<asac> remove.nonbinonly.sh
<fta2> gnomefreak, no, it has everything needed
<gnomefreak> in ubuntu
<asac> or something?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> fta2: for new tarball?
<asac> then follow fta ;)
<gnomefreak> release == 1.1.15 IIRC we have 1.1.13 in repos
<fta2> i remember it is able to repack the official tarballs
<gnomefreak> looking in m-d its not listed
<fta2> get-orig-source & get-current-source are there
<fta2> it's using uscan and performs a repack afterwards
<fta2> so just do ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it
<gnomefreak> will try it
 * asac spins an unoptimized -central build
 * gnomefreak reallying starting to hate quilt
<gnomefreak> be back maybe it will work this time
<gnomefreak> after autoconf2.13 quilt shows ~17 patches but in debian/patches(our dir) shows ~24 or so
<gnomefreak> asac: what am i missing? I looked at the orignal file that was patched by the zip patch that failed and 1st thereis only 109 lines not 112+. here is output of erverything i ran so far let me know what im missing? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/620869
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<gnomefreak> scratcvh that seems the killall patch was applied upstream
<jcastro> fta: miro2 for jaunty? ;p
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> I am able to get the date of a selected message in thunderbird but its not coming in as a formated date it looks like a timestamp
<dorgan> how do i convert that to a formated date
<dorgan> ::echo:: :: echo::
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> anyone awake in here?
<gnomefreak> are you fucking kidding me
<gnomefreak> ive removed a shit load of patches nad still going :(
<gnomefreak> this better work this time, i have a life to get back to :(
<gnomefreak> 17 patches checked adn removed
<fta> jcastro, what about miro?
<jcastro> fta: 2.0 got released just a bit ago, I saw an svn snapshot from a while back in your PPA
<fta> jcastro, i can sure bump mine but i'm no way the maintainer. i think we get it from debian.
<jcastro> ah ok, just wondering
<fta> jcastro, i have the tendency to bump a lot of packages that i feel are not moving fast enough, neither in ubuntu, nor in debian, or even package stuff myself, but most are not ending in any repo, just my ppa :(
<fta> users seem to like my ppa because of that
<gnomefreak> ok im going out while this damn thing builds if it fails anymore ill look at it tomorrow
<jcastro> fta: you're the crack master!
<fta> jcastro, i don't think so, but i sure like fresh food
 * jcastro hugs
<fta> hm, too much http://is.gd/j51Q
<fta> i'm seeing this http://is.gd/j528 now
<fta> do you want miro2 ?
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> I think it'd be great to have in the distro
<fta> jcastro, well, that i can't do, so for some reason i don't really understand, new stuff takes forever to get in
<fta> dtchen, do you guys have a daily ppa for pulseaudio ? or should I setup one (or try to do so)
<fta> i mean trunk of course
<asac> sigh ... /me too dumb to do a non-debug build ;)
<asac> respin
<fta> i think i should trash my main chroot, too much stuff in there
<fta> 256 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 37 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 217MB/217MB of archives.
<fta> this is not good in a chroot :P
<asac> heh
<asac> take care that you dont trash your bind mounted home ;)
<fta> i don't do that
<fta> no risk then
<asac> thats bad
<asac> firefox-bin from browser build doesnt crash
<asac> on exit
<asac> whats going on with the xul stub
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116603/
<fta> asac, grrr, still no build-system.tar.gz in the xul 1.9 you last pushed
<asac> fta: here is what i did: i produced a orig.tar.gz in jaunty; then bumped version and spun package
<gnomefreak> fucking patch is starting to piss me off now
<asac> fta: what is missing on xulrunner-1.9.head branch?
<gnomefreak> its needed but wont apply
<asac> gnomefreak: which patch?
<gnomefreak> 35_theme_switch.patch
<gnomefreak> everythin with # less than 35 is trash they applied all upsttream
<asac> let me look
<asac> souds wierd that many patches get applied upstream on 1.8
<gnomefreak> i didnt push to branch yet
<gnomefreak> so all old patches are still there
<asac> cant believe they applied all. really
<asac> gnomefreak: i think you messed up your orig ;)
<gnomefreak> yep checked each by hand
<gnomefreak> with find in geidt
<asac> how did you check?
<gnomefreak> hard to do
<gnomefreak> open patch open file that was patched used find in gedit located and compared
<asac> yes. i think you made a mistake .... please paste first 100 lines or so of tar tzf seamonkey-.....orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> if the + was added that hunk was applied
<gnomefreak> of my build failure?
<asac> no the command i wrote ;)
<asac> tar tzf ...
<asac> append:
<asac> | head -n 80
<gnomefreak> damnit that is my fault hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> \http://pastebin.mozilla.org/620955
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/620955
<gnomefreak> that didnt look like 80 lines
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/620957 were applied upstream http://pastebin.mozilla.org/620957 and yes each hunk :(
<gnomefreak> whats with the double shit
<asac> gnomefreak: did you try to use quilt push to apply them?
<gnomefreak> yes each time i used totle of 5 qyuilt commands starting with quilt applied than push -f than autoconf than refrexh than pop and push -a
<gnomefreak> until all were done
<gnomefreak> all were " cannot bew removed cleanly" as i recall thats when i brought them up and made sure they were applied
<gnomefreak> and i copied the patches dir to our debian dir
<asac> gnomefreak: na. first do a single quilt push
<asac> if that doesnt apply check what the error is
<gnomefreak> i did each one at a time
<gnomefreak> took me 3 fucking hours
<gnomefreak> give or take an hour
<gnomefreak> thats odd a3 is < a2 :(
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> i fixedit
<gnomefreak> my PPA wasnt in sources.list
<gnomefreak> SM2 is done finally
<gnomefreak> btw is there a faster way than looking at each patch and each file(hunk) to make sure they are applied?
<gnomefreak> diff not very handy in that since some of these files are 9000 lines
<asac> in general no. usually if the exact same patches are applied, quilt will tell you that they could be reverse-applied
<asac> well. thats how it is
<asac> anyway, i still doubt that all got applied
<gnomefreak> asac: only 17 out of what 30?
<asac> _only_ lol
<asac> i mean. thats like a major upstream happening on a EndOfLife branch
<asac> fta: what do you think ;)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured that too but i'm going by what i saw :)
<asac> gnomefreak: my guess is you somewhat applied all patches and then tried to reapply them ;)
<gnomefreak> i didnt push so they are all there in the branch still
<asac> at least one possible story
<asac> or you didnt create proper patches directory link
<asac> and quilt messed up
<asac> fta: can dquilt help gnomefreak to apply quilt patches in a safe manner?
<gnomefreak> i ran all quilt commands than copied over than did again and so on
<asac> yeah that sounds wrong ;)
<gnomefreak> dquilt?
<asac> even though i dont understand it
<asac> gnomefreak: for me all patches apply cleanly ;)
<asac> all i did was:
<gnomefreak> every time i ran autoconf-xx i copied over
<asac> bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
<fta> asac, dquilt is not perfect, but it's not an embedded tarball, it should work just fine
<fta> +if
<asac> cd seamonkey-1.1.dev
<asac> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> asac: looking
<asac> well ... i also did ./debian/rules get-orig-source; mv seamon*tar.gz ../tarballs/
<asac> before spinning
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k764D5E13 -i.bzr' .  should not make a diff. between yours and mine
<gnomefreak> yeah i did that already ")
<asac> gnomefreak: ok so i was wrong. all patches apply except 35_zip_cache.patch -> that can be dropped
<asac> that makes sense because i remember that this landed upstream
<asac> let me check if something else fails
<gnomefreak> that was the second one first was 30_killall.patch as i recall
<asac> gnomefreak: you said: _all_
<asac> but no ... 30_killall.patch worked
<gnomefreak> i said 17
<asac> gnomefreak: thats it
<asac> let me commit it
<asac> everything else applies
<gnomefreak> ok will try again
<gnomefreak> i also have a shitload of CVE's
<asac> gnomefreak: ok committed
<asac> rev 158
<gnomefreak> ok looking
<gnomefreak> yep i got it. will let you know when im done
<fta> asac, the problem of dquilt is to get DEB_SRCDIR for embedded tarballs, it's broken when DEB_SRCDIR is not an already expended value, i.e., when it refers to another variable or to a shell command
<asac> fta: hmm. ok
<asac> fta: so make a "makefile out od dquilt" that includes the debian/rules ;)
<fta> asac, i was tempted to add an echo-deb-srcdir target to debian/rules, or to something always included
<fta> like DEB_SRCDIR=`make -f debian/rules echo-deb-srcdir`
<asac> fta: maybe like: echo-config CONFIGVARS=DEB_SRCDIR,MOZ_SOMETHING,...
<asac> gnomefreak: does it build?
<fta> asac, having that wont help spread dquilt outside of the mozillateam. it would need to be in cdbs
<asac> getting 14K mail headers from gmail imap probably takes a bit ;)
<asac> hmm ... now i have a bug that should go into an FAQ
<asac> not sure how to tag that properly without reopening
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/295099
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 295099 in firefox "Firefox Problem, Letters with huge space between them" [Undecided,Invalid]
<asac> OOm
<asac> good that i have disabled swap ... otherwise tbird wouldnt have been killed
<asac> someone really needs to implement memory pressure
<[reed]> asac: Gecko supports memory pressure already...
<[reed]> Fennec is using it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-11
<asac> [reed]: on linux?
<[reed]> yes, afaik
<asac> last time i looked it was just "empty code" :)
<asac> but thats a few month a go at least
<asac> [reed]:  #ifdef NS_OSSO
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/xre/nsNativeAppSupportUnix.cpp#234
<asac> so on osso aka nokia systems
<[reed]> ah
<asac> and TestGtkEmbed.cpp also sends memory-pressure
<asac> also when memory is flushed
<asac> which seems to happen on OOM conditions
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xpcom/base/nsMemoryImpl.cpp#310
<asac> [reed]: right. now i found what i mean: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xpcom/base/nsMemoryImpl.cpp#193
<asac> #else
<asac>   *result = PR_FALSE;
<asac> nsMemoryImpl::IsLowMemory
<[reed]> so, add the code :)
<asac> yeah. i have that on my radar for quite a while
<asac> its a bit tricky
<asac> nobody could tell me what to actually use to determine low mem ;)
<asac> i think i will check osso
 * asac apt-get source libosso-dev
<asac> wow
<asac> /sys/kernel/high_watermark
<asac> doesnt exist here
<asac> but why is OSSO not using osso lib functions ;)
<asac> instead opening high watermark directly
<[reed]> asac: http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/e5df3dc7-6dfc-4cd6-aaf2-466502090210
<[reed]> any ideas?
<[reed]> I get that on opening pdf files
<asac> [reed]: nppdf ... which plugin is that?
<asac> acrobat?
<asac> or reader
<[reed]> it's not even installed anymore!
<[reed]> and it's disabled in add-ons manager
<[reed]> guh
<[reed]> I hate plugins
<asac> heh
<asac> [reed]: use mozplugger ;)
<asac> [reed]: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/diff/2f937bb5d31c/modules/plugin/base/src/nsNPAPIPlugin.cpp
<asac> look at 1895
<asac> seems like a gross hack
<asac> maybe remove the whole block for testing ;)
<asac> e.g. 1895-1902 -> kill
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/diff/2f937bb5d31c/modules/plugin/base/src/nsNPAPIPlugin.cpp#l1895 is a }
<[reed]> heh
<asac> welll for me its // adobe nppdf calls XtGetApplicationNameAndClass(display,
<asac> 94 is }
<asac> [reed]: maybe try whether its a regression because of http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/ce7f39495675
<asac> [reed]: can you backout that and see? thanks
<asac> but i doubt it ;)
<asac> previously: #define GDK_ROOT_PARENT()             (gdk_get_default_root_window ())
<asac> now #define GDK_ROOT_WINDOW()             (gdk_x11_get_default_root_xwindow ())
<asac> but difference is: "the current screen." vs. " the default screen."
<asac> [reed]: is it a null-deref?
<asac> [reed]: in case backour thelps try to just replace the ROOT_WINDOW with gdk_get_default_root_window ()
<[reed]> well, I just removed the plugin
<[reed]> lol
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> and swapped back to evince ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah. but would be beneficial to track this regression ;)
<asac> at lesat if its really because of the changesetg
<[reed]> apt-get install adoberead-edu
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> enu*
<[reed]> enjoy!
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> not in archive here
<[reed]> it's in the canonical repo
<asac> hmm ... intrepid?
<asac> doesnt exist in my partner repo ;)
<asac> [reed]: current adobe reader from adobe website works for me
<asac> in daily 3.2
<asac> hmm
<asac> a bit outdated
<sianis> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: dpkg -L sun*
<gnomefreak> Package `sun*' is not installed.
<gnomefreak> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<gnomefreak> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<gnomefreak> oh wait a minute
<sianis> asac: please review my patch for #305004
<asac> bug 305004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305004 in ubufox "Untranslated fallback string" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305004
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/621200
<gnomefreak> i was hoping you could use wildcard with -L
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not the java plugin
<asac> at least i dont see a plugin .so i n there
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/621202
<gnomefreak> i dont see .so either
<asac> sianis: what email for credits?
<sianis> asac: huh?
<asac> ok found it
<asac> using your gmail thing
<asac> sianis: committed. thanks
<sianis> asac: great, thank you
<gnomefreak> what package provides bzr bd in hardy? its telling me bd is unknown command
<gnomefreak> i have bzr and bzr-builddeb installed
<gnomefreak> installed: bzr bzr-builddeb bzrtools fakeroot patchutils python-central python-debian python-support
<gnomefreak> Unable to load plugin 'builddeb' from '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins'   is the error i get
<gnomefreak> !info seamonkey hardy
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<gnomefreak> ah it is i see
<asac> gnomefreak: install bzr-builddeb
<asac> ;)
<asac> bzr bd should work then
<gnomefreak> your right but it doesnt i use dpkg-buildpackage instead
<asac> fta: [Build #864529] i386 build of pri
<asac> .9.1+svn20090210r22135-0ubuntu1~u
<asac> ELEASE (ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA)
<asac> failed
<gnomefreak> i have to fix intrepid branch and hardy is working atm but i nominated for intrepid adn hardy. can you ok them please bug 309655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309655 in seamonkey "Seamonkey 1.1.14 security upgrade" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309655
<gnomefreak> asac: ^\
 * gnomefreak smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: approved
<gnomefreak> thanks
<diocles> Could someone approve my Debian BTS message to the mailing list, please? :)
<asac> gnomefreak: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22485478/crashFirefox.html does that crash for you?
<gnomefreak> hold on let me save shit. what version?
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt crash with 3.2
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt crash in 3.0 nor 3.1 as well as 3.2
<gnomefreak> ok be back i need to finish some work i started
<asac> thanks
<dorgan> how do i add a context menu item to the message pane?
<asac> mconnor: whats the plan for new-tab in 3.1. is http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/firefox-31-new-tab-spec still the plan?
<asac> dorgan: extension?
<dorgan> yes i am aware of that I am not sure of what file/item i am overlaying
<asac> dorgan: heh ;)
<asac> i would have to look at source too
<dorgan> in  thunderbird i want to add a menu item to the context menu when you right click on an email
<asac> dorgan: i gues its <popup id="mailContext"
<asac> dorgan: thats in mail/base/content/mailWindowOverlay.xul
<asac> or folderPaneContext
<dorgan> how do you find these so quick?
<asac> dorgan: i look in the source and know what to look for ;)
<asac> dorgan: you can also use dom inspector
<asac> but i didnt do that here
<dorgan>  dom inspector doesnt seem to work
<dorgan> or maybe it does and i dont know how to use itr
<dorgan> *it
<asac> dolske: personally i would suggest that you develop against tbird 3 ... its in the ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily team PPA and the dom inspector works fine
<asac> its uncertain when it will come out, but tbird 2 is really getting old ;)
<dorgan> i am assuming your talking to me?
<dorgan> if so i am deving against Tb3
<dorgan>  :)
<asac> dorgan: yeah :)
<asac> dorgan: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/
<asac> thats the ppa
<asac> where we provide dailies for development branches
<dorgan> ahhh now my extension is finally done
<dorgan> not bad for my first extension
<dorgan> basically what it does is allow our order processing department to take an email/attachments and fill out a form with information about the customer then it puts those files in a queue folder with some text files that contain the information about the customer...I am now building a PHP script to put that information into a DB for searching as well as put the attachments into an art library for archiving/web viewing
<asac> dorgan: heh. sounds streamlined ;)
<dorgan> yeah hopefully it will get rid of having to print out emails/attachments and scan them into the document management software we currently use
<gnomefreak> you brokw tb3
<gnomefreak> s/you/who
<gnomefreak> yep its broke its all blank no address in left pane and nothing in top or bottom pane
<gnomefreak> 3.0~b2~hg20090210r1916+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 is the broken version. someone else care to test it to make sure its not me
 * gnomefreak thinks bot should test packages before pushing but i doubt that is possible
<saivann> asac : Do you have any thunderbird 3.0b2 build somewhere in a PPA? I have the thunderbird-3.0.head bzr branch but I need the sources and the cdbs-config_list file
<asac> saivann: we have ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa now
<asac> just add that and track thunderbird-3.0 as it proceeds
<james_w> additions made to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyUpstreamBuildsPOCSpec that might interest you
 * asac looks
 * asac searches for a diff
<saivann> asac : Thanks, that's what I needed
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/3271492111/
<gnomefreak> dont install that version in umd of tb3
<gnomefreak> see above link
<fta2> I'll have a look later today
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta2> gnomefreak, please don't use the daily ppa if you want tested packages, daily means untested by nature
<asac> i run the latest ... works for me
<gnomefreak> everything in umd works fine except tb3
<asac> FAQ: gr::RangeSegment crashes -> remove pango-graphite
<gnomefreak> i was looking at that earlier and was gonna install it
<gnomefreak> oh well an excuse to check email another day :)
<fta2> asac, it doesn't for me either
<fta2> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://messenger/content/msgMail3PaneWindow.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 4"  data: no]
<fta2> too bad i broke compare when i moved the mozclient files into the debian dir
<asac> fta2: error without consequences?
<asac> fta2: we still have time to fix after feature freeze ;)
<fta2> ???
<asac> to fix compare for instance ;)
<asac> FF is on 19th
<asac> early enough ;)
<fta2> no, it's broekn in tb3
<asac> wierd
<asac> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1b3pre) Gecko/20090210 Shredder/3.0b2pre
<asac> that works
<asac> so probably today?
<fta2> i also moved tb3 to embedded tarball, it's just a matter of depth
<asac> thats good
<fta2> it's not usable (tb3 ~umd)
<fta2> the panes are empty
<asac> yes, but the build above works fine here for me ,)
<asac> doing bugmail with it
<asac> or do you mean 3.1?
<asac> ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> i guess we should file a bug ;)
<asac> regression
<asac> let me verify ... getting todays dailies now
<asac> fta2: when do you run dailies? 4am?
<asac> wonder if i should upgrade every morning or every lunch ;)
<fta2> yep, 4am
<asac> cool
<asac> so every morning
 * asac crosses fingers that he can still process bugs
<asac> ;)
<fta2> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Shredder.png
<asac> unpacking
<gnomefreak> !info firefox intrepid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<gnomefreak> !info firefox hardy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<asac> fta2: so resource://app/modules/activity/activityModules.js is missing?
<gnomefreak> !info firefox gutsy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.21~20090209t122238+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26124 kB
<asac> i assume resource://gre/modules/folderUtils.jsm is there
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<asac> yeah /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/modules/folderUtils.jsm
<asac> so yeah :) ... no its broken for me too ;)
 * asac downgraded
<asac> fta2: so: $(INSTALL) $(IFLAGS1) $^ $(FINAL_TARGET)/modules/activity
<asac> and also   nsActivity.js \ nsActivityManager.js \ nsActivityManagerUI.js \
<asac> as new components as it seems
<asac> i will look into it
<asac> just amazing that tbird orig is 53M
<fta2> should be trivial
<fta2> asac, ^^ probably the stupid fix_unix_installer.patch
<fta2> they should maintain that
<fta2> not us
<asac> fta2: yeah. that patch is painful ;)
<asac> at least without compare
<fta2> build-tree/mozilla/mozilla/dist/bin, hmm
<fta2> that may confuse compare
<fta2> asac, DEB_SRCDIR vs DEB_TAR_SRCDIR
<fta2> DEB_SRCDIR is wrong
 * asac  installs sauerbraten and wonders whats coming out of it
<fta2> disk full
<fta2> gasp
<[reed]> fta: is that filed?
<asac_> gloda
<asac_> hmm whats that ;)?
<gnomefreak> i guess 1.1.14 will have to wait i ran out of room :(
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a while i need to get shit here done.
<asac> cwong1: hey ;) how are things going?
 * asac back from reboot
<fta> back
<fta> dtchen, p-a 0.9.15 seems to be controlling the mixer channels, it sets some to 0, and others to a low value each time i play or pause rhythmbox, making the others apps crazy
<fta> dtchen, rhythmbox just froze on unpause, apparently lost with the status of the sound device
<asac> sound is definitly the next NM ;)
<fta> it seems worse to me
<asac> current state: nothing works ;)
<asac> ?
<fta> almost nothing, yes
<asac> for me current experience is fun ;)
<asac> my window borders are all white ;)
<asac> without any elements
<asac> they are there, but not rendered ;)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/screen_white.png
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117004/
<asac> fta: yes i already started to do that
<asac> got distracted
<fta> well, i fixed the double mozilla dir
<asac> its a bit strange as bin/modules/* doesnt copy recursively
<asac> fta: i had that fixed too ... but feel free to push ;)
<asac> well ... i hacked compare.mk ;)
<asac> to also test for mozilla/mozilla/dist/bin
<fta> mozilla/mozilla is never supposed to exist
<fta> oops, i forgot that it was the messy comm-central build, so yes, moz/moz is expected. too bad
<asac> thought you fixed it ;)
<asac> if we need to add that to compare.mk we should do it ... cant harm to do another upload before ff
<fta> well, i changed $tar_something to fix what i thought was causing the double dir
<fta> hmm
<fta> i'm puzzled now
<fta> asac, what is gloda?
<asac> fta: not sure ;)
<asac> but seems we need to ship it
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.thunderbird/browse_thread/thread/9ab176f923b7aba4
<asac> Gloda (global database) is is an indexer and database, the backend to
<asac> major improvements to come in search capability, data aggregation and
<asac> visualization, and productivity. Gloda works in the background, and is a
<asac> layer on top of (not a replacement for) the existing folder-centric
<asac> message storage mechanism.
<asac> so its the safe-browsing equivalent for tbird
<asac> instead of scratching your disk for security reasons you get rumbling for search ;)
<asac> probably better comparison is places... but was kiddin anyway
<asac> ok relogin
<mconnor> asac: nothing Aza posts is ever usually an absolute plan, and that stuff missed 3.1
<asac> mconnor: ok thanks for the info. is that even still something you look into for future?
<mconnor> yep
<fta> i really hate to have to maintain installer/unix/packages-static because they don't care about unix and/or make install
<fta> grrrr
<[reed]> fta: reopen the bug
<asac> fta: hey ;) ... dont maildev folks have a plan for something else?
<[reed]> it was fontfix'd no?
<[reed]> wontfix'd*
<asac> [reed]: i think they wontfixed it ;)
<asac> yes
<[reed]> yes, reopen it, explain that it's really hurting the distros, and cc dmose directly
<asac> fta: do you you have the bug id?
<mconnor> so what's going on?
<mconnor> explain this a little better, I thought Fx's build config needed packages-static, why doesn't thunderbird's?
<asac> i think its thunderbird 3 build system pain. with xul 1.9 firefox and xul moved its make install target to use packages-static
<asac> right ... so thunderbird 3 does it different, we opened bug and they said they didnt want that
<asac> but that was quite early ... i think a1 or something
<fta> mozilla bug 420391
<asac> i cannot remember all the details and since tbird 3 was still far far ahead i didnt really ran after it.
<fta> it's assigned
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 420391 in Build Config "unix/packages-static for thunderbird (trunk)" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420391
<asac> hmm
<fta> but they are re-doing exactly the same thing that i did initially
<asac> so its static vs. shared where ffox/tbird disagree/follow different path
<fta> but the patch is still adding packages-static, which is what we need
<[reed]> nom it for blocking and explain why this is hurting Ubuntu
<asac> sorry i am too tired to understand why he suddenly agreed
<asac> [reed]: maybe i misread that but seems that he complained and now submitted the same patch ... just improved.
<asac> fta: ^^ is that correct?
<asac> seems so ... good
<fta> where is the improvement? it may be just more up-to-date
<asac> fta: removed-files
<asac> not sure if that is needed, but seems like it is
<mconnor> it is
<mconnor> otherwise you can have stuff lying around that causes problems
<fta> so i will grab the patch and use that instead, i don't mind, i'm just sick of blindly maintaining this on my side
<asac> fta: if its still up to date ;)
<fta> we'll see
<fta> compare is fixed now
<asac> i think this should land ... once it does we can make hard compare and will notice any missing updates on daily builds
<asac> which is quite nice
<fta> that was the initial idea of compare, but even ff and xul keep forgetting stuff for a long while
<asac> fta: yes, then we should fail hard on that and help maintaining those files
<asac> its definitly better than what we had before where we had to add install: targets every other day ;)
<fta> tricky with the xpt that seems to be bundled at install time
<fta> -s
<asac> fta: doesnt the removed-files file take care for cleanness?
<fta> maybe, but compare 1st try dist/bin (unclean) vs debian/tmp (clean)
<asac> fta: we can filter for known false positives
<fta> possible, but still not ideal
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117018/ eh?? components/ and bin/components/ ?
<asac> odd
<fta> either that file completely changes, or the patch is seriously broken
<fta> it adds the #ifdef unix inside a huge #ifdef xp with almost everything in it
<fta> i don't get why all the xpt are in an xp block
<fta> make[2]: Entering directory `/src/bzr/build-area/thunderbird-3.0-3.0~b2~hg20090210r1916+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/mail/installer'
<fta> Makefile:72: *** you need a "--enable-static --disable-shared" build to package a build.  Stop.
<fta> make[2]: Leaving directory `/src/bzr/build-area/thunderbird-3.0-3.0~b2~hg20090210r1916+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/mail/installer'
<fta> make[1]: *** [install] Error 2
<fta> grrrr
<fta> obviously
<fta> dropping that, it's bullshit
<fta> asac, now, it wants me to remove all the .so in components
<fta> asac, seems seriously broken to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117029/
<fta> asac, no libxul ?
<fta> my patch was better, it took care of tons of optional features from configure, the last patch in the bug totally missed that
<fta> asac, help
<fta> asac, it no longer starts, no error, no nothing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117040/
<asac> fta: cant we use your patch + remove-files?
<fta> probably but i wanted to use their patch
<fta> but it's non-sense
<fta> they dropped all .so, but look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117041/
<fta> dtchen, help, my dell laptop is emitting continuous strident sounds when it used to emit a short system beep before. it's too easy to trigger, it makes me jump out of my chair
<asac> heh ... so minefield now gives me annoying sounds when a alert pops up ;)
<fta> me too
<asac> canberra?
<fta> probably
<fta> beh?
<fta> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 512
<fta> make: *** [binary-predeb-IMPL/thunderbird-3.0] Error 1
<asac> bad binaries ;)?
<fta> no idea, retrying..
<fta> same
<fta> damn, i had libmozjs0d installed in that chroot, it was used during the build, i removed it, now everything is messed up now.
<fta> i need to rebuild
<asac> it used libmozjs0d? scary
<asac> really
<fta> yep, shlib even added it to Depends
<fta>  thunderbird-3.0 depends on libmozjs0d (>= 1.8.1.5); however:
<fta>   Package libmozjs0d is not installed.
<fta> scary it is
<asac> fta: but seems you had libmozjs-dev installed
<asac> anyway ... -> xulrunner 1.9 _has_ to die
<fta> 1.8 ?
<fta> I had libmozjs-dev for some reasons, but i don't remember why
<asac> 1.8 ;)
<fta> what's left using it?
<asac> too many things
<asac> i have the feeling it got more in this cycle
<asac> http://pastebin.com/fcf2eeb1
<asac> http://pastebin.com/fcf2eeb1
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f23213143
<asac> the whole eclipse stack
<asac> libswt3.2-gtk-jni
<asac> libmozillainterfaces-java
<asac> eclipse
<asac> i would hope that that would go away by fixing eclipse
<asac> (all three)
<asac> #
<asac>   mobile-basic-flash
<asac> bah
<asac> not sure why that hasnt moved forward
<asac> mozjs is more interesting
<asac> http://pastebin.com/fcf2eeb1
<asac> mediatomb-common
<asac> libjavascript-perl -> fta ?
<asac> can you look if we can do something about that?
<asac> maybe taking the js glue hack from google gadgets?
<asac> gxine -> bah
<asac> why is that again?
<asac> edbrowse -> build system seems spartanic
<asac> couchdb -> likewise .... glue hack has to come
<asac> not sure what bfilter does
<asac> seems they ship their own copy of libjs ... ouch
<asac> fta: thats it i would hope
<asac> maybe something rdepends on python-xpcom ;)
<fta> hmm
<asac> i think our xul should really ship some magic libmozjs-dev
<asac> maybe i should put an empty package in before FF ;)
<asac> and respin all those that currently rdepend
<asac> and let them fail until motu fix it ;)
<asac> i think people would consider that inpolite though ;)
<fta> lol, why not, could be fun
<fta> though a bit late
<asac> fta: well ... if its now empty its not a missing feature but a bug ;) .... see the difference?
<megabitdragon> is this the right place for questions about mozillateam launchpad ppa?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-12
<asac> yes
<asac> :)
<fta> too slow
<fta> me too
<fta> asac, still broken, no idea what's happening
<fta> i will disable it from the bot
<asac> fta: tbird?
<fta> yes, last attempt before i got to bed
<fta> this time, with my old patch + remove-files + the update to add the missing files
<fta> now the main window is back, but still broken
<fta> Error: Ci.nsIActivity is undefined
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/components/nsActivity.js
<fta> Line: 64
<fta> Error: i is undefined
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/modules/XPCOMUtils.jsm
<fta> Line: 115
<asac> fta: nsIActivity missing means there is a component missing
<fta> a bunch of times, then
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/modules/activity/activityModules.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 44"  data: no]
<asac> err ... i mean a .xpt
<asac> so interface missing is what i ment ;)
<asac> fta: are the activity modules installed now?
<asac> seems so
<asac> what is at line 44?
<fta> Components.utils.import("resource://app/modules/activity/sendLater.js");
<asac> fta: sendLater.js and moveCopy.js
<asac> yes
<asac> not installed in the same place as activityModules.js ?
<asac> probably lacking in packages-static ?
<fta> $ find /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/ -name sendLater.js
<fta> /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/modules/activity/sendLater.js
<fta> $ find /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/ -name  activityModules.js
<fta> /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/modules/activity/activityModules.js
<asac> strange ... thought activityModules.js was imported wiht app/ prefix too
<asac> fta: try to remove the app/ from the path
<asac> (i mean just edit in /usr/lib/thunderbird ... to try)
<fta> far less errors but no change
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/modules/activity/activityModules.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 44"  data: no]
<fta> same
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://messenger/content/msgMail3PaneWindow.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 4"  data: no]
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004003 (NS_ERROR_INVALID_POINTER) [nsIPrefBranch2.addObserver]"  nsresult: "0x80004003 (NS_ERROR_INVALID_POINTER)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://messenger/content/msgMail3PaneWindow.js :: OnLoadMessenger :: line 622"  data: no]
<fta> msgMail3PaneWindow.js is missing
<fta> it's not in dist/ either
<asac> fta: its in a .jar
<asac> should be in chrome
<asac> if msgMail3PaneWindow.js cannot import something its definitly a bad signj
<fta> I'm pushing my changes, i will let you figure out :)
<asac> yeah ... thats good
<asac> maybe for lunch tomorr ;)
<fta> done, rev84
<fta> probably some files misplaced, or mis-bundled
<fta> asac, hi, did you touch tb3?
<asac> fta: when?
<asac> last time we talked was 6 hours from now ;)
<fta> just asking
<asac> in between there was mostly sleep :)
<fta> lol
<fta> me too
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> fta not here today?
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
 * BUGabundo mumbles stupid pidgin autocomplete
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117209/
<BUGabundo> gwibber daily broken ?
<asac> yes gwibber hangs for me
<BUGabundo> strange then
<BUGabundo> mine started fine
<BUGabundo> but the upgrade isn't going so well
<fta2> asac, are the xul 1.9 head and ff 3.0 head in sync?
<fta2> +branches
<asac> fta2: any objectino if  i go through the packages in ~mt PPA and remove most of them?
<fta2> none, i never really used it
<fta2> BUGabundo, it's your own fault ;)
<BUGabundo> hum?
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> I had removed the bzr package
<BUGabundo> before using the daily PPA
<fta2> probably leftovers
<fta2> they are not tracked by anything when you install stuff yourself
<BUGabundo> from purge?
<BUGabundo> yeah that's right too
<fta2> no, from the time when you sudo python
<BUGabundo> and I've been removing lots of packages (3GiBs) due to space restringing
<BUGabundo> yes fta I udertstang
<fta2> asac, xpi.mk is not clean
<fta2> it leaves temp-xpi-QuOxoiNA/ behind
<fta2> annoying when it creates that during debian/rules get-orig-source
<fta2> asac, any progress with tb3?
<asac> fta2: still working on other things. didnt have lunch yet either ;)
<fta2> at 4pm?
<fta2> brb
<gnomefreak> its our enigmail that doesnt support seamonkey with the nightly 0.96.x works in SM2
 * gnomefreak confused :(
<gnomefreak> asac: did you revise enigmail package to be cleaner yet?
<gnomefreak> why repling to upstream mozilla bug's send it to bugzilla-daemon@mozilla.org with the (bug#) bug description?
<gnomefreak> is that that easy?
<asac> gnomefreak: bugzilla doesnt have a mail interface
<asac> at least the mozilla deployment
<gnomefreak> oops :( shit i have to redo it
<gnomefreak> yep got the reject email
<gnomefreak> i see they are not supporting QT but its experimental
<asac> gnomefreak: who is "they" here?
<gnomefreak> mozilla
<asac> yes its mostly for mobile
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> [MASTER] right click (with button release)mightactivate random popup-menu-item  generates way too much traffic
<asac> gnomefreak: what can i do ;)
<gnomefreak> nothing
<asac> we have about 280 comments or something ;)
<gnomefreak> just funny i check email once a week and i have 1000+ most are that bug :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: the n-m workaround master bug. havent we changed it once for a bug than others said they didnt like that feature and now have bug open again. Is there a way to make everyone happy (not likely but i thought id ask
<gnomefreak> bug 191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: what 1000+ bugmail is that?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: in one email in a week i get 1000+ emails from upstream and ubuntu bugs
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> !info ubufox jaunty
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 312 kB
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: explain that better
<BUGabundo> one email what?
<gnomefreak> one email address that gets that many i have anohter email address that does about 500 a week not including the other 7 or some email address i have
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> got it now
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look at flashgot either tomorrow or this weekend i have to go to work for the afternoon.
<slytherin> Can anyone please tell me what is the file urlclassfier3.sqlite in firefox directory? I am wondering why the file is as bug as 51MB on my machine.
<timeless> hello world
<timeless> i have a package foo that depends on bar, but i have a new-bar which conflicts w/ bar, and my world depends on new-bar
<timeless> how can i write a package to enabloe foo to be installed?
<slytherin> timeless: is this question related to mozilla packages?
<timeless> i'm a mozillan, and reed suggested i get help here
<timeless> if you want, i do have the same problem w/ mozilla packages
<timeless> i have microb which conflicts w/ xulrunner
<timeless> which means installing microb evicted fennec/thunderbird
<asac> timeless: if bar is removed foo cannot be installed
<asac> timeless: is it because you dont want to touch foo or because foo doesnt work with new-bar?
<fta> asac, tb3? no?
<asac> fta: spinning yur stuff now
<asac> lets see what gets out of it
<asac> while installing kubuntu
<fta> really?
<asac> yes
<asac> i have to unfcus mself a bit ;)
<asac> unfocus
<asac> hmm i think i forgot that now all applications will be in my applications menu
 * asac relogs in
<asac> so didnt work
<fta> ?
<asac> tried to log in ... only white screen
<asac> a bit like i forced compiz here
<fta> lol
<asac> for a second i saw a cool blinking plasma splash screen
<asac> but then it was gone
<asac> i think its really shiny, but probably doesnt work here without compiz
<asac> too bad. i would have loved to get a new feeling in my boring desktop life
<asac> probably will go back to openbox for a while to reach new levels
<fta> dtchen, do you plan to package -test2 ? https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-February/003122.html ?
<LLStarks> hi
<asac> hi
<asac> whats up LLStarks
<LLStarks> just wondering if the antialiasing problems will be fixed before jaunty and 3.1 are released
<LLStarks> *font antialiasing
<LLStarks> ?
<asac> LLStarks: i think the bug isnt really understood
<LLStarks> howso?
<asac> LLStarks: read the upstream bug
<asac> in mozilla
<LLStarks> i forget the number
<LLStarks> 458612?
<fta> mozilla bug 458612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<fta> yes
<asac> so i am back to rxvt
<asac> gnome-terminal busted my system
<fta> i'm still using xterm
<fta> gnome-term is a pig
<BUGabundo> how can a term mess your system ??
<BUGabundo> I have at least one ALWAYS opened
<fta> suck all your memory?
<BUGabundo> its one of the first things to open on my system after autologin
<BUGabundo> let me check
<fta> i have between 20 and 30, always
<fta> bind to F12
<BUGabundo> $ atop | grep term
<BUGabundo>  4619   0.30s   1.02s 203.3M 20032K  1512K     0K  N-   - S   0% gnome-terminal
<fta> so it's easy, and it has to be fast
<BUGabundo>  6160      3      0         82K   1.0G 276.7M     0K     8K   7% firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo> 17480   5642      0        950K 797.2M 244.6M     0K     0K   6% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 18114      1      0        950K 800.3M 220.9M     0K     0K   6% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 17284     10      0       3455K 185.6M 163.7M     0K     0K   4% gdb
<BUGabundo>  4626      1      0       2388K 380.1M 64676K     0K     0K   2% gnome-do
<BUGabundo>  4010      0      0       1797K 244.0M 61912K     0K     0K   2% Xorg
<BUGabundo>  4879      0      0       1167K 524.8M 61812K     0K     0K   2% deskbar-applet
<BUGabundo>  4587      0      0       1710K 570.3M 59540K     0K     0K   1% nautilus
<BUGabundo> FF is much worse
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> fta      20432  1.1  0.2   9820  5788 ?        S    00:07   0:00 xterm -sb -sl 1000
<fta> 9M/5M vs 200M/20M
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I need to try that
<BUGabundo> had no idea it sucked so much juice
<BUGabundo> but then again I have 4GiBs plus 8GiBs swap
<fta> that's no reason to let pigs spoil you ;)
<asac> i disabled swap now
<asac> it locks up desktop when it kicks in anyway
<asac> rather want oom killer
<fta> strange, bad disks?
<BUGabundo> locks?
<BUGabundo> how come?
<asac> so slow that nothing is usable
<BUGabundo> never noticed it
<BUGabundo> my disk is fast
<BUGabundo> $ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda2 #swap
<BUGabundo>  Timing cached reads:   2234 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1116.85 MB/sec
<BUGabundo>  Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.02 seconds =  62.31 MB/sec
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-13
<asac> fta: do you have the mozillateam photo (without [reed]) from SF?
<asac> would be cool if you could look that up at some point ;)
<armin76> poor [reed]
<gnomefreak> since whne is get-orig needed for extensions? and if it is we need to change XPI_TEMPLATE alwith adding a debian/README
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 305738 i attached some files for copyright info. also added some concerns i had about why it was rejected please let me know either on bug or email since im not sure how long i am going to be here.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305738 in ubuntu "Please review and sponser flashgot " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305738
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs  it looks like its from debian but im not sure i dont even see what the message is.
<asac> gnomefreak: please moderate the debian things
<asac> gnomefreak: we have to fix that somehow
<asac> i am not sure how
<gnomefreak> the debian thing?
<asac> i will try to figure out
<asac> gnomefreak: if its debian icedove bugmail yes
<asac> if its something else, then probably no
<gnomefreak> ah that
<gnomefreak> asac: hard to say but looks like debian not so much icedoce, since there is not message text that threw me off.
<asac> let me check
<gnomefreak> going for a smoke while tb sends my pile of emails :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i forgot the pass again
<asac> not sure why its not remembered here in ffox
<asac> let me check my laptop
<asac> bug 327427
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327427 in network-manager-applet "network manager applet should pop up wizard when 3g device is plugged in and no configuration exists" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327427
<gnomefreak> maybe it was due to the failure to send to mozilla seamonkey ML
<gnomefreak> [reed]: if you are around is there a way to find out what email i am subscribed as, im assuming mozilla-extensions-dev@gmial email but if so i shouldnt have gotten a failure to send.
<gnomefreak> maybe its the users email only that failed but i still dont see the post since i sent to ML as well as user
<gnomefreak> hmmmm it seems reply all only replys to user lets see if i can fix this :)
<gnomefreak> ok sent to list lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> why do i get this feeling that firefox uses an app helper for downloads?
<fta> asac, which one?
<fta> asac, the last day?
<asac> fta: i think so, yes.
<fta> i remember i had issues with my flash
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/IMG_1262.JPG
<fta> asac, this one is nice http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/IMG_1259.JPG
<asac> fta: is there only one for us three?
<asac> thought we did a few shots
<fta> no, two
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun
<asac> fta: opening the second picture you posted locked up my sys
<fta> it's just bigger, nothing unusual
<asac> hmm ... minefield ;)
<asac> but most likely X and UXA ;)
<asac> a steaming setup ;)
<fta> 2848x4272
<asac> hmm ... can you open in ffox?
<fta> yes
<asac> i wont try again until i know how to capture info i need for a bug
<BUGabundo> asac: link please
 * BUGabundo is not afraid of crashs
<asac> thats ok ;)
<asac> but its not really a serious issue ;)
<fta> do you have enough memory?
<asac> its just a huge picture
<asac> 2 gig
<asac> not sure if thats enough
<asac> on this laptop
<fta> i mean, in your video card
<asac> i dont think it has any mem
<BUGabundo> 256MiBs on card + sysmem
<asac> it shared memory
<fta> can you wget it and open it in eog or gimp?
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> i will try to repro when i have set X to debug mode or whatever bryce wnats me to do
<fta> ok
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/IMG_1263.JPG (it's a big one too)
<fta> i prefer the 1st one
<asac> fta: let me check ;)
 * BUGabundo tests minefield
<BUGabundo> 12371    689      1         84K 466.9M 105.3M  5120K  1100K   3% firefox-3.2
<asac> fta: heh. where did i look ;)
<BUGabundo> no crash here
<fta> indeed
<asac> was there girl or something ;)
<asac> or ogra ;)
<BUGabundo> 12371      0      0         84K 455.9M 68584K     0K     0K   2% firefox-3.2
<fta> fta       5718 21.0 22.2 708080 459304 ?       Sl   Feb12 236:58 /usr/lib/firefox-3.2a1pre/firefox-3.2
<fta> 136 tabs
<BUGabundo> RFOL
<fta> what?
<BUGabundo> single window on 3.2
<BUGabundo> im using 3.1 mainly until a few addons I use come out for 3.2
<fta> BUGabundo, use the nightly tester tools addon and try to force the one you really need
<asac> if you do that please dont complain about crashes
<asac> without disabling them first ;)
<asac> (just a side note)
<fta> yes, that's also why i said to try 1 by 1, not all at once
<BUGabundo> fta: I use it
<BUGabundo> that doesn't fix probs
<BUGabundo> it just forces them to work... not to work OK
<fta> ok, so you're doomed ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> first it was Bette GReader
<fta> all the ones i need are fine
<BUGabundo> now its fixed
<BUGabundo> now NoSquint isn't saving the zoom values
<BUGabundo> something might have changed on FF with the way stuff is saved
<BUGabundo> so everytime I change a tab, the previous tab resets its zoom
<gnomefreak> bug 328491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328491 in firefox-3.0 "Can't access certain https websites" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328491
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> invalid!
<BUGabundo> I guess it's the usual cert Social Bug!
<BUGabundo> ppl don't know how to add exceptions !
 * BUGabundo checks the bug
<BUGabundo> scratch that
<BUGabundo> the cert is valid... no need for exception
<BUGabundo> "it doesn't work with any browser (firefox, epiphany, konqueror, opera). I've tested it in Jaunty as well, and it doesn't work"
<BUGabundo> this is not Firefox related
<BUGabundo> or at least no isolated
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> how is the work with ubufox and tabmix plus going?
<BUGabundo> does it work already to have both ?
<asac> BUGabundo: try the latest ubufox from trunk plesae
<asac> i think i fixed that
<asac> and forgot to push that as a relesae
<BUGabundo> doh
<asac> just branch lp:ubufox and run sh build.sh to get an .xpi
<BUGabundo> link please
<BUGabundo> thank
 * BUGabundo ears fta complaining about installing stuff from shell ehehe
<asac> you build it on command line and install it throuh firefox ;)
<BUGabundo> Error reading response length from authentication socket.
<BUGabundo> not good
<asac> let me check
<asac> bzr branch lp:ubufox   doesnt work?
<BUGabundo> its still working
<BUGabundo> but getting an ERROR to cli
<BUGabundo> is not nice
<asac> OK
<BUGabundo> [##############\     ] Copying content texts:Copied record 565/566
<asac> its probably ignorable and only means: "you dont have write access"
<BUGabundo> ubufox.xpi done
<BUGabundo> installing now
<BUGabundo> to current and new profile
<BUGabundo> never got that before
<BUGabundo> Tab Mix Plus Dev-Build 0.3.7.4pre.090107 installed
<BUGabundo> asac: LOLOLOL ubufox trunk not compatible with minefield
<BUGabundo> changed toolbar
<asac> BUGabundo: try 3.0 please
<BUGabundo> restarting FF3.2
<asac> ffox
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@blubug:/tmp/ubufox$ firefox-3.2
<BUGabundo> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.2' received an X Window System error.
<BUGabundo> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<BUGabundo> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<BUGabundo>   (Details: serial 1219 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<BUGabundo>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<BUGabundo>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<BUGabundo>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<BUGabundo>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<BUGabundo> aborting...
<BUGabundo> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> not nice!
<asac> thats jemalloc fallout from what i understand
<BUGabundo> now I can't start 3.2
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> and you want me to test a stable version?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> i will work after a while again
<BUGabundo> let me disable it on my 3.1
<asac> e.g. when X about the freed window
<asac> that ffox left behind when crashing on exit
<BUGabundo> before it mess that too
<asac> this x eerror hsa nothing to do with extensions from what i know
<asac> its caused because ffox 3.1 and above crash onevery exit
<BUGabundo> testinc clean profile of 3.2
<BUGabundo> *3.0
<asac> as i said ... just wait 30 seconds or so
<asac> then it starts again
<asac> (dont open anything in between)
<asac> fta: btw, i think the crash on exit is in the end a bug deep down in the dynamic linker
<fta> hm
<asac> it seems to not use the overloadde memalign at some places where i think it should
<asac> i saw that in linker code, but i have to get input from doko to see if i am not messing aronud
<asac> e.g. the memalign we see in the crash is in libc but should be in jemalloc ... but if you look at the liner code it explicitly calls the glibc symbol for whatever reason
<fta> would be nice to get that fixed asap
<asac> i thiunk its ab ug
<BUGabundo> 3.0 instaled
<BUGabundo> restarting
<asac> yes. it would also show if the X11 error from above is really a fallout from those crashes
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm opening from cli
<BUGabundo> if I see it free I expect to be able to launch again
<asac> fta: would be nice ... its really in the guts of libc ... if i just upload it might be that on next start no box will run anymore ;)
<asac> so i am a bit scared
<asac> i have to test in chroot i guess
<fta> put it in a private ppa
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.0 -ProfileManager
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> sh: acroread: not found
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> sh: acroread: not found
<BUGabundo> asac: toolbar is okay
<fta> asac, and prepare a rescue CD
<asac> fta: to be exact the shared library unloading code does that. so its normal that we dont see it in firefox only builds
<asac> just in xul stub things that try to cleanly shutdown the dlopened libs on shutdown
<asac> BUGabundo: ok good. so bug is fixed in lp:ubufox for you?
<BUGabundo> seems so
<BUGabundo> on a clean profile
<BUGabundo> will have to restart (and backup 1st) my 3.1
<asac> BUGabundo: could you also check ffox 3?
<BUGabundo> that is all fool of crap and my tabmix conf
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> I'll copy an existing profile
<asac> you can use a fresh profile too ;)
<BUGabundo> but from a clean profiles 3.0 seem to work
<BUGabundo> just tested it
<asac> cool
<asac> after FF i should roll out SRU to intrepid i guess
<BUGabundo> asac: nag me latter
<BUGabundo> have work to do now
<BUGabundo> 5 pages price updates
<fta> asac, http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/report.php?login=fta%40ubuntu.com  ?? why am i in there?
<asac> fta: we added you to uploaders for icedove at some point
<asac> want to be removed?
<fta> oh
<fta> i don't mind
<asac> (with being uploaders you just need to get your key signed and can upload that package directly)
<[reed]> armin76: indeed
<[reed]> asac: :(
<asac> [reed]: what did i say ;)
<asac> ?
<armin76> haha
<[reed]> [05:19:23AM] <asac> fta: do you have the mozillateam photo (without [reed]) from SF?
<asac> [reed]: yes. that was _really_ unfortunate
<asac> and information flow could have been better
<asac> like michael thought to know that you are unavailable
<asac> while you wasn't
<asac> [reed]: we can cut your pic in there ;)
<armin76> asac: but he's from the team! :P
<[reed]> yeah, I was totally in the room
<asac> armin76: thats why i want to add him post-mortem
<[reed]> all Ventron's fault!
<asac> as usual
<asac> ;)
<fta> hm, the bot is broken
<fta> did someone update dput?
<asac> you never know ;)
<asac> maybe someone wanted a dput feature in before FF :-P
<fta> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/simplifying-dputcf-for-multiple-ppas
<asac> fta: maybe ... did you prefix your stuff with /ppa yet?
<fta> no
<asac> maybe they just enforce that now?
<asac> i had to do that for new archives at least
<asac> like -security ... i couldnt upload without /ppa
<asac> now i added that everywhere
<fta> i mean, i don't use "dput ppa:foo/ppa" yet
<asac> ah
<asac> no i ment if you use the /ppa folder for your incoming lines
<fta> no, nowhere
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> did I miss something?
<asac> probably 10000 birth's that took place all over the world in the last 10 minutes
<asac> or the slaughter of 10k cattle ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<[reed]> asac: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/browser-benchmarks-2-even-wine-beats-linux-firefox
<asac> [reed]: yes. i think its understood that cairo + X11 + sqlite on ext3 are the worst performance killers on linux
<asac> [reed]: that said, the performance can be considerably different depending on the driver / chipset you use
<asac> [reed]: would be interesting to see a fedora ubuntu comparison
<asac> though since its about the same as upstream builds we probably wont really win ;)
<asac> but good that opera is worse ;)
<asac> but thanks for the article
<fta> [reed], does ff 3.0 use pgo on windows?
<fta> asac, what did you need the photos for?
<asac> fta: sending them to slashdot
<fta> lol, kidding right?
<asac> fta: private interest and wondering whether we want t publish one of them with reed ;)
<asac> cut in
<fta> dtchen, plain jaunty, no ppa: Feb 13 18:17:01 cube pulseaudio[6900]: module-console-kit.c: GetUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetUnixUser" with signature "" on interface "org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session" doesn't exist
<fta> Title: gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_layout_check_lines()
<[reed]> asac: yes
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> fta: yes
<fta> so that could be the reason
<asac> pulseaudio tries the hat trick throwing various new things together, stirring and then hoping for the best ;)
<[reed]> [11:48:25AM] <sdwilsh> reed: also, results make sense to me since we PGO windows
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: oh true
<asac> PGO
<asac> [reed]: do you know if linux is just not done or if there are blockers on a technical side for PGO?
<[reed]> let me find the bug
 * asac out ... hunting food in snow
<BUGabundo_> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_> are you here?
<BUGabundo_> i'm having trouble with a 3G usb modem
<BUGabundo_> huawei E220
<asac> symptoms?
<BUGabundo_> both on xubuntu 8.10
<BUGabundo_> and my laptop (ubutnu 9.04 NM PPA)
<BUGabundo_> timeout
<BUGabundo_> i have the logs, i can upload them to you once I have net on it
<BUGabundo_> modem was detected, PPA version asked for pin, 8.10 didnt
<BUGabundo_> but both failed to establish connection
<BUGabundo_> on win 32 SP2 works out of the box
<BUGabundo_> i'm using it right now
<BUGabundo_> what do u need for extra debug?
<asac> BUGabundo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager#Serial%20Log%20%28Mobile%20Broadband%29
<BUGabundo_> thanks
<BUGabundo_> will plug it there after dinner and try again
<asac> k
<BUGabundo_> anything else?
<asac> BUGabundo_: enable debug option in /etc/ppp/options
<asac> BUGabundo_: also tail the syslog too
<BUGabundo_> ok
<asac> capturing connect attempt/failure
<BUGabundo_> will try to do it all
<asac> BUGabundo_: are you using ppp from ppa?
<BUGabundo_> how many retries?
<asac> or from jaunty
<BUGabundo_> not sure! what ever has the higer version
<BUGabundo_> gotta go... dinner is served
<asac> BUGabundo_: check please
<BUGabundo_> brb
<asac> ppp version ;)
<BUGabundo_> will do.. i always apt-cache policy stuff
<asac> BUGabundo_: yeah let me know when finished dinner
<fta> i should debug mine too
<BUGabundo_> just one more thing
<BUGabundo_> every time i connct the donle
<BUGabundo_> i get one more connection on NM
<BUGabundo_> already have 4
<BUGabundo_> screnshot too
<BUGabundo_> bye
<asac> BUGabundo_: no screenshot ... check the output of lshal ... maybe the modems duplicate there
<asac> for devices != mobile broadband the issue should be mostly fixed by dbus
<fta> grrr, my bot turned crazy...
<fta> 0.9.1+svn20090205r22048-0ubuntu1~umd1~umd1~umd1
<asac> Nafallo: you still get the "enable networking" disabled on resume?
<asac> Nafallo: i have attached a pm-utils script that might fix that to the bug
<Nafallo> asac: doesn't look like it
<asac> Nafallo: hmm. ok then you are probably lucky
<Nafallo> asac: or wait. what computer was that? :-D
<asac> Nafallo: probably the one you resume and suspend ... aka laptop ;)
<Nafallo> asac: which of them? :-)
<asac> fta: do you commit the ~umd version and then append another layer next time?
<Nafallo> asac: intrepid?
<asac> Nafallo: intrepid and jaunty ... though jaunty seems to be less frequently
<fta> asac, it's a tricky bug, i'm trying to track it down, tough as it's a corner case
<fta> 0.9.1+svn20090205r22048-0ubuntu1~umd1~umd2  hmmm, better, but still not what i want
<asac> fta: well ... isnt it just that you dont get asked for bin?
<asac> pin
<asac> heh
<Nafallo> asac: hmm. haven't seen it for a good while on jaunty :-)
<Nafallo> Your current bandwidth reading is:
<asac> i dont have a problem with long verions ;)
<Nafallo> 6000.00 Mbps
<Nafallo> which means you can download at 750 MB/sec. from our servers.
<Nafallo> ^-- I'm on 3.5G ;-)
<fta> :)
<asac> thats ok
<asac> almost as good as my 3g experience ;)
<fta> Nafallo, i want one :)
<asac> (while dreaming ;))
<Nafallo> haha
<asac> he is probably sitting in the datacenter next to a mega fan to get that ;)
<asac> shiver
<asac> Nafallo: start bittorrent ;)
<asac> give something ... not sure what, but something surely needed to get spreaded
<Nafallo> asac: ha. no. I'm sitting at that same old cafe using 3.5G through my Nokia N95-2 :-)
<asac> btw, i really think i am a bad net-citizen. ist just remembered that the last time i got annoyed by all my mailing lists i didnt unsubscribe (too lazy), but just /dev/null'ed them in procmail
<asac> hmmm ... a bit scared to turn that off now
<asac> to see what i am getting
<asac> Nafallo: damn. and the girls are still with you?
<asac> ;)
<Nafallo> asac: and I get ~330kbps down and up with a better test :-)
<asac> plugging into your bandwidth distributor ;)
<Nafallo> the prettier one have come and left already :-PO
<asac> bandwidth distribution device ;)
<asac> you could move around offering wired cables like the sausage vendors that run in the cold with a gas tank on their back ;)
<Nafallo> :-P
<asac> with huge antenna on your back ;)
<asac> thats a good model ;)
<asac> let humans serve as moving access points
<asac> like in SF where humans hold driving direction advertisments next to a traffic light ;)
<asac> good business model i ment ;)
<Nafallo> OMG. asac is on crack
<asac> Nafallo: not more than those that employ living advertisment plates in US ;)
<Nafallo> asac: advertising crack?
<asac> Nafallo: hah :) ... not the advertise like "gran mas restaurant -  turn left"
<Nafallo> hmm
 * Nafallo ponders heading home.
<asac> Nafallo: probably better
<asac> ;)
<asac> 9pm
<Nafallo> yea. the cafe just closed
<Nafallo> no more coffee :-(
<asac> go to a pub that closes at 10 ;)
<Nafallo> tss. they don't have wifi.
<Nafallo> whem
<asac> you can probably put 3g on expenses ;)
<Nafallo> considering I'm sitting on 3.5G because those people's wifi never works etc... ;-)
<Nafallo> asac: I have unlimited web'n'walk this month. paid £7.50 for that :-)
<asac> for a whole month?
<asac> was that a promotion?
<Nafallo> asac: yea. :-)
<Nafallo> asac: ehrm. not a promotion.
<Nafallo> asac: just a good deal ;-)
 * Nafallo streams music via 3G instead of using what he have on the device this month ;-)
<asac> my theory: the more expensive the 3G auctions were the cheaper its now
<fta> asac, did you figure out what is wrong with tb3?
<fta> asac, you said before lunch 2 days ago ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117843/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117844
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> asac: are you here?
<asac> busy atm
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> should I file a new bug to keep track of this?
<fta> DIR=`get_conf $PKGCONF "pkgs/$SPKG/upstream"`
<fta> oops
<fta> stupid buffer
<fta> BUGabundo, is there an irc channel for gwibber?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> on arstecnica irc netwrork
<BUGabundo> #gwibber fta
<BUGabundo> not many "monkeys" there
<BUGabundo> but you can try your luck
<fta> pff, another network, no thanks then
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> I alread yhave 4
<BUGabundo> Could not upload report data to crash database:
<BUGabundo> <urlopen error The write operation timed out>
<BUGabundo> stupid apport/LP/3G
<BUGabundo> asac: fta bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/329228
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329228 in network-manager "3G network time out" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> asac: you can mark it as dupe of any you feel is the same thing
<BUGabundo> but since this is jaunty and used apport I choose to open a new one
<fta> bug 327239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327239 in dput "dput crashes with incorrect arguments" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327239
<fta> fixed a buch of regressions in my bot. sigh :P
<BUGabundo_> asac: are u interessed on NM -> FON WPA fail connections  debug too?
<fta> let's see how it is now
<fta> asac, could you please hand over https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily to me?
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/281348/comments/35
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281348 in ubufox "Firefox only shows default icons in toolbars with tabmixplus and ubufox installed" [High,In progress]
<BUGabundo> bzr ubufox fix one bug, makes 2 new ones
<BUGabundo> fta do you have that bug that gnome-freak pasted this afternoon?
<BUGabundo> about some sites fail to open with SSL?
<BUGabundo> I think I found something related to it, when I installed the new ubufox
<fta> bug 328491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328491 in firefox-3.0 "Can't access certain https websites" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328491
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031667] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:326 serial_write_room+0x81/0x90()
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031670] Modules linked in: binfmt_misc acpi_cpufreq input_polldev xfs coretemp sbp2 ppdev parport_pc lp parport joydev snd_hda_intel snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy arc4 snd_seq_oss ecb snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event gl860 psmouse serio_raw sdhci_pci sdhci compat_ioctl32 videodev v4l1_compat snd_seq btusb iwlagn iwlcore lbm_cw_mac80211 snd_timer snd_seq_device snd pcspkr lbm
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031727] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P        W  2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031729] Call Trace:
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031731]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8024d8ef>] warn_on_slowpath+0x5f/0x90
<BUGabundo> fta does this mean anything to you ?
<fta> not much, ask the kernel guys
<BUGabundo> yeap
<BUGabundo> filing bug now
<asac> sorry ... somehow ended up having three hours continuous phone calls :/
<BUGabundo_> np
<BUGabundo_> i've done some bug mail to you
<BUGabundo_> lol
<BUGabundo_> just grep your archive for my nick
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329254
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329254 in network-manager "kernel: [ 341.030356] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P W 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/329228
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329228 in network-manager "3G network time out" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> and the infamouse https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/260656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 260656 in network-manager "Network Manager 0.7 timeout (dup-of: 263963)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263963 in linux "[iwl*] NetworkManager/wicd fail to authenticate to WPA Enterprise networks" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_> humm bad firefox awesome bar
<BUGabundo_> thats not it
<BUGabundo_> ah bug 329228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329228 in network-manager "3G network time out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329228
<BUGabundo_> asac: and i have yet to file a new NM bug on FON AP
<BUGabundo_> there are already at least 2 ones opened
<BUGabundo_> but this is new on jaunty
<BUGabundo_> will reporte it later or during the weekend
<asac> BUGabundo_: "GSM pin secret required" ... do you get a dialog at that point?
<BUGabundo1> yep
<BUGabundo1> at least ONCE
<BUGabundo1> not sure if it asks any more times
<BUGabundo1> I have NOW removed the PIN, so the new attemps should not see that...
<asac> BUGabundo_: anyway ... where is the SERIAL log i asked for
<BUGabundo1> the new bug I filed agains the kernel should have logs of connection attempts without PIN
<BUGabundo1> bah!
<asac> also you didnt set the ppp/options to debug
<BUGabundo1> was the serial log needed to?
 * BUGabundo1 is dumb
<BUGabundo1> I did not! I have lousy memory
<asac> BUGabundo_: well. you asked me how to debug. i gave link to serial bug
<asac> now you opened bugs without serial log
<BUGabundo_> doing it now
<asac> BUGabundo_: also enable debug in /etc/ppp/options
<BUGabundo_> debug option done
<BUGabundo_> brb
<BUGabundo_> trying new capture for serial
<BUGabundo_> asac: one question
<BUGabundo_> how do i find the driver its asks to unload?
<BUGabundo_> brb
<dtchen> fta: the volume (mis)behaviour you describe is known as "flat volume" (think MS Vista)
<fta> gasp
<dtchen> fta: i can't reproduce your m-c-k error, though
<fta> how can i disable the thing taking control of the volume?
<dtchen> (it's worth noting that Ubuntu will likely be the only distro not shipping 0.9.15; Fedora and Mandriva at least are)
<dtchen> fta: don't know offhand; i'm wasting^Hspending my time trying to wrap up 0.9.14 for jaunty ;)
<fta> hm, ok
<dtchen> oh wait, you don't have the spatial/effects module loaded, do you?
<fta> 0.9.15 seems a bit better for my main desktop, but openarena is crappy now, and the volume changes randomly from one app to the other
<fta> how do i check that?
<dtchen> sorry, module-position-event-sounds
<dtchen> check /etc/pulse/default.pa; if it's uncommented, it's loaded by default
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-14
<dtchen> i've been tracking jaunty steadily, and i always regression test my changes on several machines, so i'm a bit perplexed at the consolekit error
<dtchen> the only other instance of anything similar was FS corruption on the reporter's machine that hosed module-console-kit.so
<fta> it's commented
<BUGabundo_> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117889
<fta> the consolekit error is from my other desktop, at work, it occurs when i was not even in front of it, it was locked
<asac> BUGabundo_: please not in here, but in the bugs
<asac> in the appropriate please
<asac> also include your ppp version
<asac> if you havent done so yet
<BUGabundo_> done too
<BUGabundo_> i did
<BUGabundo_> please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/329228
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329228 in network-manager "3G network time out" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_> ppp:   Installed: 2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu1~nm1
<asac> BUGabundo_: can you try to downgrade?
<BUGabundo_> sure
<asac> to the jaunty or intrepid version
<asac> BUGabundo_: /usr/sbin/pppd: invalid numeric parameter 'n' for kdebug option
<asac> dont downgrade
<BUGabundo_> downgrading now
<asac> you probably have a syntax error in options
<BUGabundo_> bagh
<asac> look for kdebug or something
<asac> you probably messed that up ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_: #kdebug n
<asac> thats the wrong option
<BUGabundo_> line 184: kdebug n
<BUGabundo_> let me comment it
<asac> its just "debug"
<asac> BUGabundo_: just use "debug"
<BUGabundo_> okay
<asac> without parameter
<BUGabundo_> done
<asac> its a few lines above
<asac> BUGabundo_: get log again then
<BUGabundo_> okay
<asac> serial and syslog
<BUGabundo_> upgradying ppp and nm-pptp again
<asac> probably serial is in syslog too
<asac> yeah
 * BUGabundo_ bafles: he is on borrow 3G card with only 1GiBs bw
<BUGabundo_> brb
<BUGabundo_> time to debug
<BUGabundo_> asac: i had to kill NM twice
<BUGabundo_> the first didnt kill it
<asac> BUGabundo_: better reboot then
<asac> drivewr might be in bad state
<fta> is there an applet to have more info about my connection? something more than the dumb n-m default applet
<asac> if things lock up
<BUGabundo_> rebooting
<asac> fta: about 3g connection?
<BUGabundo_> asac: with or wutout PIN?
<asac> BUGabundo_: with PIN for now
<asac> and without if that doesnt work
<fta> asac, yes
<asac> fta: well. drivers are different for things that go beyond basic features
<asac> fta: thats why modemmanager was created
<asac> it currently has signal strength feature
<asac> but more can be added for each individual modem
<BUGabundo_> wull nm08 be packed any time soon?
<asac> fta: you need a modemmanager enabled build for that
<asac> i have not yet decided if i do that next week or wait with mm for next cycle
<BUGabundo_> on a new PPA or NM PPA with epoch?
<fta> is it in a ppa ? something at least slightly tested ;)
<BUGabundo_> oh great.... metacity just blew after reboot
<asac> BUGabundo_: use ppa
<BUGabundo_> should afect my debug
<asac> fta: you can try the packages in ~modemmanager ppa
<BUGabundo_> brb
 * fta updating his laptop...
<asac> fta: but but but
<asac> those are a bit busted. bit give it a try. its the old snapshot from intrepid still
<fta> Get:257 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe openarena-data 0.8.1-1 [306MB] beuhhh
<asac> yeah
<fta> bad over 3G
<fta> fortunately, it's wired now
<fta> is archive.ubuntu.com rate limiting the connections?
<asac> not sure ... tcp has constraints on its own
<fta> I have a flat 830KB/s
<asac> ask Nafallo maybe
<asac> but i think its mirrored too
<asac> and round-robin or something
<fta> that's 6.9Mb/s, i can do a lot more
<asac> well ... what ping do you have?
<fta> during dl? probably bad
<fta> 90ms
<asac> no ... i mean in general
<asac> i am not sure how the limit for tcp depending on ping, but there is a correlation
<asac> try multiple connections
<fta> let me finish my 680M upgrade
<fta> asac, lol, you remember i'm a network engineer, right?
<asac> so what is the max througput for tcp with ping 200ms with default settings on ubuntu jaunty ;)
<BUGabundo_> back
<BUGabundo_> uploading new logs to bug
<fta> asac, I can do a lot more between home and my other boxes at work
<asac> fta: how is the ping?
<asac> i mean i have 63ms to archive and get about the same
<asac> the german mirror i use has 40-38ms and i get 1M
<asac> (vs 800)
<BUGabundo_> asac: bug 329228 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329228 in network-manager "3G network time out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329228
<fta> asac, 8ms from work, and 30ms from home
<asac> fta: see ;)
<fta> but that's not enough to explain that
<asac> so if you have 60 you might have double power 2 aka factor 4 ;) ;)
<asac> Max. Throughput = TCP Window Size / Round-trip time.
<BUGabundo_> my ping average with this 3G card, passing through a winXP box is 108ms
<asac> he Max TCP Window size in the absence of window scaling is 65 535 bytes.
<asac> Example: Max Bandwidth = 65535 bytes / 0.220 s = 297886.36 bytes/s = 2.38 Mbit/s.
<asac> well ... but is the tcp window on over internet connections more like the mtu?
<asac> e.g. 1500?
<BUGabundo_> gogle's pings are way worse: 362ms
<fta> wget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/o/openarena-data/openarena-data_0.8.1-1_all.deb
<fta> ~811K/s,
<fta> it's 240ms away from works, and 45ms from home (!?? wtf)
<fta> -s
<fta>  8  surfnet-gw2.amd.cw.net (195.2.21.6)  18.631 ms  18.624 ms  18.594 ms
<fta>  9  AE1.500.JNR01.Asd001A.surf.net (145.145.80.70)  240.634 ms  240.414 ms  240.630 ms
<fta> booo
<asac> 60 mS   8,658 Kbps
<asac> http://www.babinszki.com/Networking/Max-Ethernet-and-TCP-Throughput.html
<asac> this table seems to be a bit odd ;)
<asac> but if its really for gigabit
<fta> but i do 6.9Mb/s with 30ms
<asac> then 69Ms seems to be 8.6 Mb/s
<asac> fta: yes, but the window size in that table is optimal
<asac> for 65k windows
<asac> i dont think you get that on internet
<asac> but the numbers look low still
<asac> well ... the 0.1ms looks right
<BUGabundo_> asac: do u need anything else?
<asac> almost 1000 Mb
<BUGabundo_> before i go to bed?
<fta> apt-get fist-upgrade
<fta> E: Invalid operation fist-upgrade
<fta> :)
<asac> BUGabundo_: lets loook
<asac> hehe
<asac> ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_: why applet log? (what is that)
<BUGabundo_> well for some reason it died when i killed NM
<BUGabundo_> so i started it from cli
<asac> BUGabundo_: hmm ... ppp isnt debug ?
<BUGabundo_> humm i set the option
<BUGabundo_> as u said
 * BUGabundo_ checks
<asac> BUGabundo_: oh
<BUGabundo_> yep
<BUGabundo_> debug is NOT comment
<BUGabundo_> on /etc/ppp/options
<asac> BUGabundo_: you didnt upgrade network-manager from ppa?
<asac> BUGabundo_: thats jaunty?
<BUGabundo_> i didnt change networ-manager
<asac> BUGabundo_: your problem is that you have incompatible ppp plugin
<BUGabundo_> just ppp and then again up
<asac> BUGabundo_: you need to upgrade to everything you get on ppa
<asac> thats network-manager and -pptp plugin and pppd
<BUGabundo_> ppp is PPA
<asac> yes
<asac> all three are ppa
<BUGabundo_> isnt
<asac> they have to together
<BUGabundo_> its from archive
<BUGabundo_> PPA and arc have same version
<BUGabundo_> so archive is prefered
<asac> BUGabundo_: oh i forgot the main network-manager
<asac> too bad
<BUGabundo_> everything else _should_ be using PPA
<asac> BUGabundo_: yeah thats my fault then finally ;)
<asac> i think i forgot to push
<BUGabundo_> humm
<BUGabundo_> ok
<asac> its ppp, -pptp and network-manager that needed a respin
<BUGabundo_> humm those are all PPA
<BUGabundo_> only NM is archive
<asac> BUGabundo_: yeah. because i didnt bump in ppa ... which i thought i did
<asac> BUGabundo_: i am uploading that now
<BUGabundo_> np
<asac> so tomorrow morngin it should work
 * BUGabundo_ awan
<asac> BUGabundo_: so you could downgrade ppp and -pptp
<asac> or sleep and see tomorrow
<BUGabundo_> please comment on the bug (maybe fix release?)
<BUGabundo_> when pack have been build
<BUGabundo_> ill see if i can hold on to the donge a few more hours
<BUGabundo_> but have to get somewhere to do all this downloads
<asac> BUGabundo_: i think 40 minutes till .debs are there
<BUGabundo_> ok
<BUGabundo_> then tomorrow should be fine
<BUGabundo_> so should i go ALL PPA?
<BUGabundo_> or archive?
<BUGabundo_> i got lost
<asac> BUGabundo_: just keep ppa in sources.list
<asac> and run dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo_> okay
<asac> i will not upload stuff you shouldnt get to that archive
<asac> so thats usually the safe way
<BUGabundo_> did u check that kernel trace?
<asac> (note: but just for this archive ... there might be other ppas that are maintained differently)
<BUGabundo_> it mentioned comm something
<BUGabundo_> not sure NM has something to do with it
<asac> BUGabundo_: kernel trace is a dupe i think. dont have time to look up
<asac> BUGabundo_: you should find a bug against linux if you search for "Tainted"
<BUGabundo_> one more?
<BUGabundo_> i filed 3 of those every release!
<BUGabundo_> ehehe
<asac> BUGabundo_: no ... read!
<asac> "find" != "file" ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_: oh so you know the other bugs
<BUGabundo_> yep
<asac> have those been closed?
<BUGabundo_> thats what i'm saying
<BUGabundo_> one at least was
<BUGabundo_> with interpid backports
<asac> well ... then look if the bug is still open
<BUGabundo_> one from jaunty not sure... but have seen it in a whyle
<asac> if not reassign the current one to linux and subscribe ogasawara
<BUGabundo_> diferent stack
<BUGabundo_> looks qute diferent from the previous
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo_> yean Leann seems to prefer diferent bugs
<asac> i will look then at some point ;)
<BUGabundo_> and not Dupes
<BUGabundo_> one more thing
<BUGabundo_> and did nt mention this on the bug
<BUGabundo_> the new 3G assistant SUCKs
<BUGabundo_> ibex version detect my Country
<BUGabundo_> Jaunty shows the complete list, and i cant just start typeing
<BUGabundo_> have to use mouse to scroll down
<asac> BUGabundo_: is there a bug for that yet against libmbca0?
 * BUGabundo_ heads to bed
<asac> sure
<BUGabundo_> didnt even new that package
<BUGabundo_> let see if the respin of packages changes something
<BUGabundo_> if not, i'll ping u back to get the package name, and i'll file it
<asac> ok
 * BUGabundo_ has lousy memory
<BUGabundo_> i finished the test on ubufox
<BUGabundo_> not sure if u read the comments
<BUGabundo_> both 3.0 and 3.1 are fixed
<BUGabundo_> and i can change my toolbar at will
<BUGabundo_> but 2 new bugs were found
<BUGabundo_> not on LP yet
<BUGabundo_> need to test a bit more
<BUGabundo_> anything else, ping me, email me, or dent me
<BUGabundo_> good night guys
<asac> thanks BUGabundo_
<asac> good night
<fta> asac, when i disconnect and unplug the usb key, n-m never realizes that the key is gone, so it remains in the list
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117894/
<asac> fta: is that with ppp 2.4.5 ?
<asac> oh right ;) ... not all bits are there yet
<fta> jaunty
<asac> maybe try the packages from nm ppa
<asac> ppp had some issues that caused stability problems
<fta> 2.4.4rel-10ubuntu3
<asac> and a bunch are fixed in the package in ~network-manager ppa
<asac> yes. 2.4.4 is two years old
<fta> two SIMs, one is always fine, the other worked for a while and is now always broken
<asac> but you need ppp and the respun nm and nm-pptp (if you use that)
<asac> fta: different net provider?
<fta> nope, same
<fta> orange france for both
<asac> fta: using broadband wizard?
<fta> in the same usb key
<fta> jsut switching sims
<asac> fta: have you checked in serial log that NM sends correct pin?
<asac> dont know how smart nm is about forgetting and detecting sim changes
<fta> yes, it's 0000 on both, on purpose
<fta> until i figure out what's wrong, that is
<asac> fta: this looks like a problem at ppp negoation
<asac> which happens after pin and so on
<fta> yes
<asac> not sure if you could get that far if you ignore errors up front
<asac> trying new ppp might be worth it
<asac> could be that one sim ends up on a different server
<asac> and the protocol is differnt
<asac> but you should check the serial output as on wiki
<asac> to be sure there are no ignored issues up front
<fta> serial output? wiki?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager#Serial Log (Mobile Broadband)
<asac> there you see the modem commands
<asac> and replies from modem
<fta> that's what i did
<asac> yes then check the serial output ... that should be before what you posted
<asac> e.g. is correct APN set ... is correct PIN set ... are there any complains and NM just continues with ppp
<asac> but well. try new packages from ~network-manager PPA first
<asac> ppp caused many issues for lots of users... which is why i rebased all those patches
<asac> for me it made stuff more reliable too ;)
<asac> i mean, i got similar issues with the old ppp ... not just 100% of time
<asac> but sometimes it was really really hard to connect at all
<asac> while at other times it just worked
<asac> hmm ... probably have to wait till  network-manager - 0.7-0ubuntu2~nm1  is finished in ppa
<asac> then you can just upgrade to that
<asac> ppa
<asac> with ppp new
<fta> all the same for both, everything's fine, OK everywhere, nothing unexpected
<asac> yeah. this sounds like ppp then
<asac> also if you ever touched /etc/ppp/options for anything else than the debug flag
<asac> revert those changes
<fta> nothing, just debug
<asac> yeah wait for 2.4.5 then
<asac> sleep a few hours and upgrade to ~network-manager PPA
<fta> i should probably call my isp (my own company btw) but if i say linux or ubuntu, i'll get nowhere
<fta> and i have no windows or mac to test with
<asac> well ... give the new ppp a try ;)
<asac> as i said there are bugs fixed that we couldnt get fixed through individual cherry picks in intrepid
<fta> let me know when something is ready then
<asac> fta: its ready when the current build is done ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa just upgrade in the morning ;)
<asac> i just forgot to upload the NM ;) ... ppp and -pptp are done since 3 days
<asac> sleep for a bit
<asac> cu tomoroow ... hopefully i find the time to see whats going on with tbird
<fta> ok, thanks. g'night
<fta> no change, looks exactly the same, even after a reboot
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<gnomefreak> good morning
<gnomefreak> mozilla 77811
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 77811 in MIME "Inline viewer for Microsoft proprietary mail formats (ms-tnef, etc.) ["winmail.dat"]" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77811
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> holy crap thats alot of people
<gnomefreak> why do i get the feeling that it doesnt work with tb3 betas as it says but under long des. it states tb3 beta
<gnomefreak> betas
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/4433
<fta> asac, debian bug 497701
<ubottu> Debian bug 497701 in libv8 "RFP: libv8 -- Google V8 JavaScript Engine" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/497701
<gnomefreak> would i use DEBIAN_DATE to pull in SM 1.1.15 tarball? Its not been released yet but would like to work on it so once released just update it
<gnomefreak> example ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=dateinchangelog  or is m-d not been updated for pre-release 1.1.x
<fta> sm1 is not using m-d, iirc, it has its own rules in the package
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks
<asac> fta: didn you know that RFP bug? i am quite sure I suggested to take it as an ITP ;)
<asac> retitle 497701 ITP: libv8 -- Google V8 JavaScript Engine
<asac> owner 497701 !
<asac> thanks
<asac> that was what made him the owner
<asac> 1st feb
<fta> well
<fta> he even said he used my patch
<asac> fta: yes, but why not
<asac> you didnt care about that bug so he took it ... i will send a mail to it now ;)
<asac> fta: i mean: if you dont want that debian uses a complete different approach you have to join forces in debian ... i will suggest to make a debian team for that. you can of course object on that mail ;) ... its for now my idea
<fta> i don't mind either way. i feel it will end-up like nss & nspr
<asac> fta: please whatever you can do join the debian folks
<asac> otherwise its a single point of failure
<asac> and people will ask when you are on holiday: why not merge from debian ... why duplicate efforts.
<asac> the problem is too often that folks on debian side dont want that
<asac> the work for you is the same ... maintain it in dbian and get it synched here
<asac> if they are strict against such a team or turn out to be not-cooperative then it makes sense to look diverging downstream in ubuntu
 * asac off for travel
<fta> it seems to late now, everything is different, either i give up or we diverge
<asac> fta: its definitly not too late. i think they should go for your work
<asac> but one has to make compromises for the sake of not diverging the whole stack imo
<fta> let's wait for his answer then
<asac> at least you have to try
<asac> you didnt try in the bug imo
<asac> but yeah. lets see
<asac> who knows maybe he is not even a DD
<asac> often folks claim ITPs and then get nothing done
<asac> ok travelling a bit ... cu later
<asac> oh shit the preview of the notification thing now pops up dialogs instead of actionful notifications
<asac> guess that means i am supposed to fix annoyances
<asac> now gone
<fta> cu
<fta> gone too
<asac> now on GSM
<asac> thats _SLOW_
<asac> but i can still type over ssh in screen
<asac> quite stable still ...  nice i survived the same place where i usually got disconnect
<asac> with staying online
<asac> and even logged into ssh
<asac> well ... not even, but yes.
<Cruster> is network manager supposed to connect to a configured wireless WPA secured network before login?
<Cruster> asac: can I ask you something about networkmanager (they pointed me to you...)
<BUGabundo> Cruster: I think it can do so, IF the option System is on
<Cruster> BUGabundo: this option is grayed out for me...even if I run as root
 * BUGabundo check local system
<BUGabundo> bah its not even here anymore
<BUGabundo> on the PPA version of NM
<Cruster> BUGabundo: ok...I'll have to wait then...
<BUGabundo> Cruster: you will have to wait for asac to come back, to be sure
<asac> Cruster: its supposed to do that if you configure your connection as a system connection
<asac> Cruster: never run as root
<asac> that doesnt change a hing
<asac> thing
<asac> it could even create hazard
<Cruster> asac: thanks for answering. This option is grayed out for me...
<BUGabundo> is it UP ?
 * asac wonders why its still common to think one can achieve anything with running root
<BUGabundo> are you using it right now, ie is it connected?
<asac> never ever run anything as root :)
<BUGabundo> asac: sudo cow powers
<Cruster> i was too desperate :P yes connection works uppon login
<asac> Cruster: not sure what you mean by greyed out
<Cruster> asac: I cannot tick the option "system connection"
<asac> Cruster: what kind of connection are you trying to change?
<asac> Cruster: what version are you running?
<BUGabundo> asac: I don't have that option on ANY of my connections
<BUGabundo> with NM from PPA
<asac> Cruster: do you have the keyfile plugin enabled
<Cruster> yes it is enabled
<asac> BUGabundo: it was renamed in 0.7 final to "allow all users"
<asac> or seomthing
<asac> Cruster: dont try to change auto connections. create new ones and directly tick that instead
 * BUGabundo remembers the time where wifi would even connect BEFORE X (misses wifi-radar)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> can that be put on Release Notes?
<Cruster> it does it for any connection, even for new ones
<BUGabundo> should I file a bug and tag it to release notes?
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure why ;)
<BUGabundo> 'cause upgrading users will be looking for it!
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont think that makes sense
<asac> BUGabundo: UI regularly changes on new ubuntu version
<BUGabundo> I was having that discussion with crisum on ubuntu-devel-discuss the other day
<BUGabundo> devs change stuff and leave user to "discover"
<Cruster> ops, forgot to tell you that I'm talking about KDE...
<asac> Cruster: thats not my business then
<asac> the knetworkmanager applet is major unfinished
<asac> use the gnome nm-applet instead
<asac> if you want proper networkmanager support on kde in intrepid
<Cruster> i'm not even on intrepid, it's jaunty here...
<asac> Cruster: plasmaoid network-manager?
<asac> Cruster: file a bug
<asac> but i will probably not deal with it
<Cruster> i'll do it, thanks
<Cruster> for everything
<asac> i think there are now three different versions of kde network-manager applet
<asac> and none is finished
<asac> sorry. i can only suggest to use the gnome one
<Cruster> i can accept that, it's alpha ;)
<asac> for now
<asac> and file bugs and bug folks in #kubuntu-devel maybe
<asac> Cruster: alpha? i mean they use that in the distro
<asac> you mean jaunty is alpha yes ... but unless something really good happens i dont think there will be much improvements in this area
<asac> in the past the kde folks made really slow progress on their nm applets
<asac> and instead of finishing one they just start writing yet another one
<Cruster> well, for me it's kinda acceptable
<asac> Cruster: anyway. you can still start the nm-applet
<asac> create your system connection
<asac> then use the kde one i guess
<Cruster> nice then
<asac> at least that should help in getting a connection before startup
<asac> bug #326571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326571 in network-manager "default route missing since Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326571
<Cruster> what's the name of the ubuntu packet?
<asac> Cruster: network-manager-gnome
<Cruster> ty
<asac> np
<asac> Nafallo: so you are not alone: bug 326571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326571 in network-manager "default route missing since Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326571
<asac> whats going on
<asac> Nafallo: can you please help to track that down?
<asac> i cannot reproduce it unfortunately
<asac> i need to get a clue whether its a regression in dhclient or what
<Nafallo> asac: you have those weird rfc lines in dhclient.conf?
<asac> Nafallo: do we need them or not?
<Nafallo> I commented them and it works again.
<asac> Nafallo: i have that line and it didnet hurt:
<asac> option rfc3442-classless-static-routes code 121 = array of unsigned integer 8;
<Nafallo> asac: got avahi-autoipd installed?
<asac> Nafallo: yes have it
<Nafallo> asac: I don't :-)
 * Nafallo ponders where changelogs live those days
<asac> Nafallo: please check whether it helps to have it installed
 * Nafallo found them on changelogs.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: you mean changelogs.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> and on LP ?
<asac> Nafallo: and join the bug 326571
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/326571/+text)
<BUGabundo> ubottu: is getting lazy today
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> or LP is SLOWWWWW
<Nafallo>   * Added hook to dhclient to support RFC3442 (classless static route option)
<Nafallo>     and add rfc3442-classless-static-routes to the options requested (closes:
<Nafallo>     #396545)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/3.1.1-5ubuntu3
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/3.1.1-5ubuntu3
<asac> hmm
<asac> Nafallo: but i had that since ever as it seems
<Nafallo> debian bug 396545
<ubottu> Debian bug 396545 in dhcp3-client "dhcp3-client: RFC3442 support (The Classless Static Route Option)" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/396545
<asac> Nafallo: can you check if avahi-autoipd installing helps
<Q-FUNK> asac: here
<asac> Q-FUNK: pleaes look at bug
<Q-FUNK> the debian one?
<asac> Q-FUNK: no at your bug
<Q-FUNK> ah
<Q-FUNK> just a sec
<Q-FUNK> asac: ok.  I'll reply to that.  thanks.
<Q-FUNK> can you already tell me, what would be the difference between with and without avahi-autoipd ?
<Q-FUNK> i.e. is it supposed to introduce a regression if it's installed?
<asac> Nafallo: when was that feature introduced?
<asac> can you give a can you drop that info in the ubuntu bug?
<Nafallo> asac: dhcp3 (3.1.1-2) unstable; urgency=low
<Q-FUNK> I personally don't need that auoipd feature since I don't use rendez-vous, so if that can be a temporary workaround, I'd simply remove it for now.
<BUGabundo> asac: xubuntu 8.10 full update (nm from archive I think) 3G not working
<BUGabundo> will get serial logs when I get home, and hand them to you
<Nafallo> Q-FUNK: I have it uninstalled (since I don't use it either) and that bug still occurs. I was taking a stab in the dark I'm afraid.
<BUGabundo> asac: using PPA NM can help fix that too?
<BUGabundo> I still haven't tried last night fix on my machine either
<Nafallo> asac: first step should be to try and find out what that hook is supposed to do.
<Q-FUNK> Nafallo: ok, that at least rules that one out
<Nafallo> Q-FUNK: our of interest. what's your wifi card and ap?
<Q-FUNK> USB dongle with the zd1211rw driver
<Q-FUNK> ap are different ones
<Nafallo> that rules b0rked hardware out
<Nafallo> well. hardware revisions
<Q-FUNK> Nafallo: you?
<Nafallo> Q-FUNK: me?
<plun> hello all !
<plun> Any Thunderbird 3 guru ?     (ftas repo)
<plun> Mozilla-teams repo... sorry !
<BUGabundo> plun: ping fta
<BUGabundo> not here right now AFAIK
<BUGabundo> asac: ping are you here?
<asac> Nafallo: finding out what it means comes second imo. first we should track down the facts. e.g. does avahi help, does downgrading dhclient help.
<plun> OK... I always ping fta...  must be more then Fabien which knows  ;)
<plun> Is TB3 broken within ppa ?  Works fine with nightly build for me
<Nafallo> asac: downgrade to intrepid?
<asac> plun: current dailies are a bit broken
<plun> asac:  OK thanks !
<asac> Nafallo: nto sure i guess the first jaunty version shoujld be ok to test too
<asac> plun: downgrade to the build from 9th feb
<asac> pick the bits manually from -daily
<asac> i think they should be available there still
<plun> asac: OK thanks !
<Nafallo> asac: dhcp3 (3.1.1-5ubuntu1) jaunty; urgency=low
<Nafallo>   * Merge from Debian unstable. Remaining Ubuntu changes
<Nafallo> that one?
<asac> plun: we will fix asap
<asac> Nafallo: you found a changelog entry that sounded suspicious
<asac> Nafallo: try the package before and the package after that
<plun> asac:  superb service   ;)
<Nafallo> asac: cause this was merged in from Debian unstable (3.1.1-2)
<BUGabundo> brb... kiling PA, so pidgin will crash
<asac> plun: i think fta has disabled the build for now ... so if a new -daily build appears in ppa its probably fixed
<plun> asac: no problem.... nightly works OK, I just prefer running a Ubuntu build ;)
<Nafallo> asac: hence why intrepid is the lastest version without it.
<Nafallo> +spelling
<Nafallo> ✁☹
<asac> Nafallo: go to launchpad ... download the debs in reverse order till its fixed
<asac> oops ;)
<asac> sorry read an old message
<Nafallo> asac: stop reading old messages damnit! :-P
<asac> Nafallo: if thats the latest version without it verify that its broken in first jaunty uploda
<asac> and that its fixed in last intrepid
<BUGabundo> back
<Nafallo> asac: looking at the changelog it won't be fixed :-P
<Nafallo> (in jaunty)
<asac> Nafallo: you never know
<Nafallo> asac: look... we already know which hook it troublesome :-)
<Q-FUNK> ah, the culprit change has been found?
<asac> Nafallo: still ... please verify that thats the real cause.
<asac> Nafallo: then we need to think what to do
<Nafallo> asac: in my opinion it's much better to spend time in finding out WHY it's broken :-)
 * Q-FUNK watches magic happen
<BUGabundo> asac: xubuntu 8.10 full update (nm from archive I think) 3G not working
<BUGabundo> will get serial logs when I get home, and hand them to you
<BUGabundo> I still haven't tried last night fix on my machine either
<Nafallo> asac: also... we know it worked in intrepid. I didn't dist-upgrade this machine when jaunty opened :-)_
<Q-FUNK> Nafallo: checking packages before and after will enable that to happen.  after you spotted which package introduced the bug, a run of 'diff' should help us narrow down the exact cause
<asac> Nafallo: well. i just want to be sure its not a red herring ;)
<asac> testing the intrepid package must be _easy_
<asac> compared to finding the bug or sorting out what to do if we have to accept that the stateless option breaks this
<Nafallo> asac: ooh. ii  dhcp3-client   3.1.1-1ubuntu2
<asac> Q-FUNK: can you check the dhcp3-client packages and see if its fixed in intrepid?
<Nafallo> asac: that means intrepid is the version right before the DD added that hook
<asac> Nafallo: see ;)
<Q-FUNK> asac: come again?
<asac> Nafallo: that works?
<Nafallo> asac: worked on intrepid
<asac> Nafallo: now we need to find the diff he used to add the hook
<asac> Nafallo: yes, but will it work with intrepid package in jaunty
<asac> ?
<Q-FUNK> yes, intrepid worked fine
<Nafallo> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=396545
<ubottu> Debian bug 396545 in dhcp3-client "dhcp3-client: RFC3442 support (The Classless Static Route Option)" [Wishlist,Closed]
<asac> do what you want
<asac> i cannot investigate before knowning that its really that hook. for me it woks with that config
<asac> it could be that the same merge or a later merge regressed this
<Q-FUNK> asac: do you have multiple network interfaces on your hardware?
<Nafallo> asac: I commented out the option and the request. and it works now.
<Nafallo> asac: what possibly more info could you need?
<asac> Nafallo: that only says that you uncover the bug with that option
<asac> but doesnt really say that its the option in general that caused this
<asac> maybe first jaunty package worked with that option
<asac> and current one is broken because someone else broke it during merge
<Nafallo> that was the merge... but okay.
<Q-FUNK> erm.  the diff attached to that bug already hints at major moronism:  trying to backport a dhcp4 feature to a dhcp3 client.
 * BUGabundo feels ignored
<asac> Nafallo: i still dont know which merge it is
<asac> Nafallo: post that to the bug ;)
<asac> also there were multiple uploads in jaunty
<Nafallo> asac: yes. three apparently. kees playing with MTU and jamie playing with apparmor.
<Nafallo> ouch!
<Nafallo> I just walked into a door
<asac> Nafallo: sorry ;)
<asac> Nafallo: could you at least test whether avahi-autoipd has something to do with this at all?
<Nafallo> asac: Q-FUNK having it installed isn't evidence enough? :-)
 * Nafallo have to head off to the shower or he'll be late.
<Nafallo> and no asac. you can't watch on cam ;-)
<asac> heh
<Q-FUNK> ok, let's say that I can try something crazy, even though I don't have my jaunty host on hand.  I can temporarily upgrade another host...
<Q-FUNK> Nafallo: bummer!  you almost brought the valentine spirit to the channel! :-P
<Q-FUNK> asac:  ok, I seem to have avahi-autoipd on this laptop. let's try a temporary upgrade to jaunty and see whether disabling that RFC3442 option in dhcp3-client.conf fixes it here too.
 * Q-FUNK launches a dist-upgrade
<Q-FUNK> asac: the main thing to compare was whether having avahi-autoipd installed made anhy difference, in addition to disabling that 3442 option?
<Q-FUNK> ok. cannot dist-upgrade using update-manager.  it barfs over a unfulfilable dependencies for ubuntu-desktop...
<asac> Q-FUNK: well. so if rfc option helps you
<asac> Q-FUNK: just check whether avahi-autoipd would help too
<asac> i dont think it makes a difference
<Q-FUNK> erm... you meant if disabling that rfc option helps, with or without avahi-autoipd ?
<asac> Q-FUNK: no a) does isabling rfc help
<asac> b) does avahi-autoipd help to not need a)
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> afaik, I have avahi-autoipd on that test host (not located in this house, so I cannot chekc now), since local-link exists and did not solve anything.  at least, I remember that I had routes for both local-link and my AP
<asac> thats goodenough
<Q-FUNK> but no default route
<asac> its a bit strange since i have the same option on and didnt see any issues
<asac> but maybe its a buggy dhcp server
<Q-FUNK> asac: but do you have multiple network interfaces?
<asac> you know which dhcp server you have? maybe it supports classless static routes and doesnt deliver default route
<asac> Q-FUNK: i have .... and the syslog nafallow showed me looked like its just that dhclient doesnt get any gateway info
<Q-FUNK> asac: no idea.  the dhcp server is whatever is in the wireless AP.
<asac> meaning: eithe rits a bug in server ... or its a bug in dhclient in that it doesnt properly guess the right gateway
<asac> what AP is that?
<Q-FUNK> speedswitch ... something
<Q-FUNK> I'm not currently at the location where my test host is located.  however, IIRC I had the same problem here at home with my wrt54gl running white russian.
<asac> Nafallo: Q-FUNK: so is anyone able to reproduce it _right_ now?
<asac> if so, please keep the option enabled and move the exit hook
<asac> to some other place
<Q-FUNK> asac: I'm currently dist-upgrading this laptop to try the same test as on my usual test host.
<asac> Q-FUNK: e.g. sudo su; mv /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/rfc3442-classless-routes ~
<asac> k
<asac> thanks
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Q-FUNK> erm... wait... you want me to move it away from the exit hook directory?
<asac> Q-FUNK: first check whether its reproducible ... then move it away. yes
<asac> that exit hook looks bogus
<asac> well .. at least hacky
<Q-FUNK> it definitely looks so
<asac> so i picked a bunch  of neighbour APs
<asac> none has this problem
<asac> unfortunately
<Cruster> you need any help in testing?
<asac> Cruster: if you se the bug try to remove the exit hook from above
<Cruster> i am just wondering if you need a bug confirmation
<asac> Cruster: well. if thats a question unrelated to the rfc344... issue from above, i always need help in bug triaging
<asac> Cruster: going through new/incomplete/confirmed bug against firefox-3.0
<asac> and checking wehther enough informatoin is there
<asac> and bringing the bug in the normalized form like:
<asac> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<asac> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> Cruster: ^^
<Cruster> brb dinner time, i'll look them l8er
<Nafallo> asac: not in the shower, no :-)
<Q-FUNK> asac: about 40 minutes to completion of dist-upgrade on this laptop.
<asac> Nafallo: now out of shower?
<asac> ;)
<Q-FUNK> heh
<Nafallo> asac: yea. and in half hour out of the building as well.
<asac> Nafallo: ok all fine. i think i know what to take
<Nafallo> god damn IRC. I got stuck again :-/
<asac> heh
<asac> Nafallo: go partying now ;)
<Nafallo> need to make the bed, clean up a bit and might consider putting a bit more than my robe on.
<Nafallo> :-P
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<fta> asac, i didn't deactive tb3 in my bot
<BUGabundo> hi fta
<fta> i thought the issue would be fixed quickly :(
<fta> BUGabundo, hi
<fta> ohoh, new pulseaudio
<fta> ~test2 :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> fixed 3 bugs I had with test1
<BUGabundo> \0/
<fta> and new deluge, let's hope it fixes some of my bugs too
<BUGabundo> didn had any big bugs
<BUGabundo> but I think I was already using upstream deb
<BUGabundo> or 0.11
<BUGabundo> not sure
<fta> 0.11?
<BUGabundo> or what ever was before
<BUGabundo> 1.1.1
<fta> Preparing to replace deluge 1.0.7.dfsg-3 (using .../deluge_1.1.2.dfsg-1_all.deb) ...
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> really old version
<BUGabundo> weren't you using the PPA?
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> asac: do you have any idea of whom is network-config upstream? do they reply/active?
<fta> this ppa looks ugly and weak
<fta> boom http://paste.ubuntu.com/118204/
<fta> hm, no more opengl, wtf?
<BUGabundo1> asac: can we have NM NOT prefer wired ?
<BUGabundo1> I can't share my 3G net
<BUGabundo1> I know its not a common use
<BUGabundo1> but I'm not even able to use firestater to change that
<BUGabundo1> everytime I have both 3g and eth0, nm defaults to using wired
<BUGabundo1> and I loose my internet connection
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-15
<asac> BUGabundo: cant you set metric manually in connection editor?
<asac> BUGabundo: network-config ... if thats the gnome thing then its abandoned
<BUGabundo> hi asac.
<BUGabundo> welcome
<BUGabundo> big headhacke
<BUGabundo> and no longer have the 2nd laptop here
<BUGabundo> I think its this http://network-config.sourceforge.net/site/home.php
<BUGabundo> so if I set a higher metric on wired, NM will prefer 3G ?
<asac> yes that should work (if metric is supported)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> will try again
<asac> BUGabundo: if it doesnt its worth thinking about it ;)
<BUGabundo> so I can upgrade xubuntu to use NM PPA to use the 3G dongle
<fta> asac, please hand over to me https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily, i need to drop mt from it
<asac> fta: huh?
<BUGabundo> "Biggest flaw: no built-in support for sharing across Ethernet instead of WiFi."
<BUGabundo> asac: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<fta> as long as i host the bot, i don't want anyone pushing stuff to the daily branches hosts there
<asac> fta: nobody will
<fta> hosted
<asac> fta: at least not with asking ;)
<fta> who knows
<asac> without
<fta> too many people in the team that i don't even know
<fta> i run that on my own hardware
<asac> fta: we should fix that
<fta> too risky
<fta> in the meantime, i want to restrict access
<asac> fta: so who do you want to drop?
<BUGabundo> asac: metrics will not work...
<BUGabundo> diferent interfaces and networks
<asac> yes. could be that default route stuff is hacked
<BUGabundo> AFAIK I can only set metrics for each
<fta> everyone, expect me, and maybe you if you really need it even if so far, i don't think you do
<fta> you did the same for -security btw
<asac> fta: i think that thats really the cause why you say that actually
<asac> fta: i explained whyt that was done. its not _my_ decision
<fta> i never complained
<asac> the choice was: "either do that" or "dont stage there"
<fta> i fully understand the reasons
<asac> yes. but the reasons are different
<asac> i would trust anyone to not push there
<fta> how could you be sure?
<asac> fta: i am not sure. but i believe in social behaviour
<fta> even gnomefreak wanted to push there a few days ago
<asac> i have to check who is in mozillateam
<asac> but well. i think he would ask
<asac> i will dump a bunch of people from mozillateam now
<fta> it's not him in particular, it's my own security i'm concerned about
<asac> fta: you even run mozillateam branches on your system
<asac> ok i deactivated anyone who hasnt been active for a few month
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+members
<fta> ideally, ubuntu should provide a box where users could run such things
<fta> like debian does
<asac> fta: as i said, i could work on getting that set up ... somewhere where the ppa-script is pulled and run daily
<asac> fta: what we can do is setup a EC2 instance
<asac> that wakes up once a day for an hour and spins stuff on 8 CPUs
<asac> actually i wanted to look into using that for a tinderbox too
<fta> so far, i do everything in ~20 minutes
<asac> yes. but EC2 instances can only allocated for 1h time slots
<asac> so 20 minutes or 40 doesnt matter
<asac> meaning we can still stack up ;)
<asac> !info ec2-ami-tools
<ubottu> ec2-ami-tools (source: ec2-ami-tools): Amazon EC2 AMI tools. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.3-26357-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 61 kB, installed size 520 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<asac> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<asac> so that would basically fire up such an instance, build stuff and trash it again
<fta> but this is not a free service
<asac> fta:  i have to check that. i think i could claim that as expenses
<asac> probably lot cheaper than getting a dedicated system
<asac> so 0.7.1 will be a good NM release as i t sems
<asac> the package i have running is rocking stable ;)
<asac> well except a kernel bug that sends carrier on even though no cable is plugged in ;)
<asac> but with 2.6.29 its great
<[reed]> asac: it fix all the VPN issues?
<asac> [reed]: i am getting the vpn pieces together right now ;)
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: currently only 3g which gained a good bunch of robustness
<[reed]> ah
<asac> [reed]: but it will go to jaunty and PPA maybe tomorrow .. latest monday
<asac> its a bit of extra work unfortunately, because upstream reorganized the branches
<asac> which is actually why i didnt track constantly
<asac> parts were moved to freedesktop org from gnome
<asac> others were split up in gnome svn ;)
<asac> [reed]: you use openvpn or what?
<[reed]> yes, openvpn for Mozilla, vpnc for school
<asac> ok
<asac> i only can test pptp ;)
<asac> but i should setup openvpn at home i think
<asac> but its debian etch ;) ... not sure how good that is there
<asac> http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/debian-4-0-etch-en/install-and-setup-openvpn-on-debian-4-0-etch
<asac> slow page
<asac> hmmm ... seems i would need to tweak my tight fw rules
<asac> i better dont do that remotely ;)
<asac> still interesting to see how many steps it takes to set that up
<asac> i wanna wizard
 * [reed] is doing his etch->lenny upgrade
<[reed]> on my server
 * gnomefreak thinks setting masster password isnt going to help :(
<gnomefreak> asac_: you here by chance i have a ? about the license info for flashgot. I'm doing new upstream
<gnomefreak> also was tb3 fixed? the blank panes
<gnomefreak> should "cd $EXTENSIONNAME.upstream
<gnomefreak> " be .ubuntu instead in the merging .ubuntu section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<rzr_> hi
<rzr_> i am about to push a new release of flashblock
<rzr_> but i was wondering , would it be a good idea to enable ppa for team members ?
<gnomefreak> rzr_: are you a member of the team by chance?
<gnomefreak> either extension team or mozilla team
<rzr_> i am
 * rzr_ is guilty for flashblock
<rzr_> brb
<gnomefreak> rzr_: you can upload to the teams PPA or or do as i do and uplod to personal PPA and link to it in bug but if you do that ad ~rzrto the end you can use numbers. if uploaded to mt add ~mt instead of rzr if extensions team use met or something
<gnomefreak> 3.2's addon manager is broken :(
<gnomefreak> so is 3.1's
<rzr_> yea
<rzr_> great
<rzr_> let's do it w/ fb then
<gnomefreak> only reason why we add ~bleh to the end is so once it hits ubuntu archives they wont be same version
<rzr_> no ppa in https://launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<rzr_> gnomefreak: you refering to https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam probally
<gnomefreak> rzr_: any PPA
<rzr_> i wanted to ask to open the ~mozillateam one
<rzr_> i applyed to join  the ~mozilla one
<gnomefreak> its open to mozillateam memberrs (should be
<gnomefreak> ah did anyone reply to your request?
<rzr_> just applied now
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> me or alexander will get to it. hopfully he will show up today and reply i'm kind of busy so far and its only 7:41am
<rzr_> take your time
<rzr_> i use my own (full) ppa :)
<RainCT_> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18058/
<rzr_> lol
<gnomefreak> rzr_: what mozilla teams are you member of?
<rzr_> addons one
<rzr_> check my profile
<gnomefreak> i got it
<gnomefreak> had problems getting your LP page
<asac> http://lists.debian.org/debian-announce/2009/msg00002.html
<asac> debian 5 is out ;)
<gnomefreak> rzr_: you can ask for more space in your PPA
<asac> so expect major damage during syncs in next cycle ;)
<gnomefreak> lenny is stable from what i saw in debian packages site
<rzr_> it is
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but now unstable (wqhere we sync from) is getting refactored ... hence we break
<gnomefreak> asac: im up for rzr being memeber of MT team
<gnomefreak> asac: thats not good this late in cycle
<gnomefreak> yeah i know we can still sync but not sure when cut off is
<asac> i am talking about jaunty
<asac> +1
<asac> jaunty+1 that is
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> ill be checking main in a bit. asac do you have objection to rzr_ 's application for MT?
<gnomefreak> well change that if tb3 is still borked it will be a bit longer
<rzr_> i just plan to upload to the moz ppa
<gnomefreak> asac: flashgot seamonkey are both ready for archives
<rzr_> but it may be too risqued for users
 * gnomefreak steps outside for a bit.
<asac> rzr_: what do you want to upload to moz ppa?
<asac> and why?
<asac> i mean we dont upload anything there usually ;)
<asac> except for some quick tests
<surfaz> Hi all!
<surfaz> There any progress with this?
<surfaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/213708
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213708 in xulrunner-1.9 "Please compile it with PGO optimizations" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<surfaz> Also, there is a report in brainstorm
<surfaz> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18058/
<gnomefreak> surfaz: saw that already you and rzr need to merge the 2 brainstorms i suggest merging to his since it has 3 other requests
<gnomefreak> http://lists.debian.org/debian-announce/2009/msg00002.html
<gnomefreak> damnit wrong one
<gnomefreak> nevermind they are same
 * gnomefreak hopes you cleaned up enigmail
<surfaz> gnomefreak, sorry I don't understand you. I said if mozillateam will add PGO optimizations to Firefox for Jaunty
<gnomefreak> surfaz: i know the bug but i was talking about the brainstorm page but i see its the same. it asks to support 3 total options
<gnomefreak> nope enigmail is still shitty
<gnomefreak> asac: i'm thinking we should support pre-release enigmail so we can use it for seamonkey2.0 in our PPA's not in Ubuntu repos yet. but its still running them damn configure.ini's
<rzr_> asac: ok then no need for me to be in the team so far
<gnomefreak> allmakefiles.sh is for 0.94 as well
<rzr_> [14:40] <gnomefreak> surfaz: saw that already you and rzr need to merge the 2 brainstorms i suggest merging to his since it has 3 other requests
<rzr_> ?
<gnomefreak> rzr_: i was looking at wrong link
<rzr_> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: do we have upstream bug for the empty panes in latest thunderbird 3.0?
<asac> rzr_: ok. team membership mostly is essential when you need to commit to our branches
<asac> surfaz just disappeared
<rzr_> i dont plan too yet
<rzr_> anyway a ppa in addons teams would be nice
<gnomefreak> should beablet o push to extensions team
<asac> rzr_: yeah. is there no ppa setup for extension team?
<rzr_> not yet
<rzr_> someone has to create it, i can do that
<asac> rzr_: ok i created it.
<gnomefreak> set up
<asac> should be ready now
<gnomefreak> oops
<rzr_> thx that's what i was looking for :)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/2309552
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> how did you do that
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068143
<asac> gnomefreak: i hit the "activate ppa button"
<asac> i think mt is admin for extensions-dev
<gnomefreak> asac: i did that at same time you did but it automaticly went to that blog
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe ... well i wrote it ;)
<asac> after activating it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> so no magic
<gnomefreak> fta: that may not be best to advertise just yet
<fta> gnomefreak, i didn't do it, plun did, and asac before him
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> fta: nice ;)
<fta> gnomefreak, http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/158-Ubuntu-Mozilla-Daily-Archive-with-firefox-3.1-and-3.2-for-hardy,-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<asac> gnomefreak: well. -daily is expected to break from time to time.
<gnomefreak> well only a few issues with ff 3.1 and 3.2 but tb3 is not usable. is there an upstream bug on tb3 pane issue?
<asac> i just need some time to fix tbird. cant be really that hard ... except that even #maildev folks didnt know why they use resource://app/ as prefix (and how they define it)
<asac> gnomefreak: no. its a packaging issue
<asac> gnomefreak: running from dist/bin is ok
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> roblem is that next week is feature freeze and there are certain things expected to happen before that from my side
<fta> moz packaging issue, not our fault
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> i would say ff issues are not ours maybe plugin manaer but about is not ours
<asac> depends on how you look
<gnomefreak> manager even
<gnomefreak> if upstreams works how can it not be ours?
<fta> for tb, make install is broken, it's not our fault, we just use the result of it
<fta> yet we can fix it, i already created a huge patch, but apparently, there's still something missing, or misplaced.
<asac> fta: its a bit of a mystery why the resource://app/ things dont resolve for us
<asac> thats definitly one problem. maybe replacing all resource://app/ with resource:/// would help for a quick cure
<asac> fta: so resource://app/modules/distribution.js opens in ffox
<asac> similar to resource:///modules/distribution.js
<fta> asac, if it works from dist, it has to be something with the packaging. maybe something missing in the main xpt
<BUGabundo> guud after noon
<asac> fta: could be but we see all those file not found errors
<asac> with resource://app/ ...
<asac> which of course could be a missing component too
<asac> maybe not doing this "remove-files" thing might help
<fta> or misplaced component maybe, otherwise compare would have spotted it
<asac> at unless we are sure all those.xpt get wrapped into a big mail.xpt
<asac> or something
<gnomefreak> we have packages for Eudora but we are missing Eudora :(
<asac> gnomefreak: eudora is non-free i think
<asac> if its the mail client
<gnomefreak> oh almost a good reason yes mail client
<gnomefreak> have packages that cant be used may be not so good idea without the main package
<asac> heh
<asac> is it really for the mail client?
<asac> i think qualcomm did other stuff with that brand
<gnomefreak> poppassd - password change server for Eudora and NUPOP
<asac> yes
<asac> so thats ok
<gnomefreak> im looking at main site
<gnomefreak> there is opensource version
 * gnomefreak sticking with tb another tb based mail client is IMHO not worth it
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: try kmail
<BUGabundo> followed by mutt, I considered it the best email client out there
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no thank you i had nothing but problems with it
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: like what?
<gnomefreak> like not getting emails
<BUGabundo> other then a bug with DELETE, most of it is stable and working
<gnomefreak> not being able to sign ect..
<asac> yeah ... i abandoned kmail when it killed a bunch of mails at some point
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: that usually happends do to kio locks
<BUGabundo> PGP is working great
<BUGabundo> and as been since 3.x
<gnomefreak> last time i played with it as before 4.x releases
<asac> i think enigmail is currently the best gpg impl for email ;) ... all the others focus on only one type of GPG
<asac> but maybe that changed ;)
<gnomefreak> i hate when people stop right in the middle of a sentence on bug reports :(
<gnomefreak> kmail used to have built in GPG app
<BUGabundo> have you guys ran https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting ?
<BUGabundo> I'm running it on my old laptop
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: not me no laptop running anything higher than feisty
<BUGabundo> and then I'll run it on this one
<BUGabundo> can't it be run on Desktops?
<BUGabundo> (sure you can't test battery resume. lol)
<BUGabundo> but neither can my old laptop... no bat
<fta> 13 years with mutt, no problem ever. i recently switched to evolution, it's a nightmare :(
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> fta: it is a nightmare and has been for a long time
<BUGabundo> mutt is GREAT
<BUGabundo> I can't touch either evo or TB
<BUGabundo> for me its either kmail or gmail
 * BUGabundo notes gmail CAN'T handle MLs
<fta> what is kmail?
<gnomefreak> kde mail client
<BUGabundo> asac: when the suspend tests finish, ill try to colect debug data from old laptop and 3G
<BUGabundo>  !info kmail
<fta> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kdepim): KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 3266 kB, installed size 9192 kB
<BUGabundo> ubottu: doesn't like me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't like me
<fta> kde, no thanks
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you had space infornt of !
<BUGabundo> I use gnome, but I love kmail and few other kde apps
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: pidgin will interpet ! as a command
<BUGabundo> usually I give a space, and most bots will act on it
<fta> pidgin for irc is crazy
<gnomefreak>  !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak>  !info pidgin
<gnomefreak> see its with info
<BUGabundo> fta: big PIG works great... I just have a bunch of crashs
<BUGabundo> some due to PA, others with SSL, some with race condicions
<asac> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<BUGabundo> and some due to bad plugins
<asac> no whitespace gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asac: i know the bot doesnt like it and it wasnt fixed yet
<gnomefreak> someone took a master bug crash and is going to fix it  :)
<gnomefreak> just not sure who he is
<BUGabundo> fta: and I haven't found any other IM client that allows me *easilly* to jump to active talks and even understand replies
<BUGabundo> xchat as no quick jump to last chat window shortcut AFAIK
<fta> as i already told you, irc is not an IM protocol
<BUGabundo> even some pidgin devs say that
<gnomefreak> he asigned himself to an invalid task
<fta> BUGabundo, what do you mean by "jump to active talks and even understand replies" ?
<BUGabundo> ctr-tab
<BUGabundo> it cycles around active chat (either irc, IM, bots, etc) tabs
<BUGabundo> and jumps immediately to any that was a direct reply to you
<fta> you have colors for that
<asac> gnomefreak: folks sometimes do crazy bug work ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: yes I have colors too
<BUGabundo> but I need to jump to the tab
<BUGabundo> and ctrl+tab does that easy
<fta> well, donno. maybe there's already scripts for that, xchat is easily scriptable
<fta> perl, python, tcl, ..
<asac> arghhh ... dialog boxes for action-full notifications is really really annoying
<fta> where?
<asac> fta: i got a pre-snapshot of this new notification thing. be happy that you dont need to use that
<asac> i now have like 100 dialogs open from gwibber notifications
<asac> all just for "reply" ;)
<fta> lol
 * asac starts clicking them away
<asac> then closes gwibber
<asac> and looks how to fix it
<asac> i think the right fix is to test for the "action" capability of notification daemon before using it in notifications
<gnomefreak> ok im done for the day, flashgot and seamonkey im done with. both work fine here. ill be bacck tonigh or tomorrow im heading to a car show in a bit.
<fta> mozilla Bug 466019
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 466019 in Mail Window Front End "allow switching to tabs in new tabbed interface (via ctrl+tab number)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466019
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/329798
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329798 in network-manager "NM will not connect to FON AP" [Undecided,New]
<Nafallo> hihi
 * Nafallo haven't seen FON having free wireless in the DC ;-)
<fta> dtchen, how can i prevent the ratelimit to kick in? it's making the sound unbearable :( W: ratelimit.c: 17 events suppressed
<TomJaeger> Hi, what's the status on bug #217908 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-15
<micahg> k, testing locally on karmic, then I'll up;load to hardy ppa
<asac> lots of build targets are required
<micahg> well, I left them all
<asac> you should leave most. yes
<asac> just replace the logic tha currently deals with installing the stuff
<asac> with install-xpi i guess
<asac> and your new logic for getting new orig
<micahg> would help if I spelt the build targets right (not dh_shlibdeeps) :)
<asac> lol
<asac> hmm.
<micahg> don't worry
<asac> are we doing anything about the maxVersion?
<micahg> I'm, fixing it all
<micahg> yeah, I have it set to 3.0.*
<asac> ah ... that happens in update-debian-files?
<asac> anyway.
<asac> you misspelled dh_shlibdeeps ?
<asac> that means you didnt start with the original one :(
<micahg> right
<asac> we will see
<asac> hopefully the diff is minimal :;)
<micahg> I know mine works..now I just need the old stuff
<micahg> anyways
<asac> i know the old thing works
<asac> ;)
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f2e34c6b7 line 39 in the new rules file
<asac> micahg: create a diff -u
<micahg> but that changed
<asac> and paste that
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f2eb71257
<asac> -build-stamp: configure-stamp
<asac> +build-stamp: configure-stamp
<asac> -
<asac> (23)
<asac> row 71
<asac> 75
<micahg> does it not like my spaceS?
<asac> 140
<asac> not sure
<asac> make those diffs go away ;)
<micahg> k
<asac> 149 152ff
<micahg> they have extra spaces before :)
<asac> whats the difference of update-xpi and rebuild-debian-files ?
<asac> just the wget?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> what uses rebuild-debian-files?
<asac> or is that external API?
<micahg> external if you need to fix the control file after you download
<asac> make update-xpi: wget rebuild-debian-files
<asac> i guess
<micahg> k
<micahg> should I try pushing to hardy?
<asac> +       cat $(CURDIR)/debian/locales.list >> $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list
<asac> +       sort -u $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list > $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list.new
<asac> +       mv $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list.new $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list
<asac> that probably should be
<asac> oh
<asac> is the >> intentional? then nevermind
<asac> consider to make emtpy line in between
<micahg> yes, so we keep all the previous ones
<micahg> so we always have a stub package if we published a translation previously
 * micahg should probably comment :)
<asac> the sort gets rid of duplicates?
<micahg> yep
<asac> second and third line might be cat FILE | sort -u > $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list
<asac> combinable
<asac> maybe do this ;)
<micahg> even though I'm writing to the same file I'm reading?
<asac> cat $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list $(CURDIR)/debian/locales.list  | sort -u > $(CURDIR)/debian/packages.list
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh
<asac> my brain still had the > in it
<asac> but you can combine 1 and 2 like it ;)
<asac> i would hope
<asac> but not important enough
<asac> so just keep ;)
<micahg> asac: before I had uniq FILE | sort >
<asac> micahg: ok. did you do a local test build?
<asac> do the languages install?
<micahg> yes, works fine in karmic
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> jsut erased it
<asac> please test the following languages: de, fr, es, pt, en_GB, if more you can take them
<asac> oh and also zh
<asac> (if you do release tests of locales)
<micahg> how do you list the files in a .deb again?
<asac> if you have the deb?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> installed its dpkg -L packagename
<asac> dpkg -c filename
<micahg> yep, appears to be working :)
<asac> install them . test them
<asac> and then upload to a ppa for lucid
<asac> and then try hardy
<micahg> is it enough to just install the .debs locally to test or do I need the language-selector test again?
<asac> no
<asac> just install locally
<asac> and use
<micahg> k
<asac> export LANG=de
<asac> firefox
<asac> export LANG=zh_TW
<asac> firefox
<asac> export LANG=zh_CN
<asac> firefox
<asac> s/firefox/thunderbird/
<asac> export LANG=fr
<asac> etc.
<micahg> oh, I was using the language addon in TB to switch
<asac> thats not how we do it
<asac> we just use LANG env ;)
<micahg> k
<asac> you probably need to uninstall that
<asac> oh ... nowadays we seem to have issues with some extensions
<asac> when starting firefox twice
<asac> so start twice to test ;)
<asac> second time for greasemonkey it doesnt start anymore for instance
<micahg> hardy worked now :)
<asac> same could be true for translations ... until someone has debugged that we should use extra care
<asac> good ;)
<asac> well done
<micahg> thanks
<asac> maybe give the full roundtrip a try too ... e.g. does updating xpis sstill work etc.
 * micahg will have to remove the broken .xpis again, but ok
<asac> broken xpis?
<micahg> yeah, tehre were 3 languages that had whitespace
<asac> ah
<asac> yes
<micahg> bug...package names need to be lowercase...
<asac> probably ;)
<micahg> all is ok now :)
<micahg> test build in ppa on lucid and karmic
<micahg> asac: should I spin a TB3 build as well?
<micahg> bdrung: thanks, all is working on hardy :)
<asac> micahg: yes
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: is it worth denting about pushing stuff to my personal PPAs?
<micahg> asac: also, have you reviewed my changes for TB3?
<micahg> asac: TB3 built fine on lucid amd64
<asac> i think all security stuff should be up now
<asac> minus xul 1.9.1 lucid
<micahg> k
<micahg> that's great then
<micahg> 63 pending builds
<micahg> BTW, debian apaprently has a fix for sparc
<asac> well
<asac> we should disable-jit there
<asac> until we have upstream fix
<asac> we have that fix in 1.9.1 i thought
<asac> at least karmic ?
<micahg> for sparc?
<asac> yeah
<asac> so in karmic 1.9.1 builds for sparc
<micahg> ah, yes
<micahg> so, that needs to be ported fwd as well?
<micahg> to 3.6?
<asac> yes. though i think there is an upstream fix pending
<asac> armin76 would know ;)
<micahg> I get this now ...
<micahg> (process:20696): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<micahg>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<micahg> when I try this:  export LANG=de
<micahg> thunderbird
<asac> is it in german?
<asac> hmm
<asac> might be you need for language packs
<asac> but tbird should be german still, isnt it?
<micahg> no
<asac> try
<asac> de_DE
<asac> export LANG=de_DE
<asac> or
<asac> export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<micahg> niope
<asac> then there is something wrong ;)
<asac> the warning shouldnt be the problem
 * micahg probably needs the langpacks
<asac> try it... but afaik, tbird doesnt care for that
 * micahg has it
<micahg> no go
<asac> rather check if all is right
<micahg> when I use the locale switcher, it works
<asac> have you uninstalled that now?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> the langpacks show up in tb
<asac> go to config editor
<asac> search for matchOS
<asac> most likely that messed with that setting
<micahg> ah, I might not have that...
<asac> it should be default aka true
<asac> you should have that
<asac> but probably set to false
<micahg> false :)
<asac> from the extension shit
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> sorry for bad tone
<micahg> says the default is false
<asac> thats a problem then
<asac> for firefox we ship it like:
<asac> grep matchOS /etc/firefox/pref/*
<asac> pref("intl.locale.matchOS", true);
<asac> so in the syspref file
 * micahg is chcecking with a clean profile
<asac> most likely we dont even have a syspref patch?
<asac> yes, try everything clean
<micahg> false
<asac> we dont even ship /etc/thunderbird ?
<asac> we need the syspref feature from firefox
<asac> and the link from APPDIR/defaults/sysprefs /etc/thunderbird/pref
<micahg> yes,w e do
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f37dff5ad
<asac> micahg: thats not shipped by our tbird 3 package, or is it?
<micahg> yes, that's from the tb3 package
<asac> if its shipped we need a patch and a link like above
<asac> APPDIR/defaults/sysprefs /etc/thunderbird/pref
<asac> like in firefox
<asac> b ls debian/patches/*sys*
<asac> debian/patches/add_syspref_dir.patch
<asac> thats what we need in tb3 i guess
<asac> for the syspref dir
<micahg> should I pull hte patch from ff3.5?
<micahg> or rather xul191
<micahg> I grabbed the xulrunner patch and it's bulding now
<asac> micahg: from 3.6
<asac> ffox
<asac> but i think it just applies
<asac> from 1.9.1
<micahg> asac: I pulled the patch from xul191 since that's what TB3 is built on
<asac> right
<asac> all good i guess
<micahg> should be almost done building
<asac> micahg: remember that the link needs to be created
<micahg> are the rest of my patches ok?
<asac> no idea
<asac> ;)
 * micahg forgot the link...I'll let it build first :)
<asac> i assume you picked the other patches from xul etc.?
<asac> then they should be fine
<asac> please commit the rest of the stuff (incl. the link and the script) i will review and upload tomorrow
<asac> you can make a release commit on your branch ... just in case that its perfect ;)
<asac> try a few cases for the profile migration and see if decide later makes it pop up again and so on
<asac> i have to drop to bed ;)
<asac> the locale packages are in your ppa now?
<micahg> yes
<asac> the debhelper 5 ones? good
<micahg> well, I have it for dh6
<micahg> since that's what hardy has
<asac> i am quite sure your script works with 5 too
<micahg> probably :)
<asac> the previous rules didnt have anything newer
<asac> please use whatever was used in the previous package
<micahg> that was 4
<asac> then that
<micahg> and I had lintian complaints
<asac> i think 5 is decent old
<asac> but whatever. i might change it on upload
<micahg> k
<asac> it definitly needs to match what you have as lower versoin in control
<micahg> that's what I set both at 6
<micahg> well, control is 6~
<micahg> do I need a .js file for tb
<asac> use hte one from the old pakcage
<asac> package
<asac> tbird 2
<asac> cat /etc/thunderbird/pref/thunderbird.js  | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f5532a62
<asac> dont ask me why we have those ;)
<asac> matchOS is important
<asac> no idea about pref("extensions.update.enabled", true);
<asac> feels like its really old
<micahg> ok, I got rid of the line and added it to the .install file
<asac> the line?
<asac> you mean dh_install?
<micahg> debian/thunderbird.js etc/thunderbird/pref
<asac> k
<micahg> now,do i need to link that to the TB dir in addition?
<asac> yes
<asac> like in ffox3.6
<micahg> k
<micahg> got it
 * micahg is changing compat back to 4
<micahg> asac: good night
<micahg> I'll try to be on around 13:00 UTC
<micahg> asac: locales work now :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: orz... respinning language-pack updates now.
<ArneGoetje> asac: uploading
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<asac> ArneGoetje: i wanted to update the searchplugins today ... now we need another run :(
<ArneGoetje> gaa
<ArneGoetje> asac: actually I need to leave now... how much time do the changes need?
<asac> no clue
<asac> i will talk to pitti
<asac> just give me instructions how to run that stuff
<asac> i dont like the idea doing it manually :/
<asac> i have all the info now
<ArneGoetje> asac: respin the language packs?
<asac> yes
<asac> we need to do that
<ArneGoetje> asac: the latest tarball for lucid in unpacked in /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/langpack-o-matic/temp
<ArneGoetje> asac: edit rosetta-lucid/timestamp.txt and bump the version number to .3 and +1 for every respin.
<asac> ArneGoetje: so this time bump it to .3, right?
<asac> ArneGoetje: and how to run?
<ArneGoetje> asac: from temp/, build a new tarball, so that the top level directory in the tarball is rosetta-lucid/
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes
<ArneGoetje> when you have the tarball, cd to /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/langpack-o-matic
<ArneGoetje> asac: the run ./import $tarball lucid 1> ../logs/lucid.log 2>../logs/lucid_errors.log
<asac> does the tarball name matter?
<ArneGoetje> asac: no
<asac> ok
<asac> and then?
<ArneGoetje> asac: then check the logs and tarballs in ../lucid/sources-update/language-pack-$languagecode/data/mozilla.tar.gz
<ArneGoetje> asac: if everything is fine, run dchroot -d /srv/language-packs.ubuntu.com/langpack-o-matic/packages upload
<ArneGoetje> asac: done.
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> ArneGoetje: i dont see any langpacks on the builders
<asac> does that mean it just takes a few hours to build all?
<ArneGoetje> asac: are they in the queue?
<asac> which queue?
<ArneGoetje> asac: or maybe built already?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lucid/+queue
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<asac> no idea
<asac> ArneGoetje: does that automatically produce update langpacks?
<asac> its odd... i thought we push 100 langpacks or so
<asac> how can it be that they already finished?
<asac> i see the -nl is already build
<ArneGoetje> asac: the updates are not that big
<ArneGoetje> asac: those are not full-exports from rosetta, just deltas
<asac> what does it mean?
<asac> ok
<asac> so langpack-o-matic checks later if there were any changes and decides to not upload all?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes
<asac> where can i see what was uploaded?
<asac> ArneGoetje: how does it determine that?
<asac> now that we have searchplugins its more than just the .po files
<asac> does it produce all sources and then compare the content of those sources?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i need to run everything as langpack from above?
<ArneGoetje> asac: no, it goes through the language codes in the rosetta tarball.
<asac> and compares the tarballs?
<ArneGoetje> asac: only those languages which actually have updates in the tarball get built.
<asac> ok
<asac> makes sense
<asac> thanks
<asac> enjoy your holiday
<asac> and sorry for the disturbance ... i really didnt expect you to come back ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: IOW, when we implement the searchplugins stuff for all languages, we need to get new -base packages, means a full-export from rosetta. And then need to change the code in po2xpi to detect changes in the searchplugins folder, since they are independent from the rosetta-tarballs.
<ArneGoetje> asac: currently it doesn't do that
<ArneGoetje> asac: but languages, which ave upstream XPIs, get updated in any case.
<ArneGoetje> asac: if you have trouble or questions, ping me later, I will probably be online again after 4 hours, when my kids are asleep.
<asac> i dont get that.
<asac> i thought rosetta tarballs means the .tar.gz produced by rosetta
<asac> i thought mozilla.tar.gz is included in each of that
<ArneGoetje> asac: but from tomorrow on I will be travelling with my family for the rest of the week and won't always have internet connectivity.
<asac> so if the searchplugins change ... the mozilla.tar.gz changes ... the rosetta tarball changes
<ArneGoetje> asac: no.
<asac> ArneGoetje: thanks. i think its ok this week
<asac> i just need to change the existing searchplugins ... or maybe add one more (or does that not even work?)
<ArneGoetje> asac: the rosetta tarballs only include the .po files of those languages which have changes.
<asac> hmm
<ArneGoetje> asac: the mozilla.tar.gz tarballs are produced by po2xpi
<asac> langpack-o-matic should do a full run and then compare the output rather than the input
<asac> ArneGoetje: i know. thats why i wondered if it works ata ll if i rerun
<ArneGoetje> asac: if you are volunteering to write the code to do that, go ahead. ;)
<asac> why does it work if i rerun now?
<asac> in my book the .po files didnt change
<asac> -> searchplugins wont get included
<asac> fta: https://launchpad.net/bugs/522078
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522078 in chromium-browser "Crashes reproducibly when trying to edit events in Google Calendar" [Undecided,New]
<ArneGoetje> asac: it doesn't matter if the po files changed. If they are present, the language will get updated.
<asac> mdz says its not crashing from beta channel ppa, but from archive
<ArneGoetje> asac: and somehow those languages with upstream xpis also get rebuilt... need to check the code in po2xpi to figure out how this works and why
<asac> ah ok
<asac> ArneGoetje: so it means we might not have gotten all langpacks?
<asac> err searchplugins
<asac> have you checked that at least those languages were included?
<ArneGoetje> asac: I have only checked de and zh-hant, not all languages
<asac> ok.
<asac> i will see
<asac> enjoy your holiday
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> fta: how can we verify that our release really matches the beta channel?
<fta2> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=34725
<asac> fta2: so go for in-source?
<asac> what are we still using from system?
<asac> gtk, nss/nspr? anything else?
<asac> on jpeg?
<asac> lets upload with libxslt also dropped then
<asac> sigh
<fta2> GYP_DEFINES += \
<fta2>         use_system_bzip2=1 \
<fta2>         use_system_zlib=0 \
<fta2>         use_system_libjpeg=1 \
<fta2>         use_system_libpng=1 \
<fta2>         use_system_sqlite=$(USE_SYSTEM_SQLITE) \
<fta2>         use_system_libxml=0 \
<fta2>         use_system_libxslt=0 \
<fta2>         $(NULL)
<fta2> USE_SYSTEM_SQLITE=0
<fta2> so just bzip2, jpeg and png
<asac> right.
<asac> they dont have their own apng?
<fta2> i don't think so
<asac> mm
<asac> wonder if we should just set everything to 0 ;)
<fta2> probably
<asac> fta2: maybe do that and update the beta channel archive upload if you have time
<fta2> ifeq (1,$(WANT_SYSTEM_LIBS))
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe we should disable that for beta builds now that we have that in archive ;)
<asac> though ... i am not sure we should have system libs
<asac> if upstream doesnt care
<fta2> i have to regenerate all tarballs then
<asac> fta2: huh?
<asac> fta2: thats a build time option, isnt it?
<asac> or are we stripping based on GYP_DEFINES?
<fta2> because when USE_SYSTEM_SQLITE is set, i strip the corresponding dirs from the tarball
<asac> yeah.
<asac> messy
<asac> can you just append +1 or something to the upstream version?
<asac> or does that kill the beta ppa?
<fta2> yep, already did +0 last week for libxml
<asac> heh
<asac> ok so thats already done right ;)
<asac> proven to work (TM)
<asac> so all or just xslt this round?
<asac> in-sourcifying that is
<asac> fta2: maybe comment on the launchpad bug and close it for the upload (or ask mdz etc. to verify a testbuild from beta ppa) ... so you get the credits ;)
<micahg> asac: I'm getting a different rich root support error when trying to merge dmitrij's branch
<asac> micahg: yeah. then he has to redo his branch ;)
<asac> micahg: what do you have for bzr info ?
<micahg> branching now to cehck
<micahg> Standalone tree (format: unnamed)
<micahg> same as ours..weird
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> micahg: i would suggest to start with a fresh branch
<asac> maybe even the branch attempt messes up our format
<micahg> k
<micahg> maybe all the branches got upgraded?
<micahg> no
<micahg> should I just grab the diff and apply manually?
<micahg> or ask him to redo
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> i dont know ;)
<asac> i would hope he made a mistake such as bzr upgrade
<asac> lets ask on #bzr
<asac> asked
<asac> micahg: run info -v
<asac> to get more info
<asac> bzr info -v
<asac> can you paste that output?
<micahg> yeah, his is using rich roots (2a)
<micahg> asac: ^^
<micahg>  repository: Repository format 2a - rich roots, group compression and chk inventories
<micahg> ours: repository: Packs containing knits without subtree support
<maxb> <asac> i would hope he made a mistake such as bzr upgrade
<maxb> Unfortunately there's a hideous trap for the unwary where if you 'bzr init-repo' and then 'bzr branch' a remote project into that repo, you can unwittingly get a local branch that is rich-rooted
<asac> ouch
<asac> that feels bad ;)
<maxb> very bad
<micahg> asac: is it bad to ping on identi.ca?
<asac> micahg: for what?
<micahg> asac: to get dmitrij to update his branch
<asac> you can ask on the merge request
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: what can I do in the mean time, prepare the 1.9.1.8 update?
<asac> micahg: testing it
<asac> the bits are there
<asac> for 3.0 and 3.5
<asac> micahg: also just apply his branch manually and reject
<asac> his merge
<asac> saying that he upgraded branch format
<micahg> asac: I asked you that and already replied :(
<asac> yeah. you can update ;)
<asac> and say you changed your mind because someone else was stupid ;)
<asac> micahg: xulrunner-1.9.2.head is pack-0.92
<asac> same for firefox-3.6.head
<asac> not sure why you think it isnt
<asac> anyway
<asac> so the reason is that they submitter branched firefox in a rich-root repository
<micahg> I'm doing xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> bzr info https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head
<asac> Repository branch (format: pack-0.92)
<asac> you have a local repository?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I've tried branching anew 3 times
<asac> and local checkout is
<asac> bzr info
<asac> Standalone tree (format: pack-0.92)
<asac> micahg: you probably have a repository in the top level directory where you branch it
<asac> like you ran bzr init-repo at some point
<asac> never do that ;)
<asac> its messy
<micahg> hmm
<asac> at least i only have bad experiences with repositories
<asac> locally
<micahg> nope
<asac> they cause things like this
<micahg> not a branch
<asac> paste bzr info -v
<asac> anyway. i dont know then
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f13c46178
<asac> maybe you have something odd in .bazaar?
<micahg> ii  bzr                                             2.0.4-1~bazaar1~karmi
<asac> working tree format is 4 for me
<asac> for you its 6
<micahg> nothing in the conf file
<micahg> asac: which version of bzr do you have?
<asac> 2.1.0
<asac> ~rc2
<asac> from lucid
<micahg> should I upgrade?
<asac> to lucid?
<micahg> no, to the 2.1rc2
<asac> do that in a time when it doesnt block your work :)
<asac> i dont know
<asac> seems your commits at least dont trash the online branch ;)
 * micahg wonders why using the stable bzr branch is worse
<asac> probably a bug in 2.0.4
<asac> 15:52 < asac> so guess that was a bug in karmic bzr?
<asac> 15:52 < asac> thats 2.0.4
<asac> 15:54 < fullermd> No, 2.1 does it too.
<asac> 15:54 < asac> why not for me?
<asac> 15:54 < asac> 15:51 < asac> i have http://pastebin.com/f230277fa
<asac> 15:54 < asac> thats bzr info -v
<asac> 15:54 < fullermd> Because you're using http; it's preserving it over that.
<asac> omg
<micahg> heh
<micahg> karmic released with 2.0.0 and was updated to 2.0.2
 * micahg follows the bzr teams' PPA
<asac> yeah
<asac> so over http its ok
<asac> seems the working tree format only matters for local trees according to bzr
<asac> ok lets move on
<micahg> k
<asac> whats up with the tbird script?
<asac> thats tested thoroughly?
<micahg> migrator?  should be done
<micahg> I did some testing
<asac> all cases?
<asac> and langpacks are also tested?
 * asac pulls latest
<micahg> langpacks work
 * micahg tested with .m-tb and .tb3 and keep, .m-tb and .tb3 and use .tb3, .m-tb w/out .tb3, and migrated .m-tb and .tb3 and use .tb3
<asac> you didnt add all commits to changelog?
<asac> like rev 121
<micahg> asac: those were my fault from the import
<asac> ok
<micahg> should be the same as TB2
<asac> micahg: i assume we dont have the orig production fixed?
<micahg> asac: nope, I fixed it in my branch :)
<asac> oh we have
<asac> cool
<asac> let me try that
<micahg> asac: should I get someone to test it
<micahg> I mean TB3
<micahg> asac: I added fta's fix so that we can do rc's as well
<asac> if your ppa is clean (e.g. locales + tb3) you can ask someone, yes
<asac> i would test the upgrade locally first once though
<asac> if i was you that is
<micahg> unfortunately, it's 2 ppas since I messed up with the first .orig.tar.gz
<micahg> I did test them locally first :)
<micahg> asac: I
<micahg> asac: I'll merge in the changes for 1.9.1.8 on my way to work
<asac> micahg: thanks
<micahg> asac: I should be back online in 1.5-2 hours
<kindofabuzz> where's the builds been?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: fta: is adobe flash in parter missing ? flash installer just 404's
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: needs to get updated
<asac> i need to ping the guy
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: karmic clean install, full upgrade, adding ppa stable release to get FF 3.6, it loses icon on top bar
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: FYI security repo seems to have the last one, while partner doesn't
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: you talking about flash?
<asac> micahg: BUGabundo_remote strange
<asac> micahg: oops
<micahg> micahg: hi
<micahg> oops
<micahg> asac: I have stuff for you :)
<asac> micahg: looking at tbird i wonder why the locales dont alternativeyl depend on language-support... anymore?
 * asac runs
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: doesn't exist
<asac> hmm
<asac> have you checked with pitti what to use instead and he said nothing?
<micahg> asac: I asked ArneGoetje and he said nothing
<micahg> he said that the language selector installs it automatically
<micahg> s/it/tb-locale/
<asac> right
<asac> pitti confirmed
<asac> micahg: so you had something for me?
<micahg> asac: yes, sorry..I took dmitrij's changes and just enhanced the changelog
 * micahg is pushing now
<asac> good
<asac> is lucid ready then?
<asac> is it on 1.9.2 too?
<micahg> I also added the apport hook for ff and added PPA support for it hopefully, but I need to test
<micahg> asac: not yet
<asac> right. so ffox is done?
 * asac checks if its ready for upload
<micahg> asac: which ff?
<asac> yes
<asac> 3.6
<asac> the others are in the security ppa ;)
<micahg> oh, I wanted to test the apport hook first :)
<asac> we dont upload 3.5 to lucid anymore
<micahg> asac: lucid xul191 is ready though
<micahg> I jsut pushed
<asac> ok let me put that in security ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: I was
<asac> actually its not ffox ... let me upload that directly
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: yeah, partner updated over the weekend and security team didn't get to it yet
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<micahg> asac: should I set dmitrij's branch to merged since I merged it in manually or is that deceptive?
<asac> yes
<asac> comment that you manually did it now
<micahg> asac: done
<micahg> asac: I'm test building 3.6 now
<asac> yeah
<asac> so the migrator seems to be more or less happy for main cases
<micahg> great
<asac> in contrast to tbird itself ;)
<asac> seems i didnt open it for a bit ;)
<asac> now it has 250K messages to index ;)
<micahg> ah, yeah, we had a complaint about the global search
<micahg> there's an upstream bug to add some control over it in 3.1
<asac> good
<asac> maybe its even a bit better in 3.0.1
<micahg> hopeefully
<asac> micahg: do you know 3.6.1 scheduled?
<micahg> asac: 3.6.1 was skipped
<asac> interesting
<micahg> I think they wanted to do 3.6.2 soon
<micahg> but that didn't seem to happen
<asac> how many bug fixes piled up upstream for 3.6 branch?
 * micahg checks
<micahg> 20
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> 10 fir 3.6.1
<micahg> *for
<micahg> jdstrand: BTW, ff 3.0.18/3.5.8 is supposed to be released tomorrow from mozilla
<asac> fta2: seems it was fixed
<asac> can we get that in archive?
<fta> sure
<asac> remember to close the lp bug ;)
<asac> well done :-P
<fta> done
<micahg> asac: I'll update the firefox-stable PPA after we get ubuntu3 in
<asac> yes
 * asac waits for the bits
<micahg> almost done building :)
<jdstrand> micahg: I'm off today, but what testing has been/will be performed on those?
<micahg> jdstrand: sorry, they were uploaded to the security PPA, idk what needs to be done, I'll ask asac, I just figured I'd let you know so that someone has time to write the USN
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, I'll write the USN and do some testing, but normally asac et al does a bunch of testing. I wanted to make sure that was being done this time
<micahg> jdstrand: k, sorry for bothering you on your day off
<jdstrand> np :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: I was only reporting back
<micahg> BUGabundo: k :)
<BUGabundo> since my boss did a clean install after he messed his debian squeese
<BUGabundo> went (k)ubuntu
<BUGabundo> and flash and FF upgrades gave him probs
<BUGabundo> I'm still waiting for a packaged 64bits flash
<micahg> BUGabundo: as soon as it's released :)
<BUGabundo> I should upgrdade mine
<BUGabundo> running a old one
<BUGabundo> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42
<crimsun> r45 doesn't help with hulu, unfortunately
 * micahg doesn't have a problem with hulu and nspluginwrapper
<BUGabundo> don't have it here
<crimsun> micahg: right, only 64-bit is affected
<asac> BUGabundo: adobe stopped doing 64-bit afaik for the last few releases
<BUGabundo> $ md5sum /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> 57fb976761aac898897e96101ee1a4e0  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> asac: they did ?
<micahg> crimsun: 64 bit flash doesn't work wiith hulu?
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<BUGabundo> so what is this ??
<asac> maybe they resurrected it again. i know that they skipped a release at least
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> 64bits devel doesn't keep up with main team
<micahg> which is why we can't publish it :)
<micahg> and otehr reasosn..
<BUGabundo> but that's either cause its small audience, doesn't affect it, or lacks man power
 * micahg thinks it's because it's pre-release
<BUGabundo> micahg: being pre is only cause they don't want to go full support
<BUGabundo> ie very small audience
<BUGabundo> if they did release full support on all archs, browsers
<BUGabundo> it would be a mess
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, because it's not ready yet, they plan on releasing with 10.1+
<BUGabundo> MSFT is doing the same with silverlight
<BUGabundo> micahg: I dough they will ever make it a full rlease like 32bits
<BUGabundo> not enough quota
<micahg> BUGabundo: you mean limited current use or potential userbase?
<BUGabundo> many of us use 64bits but still we are very few
<micahg> BUGabundo: they said they plan too sometime after the 10.1 release
<BUGabundo> Win is still mostly 32bits, so is mac, and even canonical *only* shipps 32b CDs
<BUGabundo> micahg: not from what I've read...
<micahg> BUGabundo: server CDs are 64 bit :)
<BUGabundo> no. they are multi kernel
<BUGabundo> with PAE support
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<BUGabundo> could be wrong, stop following kernel ML last cycle
 * BUGabundo should catch up on mozilla team ML
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/faq.html#flashplayer10FAQ_64-bit03
<micahg> BUGabundo: the CDs I have say 64 bit only
<BUGabundo> how long as that been there??
<micahg> since jaunty at least
<BUGabundo> since the beginning ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I'vent asked for server CDs
<BUGabundo> I only get 50 32bits on each cicle
<BUGabundo> I have a Remaning one!
<micahg> BUGabundo: apple is moving to 64 bit only I think and MSFT is now installing 64 bit win7 on capable machiens
<BUGabundo> gave the last ones last Saturday, on my FLOSS class :D
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> and when did Linux moved to 64bits?
<micahg> 10 years ago?
<BUGabundo> I've been using 64bits for 2 or more years
<BUGabundo> errr
<micahg> asac: non distro apport doesn't seem to work
<micahg> needs more debugging
<micahg> should I push everything else?
<fta> you can trick apport
<micahg> fta:yes, but I need to figure out what's wrong :)
<fta> asac, what's the impact of MeeGo for Moblin/Ubuntu?
<dupondje> any eta btw on the broken search engines ?
<micahg> dupondje: lucid or firefox-stable ppa?
<dupondje> lucid
<micahg> I guess that depends on whether or not we need to wait for PPA apport hooks
<micahg> asac: what do you think ^^
<dupondje> whats need to be done for it ? as its just broke recently
<micahg> dupondje: fix is already commited
<dupondje> but ... :)
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/11/street_view_finland//print.html
<BUGabundo> checking
<BUGabundo> fta: getting snaps again :(
<fta> with this page?
<BUGabundo> fta LOLOL
<BUGabundo> no not this page
<BUGabundo> google ones.
<BUGabundo> like gmail and greader
<BUGabundo> fta can you open https://caixadirecta.cgd.pt/ ?
<BUGabundo> gives me prob with cookies
<fta> gmail should be fixed with the last batch (except trunk)
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> so its know
<BUGabundo> I don't understand how they break their own products
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> remind me the time when we couldn't login to greader
<fta> asac, micahg: maybe something you should reuse? http://glandium.org/blog/?p=900
<fta> BUGabundo, they didn't, i sort of did (system lib related issue)
<micahg> fta: I saw that
<micahg> but it seems we already had it working for karmic/ff3.6 in lucid
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> micahg: explain !?
 * [reed] rolls eyes at all the patches glandium does for Debian
<micahg> BUGabundo: unlimited.status.net vs brainbird bs identica
<BUGabundo> whats glandium ?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> those
<micahg> BUGabundo: mike hommey from debian
<BUGabundo> well BB is hosted by deepspawn
<BUGabundo> thanks micahg
<micahg> s/bs/vs/^^^
<BUGabundo> micahg: one of the reasons that makes me run on other server other then identica
<BUGabundo> is to _force_ SNI to improve Federation, aka OMB
<BUGabundo> they are now launching the new OStatus
<BUGabundo> that should improve it a lot
<micahg> BUGabundo: so you're telling me I'm using the twitter of open source microblogging?
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> why ?
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I thought you meant it's the big dog and people aren't paying attention to the rest of the network
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> well yes , a bit
<BUGabundo> and evan gets mad when ppl move away
<BUGabundo> I think he forgets its all a single network
<BUGabundo> no mather in which server the user is
<micahg> BUGabundo: l
<micahg> oops
<micahg> k
<fta> BUGabundo, http://amix.dk/
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> you got lost about it ?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahahahaahha
<fta> kenvandine, with gwibber gone from the tray, i no longer see it, so i no longer think of using it :P
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> use the indicator
<fta> too slow
<fta> compared to the tray
<fta> if it was like rhythmbox, that would be acceptable
<micahg> is there a way to zero out xsession-errors w/out restarting?
<micahg> mine grew to 35G
<fta> cat /dev/null > ~/.xsessionblabla
<fta> micahg, ^^
<micahg> fta: will that actually give me the space back and keep writing to the file new stuff?
<fta> yes, unless a process still has the file opened
<fta> lsof could tell you
<micahg> 92 processes have it open :(
 * micahg guesses he will have to reboot
<micahg> thanks anyways fta
<fta> micahg, well, no. try. it should work as it doesn't change the inode
<micahg> well, it gave me the space back at least :)
 * micahg won't actually need the info in the file until I report a bug against the program causing the issue
<micahg> and it looks like new stuff is being written, even better, thanks fta
<micahg> there a problem with wine/audio
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39246642/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.chromium-browser_5.0.322.2~r38810%2B0-0ubuntu1~ucd1~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> funny error
<micahg> BUGabundo: does identi.ca support /me?
<BUGabundo> no
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-16
<asac> fta: maybe retry the inrepid build?
<fta2> asac, it failed on all ppas for {intrepid,jaunty}+amd64
<sindhudweep> asac: you there?
<asac> yes
<sindhudweep> can you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnash0.8.7packaging
<BUGabundo> Happy Carnaval o/
<asac> have fun ;)
<asac> sindhudweep: i might not get to it today. have to rush some stuff for a3
<sindhudweep> perfectly understandable
<sindhudweep> should i try to grab you in a week or so?
<BUGabundo> thanks asac
<BUGabundo> you too
<asac> sindhudweep: i would assume tomorrow - latest wednesday the doors are closed for a3
<asac> so then i am avail ;)
<asac> just poke me
<sindhudweep> great. I'll try to poke you then :D
<asac> welcome!
<sindhudweep> thanks, bye!
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<fta2> asac, upstream said they will fix ch to be usable with system libs
<asac> nice
<asac> fta2: will they include it in their test/QA somehow?
<asac> otherwise it feels like a huge risk if we closely want to follow their releases
<asac> or will they define a reference platform (like hardy or lucid) where they test on?
<fta2> not sure. they had a dedicated builder for that at some point, but noone cared enough to keep it updated
<fta2> as fedora is willing to stick to as many system libs at all costs, it puts some pressure on upstream
<BUGabundo> fta [  819.688012] chromium-browse[6138] general protection ip:171edfb sp:7fff3f556a10 error:0 in chromium-browser[400000+22b7000]
<BUGabundo> [ 1489.795093] chromium-browse[6291] general protection ip:171edf7 sp:7fff3f556a10 error:0 in chromium-browser (deleted)[400000+22b7000]
<asac> fta2: so did fedora already find a fix for xslt issue? or dont they have it?
<fta2> asac, i don't know, but their patches are public
<fta2> BUGabundo, not very helpful, you should file a bug
<BUGabundo> fta im still getting snaps
<BUGabundo> now at identica
<BUGabundo> I though you fixed it yesterday
<fta2> BUGabundo, which version are you using?
<BUGabundo> 5.0.329.0 (39037) Ubuntu
<asac> BUGabundo: package version i guess
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 5.0.330.0~svn20100216r39077-0ubuntu2~ucd1
<fta2> BUGabundo, should work, it's probably another issue then
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> anything on my side I can do to debug ?
<micahg> asac: around?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> preparing a call in 10
<micahg> asac: k, is there anything else needed for TB3?
<asac> micahg: what i had looked good
<asac> will upload it i think
<BUGabundo> asac: [reed]: anything about this http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly#comment-41247
<jdstrand> asac: hey, do you have any idea what testing was performed on ff3 and ff35 in the mozilla security ppa?
<jdstrand> micahg: 12:34 < jdstrand> asac: hey, do you have any idea what testing was performed on  ff3 and ff35 in the mozilla security ppa?
<jdstrand> micahg: hi btw
<micahg> hi jdstrand
<micahg> jdstrand: no, sorry
<micahg> asac: any idea for testing of ff3.0/3.5 updates/
<asac> jdstrand: no testing on my side ... normal community testing for 1.5 days (no complains)
<asac> e.g. lacks extensive tests by you and me
<micahg> asac: I think I have the PPA apport issue fixed
<micahg> asac: can I pastebin the bzr diff for you before I push?
<asac> micahg: yes
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/fdd3ca26
<Dunkirk> How do I add the PPA, but pin it so that I have to specify which packages I want? (I just want thunderbird-3.0, the "stock" firefox is just fine, and I don't want to upgrade it.)
<micahg> Dunkirk: we'll probably be making a thunderbird-stable PPA soon if you want to wait
<micahg> Dunkirk: or I can give you the pin configuration for the daily ppa
<Dunkirk> micahg, I would like both, actually. ;-)
<Dunkirk> micahg, For the record, I really want to understand pinning in general, so seeing your example would be brilliant.
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/377828/ could go in /etc/apt/preferences.d/umd
<micahg> Dunkirk: here's a tutorial on pinning: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<micahg> Dunkirk: I actually pin all PPAs at 450 and override when necessary
<Dunkirk> micahg, That's swell! How would I know to use "o=<stuff>" and what "stuff" would be?
<micahg> Dunkirk: take a look at 'apt-cache policy'
<Dunkirk> micahg, Ok, begging another, why do you do 450, but tell me 475?
<micahg> Dunkirk: it's all relative
<micahg> I use 450 so I can override in between
<micahg> 500 is default
<Dunkirk> <Neo>Woah.</Neo>
<Dunkirk> micahg, WAAAAY cool. Thanks for that. That's been a mystery for about 10 years now. (I've wandered through Suse and Gentoo lands for a long time since looking at Debian.)
<Dunkirk> micahg, Hrm. I don't mean to be a pest, but after putting that file into place, and reloading the configuration, synaptic still wants to pull in the newer firefox.
<micahg> Dunkirk: sudo apt-get update?
<Dunkirk> Yeah. apt-get upgrade isn't showing anything, but if I "mark all changes" in synaptic, it gets picked up. I see that `aptitude' also picks it up. I guess synaptic runs aptitude?
<micahg> Dunkirk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dunkirk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/377841/
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> Dunkirk: aptitude shouldn't upgrade that
<Dunkirk> Guess I'm going to have to "lock version" in synaptic.
<micahg> Dunkirk: check in #ubuntu about that...I don't know why synaptic would do that
<micahg> Dunkirk: you don't want to lock version as we still provide updates for 3.5 in karmic
<micahg> (one should be coming this week)
<Dunkirk> Hrm... OK. I'll check later. Roger on the updates. I hadn't thought of that.
<Dunkirk> I'll keep an eye out for that Thunderbird-only PPA. ;-)
<Dunkirk> micahg, Thanks again.
<micahg> Dunkirk: np
<micahg> asac: would it be bad for me to retweet your dent to the ubuntu group?
<fta> http://www.ted.com/talks/blaise_aguera.html
<asac> micahg: no why not
<asac> i think its just bad to retweet without removing groups currently used in the dent
<micahg> asac: idk, I'm new to denting :)
<micahg> asac: I saw no groups
<asac> micahg: yes, i forgot
<asac> micahg: ask BUGabundo about etiquette
<micahg> asac: np, I rt'd it :)
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> ?
<micahg> asac: how was my diff?
<BUGabundo> YOU RD TO GROUPS!?!?!?!?!?
<BUGabundo> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BUGabundo> NEVER EVER do that
<BUGabundo> you get killed, and hundreds replies from users
<asac> micahg: you chatted too much ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: initial dent didnt have any group
<BUGabundo> ahh
<asac> so rd with group is ok imo
<BUGabundo> then its safe
<asac> if you think its worth forwarding to a group
<asac> that didnt get it yet
<BUGabundo> some ppl will still complain
<BUGabundo> but you can shut off those
<asac> yeah, because they miss that fact i just metnioned ;)
<fta> jcastro, will we have that in lucid? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzk4MQ
<BUGabundo> micahg: and its ReDent
<BUGabundo> not retweet
<jcastro> fta, unsure, tseliot is the guy to ask though
<micahg>  asac: http://pastebin.com/fdd3ca26 <--ff bzr commits
<asac> micahg: how about abrowser-branding etc.?
<asac> for packages?
<asac> or does it fail if a package isnt installed?
<micahg> asac: shouldn't fail
<micahg> I could add whatever I think
<micahg> idk
<asac> micahg: add email on first commit
<asac> micahg: please leave ffox 3.6 open
<asac> i have to add a patch tomorrow before the upload
<asac> otherwise it looks good
<fta> jcastro, you're well informed & well connected :) it's usually easier to ask you rather than remembering lots of nicknames and their respective specialties :P
<micahg> asac: ok, I'll redo the commits tonight
<jcastro> yeah sorry, I don't follow nouveau closely at all.
<micahg> asac: do you want abrowser in there?
<micahg> asac: also, can you do the ubufox merge I proposed?
<asac> abrowser abrowser-branding
<asac> ubufox
<asac> micahg: what did that do?
<micahg> asac: changed the apport reporting package to firefox instead of firefox-$version
<micahg> for everything except 3.0 and 3.5
<micahg> asac: why do we have a firefox-dev package?
 * micahg thought we weren't going to allow building against ff
<asac> just because i wasnt sure
<asac> isnt -dev empty?
<asac> i think we should empty it
 * micahg doesn't remember
<micahg> it's empty I think
<micahg> yeah, should we change the descritpion then?
<kklimonda> hey - could someone take a look at bug 482890? I can't get neither squeeze version or current lucid one to work with seamonkey
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482890 in mozilla-noscript "Please merge mozilla-noscript 1.9.9.27-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482890
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/md854544 seems inappropriate
<micahg> kklimonda: are you using SM1 or SM2?
<asac> yeah
<kklimonda> micahg: SM1 from lucid repository
<asac> micahg: anyway. lets start on the transition ppa
<asac> isn anything missing for xul 1.9.2 ?
<micahg> asac: yeah, 1 thing, I was going to merge tonight on my way home and start pushing
<asac> merge?
<asac> rebase?
<micahg> asac: merge
<kklimonda> micahg: if I install debian package I get errors about noscript not installed correctly. The Ubuntu package installs fine and there is no error but also I see no indication that noscript is actually running
<asac> oh the dh_xullrunner thing? i thought it already happened
<micahg> asac: that was for xul191
<asac> micahg: did you already add the unversioned -dev package?
<micahg> asac: yeah
<asac> micahg: good. what merge is it thne?
<micahg> asac: one of the non ppa arches I think
<asac> ?
<asac> the sparce thing?
<asac> ok
<micahg> bug 427638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427638 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "xulrunner includes no longer have nspr headers; explicit link against nspr is required." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427638
<asac> we have that patch in 191 i think
<micahg> nope, nspr :)
<asac> ok
<asac> double check that the patch does the same we did last package
<asac> then its good
<micahg> k, then I'll push tonight before bed that and everything in main on the xulrunner list
<micahg> kklimonda: if no one else looks at it, I can look later, sometimes we modify the install.rdf on extensions to only work with a certain version of the package
<micahg> kklimonda: what TZ are you in?
<kklimonda> micahg: UTC+1 but actually I see that it not depends on seamonkey-browser (>= 2.0) which is weird - I remember checking it two weeks ago and it wasn't there.. /me is confused..
<kklimonda> it now*
<micahg> kklimonda: yeah, that's probably why
<micahg> SM1 will be EOL soon
<micahg> kklimonda: we hope to replace it for Lucid...
<micahg> s/we/me :)
<kklimonda> micahg: great - I'll change it to sync request then
<micahg> kklimonda: yep, there are still a few pieces missing but hopefully by beta 1 all the pieces will be in
<kklimonda> micahg: can you sync it or should ask on -motu? :)
<micahg> kklimonda: I can't yet...maybe soon :)
<kklimonda> ach :)
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<micahg> gnomefreak: we didn't have the meeting as asac and I were the only ones tehre :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: sorry about that
<micahg> gnomefreak: np, we should reschedule in a few weeks
<gnomefreak> if someone comes up with a date and agenda i can pretty much work it out. i only have a handful of appointments in the next month i think
<gnomefreak> oh shit 3.0 is not helping.
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i think it was the server. i fixed it
<gnomefreak> i got the error again damnit.
<gnomefreak> Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.gmail.com responded: Username and password not accepted.
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if it told  you what account
<micahg> gnomefreak: why not use imap?
<micahg> gnomefreak: check activity manager
<gnomefreak> imap+tb has too many bugs. at least did
<micahg> gnomefreak: I've been using it since 2.0.x without issue
<micahg> *issues
<gnomefreak> ok let me see if i can change it and get it working
<gnomefreak> ok ill give it a little time before i open it again
<micahg> asac: looks like we can jump from 3.0 to 3.0.2 for TB :)
<BUGabundo> when did chromium entered the archive?
<BUGabundo> and why are we pushing a BETA version instead of the stable ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: last month
<BUGabundo> ho did I miss that?
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
<micahg> BUGabundo: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>     5.0.307.7~r38400+0-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://neacm.fe.up.pt lucid/universe Packages
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
<micahg> BUGabundo: that was the initial entry into archive :)
<BUGabundo> ah
<gnomefreak> do we have profile patch for tb or is it in debian/*profile?
<gnomefreak> to use thunderbird dir.
<gnomefreak> sorry mozillathunderbird dir
<gnomefreak> -
 * gnomefreak hopes it upgrades with little issues
<gnomefreak> imap didnt help it seems
<micahg> gnomefreak: daily?
<gnomefreak> yes
<micahg> thunderbird-3-profile in debian/patches
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think google requires SSL?
<gnomefreak> im using SSL but rechecking
<gnomefreak> micahg: server 995 ok?
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's POP secure
<micahg> iirc
<gnomefreak> what server should i use and should i use secure auth.?
 * micahg checks his settings
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember :(
<micahg> imap.gmail.com 993 ssl/tls
<gnomefreak> ok lets try
 * gnomefreak tries
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<micahg> gnomefreak: username w/out domain if it's gmail
<gnomefreak> micahg: in the server settings or the main settings
<micahg> gnomefreak: server I think
 * gnomefreak thought server settings was only place to use that
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have been using it without @*
<micahg> it still fails?
<gnomefreak> i think i found the problem now i have to find it
<gnomefreak> under server settings the server type says pop but i cant find the setting for that
<gnomefreak> server name is imap.*
<gnomefreak> i would love not to have to start over
<micahg> gnomefreak: oh, hmmm, idk if you can convert yet
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13273
<micahg> so, it should be 995 for pop3s
<gnomefreak> 993 for imap
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't think you can convert from pop to imap in the interface
<gnomefreak> i had the settings set as imap in gmail
<micahg> that's the problem
<micahg> so you need to make a new account
<micahg> in TB
<gnomefreak> i guess i have to :( now to remember the accounts i have
<micahg> _Tsk_: there's no way to convert from pop to imap, right?
<_Tsk_> convert what ?
<_Tsk_> when creating an account or created accounts ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: created
<gnomefreak> created
<_Tsk_> no :-(
<_Tsk_> not that I know of
<micahg> should be an enh request if it's not already :)
 * gnomefreak has to reset filters too?
<micahg> mozilla 129055
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 129055 in MailNews: Account Configuration "[RFE] Allow change of server type (IMAP to POP)" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129055
<gnomefreak> any way to carry filters over?
<micahg> gnomefreak: there should be an extension to export filters and reimport
<gnomefreak> you would think rm -rf thunderbird-3.0 would work
<gnomefreak> be back smoke+think
<micahg> gnomefreak: for what?
<gnomefreak> micahg: to remove all settings so i can re-enter accounts
<micahg> gnomefreak: mv ~/.thunderbird-3.0 ~/.thunderbird-3.0.bak
 * gnomefreak tries again
<gnomefreak> nope
<micahg> gnomefreak: ls -ld ~/.*thunderbird*
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you have a TB2 profile, it'll keep importing it as well, so after you do the mv, just touch ~/.thunderbird-3.0
<micahg> oops
<micahg> gnomefreak: that should be mkdir ~/.thunderbird-3.0
<micahg> should create a new identity on next launch then
<fta> BUGabundo, fta@cube:/data/bot/chromium-browser.head $ grep ^c debian/changelog
<fta> chromium-browser (5.0.307.7~r38400+0-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<fta> chromium-browser (5.0.307.7~r38400-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<fta> chromium-browser (5.0.307.5~r37950+0-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<fta> chromium-browser (5.0.307.5~r37950-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<fta> chromium-browser (4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> so another fix?
<fta> BUGabundo, what for?
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> you ping me
<fta> <BUGabundo> when did chromium entered the archive?
<fta> <BUGabundo> and why are we pushing a BETA version instead of the stable ?
<fta> <micahg> BUGabundo: last month
<fta> <BUGabundo> ho did I miss that?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<fta> BUGabundo, + "because there is no stable for linux yet"
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> that would help
<fta> you can subscribe to my chromium monitoring branch to get notified
<BUGabundo> I already don't read all the email or RSS I should
<gnomefreak> micahg: cant it comes up as old settings
<BUGabundo> have to treem it down
<BUGabundo> no add more
<micahg> gnomefreak: you need to close the client first
<gnomefreak> i did
<micahg> mv .thunderbird-3.0 out of the way and then make an empty dir there
<gnomefreak> maybe 3.1 was inporting
<micahg> gnomefreak: which are you running?
<gnomefreak> micahg: 3.0
<micahg> yeah, so what I said should work
<micahg> 3.0 doesn't know about 3.1
<gnomefreak> it didnt
<micahg> gnomefreak: thunderbird-3.0 -ProfileManger :P
<gnomefreak> trying
 * micahg wonders when the simple solutions will register first :)
<gnomefreak> nope :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: you created a new profile?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes and thunderbird-3.0 -ProfileManger didnt help
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you sure that tb3 is closing?
<gnomefreak> yes but ill try to kill it
 * micahg noticed that TB3 doesn't always close
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ ps aux |grep thunderbird
<gnomefreak> 1000      5611  0.0  0.2   1832   588 pts/1    S+   18:01   0:00 grep thunderbird
<micahg> k
<gnomefreak> didnt help
 * micahg is running out of ideas...
 * gnomefreak too
<gnomefreak> brb
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you launching thunderbird-3.0?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes from launcher on my panel
<gnomefreak> it brings up 3 windows first is my boxes
<micahg> might want to check the launcher
<gnomefreak> one was 404
<gnomefreak> thunderbird-3.0 %u
<micahg> hmm
<gnomefreak> this is pissing me off. do i have to remove --purge than install it again?
<micahg> gnomefreak: won't help
 * gnomefreak cant believe this is so hard
<micahg> gnomefreak: the only 2 dirs it looks at is .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah maybe because i have 2.0 installed
<micahg> gnomefreak: shouldn't matter
<micahg> the daily is meant to sit side by side
<gnomefreak> checks /n for mozilla people :(
<gnomefreak> [reed]: are you around for tbird help?
<micahg> gnomefreak: ls -l ~/.*thunderbird* should show you what's there
<micahg> it'll show you which dirs have imported profiles as the names will be the same
<gnomefreak> i dont have .thunderbird-3.0 only the 3 backups
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, now mkdir ~/.thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> ah workewd
<micahg> \o/
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: np, I've been fighting with the profiles for over a week with the TB3 migrator script :)
<gnomefreak> lol i cant do shit right today
<gnomefreak> Failed to connect to server gmail.
<gnomefreak> server name == gmail port ==993 and using SSL/TLS
<gnomefreak> what is Gloda.myContact?
<gnomefreak> ok got that working
<gnomefreak> micahg: any reason why my inbox and default folders are above my email address
<micahg> gnomefreak: local folders?
<gnomefreak> no that is at bottom
<micahg> which view are you in?
<gnomefreak> the folders are inbox,trash,outbox,allmail,drafts,sent mail,spam
<gnomefreak> main view i think
<micahg> are you in the all folders view?
<micahg> or favorites?
<micahg> probably smart folders
<gnomefreak> ah i see it is right now. i was in smart folder view
<micahg> change to all if you want it normal
<gnomefreak> holy crap one box is downloading 16992
<gnomefreak> emails
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks again :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: np
<micahg> gnomefreak: you can set it not to d/l all messages in the migrator
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-17
<gnomefreak> i would rather have them all download at once so this is good
 * gnomefreak fed up with this tb3 bullshit
<ddecator> what's wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> ddecator: it wont let me log in to any account it keeps failing. server is working fine
<ddecator> gnomefreak, 3.0 or 3.1?
<gnomefreak> 3.0
<gnomefreak> it happens with pop and imap ddecator
<ddecator> gnomefreak, i haven't had any trouble (although i only use it to backup my emails). have you filed a bug report?
<gnomefreak> ddecator: not yet i was trying to fix it. it seems one account is working
<ddecator> gnomefreak, are you setting them up manually or using the auto setup?
<gnomefreak> ddecator: i tried both
<gnomefreak> this start it worked fine
<ddecator> so it's not consistent?
<gnomefreak> ddecator: nope it seems to not be
<ddecator> gnomefreak, that always makes things fun...
<gnomefreak> ddecator: yep it does. it has been problem after problem with it today for some reason
<ddecator> gnomefreak, you could run it from the terminal and if it fails to connect to your accounts then it may leave some error messages
<gnomefreak> ddecator: k i will test that tomorrow. today is just not going well and its later than i thought :(
<ddecator> gnomefreak, np, just a thought, it would make it easier to diagnose
 * gnomefreak going to bed. night
<ddecator> cya
<mahfouz> i get a hash sum mismatch in daily ppa
<mahfouz> is that alright?
<micahg> mahfouz: probably not, which package
<mahfouz_> sry
<mahfouz_> works again now
<[reed]> what is gluezilla, and why is buildd spamming my inbox?
<kecsap> hi guys, I would like to work on some bugs, but Micah told me I should ask if "a bug is assigned in the Ubuntu task". What is the "Ubuntu task"? I can't find it with google.
<kecsap> does it mean: is there an assignee for a bug in the launchpad bug tracker?
<directhex> is xulrunner-dev updating to 1.9.2 any time soon? or should i build-depend on firefox-dev instead?
<gnomefreak> the progress bar never stops work even when it says its done
<gnomefreak> and it keeps freezeing up. i cant  beleve how many problems with tbird 3
<gnomefreak> i am most likely going to move to another client
<gnomefreak> im goin gto lay back down
<gnomefreak> ok now to look for an email client :(
<gnomefreak> ok it is unusable. i am going to ask that it gets fixed before it lands in Lucid
 * BUGabundo_remote points gnomefreak to KMail *even* if he dislikes KDE
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: i would rather not have KDE due to it being very slow
<BUGabundo_remote> don't lye
<gnomefreak> safe mode doesnt help either damnit
<gnomefreak> Inbox - gnomefreak@gmail.com - Shredder is not responding.
<gnomefreak> You may choose to wait a short while for it to continue or force the application to quit entirely.
<gnomefreak> fails tot close now
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2.0 needs some loving before than are pushed to repos and thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> they and out of ordeer
 * gnomefreak has had nothing but problems yesterday and today but they are not related
<gnomefreak> to each other
<asac> gnomefreak: file bugs upstream
<gnomefreak> i will but i would love to see what is causing it first :(
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: $ gdb --args tb --verbose
<gnomefreak> ill try later
<gnomefreak> claws has same problem. im starting to think its me not the app
<gnomefreak> oh well fuck it be cack this afternoon i think
<micahg> asac: so, 6 uploads of ffox36 transitions and 6 failures :(
<directhex> nsNetError.h isn't in firefox-dev ?
<micahg> directhex: nothing is in firefox-dev
<directhex> micahg, so it's not possible to build any plugin which requires xulrunner 1.9.2 (NOT 1.9.1 which is what xulrunner-dev yields)'s headers right now? i see.
<jetsaredim> any ideas as to why the nightly build of shredder doesn't like the nightly builds of lightning and gdata-provider?
<asac> micahg: sorry. what do you mean?
<micahg> directhex: I'm working on that now
<asac> directhex: we will get 1.9.2 son
<asac> soon
<micahg> asac: well, I did a minimal upload change of 6 main packages to the PPA with xul192 and they all failed to build
<micahg> asac: in other words, I've got a lot of work to do :)
<micahg> asac: yelp, seems ported can I remove it from the wiki for lucid?
<micahg> asac: also, is it worth pushing the rest of the lucid packages to the PPA to see if they fail or should I work on the first 6?
<asac> micahg: first check why they failed
<asac> most likely its a missing packaging facility if everything failed
<asac> rather than headers
<asac> oder api problems
<asac> micahg: start with the plugins you probably uploaded
<asac> 95% of those should just build ... if all plugin packages failed, there is something missing on packaging side or in -dev package
<asac> maybe a .pc file ... or maybe the xulrunner-dev doesnt pull in everything etc.
<micahg> k, I'll check the -dev package to make sure it's populated
<micahg> yep, 4.7MB
<micahg> ah, yes, I see, couchdb has a patch...I'll update and try again
<ddecator> is bugmail for the firefox package extremely high traffic?
<micahg> ddecator: kinda high
<asac> micahg: why does the patch needs to be updated?
<asac> does it use the versioned xulrunner?
<micahg> asac: links against xul191
<asac> binary?
<asac> link?
<asac> how that?
<asac> imo that can be done right so we dont need to touch it next time
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f1c13bb4
 * micahg thinks dh_xulrunner should be used?
<micahg> but that's not where it failed
<asac> micahg: right. thats +LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version`/
<asac> thats at runtime
<asac> +export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> the other as well
<asac> the right fix would be to use realpath /usr/bin/xulrunner at build time imo
<micahg> asac: do we provide that?
<asac> to replace that path in the .in file
<asac> micahg: the -dev package provides it
<asac> err
<asac> all packages, through alternative
<asac> but during build with just the 1.9.2 -dev package installed that binary should point to the right one
<asac> let me check
<asac> too bad ;)
<asac> yeah well. i dont care. fix it hard for this
<asac> e.g. adjust the patch as you suggested
<micahg> it failed because of a help2man update :)
<micahg> asac: is dh_xulrunner a good option?
<asac> for what?
<asac> dh_xulrunner doesnt do anything
<asac> but add dependencies
<micahg> oh, I thought it linked?
<asac> no
<asac> it doesnt do anything
<micahg> k, so just update the reference to xul192 for now then?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<asac> try that
<micahg> looks like I will have to fix some of these packages for rebuild as well...
<asac> yes. go one by one
<micahg> actually, the unversioned xulrunner binary should do this right
<asac> no
<asac> its not reliable enough for runtime stuff
<asac> just for build time
<micahg> xulrunner --gre-version won't work?
<asac> if someone installs xulrunner-1.9.1 the alternative might be messed up
<micahg> ah
<asac> alternatives is nothing we can rely on to deliver a good user experience
<micahg> k, good to know
<asac> good. the searhcplugin fix seems to work
<asac> wow we have lots of cruft in the db ;)
<asac> maybe we should clean that up at some point
<micahg> which db?
<asac> http://pastebin.com/m1792f244
<asac> search.sqlite
<asac> seems it never deletes items there if they disappear
<micahg> ah, yeah
<asac> micahg: do you know the bug id for searchplugins reset ? upstream and lp?
<micahg> asac: the overwrite one?
<asac> yes. that it always is forgotten on versionh update
<micahg> bug 428306 mozilla 534663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428306 in firefox "default search engines are removed and readded (keywords wiped) with upgrade" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428306
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534663 in Search "[ubuntu] updates overwrite/erases defined keywords for default search engines" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534663
<asac> thx
<asac> fg
<micahg> asac: initial success :) couchdb built :)
<asac> good
<micahg> asac: are you upstreaming the patch for the search keywords?
 * micahg just wants to know whether or not to mark off his list
<asac> micahg: TBD
<micahg> asac: :)
<micahg> asac: if I have an upstream fix for a package I got to work with xul192 (like couchdb), when do I upstream it?
<asac> micahg: nowhere
<micahg> ?
<asac> thats not an upstream fix
<asac> its an ubuntu hack
<asac> upstream wants a libmozjs ... which we dont provide (for good reasons)
<micahg> no, I'm referring to my help2man fix, not xulrunner
<asac> ah
<asac> #couchdb
<asac> anyway have to run out for a while (getting hardware)
<asac> be back in 1h or so i guess
<micahg> k, it actually would need to be improved for upstream...
<micahg> asac: k, I'll probably go offline in a few minutes anyways
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> Still no fix for "dom.ipc.plugins.enabled" ? :(
<Milos_SD> It still freezes browser when there is flash on a page
<Milos_SD> it needs to be set to false to work
<Milos_SD> upstream fixed that a month ago :S
<fta> asac, what are you supposed to do for the MIR bug?
<asac> fta: which?
<asac> i am supposed to provide info ;)
<asac> then with some luck i wont get it for sign off ;)
<micahg> asac: I prepared a a lot of uploads, but the PPA has chroot issues in Lucid now, so I'll check later
<fta> asac, bug 522645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522645 in chromium-browser "[MIR] chromium-browser" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522645
<fta> asac, what's the goal? move to main?
<[reed]> asac / fta: how do I stop these buildd mails?
<[reed]> they are new
<[reed]> and they are spamming me
<[reed]> :(
<fta> ?
<micahg> of from the ffox36 PPA?
<micahg> [reed]: ^^
<micahg> ffox35
<fta> oh, not my fault, i didn't touch anything
<micahg> fta: me this time :)
<[reed]> why are they being sent to every member of mozillateam?
<micahg> [reed]: mozillateam owns the PPA
<micahg> asac: should I just work in my own PPA instead?
<fta> micahg, yep, create your own sandbox ppa
<fta> asac and I both have one
<micahg> fta: then after it builds, push to the team ppa?
<fta> yep
<micahg> fta: got it
<fta> or copy
<micahg> [reed]: sorry
<micahg> fta: right, forgot about that feature :)
<fta> .. the binaries
<micahg> fta: do you have a size suggestion for the sandbox?
<asac> [reed]: you should have gotten similar errors last cycle when i did the ffox 3.5 transition preparations ;)
<asac> otherwise its a launchpad regression
<asac> i definitly had plenty of build failures back then too
<micahg> asac: so, sandbox then?
<asac> no
<asac> i dont think its that bad
<asac> its temporarily
<asac> and once we hav a build failure we will work on the fixes locally i guess
<asac> so next upload will succeed
<micahg> I'll have to get my chroot working again or upgrade to lucid :)
<micahg> asac: there were chroot issues, that's why they all failed at once
<fta> micahg, if you have a fast box, you'd better use pbuilder
<micahg> fta: once xulrunner-1.9.2 hits lucid, I can do that too :)
<micahg> fta: also, chroot can keep all the build deps
<fta> i'm just use bzr bd --merge --builder='pdebuild --buildsourceroot fakeroot --debbuildopts -j4' (through a bzr alias)
<fta> pbuilder maintains it's own cache too
<fta> it's just that it unpacks all the build-deps for each builds (hence the fast box) but everything else could be done easily
<micahg> fta: ok
<fta> i've used chroots for a long time but i've completely stopped since i use pbuilder
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378572/
<micahg> fta: thanks
<micahg> how are they called?
<micahg> bzr CMD?
<jdstrand> [reed], asac, micahg: I'm almost done with my ff testing-- are there any issues I should know about before publishing?
<micahg> jdstrand: was released today instead of yesterday...
<jdstrand> micahg: were there last minute changes that require us to rebuild?
<micahg> jdstrand: not that I know of
<micahg> it was still build1
<micahg> I think they gave an extra day because of the holiday
<micahg> only a guess
<fta> micahg, yes, you can create your own aliases depending on your needs
<micahg> fta: I'm just wondering how to run them
<fta> i just do "bzr bdm" or "bzr ppab", etc.
<micahg> fta: I've been using bash aliases for everything
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: you can't file bugs or translate against 3.7 at the moment
<micahg> asac: and the rosetta template is being renamed to firefox per ArneGoetje at some point, that's why I commented the merge should be done then
<micahg> but I do need to fix the links for 3.0 and 3/5
<micahg> 3.5
<fta> micahg, an example of how easy it is to prepare a release: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378613/
<fta> (search for my prompt)
<micahg> fta: yes, I see, thanks :)
<micahg> [reed]: did the release not happen yet for FF 3.5.8?
 * micahg saw in the delivery meeting notes it's today
<[reed]> micahg: it's happened.
<micahg> [reed]: k, because the latest-3.5 link on the ftp site is still pointing to 3.5.7
<asac> bug 381674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381674 in ubufox "Unnecessary whitespace before ellipsis in Ubuntu Firefox menu" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381674
<asac> kecsap: sure
<asac> go ahead
<asac> kecsap: well. just work on it ;)
<asac> i wont do it if you say you are working on it
<asac> just give us update at least once week so we know you are still working on it
<kecsap> ok
<kecsap> thanks
<micahg> asac: were my fixes ok for ubufox?
<micahg> I saw the dent about upload?\
<asac> micahg: i rejected your change ... commentd on merge request
<micahg> asac: I reproposed :)
<asac> ok
<asac> well ;)
<asac> its not in then ;)
<asac> for this round
<micahg> asac: the only thing that won't work is translate until we rename the template
<fta> kenvandine, you said "2.29.90 released", i just see 2.29.1 bzr607.. ???
<asac> micahg: i dont think its good. just looking at your commit comment
<asac> yes. its still not good
<micahg> asac: I cleaned it up so that it's extensible
<asac> the translate and help url is still broken ... do what i suggested in my comment
<kenvandine> fta, i didn't update the packaging branch for the dailies
<kenvandine> sorry
<asac> micahg: i dont like the "getAppVersion" returning -
<kenvandine> fta, did a tarball and uploaded to lucid though :)
<asac> really do a func that cares for assembling full launchpad source name
<asac> and use that in all places directly
<micahg> asac: k, I'll work on that later then, that's a better solution
<asac> right
<fta> kenvandine, hm ok. i don't really understand the release management of gwibber. Maybe i should just stop the daily as you seem to update lucid very often
<kenvandine> well, not really
<kenvandine> just during development cycle :)
<kenvandine> been over a week since the last upload :)
<kenvandine> fta, doesn't your script merge and update the package automatically?
<fta> it does
<kenvandine> i bumped the version in trunk to 2.29.91
<kenvandine> so your dailies should win
<kenvandine> fta, do i need to update the packaging branch for the dailies too?
 * kenvandine definately wants to keep the dailies around
<kenvandine> they are very useful!
<fta> let me respin then..
<micahg> asac: I assume we can probably push new versions through at least until beta 1?
<fta> kenvandine, hm, didn't work.. 2.29.1~bzr607 -> 2.29.1~bzr608
<fta> gos-pack: VERSION  = $(shell grep VERSION_NUMBER $(TMP_DIR)/src/gwibber/microblog/util/const.py | head -1 | cut -d\" -f2)~bzr$(REVISION)
<kenvandine> oh!
<fta> should be updated to use setup.py instead
<kenvandine> crud... well i guess we need it in both places :/
<micahg> asac: also, should I update firefox-stable tonight?
<kenvandine> fta, pushed... sorry about that
<fta> np
<kenvandine> we need a better way of keeping that in sync :)
<fta> asac, http://blog.fuseyism.com/index.php/2010/01/27/icedtea6-17-released/  got requests to have that for chromium
<fta> doh! https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<micahg> fta: lamont is working on it
<fta> ok, thx
<micahg> fta: from his last post in #ubuntu-devel, it should be up soon
<asac> fta: ask doko ... i think he is almost ready for that
<asac> (icedtea)
<dupondje> nice the bug got fixed :) good work ;)
<kecsap> asac, micahg: Ok, I created a fix for the bug 452948, branch is uploaded, how should I nominate the branch for review?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452948 in ubufox "Report A Problem should have ellipsis per Gnome HIG" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452948
<kecsap> ok :D
<kecsap> robot
<kecsap> https://code.launchpad.net/~csaba-kertesz/ubufox/lp452948
<micahg> kecsap: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~csaba-kertesz/ubufox/lp452948/+register-merge
<asac> yeah
<asac> do that
<asac> against lp:ubufox
<asac> (if you used that as start ... if not, you should use that as start ;))
<fta> asac, he's not there :(
<kecsap> micahg: thanks
<asac> fta: doko, you know, is old :-P ... so things take a bit longer sometimes
<micahg> kecsap: thank you :)
<asac> he often comes back later the evening
<fta> asac, lol
<micahg> fta: builders are fixed
<cyphermox> join #ubuntu-qc
<cyphermox> sorry :)
<directhex> which is preferable, whilst waiting for xulrunner-dev 1.9.2 - ship a package built against 1.9.1 with known functionality missing in ff3.6, or sit on the package & wait?
<kecsap> micahg: why do not we have lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu.lucid branch yet?
<micahg> kecsap: idk, but don't worry about that
<kecsap> micahg: but the trunk does not contain debian packaging files and then I can not fix 493805 in lucid...?
<micahg> kecsap: ah, yeah, just propose a debdiff for that
<micahg> s/propose/attach
 * micahg remembers the packaging branch being somewhere
 * micahg goes looking
<kecsap> ok, thanks
<micahg> kecsap: here's teh branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu
<kecsap> thanks
<kecsap> I go to sleep now, it is 1am here
<kecsap> bye
<micahg> kecsap: thanks
<asac> Bug 521211
<ubottu> Bug 521211 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/521211 is private
<fta> a new chromium beta..
<BUGabundo> those guys are working fasttttt
<directhex> i wish middle-clicking the border slightly above my tabs in chromium didn't send the window to the back of the window pile
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-18
<sebner> asac: you are core-dev right? Mind sponsoring (python) merge before FF?
<asac> sebner: python or python app?
<sebner> asac: python lib
<asac> dont speak in mysteries
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jinja2/+bug/523540
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523540 in jinja2 "Merge jinja2 2.3-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<asac> some i might sponsor, some i might defer to others
<sebner> asac: builds, pretty easy one
<sebner> asac: go go go, before someone gets the idea to change the topic to "FF in effect" ;)
 * sebner has high hopes on asac and waves gn8
<asac> sebner: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jinja2/2.1.1-2ubuntu1 is nt needed anymore?
<sebner> asac: nope, pysupport is fixed now
<asac> python.mk isnt included
<asac> hmm
<asac> i prefer to see also justification of change droppage when doing merges
<asac> makes it much easier for outsiders to sponsor
<sebner> asac: I'd do it if FF wouldn't be (in the past) ^^
<sebner> asac: but you can trust the quality of my work *muahahaha*
<asac> hmm
<asac> well
<asac> seems there already is 2.2.1 in the archive
<asac> missed that
<asac> and that only has your change
<sebner> ;)
<asac> but thats hard to verify because the diff is a full tree diff
<sebner> which will be fixed in next Debian bugfix upload too which I'll sync
<sebner> without FF
 * sebner hopes on asac 
<asac> sebner: what will be fixed in next upload?
<micahg> asac: do I need to go get an FFe for TB3 now?
<asac> micahg: arent we ready?
<micahg> yes :)
<asac> right
<micahg> but it's not in archive :)
<asac> sebner: please answer
<asac> micahg: yeah. i will upload it in a sec
<micahg> asac: k
<sebner> asac: various fixes (py2.4 support which is not important imho)
<sebner> breakage ..
<asac> sebner: just dont understand what you replied to with:
<asac> "< sebner> which will be fixed in next Debian bugfix upload too which I'll sync
<asac> "
<asac> what does "which" mean there?
<sebner> asac: I want to merge 2.3 into lucid now to avoid needing a FFe for 2.3.1
<fta> asac, about the MIR, what's goal? main?
<asac> sebner: ok uploaded ;)
<sebner> asac: but it got already uploaded by crimsun
<sebner> ohhh
<sebner> hahaha
<asac> fta: MIR = Main Includsion Archive
<asac> err
<asac> Request
<asac> ;)
<fta> er, ok
<fta> so i won't be able to update it then
<asac> well ... ppp
<asac> ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> per package permission ...
<sebner> asac: anyways, thx und gn8
<fta> oh
<BUGabundo> archive separation
<asac> is nowadadys common
<asac> thats easy to get for you i am sure
<asac> once that happens i will suggest that
 * micahg is hoping to get upload rights after this cycle too :)
<asac> to whatever council needs that handed to
<micahg> DMB I think
<fta> i have no intention to beg
<asac> DMB?
<micahg> Developer Membership Board
<asac> fta: i always didnt understand what begging means ;)
<directhex> http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/00-single/moon2buntu.png
<asac> its not begging. its just saying ,here: i want to upload this, and understand the implications and so on ;)
<asac> directhex: that builds with our xul 1.9.2 -dev package?
<asac> is moon in main?
<directhex> asac, that's building against 1.9.1 and failing on most sites as a result.
<asac> kk
<asac> directhex: have you tried our 1.9.2-dev daily?
<micahg> directhex: you want a 1.9.2 package to build against?
<directhex> asac, it's a couple of configure flags in debian/rules to tell it to use the ff3.6 code instead
<asac> that would be something you could do now
<asac> 1.9.2 will get in
<micahg> directhex: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+packages
<asac> directhex: should we just try to build it without changes?
<asac> directhex: i can easily push current lucid version there
<asac> basically ... whatever is in there will get rolled to lucid by us
<directhex> asac, i explicitly disabled support for 1.9.2 via configure to avoid a nasty configure bug. i'll try a rebuild against your package
<asac> at some point
<asac> ok .. if you have a debdiff give it to us
<asac> we will just stage it there and then roll everything as a big flush
<directhex> asac, currently lucid contains moonlight 1.0 which is... well, it won't work on ff3.6
<micahg> that's why I didn't try pushing it as I knew you had a new version directhex
<directhex> micahg, my work is in a bzr branch, but using multi-tar and all sorts of debsrc 3.0 nonsense, which i didn't see any good guides to using in bzr environments
<asac> directhex: try your package and push it to a ppa ... we can then copy the package into our porting ppa for staging
<asac> try our package
<micahg> asac: BTW, totem built...
<asac> saw that ...good
<directhex> asac, okay, building in a chroot, i can pass the replacement moonlight-plugin-mozilla package to my virtual machine & see if it makes more stuff work. 36 meg of source though, slow build.
<asac> ic
<directhex> all this over one little extra .so file...
<asac> yeah. webtech is often big stuff ;)
<asac> isnt that all mono? or all cpp ?
<directhex> asac, well... in the case of moonlight >1.0, it contains rather more stuff. a forked mono runtime (c), a bunch of libraries (c#), and the usual npp plugin crap (c++)
<directhex> 1.0 basically only had the plugin part, as all web logic was done with javascript only
<asac> forked mono runtime?
<asac> nice
<directhex> asac, the security policy stuff means every last method & property on every single object in the stuff which is binary-stripped into the moonlight version of the core libraries needs to be whitelisted or dropped. so they don't track trunk religiously, and it certainly doesn't work with "whatever monno you have lying around"
<asac> ok pushing tb3 ... in 3
<asac> 2
<directhex> -1
<micahg> yay
<asac> pushing
<asac> so if my connection stays on ;)
<directhex> still building mono 2.6.1ish
<asac> still uploading tbird 3.0'ish ;)
<micahg> 3.0.ish?
<asac> yes. i a still not q100% sure our tarball is good ;)
<asac> lets hope it will be 100% after the upload ;)
<micahg> asac: I've been using it for almost a week
<asac> are you sure you really have the exact tb 3.0 bits ;)?
<micahg> asac: well, the version is right
<micahg> that was quite a project...
<asac> jdstrand: so release was today ... so lets do ours tomorow. i will give you  a go then
<micahg> asac: he already released :)
<asac> oh really
<asac> well thats ok
<micahg> 3.5.8 at least
<asac> i had it tested somewhat
<asac> jdstrand: so unping ;)
<micahg> asac: yep, everything's in :)
<directhex>           Gecko 1.9 (Firefox 3): no
<directhex>           Gecko 1.9.2 (Firefox 3.6): yes
<directhex> looking good
<directhex> -rw-r--r-- root/root     59832 2010-02-18 00:47 ./usr/lib/moonlight/plugin/libmoonplugin-ff36bridge.so
<asac> check if it really helps ;)
<directhex> very good infact
<directhex> booting vm
<asac> works good?
<asac> give us a .dsc then i guess
<asac> or put in a ppa and we can copy
<directhex> asac, i'll add a ppa dependency on yours, then push to ppa for a rebuild
<asac> right
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/0.9~b1-0ubuntu1/+build/1514575/+files/ubufox_0.9~b1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<asac> please check that
<asac> and let me know if the default homepage works
<directhex> asac, i have full-screen silverlight3-based Quake running in my vm, i'll take that as a success.
<asac> ;)
<asac> sounds good
<asac> looking forward ;)
<asac> good part of it is that moonlight got closer to the inner circle of stuff that we will still allow in archive to depend on xulrunner ;)
<asac> (well, i always hoped that plugins can stay)
<directhex> asac, what is the correct Depends: line to use for a plugin?
<asac> good question
<asac> firefox | xulrunner-1.9.2 ?
<asac> not really great ;)
<asac> i think maybe chromium-browser works too?
<micahg> asac: shouldn't that be Depends: xulrunner-1.9.2 Enhances: firefox?
<directhex> asac, doesn't work properly in chromium yet, sadly
<asac> firefox doesnt depend on xulrunner-1.9.2 anymore ... so it needs to depend on both
<micahg> asac: right, but it's not really a depends, is it?
<asac> directhex: ok. is there an upstream chromium bug? or is the ball on mono side?
<asac> directhex: so yeah
<asac> directhex: plugins should at most recommend
<asac> not depend ;)
<asac> if you ship it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ... even upstream builds will pick it up
<directhex> asac, both. chrome has reentrancy mess and some open bugs, and the moon devs are trying to work around the issue as best they can without breaking FF support
<asac> kk
<asac> given that mon oisnt in best state on arm anyway, i would think it can wait till lucid+1
<asac> (chromium support)
<directhex> is abrowser going to depend on xulrunner 1.9.2
<directhex> ?
<asac> no
<asac> its proruced from the firefox sources, by just shuffeling branding bits
<directhex> Recommends: firefox | abrowser | xulrunner-1.9.2
<asac> that soudns good. maybe include some webkit browser?
<asac> hmm guess it doesnt work there either ;)
<asac> so yeah
<micahg> hmmm
<asac> take that as a start
<micahg> Recommends are pulled in automatically
<directhex> micahg, yeah, but it's piped
<directhex> micahg, so only the first one in the list.
<asac> in mid term we should do something similar to what we have for extensions now
<micahg> directhex: yes, but you should depend on xulrunner-1.9.2, I would think
<asac> a bit more tricky i guess, because plugins dont come with a compatiblitity/metainfo file
<asac> micahg: no
<asac> why=?
<micahg> asac: no?>
<asac> you dont need it
<asac> the idea is that plugins produced by the xul sdk
<asac> will run on all xul based geckos higher than that version
<micahg> asac: it's not linked against the xulrunner binaries?
<asac> it is linked against a few, but those are loaded by the runtime manually
<asac> so firefox loads libs compatible to what xulrunner would load etc.
<asac> e.g. no libs produced by xulrunner are in /usr/lib/
<asac> you will figure
<asac> just in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.../ or even /usr/lib/xulrunner-deve-/...
<asac> Feb 18 Ubuntu Installer          ( 16K) [ubuntu/lucid] thunderbird 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<asac> :)
<asac> let me get the locales too
<asac> almost forgot ;)
<micahg> asac: k, I have to go soon anyways, maybe you can explain more later
<asac> micahg: please listen to bugs on both packages the next few days
<micahg> asac: k, I'll subscribe to tb-locales
<asac> cool
<asac> N   Feb 18 Ubuntu Installer          (9.6K) [ubuntu/lucid] thunderbird-locales 1:3.0-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<ccheney> yipee :)
<directhex> asac, https://launchpad.net/~moonlight-team/+archive/skunkworks/+packages
<asac> anyone has problems with latest firefox/ubufox?
 * ccheney updates to see if it explodes
<asac> most likely
<asac> see bug 523569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523569 in firefox "No search providers or default search provider in 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523569
<asac> i have uploaded a fix for that now
<asac> hope its enough ;)
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> looking
<asac> ccheney: before starting you can replace
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/components/nsSearchService.js
<asac> with
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f25d5bc2
<ccheney> ok yea home seems to not work
<ccheney> oh i already started sorry, can i restart with that change and it work?
<asac> ccheney: --reinstall firefox
<asac> then replace
<asac> you can also try to just replace
<asac> but it might be that ffox doesnt see the changes
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> asac: is there a text version of that url that i can wget?
<ccheney> hmm nm i have chromium i can use for that
<asac> ccheney: wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f25d5bc2
<ccheney> ah ok
<asac> ccheney: there is a download link at the top
<ccheney> ok i think i have it replaced properly, will see what it does now
<ccheney> also reinstalled firefox
<ccheney> http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04//Yahoo/
<ccheney> looks like a bug with double / before Yahoo ?
<asac> yeah
<ccheney> but it does work
<asac> thats a bug
<asac> darn ;)
<asac> without // you dont get a redirect
<asac> hmm
<asac> ccheney: dpkg -L ubufox | grep aboutHome
<asac> open that file
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ccheney: remove the trailing / from the ONLINE_PREFIX on top
<asac> restart ffox
<asac> check if its better
<ccheney> ok
 * asac out
<ccheney> yea seems to work
<ccheney> sorry had to run to see why my wife's hd was making noises
<ccheney> the external drives fan seems to be having problems
<ccheney> it changes to about:home so fast now i can't see the original url
<ccheney> asac: save tabs and quit seems to hang
<ccheney> hmm killed it and restarted, restored the tabs, seems to be trying to do that anyway and it pretty unresponsive
<ccheney> maybe just slow internet issue, not sure
<ccheney> hmm actually save quit does do something, but seems to only save a few windows worth of tabs and then stops saving and never quits
<ccheney> i guess i'll need to close out the rest and see if it will work with a fresh set of tabs
<ccheney> nope even when i close all the tabs and then quit without saving it still hangs
<ccheney> hmm it finally quit on its own without needing to kill it, but it was really slow at doing so
<ccheney> erm i am not sure if this is a bug in my system, the package, or intended behavior, but if i change google back to the first position it doesn't make it the default, it stays with yahoo and the yahoo home page
<ccheney> is that part of the code not done yet?
<ccheney> it shows google as the first item in the menu list, but not as the default on either spot
<ccheney> oh nm i just didn't apparently know how to use it
<ccheney> i selected google in the drop down and then it worked
<ccheney> it looks like it only works between google and yahoo, but that may be by design
 * ccheney wonders what the ordering list is for
<ccheney> i guess maybe just aesthetics
<micahg> asac: still around?
<jdstrand> asac: didn't mean to jump the gun on you-- I asked in here about problems, didn't here back and knew you said you were going to do it today and figured you did since it was way past your eod :)
<micahg> [reed]: is it better to poke in bug for check-in or channel?
<[reed]> micahg: what bug?
<[reed]> does it have checkin-needed keyword yet?
<micahg> mozilla 542468
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 542468 in Build Config "js/src/config/check-sync-dirs.py fails when running in a built environment" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542468
<micahg> [reed]: our 1.9.2 dailies are failing because of the check-sync test
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> well, it won't land on 1.9.2 anytime soon
<[reed]> but m-c soon
<[reed]> the tree has been closed all weekend
<micahg> [reed]: once it lands in m-c can I add a patch?
 * micahg guesses they want to spin 3.6.2
<[reed]> yeah
<micahg> [reed]: do I have to wait for check-in to add the patch?
<[reed]> not sure of your agreement with MoCo is
<[reed]> I defer to mconnor on that
<micahg> [reed]: k, but for sure when it hits m--c?
<[reed]> but I'll work on getting it landed
<[reed]> I can't answer that, as I don't know the terms of your agreement
<micahg> [reed]: k, thanks
<micahg> [reed]: k, I'll ask asac in the morning
<micahg> in the mean time I'll subscribe
<[reed]> glandium has a large backlog of patches
<[reed]> that need to be landed
<[reed]> last I checked, it was ~20 or 25 or something
<micahg> wow
<micahg> we usually don't get patches from debian indirectly like this...very interesting
<dupondje> its completely broken now firefox in lucid ? can't even go to a website anymore :s
<micahg> dupondje: fixed in -0ubuntu4
<dupondje> micahg: cool :) but its still in NEW ? :)
<micahg> dupondje: I can't do anything about that :)
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> is there a quick workaround ? :)
<micahg> dupondje: build it yourself?
<micahg> dupondje: should be published now
<micahg> what arch?
<dupondje> amd64 :p
<dupondje> but going to eat now
<micahg> dupondje: should be published
<dupondje> dont see it yet :) anyway gtg to work now :D
<[reed]> http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2009/01/28/the-perils-of-innodb-with-debian-and-startup-scripts/#comment-460878
<[reed]> s/MySQL/Firefox/
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<gnomefreak> is there a problem with the daily tbird bot?
<gnomefreak> IIRC monday was last update to it and it was broken here :(
 * gnomefreak taking bets on what else i can break today
<sindhudweep> asac: do you have availability for a few minutes now?
<gnomefreak> 93.4%CPU that is a major problem
<gnomefreak> thats in safemode.
<gnomefreak> ok i think i got tbird working once again. it just needs filters and friends
<gnomefreak> vish: from what i am seeing on a bug report 3.0 was pushed (maybe just hasnt hit servers yet)
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a hold up in reviewing tbird-3.0?
<fta2> asac, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=631437
<gnomefreak> it seems thunderbird-3 isnt handling deleting 16894 mesages very well
<gnomefreak> 93.5 32.7   1:27.08 thunderbird-bin  downloading messages
<asac> gnomefreak: are you running the "archive" version? or daily?
<gnomefreak> asac: daily there is no archive version yet
<asac> gnomefreak: there is i hope
<asac> let me check if its through NEW
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> thunderbird-3.0:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 3.0.3~hg20100217r4732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 3.0.3~hg20100217r4732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>  *** 3.0.3~hg20100217r4732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<gnomefreak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/s
<asac> yes. all but armel are in
<asac> i think
<asac> double checking
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/1514870
<BUGabundo_remote> there it is
<BUGabundo_remote> its oficial
<BUGabundo_remote> its OUT
<asac> yes
<asac> yes
<asac> yes
<asac> 3.0.1 coming tomorrow ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote ReDents
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<asac> and then directly 3.0.2
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> stop it :D
<asac> moving quickly ;)
<asac> just waiting till builds are done before going for next
<gnomefreak> asac: are we upgrading 2.0*->3.0* or do they have to install it
<gnomefreak> vish: asked earlier
<directhex> pfft, thunderbird. moonlight is much more exciting
<sindhudweep> directhex: i'd be happy if there were packages for mono 2.6.1; I don't particularly need moonlight just yet!
 * sebner waves at asac :)
<directhex> sindhudweep, not going into lucid. not officially anyway.
<sindhudweep> asac: given the thunderbird stuff should I read above I figure you're really busy. Should I try to grab you again in a few days?
<asac> sindhudweep: i will check it today
<asac> thats a new upstream version?
<sindhudweep> yup
<sindhudweep> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnash0.8.7packaging/+merge/19293.
<sindhudweep> directhex: i figured as much; but the not quite complete wcf implementation is still enough to get one of my apps working.
<directhex> sindhudweep, well, port your app to silverlight since that contains said wcf implementation ;)
<sindhudweep> :D
<sindhudweep> it's a datawarehousing backend
<micahg> asac: when can we add patches from mozilla upstream?
<sindhudweep> no ui to speak of but i suppose i could run it on silverlight anyways.
<directhex> sindhudweep, run your backend in a firefox popup!
<sindhudweep> :) I guess i'll just wait for 12.04 LTS
<micahg> directhex: there's always prism ;)
<directhex> sindhudweep, as was the case with hardy, i'll be running a supported unofficial backport repo#
<sindhudweep> ahh thanks!
<directhex> with a "donate" button in the corner ;)
<sindhudweep> I'd happily pay bounties for good packages.
<sindhudweep> my employer probably would too.
<gnomefreak> what is used instead of gwibber-daemon?
<directhex> i think i'll work on my repo tonight, actually
<gnomefreak> gwibber-service??
<sindhudweep> directhex: will they be in monoxide? will you code up a donate now plugin for launchpad?
<directhex> sindhudweep, my LTS repo is badgerports. although a donation plugin is an interesting idea
<sindhudweep> actually i'm liking the idea more and more that i think about it.
<sindhudweep> vote with currency to get certain bugs fixed
<sindhudweep> or wish list items met
<directhex> ew, this means i need to write some python, doesn't it :(
<sindhudweep> directhex: launchpad doesnt support ironpython probably so you're stuck with cython
<sindhudweep> directhex: you focus on mono; I'll take a crack at the launchpad plugin this week and see if i can get canonical to bite on the idea.
<directhex> sindhudweep, well, there are simple ways to do it, and less simple ways. a simple way would just be the ability to define an amazon wishlist, and/or paypal account (or possibly other schemes) in your ppa's settings, and just have adequate hyperlinks exposed
<sindhudweep> yup that was the plan. Probably some basic abstraction so paypal/googlecheckout/whatever provider can be used
<directhex> sindhudweep, personally the main reason i prefer to mirror badgerports away from launchpad is so i can count usage - i.e. keep stats regarding number of users
<sindhudweep> ppa stats plugin?
<sindhudweep> or popcon support?
<directhex> well, what i track is the number of unique IPs per month pulling Packages.gz
<directhex> heh, Bug #139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<sindhudweep> so if someone's using squid or apt-mirror you have no idea (like say a hedgefund in evanston,il, usa) how many are using your package.
<directhex> sindhudweep, i assume the NAT etc users balance out the dynamic IP users
<asac> micahg: depends on the patch
<asac> micahg: we dont add anything less than critical ...
<sindhudweep> ahh interesting; that makes sense.
<micahg> asac: 3.6.2 daily won't build because of tests
<micahg> asac: mozilla 542468
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 542468 in Build Config "js/src/config/check-sync-dirs.py fails when running in a built environment" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542468
<asac> micahg: isnt that also an upstream problem?
<micahg> asac: it seems to be a distro problem
<micahg> asac: sorry, xul192, not ff362
<asac> micahg: when was this regression introduced?
<asac> e.g. since when are our dailies failing?
<asac> the bug is open since january ... so that feels odd
<micahg> asac: last night
<asac> micahg: oh they landed something
<micahg> they landed some tests yesterday
<asac> micahg: why are we running check-sync-dirs.py
<asac> ?
<micahg> I think it's part of the test suite (idk)
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> i didnt know we failed if the test suite fails
<micahg> it's only dailies, so I think it makes sense to so that we notice
<metricpiano> What's the lastest on 523569 no search/url entry?  Specifically how do I "Please update to 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 as that should fix it as well." as the update hasn't shown up for me yet.
<micahg> metricpiano: that's the solution
<micahg> metricpiano: you can temporarily change your mirror to the main archive if you need it faster
<metricpiano> what is the solution?  who is on first? :)  ... so change mirror and sudo apt-get update will do it?  (newbie)
<micahg> metricpiano: yep
<micahg> metricpiano: well, sudo apt-get upgrade after that
<BUGabundo_remote> metricpiano: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> should be a better deal
<BUGabundo_remote> since you are runnin lucd
<sindhudweep> directhex: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/523835
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523835 in blueprint "New financial sponsorship of bugs/blueprints in launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<directhex> sindhudweep, neat. i'm just trying to learn the LP code for ppa stats
<sindhudweep> directhex: I'm more interested in your thoughts on the risks involved. I didn't consider the arbitrage stuff till i thought more about it.
<sindhudweep> yeah the ppa stats would be exceedingly useful.
<directhex> sindhudweep, i think it's vitally important to differentiate a "gift" or "donation" from a "paid service"
<sindhudweep> Oh! yes of course. This should be split into two separate specs then. Donations/gifts after the fact and consulting is obviously  done before the work.
<sindhudweep> donations/gifts is simpler as this removes the arbitrage risk. I'll rewrite the bug report.
<directhex> basically it is unreasonable to have any expectations from someone if you give them a gift or donation, so the scope for disputes should be small. i know i expect nothing from clicking "donate"
<directhex> although i certainly did a lot of work updating my repo that one time i got a multi-hundred-pound donation
<micahg> asac: also, on the xulrunner-list page, should I add a column for works w/192?
<asac> bug 523837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523837 in ubuntu-website "on 10.04 Google startpage, the border box is broken in ffox (works in chromium)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523837
<asac> micahg: we could do that
<asac> micahg: imo we should have another more "log like" page
<asac> that tracks our actions
<asac> like: when uploading add a note
<asac> when fixed, add a note
<asac> we can also use that to report our progress weekly
 * sebner just noticed that his search providers are resetted once again. /me fixes
<micahg> asac: k, just a running log, or a table like structure as well?
<asac> micahg: a log is good i think
<asac> with clear markers for "upload", "fixed", "ported to webkit"
<asac> maybe
<micahg> asac: k, also, can I add the disable-jit fix for TB3 to tb.head?
<micahg> for spaarc
<asac> micahg: if you do that for sparc only in rules, then yes, lets go for it
<micahg> asac: k, can I add other fixes to .head now that tb3 is in archive?
<asac> micahg: depends on the kind of fixes. if they need baking in daily, then no. otherwise go ahead
<asac> just want t get .1 uploaded tonight
<micahg> asac: ah, k, should I prepare it
<asac> micahg: please focus on xul192 ;)
<micahg> a patch needs to be dropped for it
<asac> micahg: if you know things, just do them ... but dont let that block you on the transition thing
<asac> i can easily do the bumping etc.
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: k, so back to the log, a 2 column log then one with entry, one with status?
<micahg> and fixed would mean in PPA, but not archvie?
<asac> micahg: sure
<asac> micahg: you can also say "fix staged"
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: I'm going to prepare the firefox-stable updates on my way to $WORK
<asac> ok
<micahg> I'll also prepare test uploads for the rest of the packages that I have downloaded for the xul192 transition
<micahg> asac: and the dropped patch for TB3.0.1
<asac> ok
<micahg> asac: I'll push when I get to work, but then I'm signing off till evening.  If you need me, just send me an e-mail
<micahg> asac: or dent
<asac> micahg: dont put time into 3.0.1 if it takes more than 2 minutes ;)
<asac> micahg: sure. will talk to you later today
<micahg> asac: nope, I know which patch needs to be dropped :)
<micahg> <2min :)
<asac> good
<micahg> somehow they got 1.9.1.5 (TB3.0) without this fix that was in the release version of 1.9.1.5
<micahg> TB 3.0.1 is 1.9.1.7
<micahg> k, gtg
<fta2> crimsun, help, lost sound in lucid after upgrade+reboot
<BUGabundo_remote> fixed just now
<BUGabundo_remote> upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> "help" LOLOL
<BUGabundo_remote> as if that was critical
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> been taking users whining all afternoon on +1
<BUGabundo_remote> and now fta
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: (05:06:26 PM) jemark: sound but heavy cpu load :(
<sebner> fta2: known bug
<BUGabundo_remote> sebner: fixed
<sebner> fta2: https://launchpad.net/bugs/523902
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523902 in alsa-driver "no sound after recent Lucid upgrade (dup-of: 523716)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523716 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio version defined as UNKNOWN, which breaks everything with build-dep on libpulse-dev" [High,Fix released]
<sebner> BUGabundo_remote: definately not fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> sebner: see +1
<BUGabundo_remote> they have audio back
 * sebner looks
<BUGabundo_remote> so should be fixed
<sebner> BUGabundo_remote: nope, I tested that already half an hour ago ;)
<kecsap> asac: Hi, I fixed a bug (493805) which is a fix against the packaging files. I cloned the lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu, fixed the bug and attach the patch to the bug report. Should I assign back to you to apply the patch?
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, nada, upgraded, still nothing
<asac> kecsap: yes, assign me to the bug
<asac> kecsap: we need to patch lp:ubufox
<kecsap> asac: there are no packaging files in lp:ubufox, are not?
<kecsap> only in the branch mentioned in my comment above.
<kecsap> oh, ok. I think what I mentioned is just a branch of lp:ubufox.
<kecsap> just need time to learn bzr and launchpad concepts...
<asac> kecsap: no. i dont need packaging contributions. just code contributions
<asac> i will just cherry pick for intermediate uploads
<asac> of course if you see a packaging bug, its against the packaging branch
<asac> but iirc you are dealing with real code
<kecsap> asac: then I should skip the bugs related packaging or it is worth to create patches against the packaging branch?
<asac> kecsap: if there are packaging bugs, then that will help
<asac> are there?
<kecsap> e.g. old and trivial: 222283
<kecsap> ok, then I continue the work
<micahg> asac: is this ok for changelog for firefox-stable: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/379235/
<asac> micahg: i usually just modify the topmost changelog
<asac> micahg: e.g. append the ~aaa
<asac> and add a line there
<asac> like you did in the new changelog
<asac> in that way if you update you will see the full changes
<micahg> asac: ah, k
<micahg> asac: so this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/379239/
<asac> micahg: right. and build the sources with debuild ... -vLASTUPLOADEDVERSION
<asac> that will include the previous cangelogs too (if we missed one)
<asac> you need to use a version from the changelog
<micahg> so, back to ubuntu1
<asac> right if that was the backport we did
<micahg> asac: is tehre any way to check that it pulled the right versions?
<micahg> this is what it used to build: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S -sd -v3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> micahg: look a tthe produced .changes
<micahg> ah
<asac> that should include all the changelog entries after the version you specified
<micahg> perfect :)
<asac> sounds like it worked ;)
<micahg> asac: uploading to firefox-stable, uploaded more packages to ffox36, and pushed up stuff for tb.head
<micahg> asac: anything else before I close IRC till this evening/
<micahg> asac: ping on identi.ca if you need me
<LLStarks|Swampas> asac, here's a rather big bug for tbird 3.0
<LLStarks|Swampas> get mail doesn't work if you have multiple accounts
<LLStarks|Swampas> unless you use get mail dropdown.
<jetsaredim> i understand this isn't a mozilla-related question per-se, but anyone know what happened to the pin tab function in the latest browser build?
<asac> fta: can we move to thunderbird.head for dailies?
<asac> LLStarks|Swampas: wait for the dailies or 3.0.1 build (will happen tomorrow)
<LLStarks|Swampas> what were we using before?
<asac> LLStarks|Swampas: before what?
<LLStarks|Swampas> the builds are 3.0.2 right now, aren't they?
<asac> LLStarks|Swampas: you said 3.0 ... thats why i thought you are on 3.0 we uploade to archive now
<LLStarks|Swampas> 3.0 release, 3.0 daily and 3.1 daily are all f'ed up.
<LLStarks|Swampas> anyway, i gotta go. right now.
<asac> LLStarks|Swampas: pop?
<asac> imap works here
<gnomefreak> asac: on daily update of 3.6* the search changed from gogle to yahoo. shouldnt it respect what i had set it to?
<asac> gnomefreak: no. you didnt set it to anything as google was the default
<asac> so default stays default
<gnomefreak> asac: why is it yahoo than?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can change it back now
<asac> gnomefreak: because we are going for yahoo
<asac> there was an announce on ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> i did and would love to set up more than one but i cant find a way
<asac> gnomefreak: setup more than one of what?
<gnomefreak> asac: i know default was changing to yahoo but on an already installed firefox it shouldnt change right?
<gnomefreak> asac: have 2 search bars
<mahfouz> btw, is it normal that 3.7 daily build crashes each time on flash
<gnomefreak> as i thought it would work is on a new install of firefox it would be set to yahoo but a version already installed it was going to stay as it is
<mahfouz> unusable atm
<gnomefreak> im not getting crashes on 3.7 but it is very slow to respond
<mahfouz> i cannot load any flash page
<mahfouz> 3.6 is fine
<gnomefreak> i can test flash in a bit i am looking for a kernel bug i filied :(
<asac> gnomefreak: already explained it above. it shouldnt change selections, but if you select the default firefox forgets that you actually selected that
<asac> so you are back riding the default
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> and flash crashes ffox 3.7 because they do the out-of-process thing on that branch
<gnomefreak> oh thanks i dont have to test than :)
<asac> right
<asac> its flaky still
<gnomefreak> really really damn slow though
<asac> 3.7?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> once the dust has settled for 3.6 we will move it to all-static too ... doubt that thats the reason though
<gnomefreak> i guess PA is still broken
<asac> works for me ;)
<gnomefreak> i havent done updates sine this morning i wanted to get my kernel bug commented on first
<directhex> asac, did you get the link to moonlight 2.1 karmic packages built against 3.6?
<directhex> um, lucid
<directhex> nor karmic
<micahg> jdstrand: I noticed the USN for 3.5 only covered karmic, was that intentional?
<gnomefreak> 3.6 much faster. i love speed :)
<jdstrand> micahg: yes. karmic is the only stable release with a supported ff35
<jdstrand> micahg: we don't issue USNs for universe/multiverse or anything in devel
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, good to know, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: I did publish jaunty's ff35 though, just no USN
<micahg> jdstrand: k, so next time I make an update, should the USN still be included in teh changelog?
<micahg> asac: ^^^^
<fta> asac, the last gyp doesn't work to build the beta, upstream asked me to stop using system gyp :P
<jdstrand> micahg: that is customary-- it doesn't hurt and only helps people interested in what the changes are
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, just want to make sure I do things right
<jdstrand> micahg: this is for firefox builds mind you-- we don't do that for other things in universe
<jdstrand> firefox is always special-cased for some reason
<jdstrand> :)
<micahg> jdstrand: high visibility maybe?
<jdstrand> well, there are all kinds of reasons why it is special cased...
<jdstrand> the upstream development model is the primary one
<jdstrand> since asac has traditionally supported universe packages for firefox, it makes sense to reference the USN that applies to it
<gnomefreak> libasound2-plugins was upgraded again this should be the fixed version now i hope 1.0.22-0ubuntu5
<micahg> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> we don't do that on the security team because we don't support the universe packages
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont recall if i asked yesterday but in Lucid is tb2->3.0 or do you have to install 3.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: tb2 was updated to tb3
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're going to try to keep one version of stuff in archive :)
<gnomefreak> well will be
<gnomefreak> micahg: tb3 still hasnt passed NEW i guess
<micahg> or rather unversioned sources
<micahg> gnomefreak: was built already
<micahg> gnomefreak: check your mirror
<gnomefreak> micahg: right just not pushed out of NEW
<gnomefreak> micahg: looked in LP earlier
<gnomefreak> im using gb mirror
<micahg> ah, I still don't understand how the queuing works :/
<micahg> k, back offline for me...
<gnomefreak> one of the archive admins needs to review and push it out of NEW IIRC
<gnomefreak> asac: did anyone update enigmail for tb3*. i have been using upstream xpi, would love to go back to our build
 * gnomefreak thinks it doesnt support 3.0 or the version i have in 2.0* would be used by both
<asac> gnomefreak: on our list. considered a bug atm
<gnomefreak> asac: ok. is there going to be a daily version as well?
<asac> no clue. unlikely
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> enigmail development is not really that active
<asac> but we will push that package to the ppa so hardy etc. users also get it
<gnomefreak> make sense.
<gnomefreak> tbird using pop cant connect to some servers stating wrong name/password  (go to site nad log in it works) imap == too slow to use at all
<gnomefreak> oh an dnothing newer than 2007 has shown up yet
<asac> 2007?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes its grabbing emails from gmail account from 2006 2007 but nothing newer
<asac> maybe those are marked as already downloaded?
<gnomefreak> not sure the important emaqil accounts i cant connect to pop server it says
<gnomefreak> i really dont want to redo tbird all over again its getting kind of old now
<fta> ok, found a workaround for gyp
<gnomefreak> Status:  POP is enabled for all mail that has arrived since 5/15/07  :(
<gnomefreak> ok think i fixed it
<gnomefreak> using the mail account setup wizard defaults to IMAP for some reason. all my accounts server side have imap disabled
<gnomefreak> yep that is the problem. now to fix it
<gnomefreak> some show up as pop and some as imap. that is why some wont connect. server side all are enabled pop and disabled imap but tb3.0 is not respecting that
<asac> crimsun: one thing that is odd is that my alsamixer seems to have real effect on the volume now
<asac> crimsun: and it gets reset somehow on boot
<gnomefreak> is there a way to change the "Server Type" setting. this is above the "Server Name" line under server settings
<gnomefreak> if not than tb is really broken
<fta> anyone for a quick test of chromium from the beta ppa?
<fta> 5.0.307.9~r39052-0ubuntu1~ucd2
<BUGabundo> fta: can you even use any browser on this site: https://www.mbnet.pt
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo> any of my 4 browsers just uses full cpu
<BUGabundo> once I try to press the login box
<fta> nope, looks fine
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> chromium, ch private, FF 3.6, and FF 3.7 new profile
<BUGabundo> nothing works
<fta> try with a fresh profile (--user-data-dir=/tmp/foo1 --disk-cache-dir=/tmp/foo2)
<fta> most probably your flash plugin
<ddecator> BUGabundo, shows up fine for me on FF 3.7
<BUGabundo> it opens fine
<BUGabundo> I just can't login
<BUGabundo> and the few times I manage to login, CPU busts
<ddecator> if i had an account i would try it out
<BUGabundo> all plugins disable, FF 3.6 works fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-19
<BUGabundo> fta: seems Flash is a total mess since the last update
<BUGabundo> both FF and Ch die on it
<BUGabundo_remote> hey o/
<BUGabundo_remote> hey micahg
<micahg> hi BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> having fun on identica ?
<BUGabundo_remote> met new ppl or what?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: idk about new people, but I'm getting the hang of it
 * micahg even got RTd
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<fta> asac, bdmurray: how can i merge https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser & https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser ?
<asac> fta: merge?
<asac> fta: you can only link the package
<asac> otherwise do it manually ;) ... then disable bug tracking in upstream project
<asac> or say "bugs tracked in external system issues.google.com"
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, is the sound ok now?
<BUGabundo_remote> no idea
<sebner> fta: /here it is
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm 30 Kms away of home
<fta> i've locked *asound*, *pulse* for now
<BUGabundo_remote> connected via FreeNX
<BUGabundo_remote> I could use freeNX to push sound, but no speaker at work
<asac> let me try sound
<asac> sound still works here ;)
<asac> need to go to alsamixer and set the volumes properly ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote opens alsamix and hopes no one gets scared at home from hearing a laptop play alone
<sebner> asac: still? again :P
<asac> sebner: what do you want man?
<asac> ;)
 * sebner is bored and likes to tease asac but it seems he is dead serious today :P
<asac> yes. i am in pain - neck
<asac> also i am unhappy because i didnt get enough done this week ;)
<sebner> asac: that's the problem you get for working like a horse until late in the night. You get used to it and then think you have done not enough ...
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe
<asac> interesting thought
<sebner> ;)
<gnomefreak> dont feel bad i was up all night working on tbird and finally fixed it for now
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird3 no longer gets daily updates?
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/02/steve-jobs-to-wsj-ditch-dying-flash-technology.ars
<asac> gnomefreak: we wanted to move to .head
<asac> thunderbird.head
<asac> fta: did you do that move yet? were there problems with the new get-orig-source pieces?
<asac> i ran it without arguments and it seemed to have produced a up-to-date tarball at least
<fta> hm, i didn't
<asac> would be cool to disable -3.0.head and enable thunderbird.head
<gnomefreak> asac: ah thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure why there are no updates. i think 3.1 is currently broken patchwise
<fta> asac, what is the new src package?
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.1 hasnt updated since dec. he had work to do on it but was too busy IIRC
<asac> fta: thunderbird
<asac> unversioned
<asac> fta: and branch is thunderbird.head
<asac> fta: how bad would you feel if we dont move chromium to main in lucid+1? would only get on arm images anyway
<asac> err
<asac> not move to main in lucid (rather lucid+1)
<asac> see comment i made on the bug (i asked the security tema to decide basically)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379794/
<asac> fta: thx. looks good from what i see
<gnomefreak> .head is going to be 3.1 not 3.0?
<gnomefreak> oh the bot does all
<asac> bug 507416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507416 in linux-fsl-imx51 "CONFIG_NEON=y causes platform lockups with certain application/platform combinations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507416
<asac> bug 513732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513732 in gmp "[arm] needs porting to thumb2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513732
<gnomefreak> is there an laternative to plymouth that will not remove gdm
<gnomefreak> alternative even
<asac> bug 507503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507503 in linux-fsl-imx51 "VFP/NEON state is not preserved around signal handlers, causing state corruption between user processes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507503
<micahg> can anyone test the new ubuntu-bug submission on lucid?
<micahg> sorry, ubuntu-bug firefox
<micahg> wfm on karmic, but apparently a user got a  warning on I'm guessing Lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: sec
<BUGabundo_remote> doesbnt look good
<BUGabundo_remote> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<micahg> :(
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379849/
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: does it work for any other program?  seems like an apport crash actually
<asac> micahg: hi. how are things going?
<micahg> asac: k, sorry, a little out of it today
<BUGabundo_remote> $ ubuntu-bug apport-gtk
<BUGabundo_remote> same thing
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: ah, so apport's broke on lucid :)
<BUGabundo_remote> pythonbreakgage
<asac> what is "it" ?
<micahg> asac: PM?
<asac> k
<micahg> asac: so, once I test totem, can we release to Lucid so people can use the plugin with ff36?
<micahg> oh wait, forgot no xul192 yet :)
<asac> right
<micahg> asac: should I do any testing on the packages that built right like totem?
<asac> micahg: verifying that they somewhat work is good neough
<asac> no extensive testing needed
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: is there a reason why we're not installing this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/514108/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514108 in firefox "Cookie Accept Dialog Not Shown on Firefox 3.6" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> micahg: probably a regression from moving to non-xul build
<asac> micahg: i checked if everyting that gets install by make install is in our package
<asac> so i either it is an oversight
<micahg> asac: k, can I add that to firefox.install?
<asac> or make install doesnt install it
<asac> micahg: check whether make install installs it
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> micahg: add it in debian/rules under the where we install toolkit.jar
<asac> micahg: also add more .jars we are missing there too
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: that seems to be the only one that we're msising
 * micahg is testing it now
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/f20bcf40f
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/fceb669e w/changelog entry
<asac> micahg: "was missing libraries" makes absolutely no sense for me ;)
<micahg> asac: before I had: install comm.* in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/chrome/, but I didn't know if I should put that in
<micahg> or should I just say cookie confirmation dialog not working?
<asac> micahg: form is: "LP: #xxxx - Bug title; what we did to fix it
<micahg> asac: ah, I didn't know about that stuff after the ;, thanks
<asac> if bug title is not good, change bug title first to something meaningful i nlaunchpad ;)
<asac> i try to do that unless its just a rebase etc.
<micahg> nah, title is fine, I should stop trying to save space in teh changelog ;)
<micahg> k, I'm pushing
<asac> micahg: so think that some users really read the changelog ... so it should be informative, but not too much ;)
<micahg> yeah, I kept it simple, bug title; install chrome/comm.* libraries
<asac> its even more important for SRUs where we should try to keep a professional language for skilled end consumers
<micahg> asac: we just had a request for a TB stable PPA
<micahg> which reminds me, I need to get the firefox-stable PPA size increased
<micahg> asac: I'm guessing that you want some user testing in Lucid on TB3 before the PPA, right?
<asac> yes
<asac> also 3.0.1
<asac> but lower prio than xulrunner stuff
<asac> for three rdepends working you can do one tbird upload ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> strange rules
<asac> decide what fits in most
<micahg> asac: k, can I create the PPA and then request both to be upped to 2GB
<asac> lets wait first
<micahg> k, well firefox-stable is 1.7GB out of 1GB
<micahg> so I need to request that one to be bumped
<asac> micahg: plesae write a question against soyuz now ... ask for 4G
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> then give me the question id so i get this done
<asac> micahg: err ... not sure if soyuz is the right place ... but i think so ;)
<asac> one second
<asac> i will ask directly ;)
<micahg> yep, seems right
<micahg> asac: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/101688
<asac> ok
<asac> if nothing happens in a few hours let me know ;)
<asac> i moved it to launchpad
<asac> they said thats the better place
<micahg> asac: weird, there are a lot of PPA increase requests in soyuz
<asac> who knows if the guy knew what he was talking about ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: hi ;)
<asac> ccheney: status on soup?
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, how are you?
<asac> handicapped ;)
<asac> otherwise fine
<asac> my right shoulder isnt moving without pain anymore ... think i had a bad night ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's not good ;)
<ccheney> asac: been working on OOo security update just finished it, also need to fix OOo today and finish up soup as well
<ccheney> er fix OOo in lucid
<asac> kk
<ccheney> asac: i think i have the glib part done for soup now
<ccheney> asac: working on gnutls now
<ccheney> asac: that was so much easier than soup, lol
<ccheney> probably a couple hundred lines at most
<ccheney> the gnutls sover isn't very nice :-\
<ccheney> looks like the api for priority was changed between 13 and 26
<ccheney> grr
<ccheney> asac: what do you think i should do with this bit? should i try backporting the gnutls bits in soup to the older api or something like that?
<ccheney> looks like it was changed due to a bug in older gnutls
<ccheney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581342
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581342 in HTTP Transport "gnutls problems with SSL3 compat" [Normal,Reopened]
<jcastro> asac: any idea what the url hack would be to use the start.ubuntu.com page so searches from the omnibox in chromium would go to yahoo?
<ccheney> jcastro: http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=foo&fr=ubuntu&ei=UTF-8
<ccheney> jcastro: p=(search item)
<jcastro> thanks!
<ccheney> though i don't know if it checks for the useragent
<ccheney> in any case that is what it shows when i search from the yahoo start page on firefox
<jcastro> cool thanks
<jcastro> %s in place of "foo" does it
<asac> jcastro: yeah. look at the yahoo.xml bsically in firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US in lucid
<asac> jcastro: why do you ask?
<jcastro> I just wanted to try it for a while to see what it's like in chromium
<asac> jcastro: thats like chrome search, right?
<asac> jcastro: use fr=chr-ubuntu-os rather than fr=ubuntu ;)
<jcastro> ok
<asac> ccheney: still there?
<jcastro> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%s&fr=chr-ubuntu-os&ei=UTF-8
<asac> ccheney: sounds good... so you fixed the thread-local stuff in glib?
<jcastro> look ok?
<asac> ccheney: or is libsoup now building even without changing glib?
<asac> jcastro: about right, yes.
<asac> we have different urls for different locales though
<ccheney> asac: well i added the functions and it compiled ok, i'm not sure if i added enough since i don't have any way to test it yet
<asac> ccheney: hmm
<ccheney> asac: i added the three functions to glib that soup used and glib compiled and soup seemed to like it, but its failing for gnutls atm
<asac> ccheney: what were the last few symbols you ported?
<asac> you showed me a list a few days ago
<ccheney> gpoll and the push pop context ones
<asac> ccheney: right. so you added those to glib as we discussed?
<asac> just wanted to check that and was confused by your answer ;)
<asac> not sure about gpoll ... but the pop context stuff for sure
<ccheney> +void          g_main_context_push_thread_default (GMainContext *context);
<ccheney> +void          g_main_context_pop_thread_default  (GMainContext *context);
<asac> yeah
<asac> that needs to be added to glib
<asac> if you did that, thumbs up
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-20
<ccheney> yea i added those three to glib
<asac> also gpoll?
<ccheney> yea
<asac> was that needed?
<asac> e.g. does it use local state from main?
<ccheney> gpoll sort of existed in glib before but not the function, the GPollFD bits already were there
<asac> ok. if its just an addition its probably ok
<asac> can you publish clean patches ;)
<asac> ok ... so and now you have issues with gnutls
<asac> ?
<ccheney> it seems to only do:   return poll ((struct pollfd *)fds, nfds, timeout);
<ccheney> and the pollfd already existed in old version
<asac> yeah. thats safe
<asac> have you checke if pollfd struct changed?
<ccheney> yea gnutls needs a priority function for setting which cipher to use
<ccheney> oh i need to verify that part yea
<asac> better double check
<asac> but will review too, so we should be safe ;)
<ccheney> does not appear to have changed, no
<asac> ok. good
<asac> ccheney: whats the prob with priority func?
<ccheney> the old priority system was completely different it seems, i have to create a shim to it i think
<ccheney> hopefully its doable without breaking abi
<ccheney> soup has a bug reference to this about it: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581342
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581342 in HTTP Transport "gnutls problems with SSL3 compat" [Normal,Reopened]
<asac> ccheney: what is gnutls needed for?
<asac> ccheney: oh right. so what i think is that we should fix the soup side to use the old priority stuff
<asac> rather than introducing the new one
<asac> ccheney: or is that priority model directly exposed by libsoup to its clients?
<ccheney> http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/glib2.0-backport.diff
<asac> chromium can be annoying ;)
<ccheney> asac: not sure yet, need to look closer at how it is used
<ccheney> if its not exported i can look at what the old soup does in the function and revert that part probably
<asac> right
<asac> thats the idea
<asac> fine ...
<ccheney> yea looks like i can just revert that one line
<crimsun> asac: still experiencing audio problems with current Lucid?
<ccheney> so now on to webkit :)
<ccheney> well i have to finish cleaning up the packaging side of soup but that should be trivial
<ccheney> hmm well now it fails weird
 * ccheney retries the build again
 * ccheney hates packages that can't be rebuilt after running clean target
<ccheney> grr
 * ccheney looks to see if he somehow reverted the disable gnome bits
<ccheney> libtool: link: cannot find the library `../../libsoup/libsoup-gnome-2.4.la' or unhandled argument `../../libsoup/libsoup-gnome-2.4.la'
<ccheney> stupid pos
<ccheney> i turned off gnome already
<ccheney> oops
<ccheney> i didn't turn off the gtk-doc's though which don't complain if you have without-gnome turned on
<ccheney> works except for assumption gnome is being built for the control file, i guess the maintainer really didn't want it to be easily bootstrappable
<ccheney> ok it built fine! :)
<ccheney> have to go get dinner or i will have a mutiny on my hands, ttys :)
<asac> crimsun: still there?
<asac> crimsun: i think my problems are only about alsamixer settings being reset randonmly
<asac> well ... changed randomly
<asac> after reboots
<asac> also its odd, but now alsamixer has effect on sound
<asac> while it didnt have any effect in karmic ... hope thats a fixed feature ;)
<asac> ... but can be confusing as my case shows
<fta> fortunately, i pinned those packages
<BUGabundo> eh
<BUGabundo> sound working fine here
<BUGabundo> just not audio indicator
<fta> regression in nautilus
<fta> try to drag something from a folder or from the desktop, ugly solid square
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: how do I check error logs in the new gwibber?
<BUGabundo> other statusnet servers aren't outputting anything
<BUGabundo> I would like to debug it
<LLStarks> oh hell no
<LLStarks> asac. we are not using google custom homepage for the people who reject yahoo.
<LLStarks> this won't do.
<LLStarks> i find it shocking that this was even considered after the debacle during the karmic cycle.
<BUGabundo> MORNINGGGGGGG     cocoroco
<BUGabundo> fta detaching a tab, makes chromium daily crash
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=36332
<gnomefreak> didnt we plan on making Jaunty Firefox unversioned?
<samfreed> Thunderbird lost all accounts after I used it under sudo by mistake. HELP!
<gnomefreak> samfreed: new profile
<gnomefreak> samfreed: only way to really fix it nicely
<samfreed> how do I re-get my old accounts?
<samfreed> (mostly imap)
<samfreed> it tries a new profine anyhow, righ?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: they should still show up if you rename old profile
<gnomefreak> _should_
<samfreed> how do I rename the old profile?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: tb2?
<samfreed> tb2? I don't understand.
<gnomefreak> thunderbird-2?
<samfreed> I run two thunderbirds in the same time?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: what version do you have?
<samfreed> karmic, 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<vish> samfreed: how did you start thunderbird ?   sudo thunderbird?
<samfreed> sudo bash, and then "thunderbird"....
<samfreed> panacea.dat is MUCH smaller than in my backup
<gnomefreak> ok than run "mv ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/.mozilla-thunderbird.old
<vish> samfreed: did you close thunderbird after that? and open thunderbird from the menu?
<gnomefreak> vish: permissions should stay there if he used sudo or su
<samfreed> I closed it, and re-started it from my user, "sam.
<samfreed> gnomefreak: if I move it all aside, how do I re-get my local folders? just move 'em accross after I reconfigure all the imaps?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: just rename it and thunderbird will open as you had it only with new permissions
<gnomefreak> why is my damn sound not working still
<samfreed> gnomefreak: Trying...
<gnomefreak> ah now sound works :) you have to go into prefereces to unmute it the indicator will not unmute it for you when you use the sound bar :(
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ^^^
<samfreed> import..... - should I import?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: it starts over again?
<samfreed> it starts like brand-new, it wants to import.
<gnomefreak> so im the only one on earth that it doesnt start over again :(
<samfreed> all the settings are in .mozilla-thunderbird , so how should it know better?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: try to rename it back to how it was and try changing permissions on the folder recursively
<samfreed> changing how? 777 ?
<gnomefreak> samfreed: mine does i spent 3 days working on it to not do that
<gnomefreak> yes
<samfreed> that's a bit dramatic. All the files in the hierarchy are owned by "sam".
<gnomefreak> samfreed: use mv ~/.mozilla-thunderbird.old ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> samfreed: not if you used sudo or su or ran it from term when you were in root term
<gnomefreak> root now owns the dir.
<samfreed> sam@v200:~$ find .mozilla-thunderbird -user root -print
<samfreed> sam@v200:~$ find .mozilla-thunderbird ! -user sam -print
<samfreed> sam@v200:~$
<samfreed> nope. sam does.
<vish> gnomefreak: if he ran thunderbird as root , would it have been just the root thunderbird profile... ?  if he reopens if from his account should it work?
<vish> shouldnt*
<samfreed> I would guess it _should_......
<gnomefreak> vish: if its like firefox no
<gnomefreak> if it should rename it back and try using launcher or a non-root term
<vish> gnomefreak: hmm , weird for me even for firefox i can run as root and my user separately
<gnomefreak> vish: unless it was changed in 3.6 it never did
<gnomefreak> at least AFAIR
<samfreed> I guess I can just reconfigure everything afresh in a new .mozilla-thunderbrid, and then move my LocalFolders acress, but that is fugly.
<gnomefreak> thats why we close bugs and tell them to use new profile :)
<vish> its been that way since a long time for me :s  .. i could have 2 firefox's running like that
<gnomefreak> samfreed: did you rename it back to orig and try launching it from launcher?
<gnomefreak> vish: same profile?
<vish> gnomefreak: oh , no.. one for root and one as mine
<gnomefreak> vish: my point :)
<vish> ah :)
<samfreed> Yes, no Email accounts or local folders, NOTHING. and panacea.dat is much shorter than a few days ago (backp).
<samfreed> using the old "panaea.dat" did not help.
<gnomefreak> there should never be a reason to run non-root apps with root
<samfreed> there is at least one valid reason - "Human Error".
<vish> gnomefreak: yeah.. it mostly opened when root daemons crashed.. mostly i wouldnt open it intentionally ;)
<gnomefreak> that could cause it. stop crashing things :)
<vish> apport _used to_ open the root firefox
<samfreed> Anyhow - What's the recommendation?
<samfreed> switch to evolution <duck>
<gnomefreak> samfreed: everyhting in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird is owned by root so either try to set as user or start over
<samfreed> it ISNT. It's all owned by "sam". Its odd, but true.
<gnomefreak> samfreed: ok so use it than
<samfreed> sam@v200:~$ find .mozilla-thunderbird -user root -print
<samfreed> sam@v200:~$ find .mozilla-thunderbird ! -user sam -print
<samfreed> but no accounts in the GUI.
<samfreed> and panacea is short.
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke than back to op duty :(
<gnomefreak> someone should have told him ~/.mozilla-thunderbird is not the profile
<fta> BUGabundo, dupe
<BUGabundo> orly?
<BUGabundo> couldn't find one
<BUGabundo> fta: have you updated your identica subcription of my remote profile?
<fta> er, nope
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> how would i know?
<BUGabundo> cause I've been telling ppl about it for 8 mohts?
<BUGabundo> please sub to https://mi.BUGabundo.net
<fta> BUGabundo, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=36151  could you please try with the version in lucid or the beta ppa?
<BUGabundo> sur
<BUGabundo> aint that my dupe?
<BUGabundo> fta: so just $ chr --sync ?
<fta> nope, without, but with -beta (or -dev)
<BUGabundo> crashed
<BUGabundo> with sync
<fta> hm, i snap on greader
<fta> reload worked. weird
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380402/http://paste.ubuntu.com/380402/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380402/
<BUGabundo> I got a few snaps too
<BUGabundo> seems to happen after upgrades
<BUGabundo> hee
<BUGabundo> it  crashes with just ONE tab too
<BUGabundo> ^opened tab^
<kenvandine> fta, mind if i upgrade the bzr format to 2a in the packaging branch for the dailies?
<kenvandine> i can't merge the packaging changes back from lucid into it with it :/
<asac> kenvandine: yes
<asac> we dont want to go for stuff that doesnt work in hardy
<asac> kenvandine: just dont branch stuff into a 2a format
<kenvandine> eww... ok
<asac> imo HUUUUGE mistake that bzr folks bump defaults that early
<kenvandine> i'll manually merge the difference
<asac> kenvandine: packaging changes from lucid?
<kenvandine> we upgraded the gwibber one because everyone was getting segfaults from bzr
<kenvandine> which was fixed in 2a :/
<asac> thats a bad decision :(
<kenvandine> yeah, split the themes into a separate package
<asac> i dont care. i dont even know whats going on, but i certainly dont want any important branches to be on 2a
<kenvandine> lots of them are now
<kenvandine> but i have no preference
<asac> anyone doing it is not better than any program author that just on latest api crack
<kenvandine> gwibber trunk had to get upgrade so people could actually branch it
<asac> they do bad to the whole linux ecosystem
<asac> kenvandine: sure this wasnt just the case with the bzr version in lucid or karmic or something?
<kenvandine> yeah, it wasn't
<asac> so just one version?
<kenvandine> they said it was a bug that the fix for was in the 2a format
<kenvandine> bug in the repository format or some non-sense
<asac> bzr still sucks :(
<asac> you cannot go and evangelize its use if something like that happens
<kenvandine> look hours to upgrade the format for gwibber trunk
<kenvandine> which sucked
<kenvandine> during the sprint
<kenvandine> when people couldn't check it out
<asac> lets hope 2a is the final format
<asac> this format madness just is bad
<asac> anyway. for gwibber packaging brnach i have no strong opinion
<asac> if lp:gwibber had to go there, then there is probably no sense keeping it back
<asac> also gwibber cannot be used on hardy anyways ;)
<kenvandine> true... unless you want to backport lots
<kenvandine> ok... so go ahead and upgrade it?
<asac> kenvandine: wait for fta... he needs to upgrade the daily local bfanches
<asac> otherwise the merge will fail too
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> ok... fta: whenever your around... let me know
<kenvandine> i'll be afk but will read scrollback
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> kenvandine: btw, gwibber doesnt show any notificatio natm ;)
<asac> atm
<kenvandine> none?
<asac> zero
<asac> yes
<kenvandine> is it enabled ? :)
<asac> its enabled in preferences
<kenvandine> rick thought he wasn't...
<kenvandine> but then noticed he had "notifications for mentions only" checked
<asac> yes
<asac> that setting is bogus ;)
<asac> seems i had the same
<asac> let me see
<kenvandine> ah :)
 * kenvandine checks the default
<kenvandine> ah, that is enabled by default
<kenvandine> not sure i agree with that
<kenvandine> there was lots of debate
<asac> kenvandine: why is there a menu at all?
<asac> rather than just a toolbar?
<fta> ?
<asac> its quite empty
<asac> fta: kenvandine wants to upgrade gwibber packaging branch to latest crack format 2a
<asac> fta: read scrollback (minus my rants)
<kenvandine> asac, *wants* is rather strong :)
<kenvandine> it would let me merge changes to it
<kenvandine> or i could manually merge it
<kenvandine> in which case bzr loses :)
<asac> kenvandine: isnt the packaging branch a package only branch?
<asac> kenvandine: e.g. why is that an issue at all?
<kenvandine> yeah... it is
<asac> then the problem is just that you upgraded locally ;)
<kenvandine> but the ~ubuntu-destop one is also 2a
<kenvandine> not sure why...
<asac> kenvandine: who pushed that?
<kenvandine> pitti might have
<kenvandine> not sure... most of the ubuntu-desktop ones are 2a i think
<asac> in that case i would manually do the changes ;)
<kenvandine> pitti has upgraded a bunch of mine :)
<asac> and overwrite the desktop branch
<asac> yeah
<asac> i dont care
<asac> i will ask him eventually why he is so bad ;)
<asac> ah ... there is a notification
<kenvandine> i think the thing is having a mix of formats sucks
<asac> i asked for a bzr feature to prevent upgrades
<asac> like the "only commit on top"
<asac> but they said they dont want to prevent these problems
<kenvandine> the bzr folks swear 2a is final and more stable
<asac> the "a" doesnt feel that promissing ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> i'll manually merge the changes later today/tonight
<kenvandine> gotta head outside and enjoy this beautiful weather
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> thats much better i guess
<asac> (outside)
<kenvandine> 60F and sunny
<kenvandine> later!
<LLStarks> asac. why is google about:home a google custom search?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-21
<micahg> asac: is it feasible to do a xul192 upload before alpha 3 (monday night)?
<asac> micahg: thats ok
<LLStarks> micahg. can you confirm that about:home for google is now google cs?
<asac> LLStarks: our previous homepage was google custom search as well ...
<LLStarks> why?
<micahg> asac: I was going to try to have a few of the apps in main ready for upload so they can be included in alpha3
<LLStarks> wasn't there enough rage during the karmic me incident to say that was a bad idea?
<asac> LLStarks: this has been discussed in length last cycle ... i remember you were quite active back then
<asac> LLStarks: i dont know what you mean. the homepage is the same as in karmic ... the searchplugin doesnt use custom search
<asac> micahg: lets drive ppa a bit longer
<LLStarks> yeah, but revenue boosting at the cost of functionality and image searching...
<asac> there is not much of a difference
<LLStarks> is canonical that desperate?
<asac> LLStarks: its not a regression from karmic
<asac> i cant say more
<asac> or rather dont know what is your point
<asac> rather than ranting etc.
<asac> i wont repeat all this discussion every cycle
<LLStarks> i am ranting, but i don't see why custom search needs to be used in order for canonical to make money.
<LLStarks> why not regular google?
<asac> LLStarks: why dont you read the ubuntu-devel thread where we announced this ... its all discussed there
<LLStarks> i shall.
<LLStarks> what month was it>
<LLStarks> nvm
<asac> january or even december
<LLStarks> thanks.
<asac> np
<asac> micahg: uploads can start after a3
<asac> xul 1.9.2 we can do before
<asac> also we can do universe before
<micahg> asac: right, I was just wondering if it was worth getting certain apps in for main for the CD
<asac> no
<micahg> k
<asac> there is not much of a difference
<asac> feedback from alpha stages is not that high for apps
<asac> which is why we use two betas this cycle
<asac> usually folks start to test for beta or even RC
<micahg> asac: k, I guess the goal then is to have at least lucid done by beta 1?
<asac> micahg: two weeks ;)
<micahg> haha...k...I'll do my best :)
<asac> yeah. all will be fine
<asac> ;)
<asac> for apps that turn out to be painful, we kill them
<asac> i added a list of insecure apps to the wiki ... those apps need to be ready when 3.0/3.5 goes EOL
<asac> chris is working on the most painful one .. epiphany
<micahg> asac: well, 3.0 is already
<asac> one month
<asac> micahg: its EOL ... but not lacking security fixes atm
<micahg> asac: right, k, where's the list?
<asac> once there is a new security update without 3.0 we need to have the bits ready
<asac> micahg: on the xulrunner-list page
<micahg> ah, ok
<asac> at the bottom
<asac> micahg: which of tohse are already building?
<asac> none?
<micahg> prism should be fine, but I haven't tried yet
<micahg> let me check
<micahg> miro looks fine
<micahg> although there's a new version in lucid I have to tet
<micahg> *test
<asac> micahg: well. for miro etc. we have to port the version used in hardy etc. rather than backporting stuff ---- if possible
<micahg> asac: k, well it built with no changes in Lucid
<asac> yes, but hardy might be a different thing
<asac> we should definitly stage xul 192 for all releases
<micahg> asac: I'm assuming lucid comes first?
<asac> (maybe skip intrepid for now)
<asac> micahg: at best in parallel
<micahg> asac: so main for all releases then univers?
<micahg> *universe?
<asac> insecure apps for all relesaes
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> I guess I'll uploaded them all this weekend to see what breaks
<asac> for lucid everything
<asac> or kill
<asac> yeah. thats good
<micahg> and start the log ;)
<asac> push xul192 ... then when built just push everything
<asac> also we need to testrun the builds
<asac> micahg: oh ... i think you appended ~... to version for such pushes
<asac> we should increase the version over what is in the archive
<micahg> asac: I did
<asac> so if you take ubuntu7 ... use ubuntu7.0ffox35
<asac> or something
<micahg> there ware some uploads
<asac> kk
<asac> but you used ~ ;)
<micahg> well, if it's ubuntu7, I did ubuntu8~ffox36~lucid1
<asac> yes. that assumes that next upload would be ubuntu8
<asac> which you dont know
<asac> maybe it will be ubuntu8.1
<asac> err 7.1
<micahg> only if it's after release
<asac> you dont know ;)
<micahg> that makes sense for the stable releases though
<asac> it makes sense everywhere
<micahg> why would someone do an ubuntu point release in devel?
<asac> much safer
<asac> even if it doesnt matter ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> you dont know... some do a ubuntu7.build1
<micahg> I'll do that for future uploads unless you want me to redo the ones I already pushed
<micahg> asac: can we do a FF upload on monday?
<micahg> asac: also, if an theme was installed before in .install, should that be changed to use dh_xul-ext
<ari-tczew> micahg: is xulrunner-1.9.2-dev available in Ubuntu official repository?
<ari-tczew> or only ppa?
<micahg> ari-tczew: not yet, PPA only
<micahg> You can add a PPA dependency on your own PPA to test
<ari-tczew> ouh, right, can I add your ppa @ pbuilder source list?
<micahg> ari-tczew: i dont' see why not
<ari-tczew> micahg: FTBFS still exist :-/
<micahg> ari-tczew: worked for me
<ari-tczew> I think that problem is with gcc 4.4
<ari-tczew> micahg: did you test latest debian revision?
<micahg> ari-tczew: no
<micahg> 0.9.5-3
<ari-tczew> so, I test -6
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> ari-tczew: idk, I'm running out soon...I woudl suggest looking at the debian changes from -3 to -6 for a clue
<ari-tczew> right, but not now, going to bed, cya
<stefanlsd> hi guys, im looking at fixing gears for lucid, i build the xpi and install it, although the addon doesnt seem to work, is there a way to debug what the addon is doing? (tried launching firefox from command line, dont see anything...)
<micahg> stefanlsd: probably has to be built against xul192
<stefanlsd> micahg: mm, whats the package name for xul 1.9.2?
<micahg> stefanlsd: not in archive yet
<micahg> stefanlsd: here's the PPA with it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/
<micahg> xulrunner-1.9.2
<stefanlsd> micahg: ah ok. is it gonna land in archive soon?
<micahg> stefanlsd: yes, probably this week
<stefanlsd> micahg: kk. thanks, will wait to it gets into archive then build and test against it
<micahg> stefanlsd: nah, you can test in PPA now
<micahg> in fact I already did and it failed
<stefanlsd> micahg: tested what?
<micahg> gears
<micahg> stefanlsd: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+build/1514289
<stefanlsd> micahg: not sure what that error is about. i fixed gears to build not for firefox 3.6 (updated to new svn version). it compiles on lucid pbuilder and firefox says its enabled, it just doesnt actually work. so i'll just wait for 1.9.2 in archive
<micahg> stefanlsd: k
<kecsap> asac: hi, are you here? I marked bug 222283 as duplicate of 123713 which is assigned to you. Can I reassign to me 123713 to come up something updated package description for ubufox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222283 in ubufox "Description is useless (dup-of: 123713)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox "package description needs rewrite" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<micahg> kecsap: usually a little later on Sunday
<kecsap> ok
<fta> !info processingjs
<fta> !info processing-js
<ubottu> Package processingjs does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Package processing-js does not exist in karmic
<fta> !itp
<fta> asac, do we ship the jsshell somewhere?
<asac> fta: no
<asac> its not produced by the js tree from moz-cenral
<asac> actually i had issues building tracemonkey branch standalone
<asac> so not sure ... maybe they recently added a configure flag to moz-central to enable that
<fta> asac, i need it
<fta> # If your jsshell isn't at ./tools/js/src/js, update JS below
<fta> TOOLSDIR=./tools
<fta> JS=$(TOOLSDIR)/js/src/js
<fta> for stuff like this:
<fta> minified: create-release
<fta>         $(TOOLSDIR)/minifier.py $(JS) processing.js > ./release/processing-$(VERSION).min.js
<fta> asac, ^^, that's for http://processingjs.org/
<asac> *shrug* ... have to check if there is a way ;)
<BUGabundo> "What does the reload button do? Well, it reloads the page, obviously. Or  at least that was about how far I had thought about it when I thought  to poke into fixing the  age-old "Chrome should support shift-reload" bug and I discovered  there's plenty of subtlety in even a simple-sounding feature."
<BUGabundo> LOL
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-14
<micahg> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg - how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, thank you
<micahg> should be sleeping, but not, I'm a little off on my circadian rhythm
<chrisccoulson> oh, you've not been to sleep yet?
<chrisccoulson> it must be pretty late there now ;)
<chrisccoulson> (or early, depending on which way you look at it)
<micahg> yeah, I slept from 10AM to 4:30PM yesterday, so not quite tired yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see we might have another delay on the Mozilla releases?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i saw that.
<chrisccoulson> did you have a chance to test the current builds?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've been running Thunderbird since it was pushed and it appears to be pretty stable
<micahg> still trying to get VMs set up, I think my Lucid one is almost done
<fta2> hm, unity crashed, now i've lost the global menu
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - killall unity-panel-service
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't seem to recover properly when unity dies
<fta2> \o/ thanks
<chrisccoulson> (which defeats the purpose of having things run in different processes)
<fta2> i will probably end up dropping it as it doesn't suit my use case
<fta2> chrisccoulson, grrr http://paste.ubuntu.com/566986/
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> feel free to push your branch ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> thanks for fixing it :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no problem
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: glad to help. :)
<micahg> bdrung: do you need me to work on the eclipse update?
<bdrung> micahg: what update?
<micahg> bdrung: 3.5.2-9
<micahg> there's a CVE fix in there
<bdrung> micahg: yes. please go ahead.
<chrisccoulson> will it support webkit? ;)
<chrisccoulson> j/k
<micahg> jdstrand: so, FF35 wasn't released either, I didn't catch that, it seems that they're all tied together
<micahg> chrisccoulson: more Mozilla delays, at least one more day, on a day-to-day slip
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's good. i've not done any testing yet ;)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: one day
<fta> uh? bug 718935
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718935 in chromium-browser "chromium cannot open new sourceforge site" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718935
<fta> can anyone reproduce?
<jdstrand> micahg: so based on the email, I thing I will postpone the testing
<jdstrand> micahg: if they wait long enough, you might just get to do the publication :P
<micahg> heh
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-15
<dpm> morning chrisccoulson, the LP guys have been working on a fix for the bug that caused us trouble building the Lucid langpacks. They're about to land it, but to fix Lucid (and Maverick) translations in Launchpad, we need to upload a new en-US.xpi template for FF 3.6. May I ask you to generate one for me from the src package and put it somewhere where I can fetch it and upload it manually?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, i can do that. but i think i have to do a full firefox build to do that
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look
<dpm> thanks chrisccoulson. Otherwise, was not a 3.6.14 update going to happen soon? If it is soon enough, I could use the en-US.xpi file generated in that build
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah there will be a 3.6.14 release soon, but that's already built though
<dpm> chrisccoulson, if that build generated an en-US.xpi file, that'd be even better, as I could then just grab that from LP. Was the code to generate the en-US.xpi file enabled on that build?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - it would have generated one, but it wouldn't have been imported by launchpad
<chrisccoulson> so, i guess it's been discarded now
<dpm> chrisccoulson, why wouldn't have been imported by lp?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - it's built in the security PPA
<dpm> oh, I see
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, you've got a video for your ff breakpad  thingy ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, i saw that
<chrisccoulson> that's weird, i can't recreate that though :(
<chrisccoulson> perhaps the default is different in 3.6 ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, could you point me to the security PPA (is it public?) where it was built? Perhaps I can ask the LP people to help me get it from the lp librarian
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at that today though
<chrisccoulson> dpm - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i'd like to get breakpad in chromium quickly as i can't cope with the crash bugs
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, that would be good. have you got anywhere to upload the symbols from, or do you want me to do that?
<dpm> thanks chrisccoulson
<fta2> chrisccoulson, as i said in the mail, i'm able to generate the symbol file, but don't know what to do with it. the builders can't upload them
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i can ship them in a deb, but something else would need to extract the deb and upload
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, that's what we do for firefox. we stick the symbols in to a firefox-mozsymbols package, and then i just grab that in our datacenter, unpack it and upload it
<fta2> chrisccoulson, could that be done for all the ch debs? (i mean, the whole bunch)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, that shouldn't be a problem
<fta2> cool
<fta2> i'll go for a -breakpadsymbols deb then
<fta2> should be 17MB each
<fta2> 90MB uncompressed
<fta2> chrisccoulson, how does it work? (how do you detect that you need to pull & extract the deb?)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - i just have a cron job that runs every hour (at the same rate as the publisher) that grabs the package lists for the archives
<chrisccoulson> and it just parses them to get the new versions and compare those to what has already been uploaded
<fta2> ok, good enough
<fta2> you're doing it for the ff dailies too?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, i do it for the dailies as well
<chrisccoulson> and also for thunderbird as well
<fta2> chrisccoulson, firefox-4.0-4.0b12pre.en-US.linux-x86_64.crashreporter-symbols.zip   where does that name come from?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - that filename comes from the mozilla build system (ie, i'm not setting it manually)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hm, in my case, it's just chrome.breakpad.x64
<fta2> i guess i should include the version & branch
<chrisccoulson> that's probably ok. it gets unpacked on the server anyway
<chrisccoulson> what do the filenames look like inside?
<fta2> i don't remember, i have to rebuild :P
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> there is also a manifest file in the firefox one too, but i'm not sure if that is a breakpad feature, or whether it's just added by mozilla
<chrisccoulson> i know that the mozilla guys are using the manifest file for periodic cleaning of the symbol files
<fta2> i just have a text file, no manifest
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - you're on nvidia aren't you?
<chrisccoulson> did you see the conversation in #ubuntu-desktop?
<fta2> ?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - new nvidia driver in xorg-edgers
<chrisccoulson> (not sure if it's published juet yet though)
<fta2> \o/
<fta2> brb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 1234 1234 12M 2011-02-15 16:22 chromium-browser-breakpadsymbols_11.0.672.0~svn20110215r74909-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- root/root  92220948 2011-02-15 16:08 ./usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome.breakpad.x64
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta> MODULE Linux x86_64 97A80197B0F05649C6767D3FEA11A3770 chrome
<fta> FILE 0 ../css/tokenizer.flex
<fta> FILE 1 ./app/gfx/gl/gl_context.h
<fta> FILE 2 ./app/gfx/gl/gl_context_stub.h
<fta> FILE 3 ./app/sql/connection.h
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta> that's the file untouched
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<fta> i still need to tune a few things, like the project id
<fta> hm, not sure what this 97A8.. is about. if it's the md5 of the unstripped binary, it won't match
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's not. i think the number is also embedded somewhere in the binary so that the server can match the binaries up to the symbols
<chrisccoulson> it works for firefox, and we strip the binaries after generating the symbols too
<fta> ok, good
<fta> i will read the code though, i'm expecting some more magic is needed
<fta> that still won't solve the EULA issue
<fta> not sure what we should do here...
<phsi> Is it just luck that my Minefield didn't crash once in months? :o
<phsi> And is there any chance you will add PGO builds?
<phsi> Also I heard that Firefox may include  GStreamer as a backend on Linux, is this true? H264 could work then too, I suppose?
<micahg> phsi: yes, gstreamer in Firefox has been a work in progress for a few years
<phsi> Will chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree/extra continue to include H264?
<micahg> phsi: no, not once it's dropped upstream
<phsi> It wouldn't be too hard to get stuff back in though? If even manually
<micahg> phsi: I don't know about that, it's open source, so in theory should be possible
<phsi> Yeah, well. The buildscripts look a bit funky but it should be fine I suppose..
<fta> chrisccoulson, is firefox using breakpad on arm?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah. it's only enabled on i386, amd64 and arm
<fta> good
<chrisccoulson> fta - i don't think breakpad even compiles on the other architectures
<chrisccoulson> and in any case, google probably don't care about those ;)
<fta> sure, i was just curious about arm
<fta> i didn't find any arch restriction in the rules file for breakpad
<phsi> Will there ever be PGO builds in the PPA?
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I know this is a ubuntu team, but I guess you might know the answer even for windows. My question is about the notification bar in firefox or thunderbird. How can I change its color?
<balu200000> ich brauche hilfe
<magcius> /usr/include/xulrunner-2.0b12pre/jspubtd.h:105: fatal error: jsproto.tbl: No such file or directory
<magcius> anybody know why that's failing?
<magcius> sounds like you packaged it incorrectly
 * magcius pings chrisccoulson, micahg 
<chrisccoulson> yes?
<magcius> did you forget to package jsproto.tbl with the headers?
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<magcius> I can go fetch it myself, but just wanted to make you aware.
<magcius> jspubtd.h includes it, and jsapi.h includes jspubtd.h
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i made some changes in the packaging last week, that must have just dropped off
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> magcius, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-2.0.head/revision/645
<chrisccoulson> that will be picked up by the next nightly
<magcius> Thanks.
<magcius> chrisccoulson, you also need *.msg for js.msg
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks
<magcius> after that it works
<chrisccoulson> ok, pushed a fix for that too
<magcius> Thanks.
<magcius> I assume none of these things matter for firefox-4.0-trunk or the like?
<chrisccoulson> magcius, they will do
<chrisccoulson> but, we don't ship a shared libmozjs in firefox, so there shouldn't be anything including the jsapi headers really
<chrisccoulson> unless they're crazy ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll copy the same fixes across for the firefox-dev package though
<jcastro> fta: hey any clue how/if a11y is coming along in chromium?
<fta> jcastro, i didn't hear anything about it, but i didn't search for it either
<micahg> jcastro: wouldn't that depend on the support in Webkit for it in part?
<fta> yes, that's part of the answer
<fta> fighting with breakpad right now, i want the crashers upstreamed asap
<jcastro> well, I'm just wondering if it's worth pursuing chromium-by-default at some point
<jcastro> but if it's as complicated as whenever we talked about it last then ...
<fta> jcastro, don't get me wrong, i just don't know. maybe it's moving, maybe not
<fta> i moved to unity yesterday, i'm lost
<jcastro> can you ask around? no rush or anything
<jcastro> heh
<fta> filed 10 bugs already
<jcastro> I saw your app mode bug
<jcastro> jason tells me it can be fixed, so I am hoping for a fix soon
<fta> doh, found another bug
<fta> drag a desktop file from nautilus to the side bar, get an empty black slot
<fta> what's the equivalent of the old applications menu?
<jcastro> clicking the application button on the bottom left
<jcastro> but that doesn't work sometimes
<fta> ohh
<fta> thanks
<fta> jcastro, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28286  one bit fixed
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=27112  not fixed
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=24585   some clues in the last comment
<fta> https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25531 ohh, starting to look good
<ubot2> bugs.webkit.org bug 25531 in Accessibility "[GTK] Metabug: Bugs blocking Orca support" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<fta> jcastro, will there be an indicator with the world clock like before?
<jcastro> yeah someone's working on that
<jcastro> I don't know the status offhand
<micahg> chrisccoulson: feel free to take any of the xulrunner porting stuff
<fta> jcastro, also the weather indicator is kind of weak, mph, no km/h choice, hard to read (dark on dark),..
<fta> saw some good mokups though
<LLStarks> fta, do i blame firefox or chrome/ium for the latter not actually importing my settings when it says it does?
<fta> LLStarks, ch just imports from ~/.mozilla/firefox/ so if your ff profile is called something else, it won't work
<LLStarks> it is firefox
<fta> grrr, with unity (or is compiz), xchat doesn't beep when asked to
<fta> +it
<LLStarks> anyway to do import manually?
<fta> LLStarks, the b-m, yes, you have an import entry in the b-m manager
<LLStarks> b-m?
<fta> bookmarks
<fta> you can ask ff to export, and ch to import
<LLStarks> firefox can export?
<LLStarks> i really don't care about bookmarks, i want chromium to have a fully saturated awesomebar that has browsing history parity with ff
<LLStarks> fta, can chromium import addressbar/searchbar data?
<fta> i don't know. it has its own stuff already. right click the bar
<LLStarks> god, chrome is refusing to import anything. firefox is closed and it procedes like it hsould.
<LLStarks> i dun get it
<LLStarks> oh i know, is it importing the profile i don't use at all?
<LLStarks> still nothing... does chrome hate ff4?
<LLStarks> very nice... i have to downpin to umd maverick to do this.
<LLStarks> okay, i'm at a loss. how do you set up a firefox 3.6 environment on natty that uses a 4.0 profile
<micahg> we don't support firefox 3.6 on natty, also, I don't know if the profiles are backwards compatible yet
<micahg> the daily PPA should have a firefox 3.6 build, you could pin that higher than the archive
<magcius> chrisccoulson, doesn't gtkmozembed use firefox rather than xulrunner?
<magcius> Oh, who do I blame for "Restart Firefox" not restarting firefox in the breakpad crash reporter?
<micahg> magcius: gtkmozembed uses xulrunner
<magcius> hm, ok.
<magcius> I'm not sure I understand what the purpose of firefox having its own copy of the libraries then
<magcius> static linking causes it to load faster or something?
<micahg> magcius: to be closer to the upstream build
<micahg> FF on XR isn't tested
<magcius> what is upstream's build rationalization?
<micahg> they ship it as one unit
<magcius> mozilla-central is where both "abrowser" (Firefox) and xulrunner get their code from?
<micahg> yes, but they don't ship Firefox on top of xulrunner, they just ship firefox
<magcius> OK.
<magcius> the difference is that Firefox just has all the libs statically linked, and they use a binary entry point instead of a .js/.xul one?
<chrisccoulson> the issue with using a system xulrunner is we don't want the pain of updating it in a stable release every few months, potentially breaking everything that depends on it
<chrisccoulson> in addition to that, as micahg pointed out, it's unsupported
<chrisccoulson> and there are startup time improvements that depend on not using the system xulrunner too
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what you mean about binary versus js/xul entry point. they both start in the same way
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-16
<silvery> Hello. Got a question about JavaScript in Fireox 4 beta 11: Is it possible to remove "blur effect" from javascript alert(), prompt() and confirm() funtions??
<fta> jcastro, about a11y, what about other apps using webkit in main?
<jcastro> no clue
<micahg> yelp is now using webkit, and I think TheMuso is working on a11y
<fta> liferea, shotwell, etc
<chrisccoulson> we put off updating yelp to the webkit version for that reason, but we've only updated now because the gecko version became too much of a pain to maintain ourselves
<fta> why chromium should be treated differently from those?
<chrisccoulson> why is liferea in main? :/
<jcastro> yeah really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: edubuntu
<chrisccoulson> micahg, edubuntu-meta is in universe
<micahg> oh, in that case, I guess they forgot to kick liferea out when they did that for Lucid :)
<chrisccoulson> it should have happened automatically
<chrisccoulson> so there must be something else pulling it in
<chrisccoulson> but i can't see what ;)
<micahg> dvd seed
 * micahg is about to file removal request #2 for gjs
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you talk to didrocks about it?
<micahg> oh, forgot that :)
 * micahg goes to find him
<chrisccoulson> he was concerned that people think we're sabotaging gnome-shell on ubuntu ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's why I had seb send out that e-mail last month
<micahg> I was worried about it too
<fta> grrr; i hate compiz. i can't shift+del something selected on my desktop when there's a window in the workspace
<fta> +current
 * sebner waves
<sebner> chrisccoulson: TB opens links in Firefox not correct. it because "http://www.%u.com/", is this a TB problem? I guess the problem is that TB is not really integrated into gnome as I also can't set it in Preferred Apps
<chrisccoulson> sebner, there's already a bug report for that
<sebner> chrisccoulson: really? I couldn't find it :\ nvm :)
<sebner> chrisccoulson: ah found it :), but TB is supposed to be set-able in Preferred Apps right?
<jcastro> fta: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nmgdlkljbfeeinemfljcbmnkmbeligmn#
<chrisccoulson> sebner, yes, that's another bug though
<sebner> sure
<chrisccoulson> sebner, i will fix them at some point, but i'm currently wasting all of my time trying to get things like google-gadgets to build against the latest libmozjs
<chrisccoulson> well
<chrisccoulson> it feels like i'm wasting my time anyway ;)
<sebner> chrisccoulson: heh, np. I'm seeing this bugs quite a while now and I just thought about prodding you today out of curiosity :)
<fta> jcastro, doesn't seem to work (ch 11)
<jcastro> fta: he's just gotten it reviewed so he's working on it pretty heavily tonight. I just wanted to show it to you
<fta> ok
<fta> oh my, compiz crashed but didn't restart
<fta> jcastro, anyone working on a cpu/load indicator? netspeed indicator?
<jcastro> not sure offhand
<fta> why do i get "Recents" when i click on "Files & Folders"
<fta> it's slow
<Dimmuxx> is it just a lack of time or is there something wrong with ff4 b11 since -next isn't updated?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, lack of time
<Dimmuxx> okay, time for b12 soon anyways ;)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: sorry, I started preparing that this morning
<Dimmuxx> I wonder how 5 will look in linux since they don't really seem to care about linux any longer, a lot of ui bugs in 4.  http://areweprettyyet.com/5/desktopApps/#
<Dimmuxx> gnome 3/gtk3 will support changing stuff in the title bar right?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, no, gtk3 has no support for that
<chrisccoulson> and mozilla do care about linux, not sure where you got that from
<Dimmuxx> the ui bugs with patches that haven't been touched for 4+ months
<Dimmuxx> so maybe they care but not enought imho
<chrisccoulson> where?
<Dimmuxx> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614692 & https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572482
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 614692 in Theme "Application menu is not correctly natively themed under Linux" [Normal,Assigned]
<Dimmuxx> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585370#c4 suggests that gtk3 would support drawing widgets in the titlebar but maybe it was dropped then :/
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 585370 in General "Implement the Firefox button on Linux" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, well, in the first bug, the second patch has been rejected
<chrisccoulson> and the contributor never submitted a new patch to review
<chrisccoulson> so i think you're being a bit unfair there
<chrisccoulson> the second bug doesn't even seem to have a patch
<Dimmuxx> ah so review- means that it wasn't approved?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<chrisccoulson> i'm not going to look at the others, i've got way to much to do already
<Dimmuxx> I didn't notice the - so sorry about that
<chrisccoulson> generally, IME patches get reviewed quite quickly if you follow the correct process
<chrisccoulson> (ie, request a review when you attach the patch)
<chrisccoulson> fta - breakpad in chromium has this patch doesn't it? http://code.google.com/p/google-breakpad/source/detail?r=673
<chrisccoulson> i just saw your e-mail
<BUGabundo> o/
<fta> chrisccoulson, yes it does. ch uses breakpad r760
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<fta> chrisccoulson, it works for chrome so it's not breakpad itself. it's most probably some code protected inside a ifdef googlechrome block
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=72749 *sigh*
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-17
<micahg> \o/ uploading Firefox 4.0 beta 11 to the PPA, waiting for beta 12 to be released before it builds :-/
<silvery> micahg: Hi. I have a prob with 4b (Minefield), now apt-get update gives me 3.x.x (Namoroka) only, can you tell me please the URL of 4b's PPA.
<micahg> silvery: should be in /topic
<silvery> michang: oh)) thanks
<micahg> silvery: beta 11 should be published (assuming it builds fine) in a couple hours
<silvery> micahg: thats great, thank for the info
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on an annoying bug on this machine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/720756
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 720756 in chromium-browser "downloading items from web result in empty objects" [Undecided,New]
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b11 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Firefox 3.6.14/Thunderbird 3.1.8/Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Maverick and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<fta> jdstrand, hi, i merged the chromium codecs into the chromium source package. it's a nightmare to maintain, with all the a[bp]is changing randomly (ffmpeg/vpx/gyp/yasm/...)
<jdstrand> fta: yeah, that makes total sense for chromium
<fta> jdstrand, so far, i did it only in ch11. would it be a problem if i do it also for the next stable (ch10)?
<fta> i mean, for lucid and maverick
<jdstrand> fta: if it is needed (or what upstream recommends), sure
<fta> i already told you that ch10 needs vpx 0.9.5+, and a fresher gyp
<fta> i can also merge gyp btw
<fta> but i can't merge libvpx, it's a system lib even for upstream
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<jdstrand> fta: right, I remember the vpx part. I'm ok with gyp and codecs if it makes life easier since we know going forward we are going to need it
<czajkowski> fta: any idea on what causes this to happen only on this machine  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/720756
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 720756 in chromium-browser "downloading items from web result in empty objects" [Undecided,New]
<fta> czajkowski, nothing in the terminal?
<czajkowski> fta: eh ?
<fta> czajkowski, start chromium from a terminal, to see if it reports an error
<czajkowski> fta: nope no error
<fta> czajkowski, disk full maybe?
<czajkowski> fta: nope nothjing on this HDD
<czajkowski> fta: annoying as it only happens n this machine and works fine for firefox
<fta> czajkowski, difficult to say from here with just this description. could you please pastebin "df; df -i ; dmesg" ?
<fta> (i really should add that to the apport hooks)
<fta> anything relevant in ~/.xsession-errors?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568301/
<fta> czajkowski, can you change the download dir to another partition and see if it's better?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> fta: doesnt help
<czajkowski> same issue
<czajkowski> fta: when I click on an item after I assume it's been dwnloaded it looks likehttp://pix.ie/czajkowski/2170460/size/800
<fta> what kind of disk is that? ssd/hd/nfs/samba/...
<czajkowski> fta: bog standard hd
<fta> i've seen a similar problem only once, it was someone using an NFS mounted home dir
<czajkowski> tis flipping odd
<fta> czajkowski, i see some "*.crdownload" files on your desktop, those are supposed to be incomplete downloads
<czajkowski> fta: yup
<czajkowski> it has issues downing pdfs also on chromium and not on ff
<fta> do you see anything in chrome://downloads/  ?
<fta> and in the javascript console
<czajkowski> fta: when it goes there I see conflict as it tries to sync to U1
<fta> oh
<fta> i know nothing about U1, but it seems to be the reason
 * czajkowski stabs U1 
<fta> micahg, do you still have a hardy VM?
<fta> i'd like to know how portable apport.hookutils.command_output() is..
<micahg> fta: yes
<fta> micahg, could you please try:
<fta> >>> import apport.hookutils
<fta> >>> apport.hookutils.command_output([ 'df', '-h'])
<fta> in a python shell
<micahg> fta: yeah
 * micahg could've done that in a chroot actually
<micahg> err, vm isn't happy
<micahg> trying again
<micahg> fta: is there another chromium release?  Debian is now actually ahead of us in unstable
<fta> micahg, .98?
<micahg> fta: yes
<fta> micahg, it's not needed, zero code change
<micahg> fta: ok
<fta> just one tiny fix: #ifdef WINOS blabla #endif
<fta> so nothing for us
<micahg> I'm marking it unimportant on the rcbugs page
<fta> micahg, use Win only or something
<micahg> fta: k, thanks
<fta> micahg, where is that page?
<micahg> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<micahg> I'm trying to keep the natty list clean
<fta> reading the debian changelogs, he missed .94, hence his .98 with the release notes of .94
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> fta: I'm sorry, my VM ATM doesn't seem to be doing too well
<micahg> fta: would you know offhand to how trigger a disk check on reboot?
<fta> micahg, yep, "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<micahg> fta: thanks
<micahg> \o/ vm working again
<micahg> fta: no hookutils in hardy, but hardy is EOL in 2.5 months anyways
<fta> ok, thanks, i'll write it old-style then
<fta> jcastro, is it possible to disable the "Recent" in the "Files & Folders" dash? it's way too slow
<fta> like 5 sec to open the dash, or scroll a bit, no way to get to the bottom to have the folders in less than a minute
<jcastro> did you get the unity update from today yet?
<fta> hm, probably not. my last upgrade was >12h ago
<fta> bdrung, fixing the gtk3 sonames? ;)
<bdrung> fta: copy-paste changelog ;)
<bdrung> *d
<fta> bdrung, /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bdrung> fta: just rebuild and libgtk-3.so.0 will be picked up
<fta> bdrung, i know, but seb128 said it will change again
<bdrung> oh, then i was too fast
<fta> jcastro, not sure what upgrade i'm supposed to get. I just see an un-upgradable libnux
<jcastro> you should have the whole stack today
<jcastro> unity, libunity, nux, etc.
<fta> and the evil X/nvidia..
<jcastro> but it might not be published yet
<fta> oh, ok
<jcastro> (it isn't on my mirror yet)
<fta> jdstrand, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=56730  blocking the upstreaming of crash dumps
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i saw the mail
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<fta> indeed
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and look at that, seeing as i've already fixed one other ptrace related issue in breakpad
<fta> chrisccoulson, the dailies are breakpad enabled if you're willing to try
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<fta> jcastro, just got unity
<fta> pff, unity crashed 10 sec after login
<fta> still cant resize xterms
<fta> chrisccoulson, .. breakpad enabled, providing the HEADLESS variable is passed
<chrisccoulson> fta - cool, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you know if the py api for the indicator is visible somewhere?
<fta> +s
<fta> just made one but i need more than just a text and a menu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-18
<fta> !info ioquake3 natty
<fta> i wonder who let the debian openarena in, it needs an ioquake3 we don't have
<micahg> fta: someone who didn't test build :)
<micahg> I think that's why I skipped that merge
<fta>  openarena : Depends: ioquake3 (>= 1.36+svn1858) but it is not going to be installed
<micahg> oh, that was me :(
<fta> lol
<micahg> I didn't notice the binary depends
<micahg> fta: I'll fix it
<fta> so *you* didn't test build ;)
<fta> thanks
<micahg> fta: no, I did, I just didn't read the changelog close enough
<micahg> it was a binary depends
<fta> yep, but iirc, the debian policy says you have to install your debs and test them before uploading
<fta> or at least, it was the case years ago
<micahg> weird, build-dep version is lower than the binary dep version
<micahg> and I usually install binaries if I'm on the devel release, but I'm not yet, I think I'll upgrade this weekend
<micahg> fta: sync requested
<fta> micahg, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, did you have a chance to look at the breakpad issue?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not yet, sorry. i'm on vacation today too
<fta> chrisccoulson, oh, i didn't know. sorry. enjoy your day
<asac> chrisccoulson: your bz mail is?
<asac> nevermind
<gnomefreak> does thunderbird-globalmenu get installed on a non-gnome system?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think it's part of thunderbird now, so yes
<gnomefreak> iirc it was installed when thunderbird was installed
<gnomefreak> it is useless on anything but unity
<micahg> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> it would be great if it allowed me to add thunderbird to the menu bar in unity
<gnomefreak> but i cant add anything to the menu bar
<chrisccoulson> hi asac
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i'm on vacation today ;)
<gnomefreak> any chance we can get thunderbird back into preffered apps list?
<micahg> gnomefreak: in software center?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no in preffered applications menu system>prefferences>preffered apps
 * micahg doesn't know what that is :( (I really need to upgrade to natty :))
<gnomefreak> evo is the only one that is there
<fta> this is gone in natty/unity
<gnomefreak> micahg: maverick and before have the same menu entry
<gnomefreak> fta: its in the unity applications menu
<gnomefreak> but still doesnt list thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yes, there is a bug for that already
<chrisccoulson> i'll do it next week
<gnomefreak> menu bar > applications > preffered applications
<fta> i hate compiz, and i think i hate unity too
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ah ok thanks
<fta> boom, just crashed
<gnomefreak> unity lost alot of features from classic gnome
<gnomefreak> fta: indicators?
<fta> nope, compiz
<gnomefreak> ah
<fta> 10th time today
<fta> and it doesn't recover
<gnomefreak> i know classic desktop has crashing indicators
<fta> micahg, any idea how long it will take for the ioquake sync to be processed, i need to pass my nerves on something
<micahg> jdstrand: you have time to process bug 721360, I broke openarena and it needs this update
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721360 in ioquake3 "Sync ioquake3 1.36+svn1858-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721360
<micahg> jdstrand: that was meant to be a question :)
<fta> lol
<jdstrand> hehe
<fta> crashed again, oh my
<fta> and gwibber
<fta> and notify-send
<fta> bouhh
<jdstrand> micahg: done
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<fta> \o/
<fta> micahg, you said earlier that you were able to test build stuff on arm, right?
<micahg> fta: yes
<fta> would you mind building chromium for me? i'd like to see if my merge works there
<fta> (the codecs had a few arm custom flags)
<micahg> fta: sure, can I start it sat night?  which release?
<fta> sure
<micahg> fta: ok, which build would you like me to pull
<fta> one of beta/dev/trunk, they are all merged now
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta> take one that is green in that page
<micahg> ok, I'll grab beta sat night since that'll be closest to stable soon
<fta> beta just jumped to ch10 today, and dev to ch11
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-19
<BUGabundo> night
<gnomefreak> unity uses compiz?
<gnomefreak> nevermind it uses mutter
<gnomefreak> its too early here to think
<rahulrp> gmail imap is pathetically slow any idea to improve it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-20
<bobby> Re-arranging bookmarked items in the bookmarks menu is... "Not working" to say the least
<micahg> fta: was it lucid you wanted me to test?
<fta> micahg, hi, any will do for now (from lucid to natty)
<fta> chrisccoulson, bug 721940 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721940 in chromium-browser "crshing at startup in icedtea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721940
<chrisccoulson> fta - the fix is in -proposed for all releases, but it hasn't been verified by anybody yet :(
<chrisccoulson> and i can't really do that myself ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - perhaps the reporter could enable proposed and verify themselves ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> fta - i commented on the bug
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-13
<log> Anyone out there?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF11.0b1 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF12.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 10 (11.10) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF10.0 (10.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.18/9.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: enigmail isn't working for me in precise, any ideas on how to debug?
<chrisccoulson> not right now, i need to look at other stuff first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, ok :)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<alex_mayorga> FernandoMiguel: ¡Buena tarde!
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey alex_mayorga
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-14
<jwtiyar> i have installed aurora , now i want to go back FF , what to do?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really need a lock on the door of this room
<chrisccoulson> my daughter keeps coming in
<bhearsum> hehe
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum, how are you?
<bhearsum> i'm well, just recovered from last week's chemspill fun
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i bet you're glad that is over now
<asac> chrisccoulson: 5 years in, the restart button after firefox upgrade continuous to be broken :)
<chrisccoulson> asac, hah, that's the least of my worries ;)
<chrisccoulson> or,t hat should be -> :(
<chrisccoulson> i will get around to fixing it one day though ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<micahg> hi cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> Any chance of obtaining a working build of chromium beta for amd64?
<otavio> I am concerned how I can do to have an extension, installed on /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/ enabled by default
<micahg> chance, yes, unfortunately, the bot has been disabled due to space issues, I was going to do a manual upload later this week
<micahg> otavio: you can't with Firefox 8 and higher
<cousin_luigi> micahg: could you tell me what to download to build it myself?
<otavio> micahg: and how does it works for language packages in debian and ubuntu?
<otavio> micahg: i am at ff 9.0.1
<micahg> cousin_luigi: just grab the current source from any release and check the debian/README.source file
<micahg> otavio: chrisccoulson magic :)
<cousin_luigi> micahg: ok, thanks
<otavio> micahg: any place i can look where the black magic is done?
<otavio> micahg: from what i see, the xpi for the locale is put in /usr/lib/firefox/extensions with the em:id as the filename.xpi
<otavio> micahg: and ff does find the extension but it is disabled; i have to enable it by hand
<micahg> not sure, it's some combination of mozilla-devscripts and ubufox, I assume this is for private (non-redistribution) uses?
<otavio> micahg: ?
<otavio> micahg: the devscripts, as far as i read the source code is only used the xpi-unpack and xpi-pack. the end result is the .xpi as i said and with the min and max versions adjusted
<micahg> well, Mozilla specifically disabled third-party addons by default, see mozilla 596343
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 596343 in Add-ons Manager "Users should have exclusive control over selecting their add-ons" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596343
<otavio> micahg: i read the diff and it is related but it is not what disabled the extensions by default
<micahg> that's the master bug, there are a whole bunch of dependent ones where other work was done
<cousin_luigi> gn
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-15
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Have you heard anything on your patch for http://icedtea.classpath.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=820 ?
<ubot2`> icedtea.classpath.org bug 820 in Plugin "IcedTea-Web 1.1.3 crashing Firefox when loading Citrix XenApp" [Normal,Reopened: ]
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, i haven't yet
<alex_mayorga> Nightly on Precise crashed rather badly this morning because of it
<chrisccoulson> the amount of crashes we have at the moment is quite depressing :/
<alex_mayorga> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/topcrasher/byos/Firefox/10.0.1/Linux/7/browser rather sad indeed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-16
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i bet you're looking forward to the weekend, after this week ;)
<bhearsum> depends if we ship tomorrow or not :(
<bhearsum> our bloody storage array is keeling over, some things are 20x slower and making it really difficult to ship
<bhearsum> but yes, looking forward to getting these done!
<chrisccoulson> oh, that sounds like a pain :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-17
<asac> chrisccoulson: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117775935412882278033/posts/e3ffTZzLqoB
<asac> something is fishy with our id
<asac> useragent i guess
<chrisccoulson> hi asac
<asac> chrisccoulson: hello
<asac> how are things going?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<asac> good
<asac> if google would stop complaining that my browser suck :)
<asac> and if battefield 3 would remember that I am allowed to play that game :(
<chrisccoulson> asac - well, if you go to the google search page now, it gives you an advert for chrome even before you type your search query
<asac> right
<asac> chrisccoulson: but check the comments
<chrisccoulson> so it's hardly surprising that google docs recommends that you upgrade to chrome ;)
<asac> i think our stuff is the problem
<asac> suse folks dont see it
<asac> its our agent
<chrisccoulson> quite possibly
<chrisccoulson> we do modify the UA string, and i did warn people that it might break stuff
<chrisccoulson> but i was overridden, unfortunately
<asac> chrisccoulson: sure... how can i modify back so i can see if it fixes things
<chrisccoulson> asac - you can change general.useragent.override
<asac> that value isnt set
<asac> what should i set it to?
<asac> sorry, i did completely loose track. which config are we shipping modified?
<Unit193> Mine by default is: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:12.0a2) Gecko/20120216 Firefox/12.0a2  as seen from: http://www.useragentstring.com
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, it's not set by default. the UA string is hardcoded. you can set that pref to the current UA string though, minus the "Ubuntu" part
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok... so minud Ubuntu;
<asac> hmm
<asac> didnt help
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> that should be the only visible difference between our browser and everybody elses
<asac> maybe i need to re-login
<mdeslaur> try "rv:12.0"
<asac> whats that?
<mdeslaur> at the end of the user agent, instead of 12.0a2
<asac> i have 10.0.2
<mdeslaur> ah, ok
<asac> chaning to 12.0 didnt help :(
<mdeslaur> I was thinking they were misparsing the letter in there, but I guess not
<asac> forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2392475&start=90
<asac> oha
<asac> mdeslaur: so i need to set it to 9.9 :)
<asac> or something larger 1 :)
<mdeslaur> ugh :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> its gone
<mdeslaur> try 9.9googlesucks
<asac> chrisccoulson: :)
<mdeslaur> :)
<asac> it works
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you ship it with 9:10.0.2
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<mdeslaur> ^ that was a joke, google people :)
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<chrisccoulson> i hate google
<asac> well. i dont like that they dont fix it
<asac> and treat it as a "welcome bug" with low prio
<asac> i have this issue for a while
<Unit193> I just checked GDocs with my prestated UA, it works.
<asac> odd
<asac> Unit193: oh its in google presentation only maybe?
<Unit193> I opened a spreadsheet and doc, but I don't think I have one of those as I don't much use GDocs.
<Unit193> I also checked YT as that whines too.
<asac> Unit193: ah... so you see the warning/message too?
<asac> but yes, it works for me... its just that i see this bubble
<asac> that tells me to use a modern browser
<Unit193> I didn't, I'm checking a bit still though.
<asac> maybe they consider firefox 1.2 good enough :)
<asac> but not 1.2 :)
<asac> no clue
<Unit193> Greasemonkey and ABP disabled.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really should book my travel to UDS
<chrisccoulson> can we convince some mozilla folk to come? :-)
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> where is it?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oakland
<bhearsum> oooh
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<knome> chrisccoulson, hey!
<knome> chrisccoulson, i'm still wondering about the xubuntu-specific browser start page
<chrisccoulson> knome, hah, i knew you were going to ask about that ;)
<knome> chrisccoulson, well of course. :)
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i've just been completely swamped with breakages and crash bugs for the last couple of weeks
<knome> np
<knome> would like to get this for precise though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-19
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> So, what's the story with Chromium 17? I read there's a problem upstream with the amd64 version...
<cousin_luigi> bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-11
<Milos_SD> hi
<Milos_SD> what is happening with firefox nightly ubuntu global menu support?
<Milos_SD> it isn't working for about a week now...
<micahg_mobile> Milos_as:I think Chris is trying to push the support upstream for it
<chrisccoulson> Milos_SD, yeah, i'm no longer doing any work on our menubar addon, and it broke due to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=836050
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 836050 in DOM "Make Element::GetAttr/HasAttr/AttrValueIs non-virtual" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> which is why it no longer exists in our nightly builds
<Milos_SD> chrisccoulson, so there will be no more menubar support in firefox nightly?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-12
<Zentaur> hello
<Zentaur> could anybody here help me with a weird problem in thunderbird?
<Zentaur> i can't save changes to my addressbook
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-13
<fibs_work> good day
<fibs_work> i need help
<fibs_work> anybody speak russian?
<fibs_work> maybe english?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-14
<apollo13> so I got a crashing firefox on ubuntu 10.04 again, I just submitted a bugreport to mozilla via the crash reporter, can I somehow view that online?
<apollo13> this is with firefox 18.0.2
<apollo13> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/pending/12968a90-0ee9-40f8-b727-89fa32130214 and https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/pending/48fc7113-665b-493e-8ce5-bb7682130214
<apollo13> happens randomly… probably flash involved, but who knows…
<apollo13> I have click to play enabled, so it shouldn't be flash :/
<apollo13> oh and next crash while loading the report
<apollo13> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/pending/2d7a32b1-dae1-4635-aa70-cd4ad2130214
<apollo13> lol, borked memory, although I have no idea why only firefox was crashing, time for ne RAM
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-02-12
<que1> hey guys, do you know BlueGriffon? I already managed to compile it, which was a major PITA, since it depends on mozilla-central. Anyway, I'd like to create a .deb out of it, but I don't know how, since it wasn't compiled in a regular way and lacks a makefile of its own. Can anybody give me a pointer to what is the right procedure to package this program?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-02-15
<lapion> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/keyboard-shortcuts#w_customizing-keyboard-shortcuts
<lapion> Whoever thought of this shortcut.. I mean using the key a to archive all highlighted mails..
<lapion> does anyone know how I can disable this shortcut
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-02-17
<ArtGravity> Does anyone know about today's Thunderbird-Next PPA update breaking the Unity menu integration yet?
